# Modern Warfare 3



## MF NaruSimpson (May 10, 2011)

What do u guys think ? Gonna get on that?  





> "This year's 'Call of Duty' initiatives will result in the best 'Call of Duty' experiences we have created to date," Kotick said. In addition to paid features integrated into the platform, "You will see a lot of new services and capabilities that will be provided free of charge to all of our customers," he said.
> 
> ...This year's new installment may be called "Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3" and debut in November, according to a report in the Los Angeles Times. "The game has exceeded every internal milestone," Hirshberg said on Monday's call.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 10, 2011)

No dedicated servers for all platforms = Not buying it.

They've made billions of dollars off the last four COD games. Any excuse they have for not providing dedicated servers across all platforms is complete bullshit. If that's the case, bye bye COD hello BF3... as if that weren't the case anyways.


----------



## Gnome (May 10, 2011)

I'll wait and see, I think the COD formula is wearing out its welcome.


----------



## Helix (May 10, 2011)

People still care about Modern Warfare?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 10, 2011)

Isn't Battlefield 3 directly trying to take this game down?


----------



## Gnome (May 10, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Isn't Battlefield 3 directly trying to take this game down?



It probably will, looks better than the latest Call of Duty stuff easily.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 10, 2011)

Looking forward to MW3.



Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Isn't Battlefield 3 directly trying to take this game down?



Every FPS shooter and their mother lately has been labeled a "COD killer" before their release...and they usually don't live up to the name.


----------



## Corruption (May 11, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Isn't Battlefield 3 directly trying to take this game down?



That's mostly just what the EA execs are saying. Haven't heard anyone from DICE stating that.

I skipped Black Ops, but I'll have to see if MW3 is different from previous installments before I buy it.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2011)

I have little hope for this game.  With Infinity Ward being gutted and the game being developed by multiple developers I feel as the experience will be disjointed.  :/


----------



## Gnome (May 11, 2011)

Are they still making that MMO? I'm in the mood for watching a big flop go down.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 11, 2011)

Looks Like MW3 will be steping it up this year 

Larger Maps, Destructible Environments


Online Universe ?


----------



## Mexicano27 (May 11, 2011)

They really seem to be rushing these games out. Even if I were interested before, I'd be skeptical of the quality of this game. 

Guess if it turns out to be seriously awesome I'll give it a try, but I doubt it will be.


----------



## Aruarian (May 11, 2011)

Unless it has free dedicated servers, Kotick can once more go fuck himself.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 11, 2011)

Is Battlefield 3 going to have dedicated servers? I don't even know one game that has dedicated servers except Crysis 2 (but that game sucks). As for everyone saying BF3 is going to be better. Just because it looks better doesn't mean it's going to be better. Lets just wait and see. I'm giving both games a fair shot. Even though I didn't like the DICE games I've played (BFBC2 & MoH) and MW2 was filled with bullshit.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 11, 2011)

Mexicano27 said:


> They really seem to be rushing these games out. Even if I were interested before, I'd be skeptical of the quality of this game.
> 
> Guess if it turns out to be seriously awesome I'll give it a try, but I doubt it will be.



Rushing the games out? Each studio involved with the COD franchise has a 2 year window to get everything right before it's sold.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 11, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Is Battlefield 3 going to have dedicated servers? I don't even know one game that has dedicated servers except Crysis 2 (but that game sucks). As for everyone saying BF3 is going to be better. Just because it looks better doesn't mean it's going to be better. Lets just wait and see. I'm giving both games a fair shot. Even though I didn't like the DICE games I've played (BFBC2 & MoH) and MW2 was filled with bullshit.



Gears of Wars 3 will have dedicated servers.


----------



## Aruarian (May 11, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Is Battlefield 3 going to have dedicated servers? I don't even know one game that has dedicated servers except Crysis 2 (but that game sucks). As for everyone saying BF3 is going to be better. Just because it looks better doesn't mean it's going to be better. Lets just wait and see. I'm giving both games a fair shot. Even though I didn't like the DICE games I've played (BFBC2 & MoH) and MW2 was filled with bullshit.



Eh, Crysis is P2P on console. Homefront has fucking dedicated servers, so big names like Activision and EA have no excuse for not having any.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 11, 2011)

oh golly, when will the masses get tired of doing the same thing over and over with a new number


----------



## Aruarian (May 11, 2011)

^ Aren't you a Final Fantasy fan?


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, but theres a difference.

COD fans continuously play the games online and jump ship game to game, when nothing really changes.

Final fantasy, you play it, then you wait 2 or 3 years, and play a completely different experience with the same name.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 11, 2011)

Nova said:


> Yeah, but theres a difference.
> 
> COD fans continuously play the games online and jump ship game to game, when nothing really changes.
> 
> Final fantasy, you play it, then you wait 2 or 3 years, and play a completely different experience with the same name.



Do you even play online games?



Multiplayer experience is the reason why people buy COD, and believe me every 10 to 15 minutes you get a different experience every time. 

You might want to say Bungie ruined single player gaming.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 11, 2011)

Oh you're right, the experience is nothing alike after every game :33


----------



## Raging Bird (May 11, 2011)

Nova said:


> Oh you're right, the experience is nothing alike after every game :33



That's right some games you're kicking ass with your friends, other times you can quit and run like little bitch and whine. COD is played by very competitive gamers and 12 year old's unfortunately


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> That's right some games you're kicking ass with your friends, other times you can quit and run like little bitch and whine. COD is played by very competitive gamers and 12 year old's unfortunately



 Not really a different experience anymore. If you played fps in the last decade you have experienced everything you can in and online shooter.


----------



## Aruarian (May 11, 2011)

Every Final Fantasy/JRPG is pretty much the same experience with a different number and coat of paint.

The thing online FPS have going for it is human competition, which tends to be an ever changing variable. Plus you can play with friends, which can make even shitty games like BlOps last a while longer than they should.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 11, 2011)

Destructible environments? 


sounds like MW3 will run on a new engine.


----------



## Aruarian (May 11, 2011)

It should, pretty sure it's been the same engine since CoD4.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 11, 2011)

Nope. I read in an article that it's just an updated version of the same engine. Cause developing a new engine would take years and years, according to IW.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2011)

gonna be a great year for shooters.. i am tracking both this and BF3.. i might actually buy them both..


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 11, 2011)

Maybe it'll take my mind off of waiting for Respawn's game for a while  I'm waiting cautiously optimistic. We haven't seen anything yet so proclamations about its quality are somewhat premature


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 11, 2011)

I'm taking a wait and see approach.  I was greatly disappointed with the technical of Black Ops, since i felt the game experience was much worse than mw2, what sucked me into this franchise to begin with.    

If MW3 has even a hint of those problems, count me out.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 11, 2011)

I'm sure it will be the best Call of Duty, until next year November when the new one comes out. 



Haohmaru said:


> Nope. I read in an article that it's just an updated version of the same engine. Cause developing a new engine would take years and years, according to IW.



Can't have that, they need to have a new installment every year.


----------



## narutosushi (May 11, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Do you even play online games?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you ever played Black Ops? Its pretty much the same experience every game against people with the same guns now and the same maps. 
The only difference is the people you meet.
Activision just made billions off the last COD's and now they're charging people for there services?? Thats just pathetic and greedy.

No dedicated servers either....


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 11, 2011)

Khris said:


> gonna be a great year for shooters.. i am tracking both this and BF3.. i might actually buy them both..



Getting both? What blasphemy. 

You have to choose 1 game: MW3 or BF3. You aren't allowed to enjoy both games.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 11, 2011)

narutosushi said:


> Have you ever played Black Ops? Its pretty much the same experience every game against people with the same guns now and the same maps.
> The only difference is the people you meet.
> Activision just made billions off the last COD's and now they're charging people for there services?? Thats just pathetic and greedy.
> 
> No dedicated servers either....



Too bad COD's core audience it made up of potheads and little kids. They're either too high or too ignorant to realize that Activision is practically stealing their money. I swear even if the next game doesn't have dedicated servers AND they start charging gamers for some stupid service those morons will still buy it. And the next one, and the next one. It's killing this industry because other developers are seeing how lazy Activision is, with people still buying their crap, and pretty soon a majority of developers will use their philosophy of quantity over quality.

I pray to the gaming gods that BF3 wipes the floor with the next COD. Hopefully DICE can show gamers that quality is actually better than quantity. Otherwise the cycle will continue with the rich getting greedy and the greedy getting rich.


----------



## Michael (May 11, 2011)

I don't know. Perhaps.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 11, 2011)

Activision is doing a pay to play deal?

I thought that was a rumor


----------



## Gnome (May 11, 2011)

I believe EA is releasing all their games where you have to pay additional for online, wouldn't be surprised if Activision did the same.


----------



## Magoichi (May 11, 2011)

Only if you buy their games preowned, otherwise no additional charge outside a games full price tag.


----------



## Gnome (May 11, 2011)

Well, none of EA's games are really worth $60 to me. Restricting online seems like a cheap money grab.


----------



## Magoichi (May 11, 2011)

It's the only way devs can think of to make some money off of games bought second hand, which I have a neutral opinion of.


----------



## Gnome (May 11, 2011)

With the speed Activision and EA pump out games, they shouldn't even be released with a $60 price tag. The price of game production since this generation started has likely dropped a good deal too. I don't see why games are still $60, I think they should be $50, I'd be more inclined to buy brand new games then.


----------



## Fiona (May 11, 2011)

The CoD formula is this


Create levels


Give guns


Let millions yell obcenities at each other 


Rage Quit


Repeat


Billions of dollars 


That said. 


Its occasionally entertaining


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 11, 2011)

I will most likely pass on spending my money on this game unless something innovative is introduced.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 11, 2011)

No you will not. You will buy the game and kick ass with team NF and you'll like it . Also at people bitching about game prices. Who the hell buys games for 60 bucks anyway. There are a lot of places that sell new games for €40. 
But I agree with a lot of you guys. I know a lot of you barely played Black Ops. So wasting money on something you're not going to play often is fucked up.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 11, 2011)

what, 40 euro is about 60$


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 11, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> No you will not. You will buy the game and kick ass with team NF and you'll like it . Also at people bitching about game prices. Who the hell buys games for 60 bucks anyway. There are a lot of places that sell new games for ?40.
> But I agree with a lot of you guys. I know a lot of you barely played Black Ops. So wasting money on something you're not going to play often is fucked up.



Personally I liked MW2 more than BO, so I am more likely to buy this game. I just think people on these forums got pushed away from CoD because of BO.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 11, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Personally I liked MW2 more than BO, so I am more likely to buy this game. I just think people on these forums got pushed away from CoD because of BO.



I'd take COD points, no pot references, and less unbalanced perks/killstreaks any day. Not to mention the maps in BO are way better than MW2's maps in my opinion. Too bad they both need dedicated servers if they want to truly be competitive.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 11, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Personally I liked MW2 more than BO, so I am more likely to buy this game. I just think people on these forums got pushed away from CoD because of BO.



Like Brandon I'm very hesitant of this game. I'm not a member of the COD core audience, so I don't like giving Activision money every year for the same mediocre game with minor tweaks.


----------



## Augors (May 11, 2011)

Where's my single player?!


----------



## Avocado (May 11, 2011)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Looks Like MW3 will be steping it up this year
> 
> Larger Maps, Destructible Environments
> 
> ...



online universe = you buying shit


----------



## ExoSkel (May 11, 2011)

So they are planning to directly rival Battlefield 3.

I'm so gonna enjoy out of this.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 12, 2011)




----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 12, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I'd take COD points, no pot references, and less unbalanced perks/killstreaks any day. Not to mention the maps in BO are way better than MW2's maps in my opinion. Too bad they both need dedicated servers if they want to truly be competitive.



i disagree strongly.  mw2 was much better in every aspect than bo, imo.  the noobtubing killed mw2, but noobtactics are still strong in BO, especially cause of shitty maps.  

frankly, if mw3 isn't as ground breaking as epic as mw2 was, and a huge upgrade, i won't get it.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 12, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Personally I liked MW2 more than BO, so I am more likely to buy this game. I just think people on these forums got pushed away from CoD because of BO.





Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I'd take COD points, no pot references, and less unbalanced perks/killstreaks any day. Not to mention the maps in BO are way better than MW2's maps in my opinion. Too bad they both need dedicated servers if they want to truly be competitive.



This. 

I played Modern Warfare 2 for a while, couldn't get any sort of fun out of it. 

At least with Black Ops, in between the rage and the surprise Ghost users, I can have some fun. Something about Akimbo Scorpions that makes the game so sexy.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 12, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> what, 40 euro is about 60$


Yeah, but the difference between US prices and EU prices is that your games are 60 dollars while ours are ?60. So our ?40, should be $40 in America.


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> This.
> 
> I played Modern Warfare 2 for a while, couldn't get any sort of fun out of it.
> 
> At least with Black Ops, in between the rage and the surprise Ghost users, I can have some fun. Something about Akimbo Scorpions that makes the game so sexy.



Lolwut. You must love vanilla, then.

MW2, with all its bullshit, is still heaps more fun than BlOps ever was. BlOps is one of the stalest FPS I've ever had the displeasure of playing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2011)

IMO they were both equally fun.. this means that the fun isn't actually from the games.. rather it was fun playing with your friends and owning little kids. and then listen to their tantrums in the lobby 

though, i have to admit BO's killstreaks suck .. though they kinda made up for it with zombies..


----------



## Haohmaru (May 12, 2011)

Khris said:


> IMO they were both equally fun.. this means that the fun isn't actually from the games.. rather *it was fun playing with your friends* and owning little kids. and then listen to their tantrums in the lobby
> 
> though, i have to admit BO's killstreaks suck .. though they kinda made up for it with zombies..


Main reason I buy COD. I play with at least 5 friends whenever I go online.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 12, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Lolwut. You must love vanilla, then.
> 
> MW2, with all its bullshit, is still heaps more fun than BlOps ever was. BlOps is one of the stalest FPS I've ever had the displeasure of playing.



^All of this. 

MW2 had it's problems sure, but it was overall way more fun and interesting than Black Ops. In Black Ops I had to start using the most fucked up classes to not be bored out of my mind, and the sad thing is I still did well if not out perform against the Famas + Ghost Pro veterans. 

--

While I enjoy playing with friends and Team NF, I do role solo just as much and get a lot of fun out of it (destroying clans solo is amusing), but in Black Ops things got old fast.


----------



## narutosushi (May 12, 2011)

Yeah I have to say no matter how annoying MW2 was, it was still much more entertaining than BO. I was really expecting BO to be amazing....guess not.

I haven't even played COD in like 3 months.....anything interesting happen?


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2011)

The thing that was fun about MW2 is just the ginormous amount of choice it gave you as far as dicking around is concerned. All of the weapons killed quickly, and considering there is no Juggernaut (although painkiller nubs are still fucking annoying), you can pretty much use every weapon in the game without problem.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 12, 2011)

another huge costly mistake for me was thinking zombies would be an appealing game mode for me.   Maybe it still might be in the future, but i haven't played one game of zombies, take that back, i haven't even played 10 minutes of zombies, totally lost feature on me.  

Co-op in mw2 was tons more fun.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 12, 2011)

They should have both, but seeing as they rush these games as fast out as possible it's probably impossible.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 12, 2011)

Zombies is boring as hell. Can't believe I was actually looking forward to zombies in Bops. IMO they should do more stuff like Special Ops. That was freaking awesome.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 12, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Lolwut. You must love vanilla, then.



Damn straight I love vanilla. Top tier ice cream flavor.


----------



## Gecka (May 12, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I'd take COD points, no pot references, and less unbalanced perks/killstreaks any day. Not to mention the maps in BO are way better than MW2's maps in my opinion. Too bad they both need dedicated servers if they want to truly be competitive.



Complete opposite for me

the maps in Black Ops were terrible, whereas there were only a few maps in MW2 I disliked

i'll agree that black ops has the most balanced perk system

killstreaks in MW2 weren't as overpowered as people made them out to be, you just needed a stinger and cold-blooded class and you were golden


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 12, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Complete opposite for me
> 
> the maps in Black Ops were terrible, whereas there were only a few maps in MW2 I disliked
> 
> ...



I couldn't stand the maps in MW2. It felt like most of them were just a sandbox with a bunch of unmemorable buildings in it. There were no distinctive landmarks on many of them and I think it was a huge step back from MW1. I also hated the weapon system and added perks like Commando(:rolleyes), again a big step back from MW1. As for the kill streaks, ignoring the stupidity of the Nuke, the biggest problem with them was that kills from a kill streak counted towards the next kill streak. It was far too easy to exploit the system, and thankfully that was fixed in BO.

Again, it doesn't really matter because no COD can really be taken seriously until they add dedicated servers. It's pathetic that they haven't already provided them considering how much fucking money they've made on this franchise.


----------



## DarkDDragon (May 13, 2011)

I hope this isn't posted..

_*Huge Spoilers*_


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 13, 2011)

DarkDDragon said:


> I hope this isn't posted..
> 
> _*Huge Spoilers*_



Hey as if if there weren't enough reasons to completely not give a darn about this game, if this is true...

11/8/11 release date. Hmm... this... or Skyrim. Easiest decision of my life.

Then again I could probably beat MW3 4 times over before Skyrim comes out 4 days later.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2011)

dunno what to say.. that magnum surely caught my eyes though.. 

except for the interesting looking maps,everything else looks meh.. 

will have to see some gameplay


----------



## Raging Bird (May 13, 2011)

Ugh I am not impressed with the Maps, they did say destructible environments right?


----------



## Corruption (May 13, 2011)

I'm not one to care about graphics, but CoD sure is looking dated compared to BF3.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 13, 2011)

everything looks stale for this game.


----------



## Gnome (May 13, 2011)

Just looking at the comments on that video discourages me from even giving a shit about this game, because those are the types of people who would be playing online with you.


----------



## blakstealth (May 13, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> everything looks stale for this game.


So much can be said from that one teaser, right?


----------



## Raging Bird (May 13, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> So much can be said from that one teaser, right?



If you didn't know Kotaku got leaked Information on MW3.


----------



## blakstealth (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, not gonna read them.


----------



## Augors (May 13, 2011)

FUCK YES! The single player is going to be sick.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 14, 2011)

O LOOK, it's Russians again...


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 14, 2011)

WW3 scenario? i like the sound of that  apparently everyone is going to get sucked into it, that's good 

I'm trying to look at the good points of a cleaned out studio working one one of these games again


----------



## Koral (May 14, 2011)

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 - America Teaser Trailer
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfLbtNwsBT8&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 14, 2011)

Looked at some of the guns. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dual Scopes looks like it's gonna be a sick attachment.


----------



## Raidoton (May 14, 2011)

Finally some Modern Warfare in Germany


----------



## blakstealth (May 14, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> O LOOK, it's Russians again...


No one else but!


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2011)

> Activision went on the defensive last night before switching to the offensive following the huge information leak on Kotaku.
> 
> Infinity Ward spokesman, Robert Bowling, took to Twitter last night to respond to the leaked information and went on damage control.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2011)

germany's trailer was epic


----------



## blakstealth (May 14, 2011)

Some possible guns?


*Spoiler*: __ 





























10 pic limit FUU!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2011)

ak looks ugly


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2011)

That 1887 looks fucking awesome.


----------



## dream (May 14, 2011)

That double scope.


----------



## Magoichi (May 14, 2011)

Reminds me of WIP screen shots from a modding community. For a second there I thought the Magpul_SMG was a laptop gun.


----------



## blakstealth (May 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Helix (May 14, 2011)

This game:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cnVZx9V_fY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 14, 2011)

ahaha the 1887 says Hasta la vista 

Terminator 2


----------



## Coteaz (May 14, 2011)

You can only milk the cow so many times before it runs dry.


----------



## Nae'blis (May 14, 2011)

those models 


Minato Namikaze. said:


> ahaha the 1887 says Hasta la vista
> 
> Terminator 2


Did you figure that out all by yourself?


----------



## Eki (May 15, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> You can only milk the cow so many times before it runs dry.



heh, i know right?


Games worth a rent, at best.

Though i said the same thing about Black Ops and got it the first day smacking bitches


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 15, 2011)

Guess what i'm not buying? 

The new 1887 looks sick though.


----------



## Legend (May 15, 2011)

well this is supposed to tie up everything from the 1st 2 so i have to get it


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 15, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Guess what i'm not buying?



Battlefield 3?


----------



## narutosushi (May 15, 2011)

The 1887 does look pretty sweet. But I'm not getting my hopes up entirely for this. They still are charging money for some of this stuff which is pretty shitty I think.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 15, 2011)

those who say theyre not getting it will probably change their tune and get it  this is beta footage after all


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 16, 2011)

Are we geting a demo at E3.......................


----------



## Eki (May 16, 2011)

MW1 > MW2 < BO


----------



## Nae'blis (May 16, 2011)

you're not making any sense.


----------



## dream (May 16, 2011)

MW1>MW2>BO


----------



## Eki (May 16, 2011)

You're both fucked in the head >:|


----------



## dream (May 16, 2011)

Nope, Eki.


----------



## Nae'blis (May 16, 2011)

Eki said:


> You're both fucked in the head >:|


you realise that you were still playing MW2 at this time last year?

and treyarch is shit in a bloody vagina.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 16, 2011)

yeah, i didn't stop playing mw2 till a few weeks b4 black ops came out.  and i had to sell it to really make myself stop.  black ops is tired as hell


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 16, 2011)

Im only getting it on the release date if it has a public beta or something badass, if it dosent have 1 of those 2 things, Ill probably wait a month


----------



## Nae'blis (May 16, 2011)

good luck with that public beta

It's cheaper to just get it on release day and sell it two weeks later if you don't like it. $35 for the game, $32 trade in for a month after that. Spent a whole $3 for it. If you get it a month later you will still be paying full retail for none of the benefits.


----------



## Eki (May 17, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Nope, Eki.





Nae'blis said:


> you realise that you were still playing MW2 at this time last year?
> 
> and treyarch is shit in a bloody vagina.



ummm... nope. I didn't have internet for about half the year last year.... if i am correct 

or it might of been the year before that

fuck


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 17, 2011)

I'll probably buy it, but im not supercrazymega hyped for it. One thing I am hoping for, with the release of the multiple trailers, is that we'll get to play as different nationalities.

That was one of the coolest parts of COD1 and 2, that you played as American, English, and Russian. I'd love to see that brought back in some way.


----------



## Nae'blis (May 22, 2011)

As long as it has USMC I'm good to go.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 22, 2011)

St. Jimmy said:


> Im only getting it on the release date if it has a public beta or something badass, if it dosent have 1 of those 2 things, Ill probably wait a month



Activision isn't going to release a beta, they don't want you to know ahead of the time that your rebuying the same game with a different skin. Also they know all you fools will get the game either way.


----------



## Aruarian (May 22, 2011)

No dedicated servers = no buy from me.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 22, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Activision isn't going to release a beta, they don't want you to know ahead of the time that your rebuying the same game with a different skin. Also they know all you fools will get the game either way.


You included  
I just want better hit detection. Don't really care for dedicated servers. If they have them in the game cool, I don't mind.


----------



## Aruarian (May 22, 2011)

What you think is hit detection issues in BlOps is actually lag issues, man.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 22, 2011)

Nah I don't plan to get MW3 Muso, I have tons of fighting games to keep me busy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 22, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Nah I don't plan to get MW3 Muso, I have tons of fighting games to keep me busy.



this guy gets it 

fighting has been awesome this year..


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 22, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Nah I don't plan to get MW3 Muso, I have tons of fighting games to keep me busy.



Don't worry, you will get convinced to buy this game eventually.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 22, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> What you think is hit detection issues in BlOps is actually lag issues, man.


Are you sure? I know there's some lag, especially with Snipers. Never thought there'd be lag with assault rifles. Cause I'm pretty sure MW2 had lag as well, but I was much better in MW2.


Violent-nin said:


> Nah I don't plan to get MW3 Muso, I have tons of fighting games to keep me busy.


With tons you mean, MvC3 and Mortal Kombat? Fighting games, ah so nostalgic. I used to play nothing but fighting games. The good old SNK era. Turtle Fighter is so fucking boring and MvC3 is fun for a little while. I don't even wanna try Mortal Kombat. I checked some matches and I didn't like what I see. I had MK3 on the SNES. Never been a fan of the series, so I won't bother with it. 
Also it's still pretty early to say you won't get it. I'm sure by the time MW3 comes out, you'll be bored with them fighting games. 
Burandon speaks the truth


----------



## Aruarian (May 22, 2011)

Yeah, it's lag. If someone still kills you even though you've ran past the corner, that's due to lag. Given, hit-detection is iffy to begin with, with snipers in BlOps, but it's mostly just P2P lag. Trust me man, once you play a dedicated-server game, you'll never go back. In Homefront, even if I had a red bar connection, it was still better than most BlOps games.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 22, 2011)

Yeah, Homefront servers are really good. I don't remember ever being lag corner killed in that game. If only the maps weren't full of campspots and had more weapons. That game would've been much better. 
Is Battlefield 3 going to have dedicated servers btw?


----------



## Aruarian (May 22, 2011)

I found it easier to kill campers in HF than BlOps, though. Thanks to parrots and all that. Though what you gotta keep in mind is that the game was created by this no-name little studio.

And ye, it is.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 22, 2011)

Yeah, but the amount of campers in HF>Blops. That's what you get with wide open maps. I hardly ever get camp killed by a sniper in Blops. In HF it's normal. All this HF talk makes me want to play it again. Once this xp weekend is over I'm back to HF again. 

When are we finally getting a trailer for MW3 btw. Wasn't it the end of May? I wonder if we'll just get a campaign trailer or a mp trailer as well. I want to see mp in action.


----------



## Aruarian (May 22, 2011)

In BlOps you get killed by Ghost/Silenced FAMAS instead, right? xd


----------



## Violent-nin (May 23, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Don't worry, you will get convinced to buy this game eventually.



Don't get me confused with you ya sellout. I seem to recall you saying you don't plan on getting either.



Haohmaru said:


> With tons you mean, MvC3 and Mortal Kombat? Fighting games, ah so nostalgic. I used to play nothing but fighting games. The good old SNK era. Turtle Fighter is so fucking boring and MvC3 is fun for a little while. I don't even wanna try Mortal Kombat. I checked some matches and I didn't like what I see. I had MK3 on the SNES. Never been a fan of the series, so I won't bother with it.
> Also it's still pretty early to say you won't get it. I'm sure by the time MW3 comes out, you'll be bored with them fighting games.
> Burandon speaks the truth



Include AE in there as well as all the other fighting games on the horizon, TTT2, T7, SxT, TxS, SCV, etc.

Add into the fact playing in tournaments gives the game new life.


----------



## Vault (May 23, 2011)

First day purchase much. Hope its nothing like Black Ops


----------



## Axl Low (May 23, 2011)

needs dedicated servers 

ANd Javelin glitches 
If only for the first month or two


----------



## Haohmaru (May 23, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Don't get me confused with you ya sellout. I seem to recall you saying you don't plan on getting either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You play in tournaments? That's cool. What's T7? Tekken 7. Are all of those games coming out this year anyway. I thought I read somewhere that SxT was coming out early next year. There's no news on TxS, but I doubt that it's going to be released this year. As for SCV, I don't even count that as a fighting game.



Hangat?r said:


> In BlOps you get killed by Ghost/Silenced FAMAS instead, right? xd


Yeah, but HF has that as well. So I'm used to it. It's not like there aren't ghost/silenced corner campers in HF. Actually it's the opposite. There are probably more of them in HF.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 23, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> You play in tournaments? That's cool. What's T7? Tekken 7. Are all of those games coming out this year anyway. I thought I read somewhere that SxT was coming out early next year. There's no news on TxS, but I doubt that it's going to be released this year. As for SCV, I don't even count that as a fighting game.



Most are coming out 2012 -2013. Both MvC3 and MK9 are very new and tournament wise they still have so much room to grow. Don't let Fire hear you say that about SCV, he'd murder you lol. 

Add into the fact the COD franchise is too damn scrub friendly/filled with 12 year old morons and the game is always a rushed incomplete package with bad programming. I haven't really liked a COD since COD2 and I don't think it will be beat in my eyes, the developers seem to hell bent on going the scrub route.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 23, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Most are coming out 2012 -2013. Both MvC3 and MK9 are very new and tournament wise they still have so much room to grow. Don't let Fire hear you say that about SCV, he'd murder you lol.
> 
> Add into the fact the COD franchise is too damn scrub friendly/filled with 12 year old morons and the game is always a rushed incomplete package with bad programming. I haven't really liked a COD since COD2 and I don't think it will be beat in my eyes, the developers seem to hell bent on going the scrub route.


For sure. They like to make it as user friendly as possible. Which attracts too many little kids. 

Lol about SC. One of my friends was like I really like this fighting game and I asked which one. So we ended up playing SC. He was really good at the game (apparently). So I choose the first cool dude I see (looks a little like Haohmaru from Samurai Shodown). I beat him the first 5 matches and then he won like 2 times. Out of the 10 or so matches we played I won 6 of em. Which is crazy, cause it was the first time for me playing that game. Says enough about the game, no?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 23, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> For sure. They like to make it as user friendly as possible. Which attracts too many little kids.
> 
> Lol about SC. One of my friends was like I really like this fighting game and I asked which one. So we ended up playing SC. He was really good at the game (apparently). So I choose the first cool dude I see (looks a little like Haohmaru from Samurai Shodown). I beat him the first 5 matches and then he won like 2 times. Out of the 10 or so matches we played I won 6 of em. Which is crazy, cause it was the first time for me playing that game. Says enough about the game, no?



I'm not a fan of the perk and kill streak system, it starts to make the game look foolish, especially when you add in the fact everyone just uses the same cookie-cutter stuff.

Button mashing can do that. 

But seriously at the casual level anyone has a chance, now in a competitive league it's a whole other ball park. SC series may not be the trademark games of the fighting community but it still a decent fighting game.

--

I'll maybe consider MW3 if basically everyone on Team NF gets it, including players that don't even play much anymore.


----------



## Deathgun (May 23, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> For sure. They like to make it as user friendly as possible. Which attracts too many little kids.
> 
> Lol about SC. One of my friends was like I really like this fighting game and I asked which one. So we ended up playing SC. He was really good at the game (apparently). *So I choose the first cool dude I see (looks a little like Haohmaru *from Samurai Shodown). I beat him the first 5 matches and then he won like 2 times. Out of the 10 or so matches we played I won 6 of em. Which is crazy, cause it was the first time for me playing that game. Says enough about the game, no?



The guy you used wielded a staff no? 


Anyway if we can get Team NF back together i think it's worth buying.
Then again BLOPS will probably be abandoned if MW3 comes out.


----------



## Vault (May 23, 2011)

Team NF count me in


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> The guy you used wielded a staff no?
> 
> 
> Anyway if we can get Team NF back together i think it's worth buying.
> Then again BLOPS will probably be abandoned if MW3 comes out.



I'm pretty sure he's talking about Mitsurugi.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 23, 2011)

trailer premiers tonight during the game.


----------



## Gnome (May 23, 2011)

Watch it be terribad.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 23, 2011)

trade in black ops, 42 $ on amazon, anyone seen a better deal?


----------



## Deathgun (May 23, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Watch it be terribad.



They know what was good in MW2 (and why Black Ops was considered not as fun).

They should have little room to fuck up.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 23, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> The guy you used wielded a staff no?
> 
> 
> Anyway if we can get Team NF back together i think it's worth buying.
> Then again BLOPS will probably be abandoned if MW3 comes out.


No, a regular japanese sword. It's the Mitsurugi guy Hangytar mentioned. 

@Omni, every fighting is different on a high competitive level. But it's different when you can beat a player when you're playing the game for the first time. And no I wasn't mashing. Sure I didn't know what moves the character had, but I know enough about blocking and playing fighting games after having played fighting games for almost all my life. Still that's no excuse for a newb (me) beating a more experienced player. A newb can challenge me in every fighting game I own. They wouldn't stand a chance. Even if they played fighting games before. Without knowing the mechanics/character moves/priority etc you don't stand a chance. However that was not the case with SC, at least that's what I noticed.

I agree with Deathgun. I'm pretty sure IW is trying to improve on their previous games. Take the bad stuff out and make it better. 
@Omni, pretty much every FPS out there has perks. Maybe disguised with other names, but essentially they're the same.


----------



## Deathgun (May 23, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> No, a regular japanese sword. It's the Mitsurugi guy Hangytar mentioned.
> 
> @Violent Nin, every fighting is different on a high competitive level. But it's different when you can beat a player when you're playing the game for the first time. And no I wasn't mashing. Sure I didn't know what moves the character had, but I know enough about blocking and playing fighting games after having played fighting games for almost all my life. Still that's no excuse for a newb (me) beating a more experienced player. A newb can challenge me in every fighting game I own. They wouldn't stand a chance. Even if they played fighting games before. Without knowing the mechanics/character moves/priority etc you don't stand a chance. However that was not the case with SC, at least that's what I noticed.



Ohh, _him_. 

No matter, even if you say that you could beat a fried who is supposed to be experienced i would probably wipe the floor with him. :ho

But anyway, MW3.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 23, 2011)

Yeah, there's different kinds of good lol. 

Trailer is coming out in 1 hour. Start the count down!


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (May 23, 2011)

I feel so late. I didn't know there was going to be another one


----------



## blakstealth (May 23, 2011)

3 2 1 here it is!


----------



## Haohmaru (May 23, 2011)

Hmm no actual gameplay, but that did look exciting. What interest me most is the MP though. Are we getting a MP trailer as well?


----------



## Raging Bird (May 23, 2011)

There's gameplay its just blended in well with the action scenes, anyways its not THAT exciting.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 23, 2011)

Yeah, but no actual shooting and walking etc. I know it's in-game footage.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 23, 2011)

Fuck they took it down that fast.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 23, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> @Omni, every fighting is different on a high competitive level. But it's different when you can beat a player when you're playing the game for the first time. And no I wasn't mashing. Sure I didn't know what moves the character had, but I know enough about blocking and playing fighting games after having played fighting games for almost all my life. Still that's no excuse for a newb (me) beating a more experienced player. A newb can challenge me in every fighting game I own. They wouldn't stand a chance. Even if they played fighting games before. Without knowing the mechanics/character moves/priority etc you don't stand a chance. However that was not the case with SC, at least that's what I noticed.
> 
> I agree with Deathgun. I'm pretty sure IW is trying to improve on their previous games. Take the bad stuff out and make it better.
> @Omni, pretty much every FPS out there has perks. Maybe disguised with other names, but essentially they're the same.



It sounds awfully much like your basing your opinion on SC competitively off of one experience of it. SC matches up with Tekken the most as far as competitive play goes. It sounds like your friend has a hard-on for the series but isn't decent or good at it. Not to sound arrogant but I'm sure myself or Fire could easily take him.

As for FPS these days, yes sadly that's the case. Maybe I'm too OG or I just like a challenge but I don't get much depth out of the perk system if that's what it's there for. As for killstreaks I much rather prefer a voice over saying "GODLIKE" when I get 11 kills, rather than a chopper gunner, but hey that's me.


----------



## blakstealth (May 23, 2011)

Here's the trailer straight from the CALLOFDUTY Channel.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 23, 2011)

So yeah... MW3 trailer.

Looks like MW2 on crack. I don't know why IW feels that "over-the-top-non-stop-action" is the best way to go with this series. MW1 had a good balance of action and realism. MW2 took the action to ridiculous levels and MW3 seems to go even farther. 

I can already tell from the trailer that the core gameplay will likely remain largely unchanged only with more "set-piece" moments and more vehicle segments. Not very impressive. The scale of the levels as well as the backdrops do seem to be improved upon quite a bit, but beyond that... I won't be buying this game. Certainly worth gamefly-ing but unless they announce dedicated servers for the multiplayer, there's no way in hell I'm giving Activision more of my money.


----------



## Snakety69 (May 23, 2011)

Ha, like the little WW3 flip they did at the end there.

But yeah, looks like MW2 on steroids. I'll definitely be getting this, because I thoroughly enjoy MW's storyline, despite MW2's story being a fast-paced, erratic mess. However I'm certainly not super excited about this like I was in the past. It took a little while, but the constant annual releases, largely unchanged gameplay and slightly annoying multi-player has finally taken it's toll on me. Now that Activision has like five fuckin studios dedicated to this series, I really do think they should slow it down a bit and take more time to switch things up and make this series a little more fresh again.

Not holdin my breath on that happening though, seeing as how these games net them about a billion dollars a year. But hey, one can hope


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (May 23, 2011)

That looked crazy. Seems like its completely overdose of what mw2 was as far as the campaign goes. I'm just hoping multiplayer is in tact. Not so many aircrafts at once, killstreaks need to tone down and and i'll be happy. Oh, and don't let mods take over the game. Getting 200 messages a day about prestige lobbies and what not.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 23, 2011)

Looks like the same old shit, as expected.


----------



## Falcon (May 23, 2011)

Looks awesome, can't wait! Hope they bring back riot shield throwing knife combo!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 23, 2011)

looks incredible, but i've been burnt a little now, i'm kinda hesitant to jump into a new game.  on the plus side, getting rid of BO next week !


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 23, 2011)

The janitors left over at infinity ward did a better job in 13 months than Treyarch did in a whole two years  I think that says a lot about what we should expect from Respawn's game.


----------



## dream (May 24, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Certainly worth gamefly-ing but unless they announce dedicated servers for the multiplayer, there's no way in hell I'm giving Activision more of my money.



I'll need both dedicated servers and full modding tools to even consider buying this game.


----------



## Krory (May 24, 2011)

Do you get to go to Russia in this one?!


----------



## ExoSkel (May 24, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Do you get to go to Russia in this one?!


I doubt it. The entire game is about Russia invading America and Europe.

World in Conflict in modern theater, unfortunately.


----------



## dream (May 24, 2011)

Kotaku says that we'll be going to Moscow in MW3.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 24, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Kotaku says that we'll be going to Moscow in MW3.



To walk through the shopping mall and killing a lots of screaming Russians before putting a bullet in a undercover terrorist/agent at the end?


----------



## Vault (May 24, 2011)

Now awaiting the MP


----------



## Eki (May 24, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I'll need both dedicated servers and full modding tools to even consider buying this game.



Dedicated servers would be nice. 

But you PC ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are so demanding V.V


----------



## dream (May 24, 2011)

> But you PC ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are so demanding V.V



Full modding tools aren't too much to ask for.  

It only helps to increase the longevity of a game.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

MW3>BF3  

Call of duty will always be the top gun no matter how shity the game is.

I play both BF games and Cod games other then ops that game is pure shit.


----------



## T4R0K (May 24, 2011)

I just want to see Price and Soap's revenge on Makarov, and clearing their names.

The rest is filler.

Gaz, Ghost... Who'll be the new "G" for MW3 ?

And the music better be awesome, because Lord knows how I love MW2's soundtrack ! (helps me work out harder)


----------



## Overwatch (May 24, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure out how the Russians managed to reach the Eastern Seaboard in a day AND sneak past NATO intelligence.


----------



## T4R0K (May 24, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how the Russians managed to reach the Eastern Seaboard in a day AND sneak past NATO intelligence.



Dude, can't you just enjoy it as a "Direct to DVD movie" stuff ? It's just stuff exploding and everyone going WTF with great orchestral music ! Logic has no place here !

Serious answer : it's true it's unrealistic and how would they attack the USA first, THEN the rest of Europe ? No sense made, here...


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 24, 2011)

Is it really Russia against Europe and the USA ??? It's maybe to predictable. When I saw the trailer, in my opinion, a Russian guy manipulate the European and the American to fight each other.
But I don't know MW serie so....


----------



## blakstealth (May 24, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> I doubt it. The entire game is about Russia invading America and Europe.
> 
> World in Conflict in modern theater, unfortunately.


In that one mission that included Foley and Ramirez on top of the White House(?) waving around the green flares in MW2, Foley mentioned about going to Moscow to get revenge or something like that. So it's a possibility, unless if all that was bs.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 24, 2011)

I love how each Modern Warfare continues to up the "this is like playing a michael bay movie" quotient with each game.

I'm on board, at least for a rental.


----------



## Eki (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> MW3>BF3
> 
> Call of duty will always be the top gun no matter how shity the game is.
> 
> I play both BF games and Cod games other then ops that game is pure shit.



I suspect your age to be somewhere around 8-14.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 24, 2011)

Eki said:


> I suspect your age to be somewhere around 8-14.



Sounds like a legit assumption.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 24, 2011)

I would play it just for the campaign! Its super-cinematic, like God of War. Sure, the gameplay mechanic hasnt changed but the campaign is always top-notch.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 24, 2011)

all cod players are 8-14.  i'm like a troll, eating kids


----------



## Nae'blis (May 24, 2011)

I didn't really see MW2 as a Michael Bay movie. Then again Armageddon was as vanilla as Coyote Ugly imo.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 25, 2011)

Naw son im 19 but why yall mad 

MW2>Black shit....................


----------



## Violent-nin (May 25, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Naw son im 19 but why yall mad
> 
> MW2>Black shit....................



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l6DOGffPpU&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 25, 2011)

i'll be liberated of black ops soon, i couldn't be happier.  shit game with shit multiplayer.  hope mw3 isn't so stuck on rails as BO was.  i felt like i was playing dragons lair.


----------



## Liverbird (May 25, 2011)

The trailer looks Epic ! totally looking forward to it.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 25, 2011)

WAW> COD 4

BLACK OPS > MW2.

Anyone who says otherwise is a n00b tubing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or a Quick Scoping bitch. The biggest flaw Black ops has is the lack of sniping, the maps are too small, though I prefer the Sniping in Battlefield.

hopefully Raven Software gets the multiplayer right for mw3.

since you know Infinity ward is not doing the multiplayer part of the game.


Flak Jacket + Sleight of hand PRO and mother fucking Ninja PRO.


Bitch it's like I'm a stealth tank or someshit when i play online.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Come at me.


----------



## Dokiz1 (May 25, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> since you know Infinity ward is not doing the multiplayer part of the game.



You serious now? Because if that's true my expectations for this game dropped alot even if they were not high to begin.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 25, 2011)

Dokiz1 said:


> You serious now? Because if that's true my expectations for this game dropped alot even if they were not high to begin.



yes its true, Raven Software is developing the Multiplayer portion of Call Of Duty Modern Warfare 3.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 25, 2011)

MW2 > Black ops

Deal with it.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 25, 2011)

MW2 is better than Black Ops. MW2 had it's problems sure, but it was a lot more fun. Black Ops became stale very fast, and like MW2 it had the problem of everyone using the same cookie-cutter shit, if not more so. I won't be surprised if MW3 has the exact same problems. I'm just curious what will be the *new* "Famas", "UMP45", "MP40".


----------



## Haohmaru (May 25, 2011)

I was a SCAR-H user myself. SCAR-H>everything else  I just hope killstreaks kills don't add up. They should leave it like Blops.


----------



## Talon. (May 25, 2011)

Although I've sworn off CoD (Halo FTW) I'll end up giving this benefit of the doubt, hopefully Activision will stop being such assholes to whatevers left of Infinity Ward. 

Or heres a better Idea: give MW3 to Treyarch, they know how to make a competent and balanced multiplayer. What I've seen of the Campaign footage looks like more of the same (car chases, gigantic explosions, etc.)

If theres no Captain Price I'm not playing it at all.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 25, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> WAW> COD 4
> 
> BLACK OPS > MW2.
> 
> ...



Cod 4 (IW) > Cod 2 (IW) > Cod (IW) > MW2 (IW) > >Waw (Trey) Blops (Trey) > Cod 3 (Trey )

My Point Treyarch has made the IMO the three Worst Call Of Duty's In the Series


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2011)

IMO.. its BO > MW2 > COD4 > WAW..

just saying, BO has some flaws.. but IMO it was the most balanced..

don't care about these analysis trailers or whatever.. but this caught my eyes..


----------



## The World (May 25, 2011)

COD4 > Call of Shit 2 3 5 8 10 Black shit purple shit.

Deal with it.


----------



## The World (May 25, 2011)

Call of Battlefield 4 > Every piece of shit shooter.


----------



## illusion (May 25, 2011)

Battlefield 3 > MW3




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Doanyx68vE0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (May 25, 2011)

Everyone knows how to do that!


----------



## Alpha (May 25, 2011)

Will probably get this more for the storyline than anything else, I wanna see where they go with it.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 25, 2011)

Eyeshield 21 said:


> Will probably get this more for the storyline than anything else, I wanna see where they go with it.



Playing COD for the storyline.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 25, 2011)

Lol @ people actually buying this for the single player.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 25, 2011)

Lol @ people buying this game in general.


----------



## blakstealth (May 25, 2011)

Isn't the campaign the best part of the game? ESPECIALLY COD.


----------



## Gnome (May 25, 2011)

Single player is the only part I really care about in games, which is why I rent.


----------



## Alpha (May 25, 2011)

Have to say the best bits of the CoD Series for me has been single player. Online just makes me Rage can't be dealing with noobs. And I get bored of the online quickly.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 25, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Lol @ people buying this game in general.


My though exactly.



Haohmaru said:


> Lol @ people actually buying this for the single player.


 lolol


----------



## Kaitou (May 25, 2011)

Michael Bay Productions presents generic Modern Pew Pew 3. 

I dunno about this game, lol.


----------



## Ito (May 25, 2011)

Can't wait for this. The trailer gave me faith that it will play like an Infinity Ward game.


----------



## T4R0K (May 28, 2011)

I love the MW series for the characters... True story ! I wanna know what happens after "I know a place" !!!!


----------



## Augors (May 28, 2011)

This is only a rumor. You know how this shit goes. lol


----------



## dream (May 28, 2011)

Augors said:


> This is only a rumor. You know how this shit goes. lol



Scavenger + Weapon Master + Bandoiler = Rape


----------



## Vault (May 28, 2011)

Weapon master is broken  Bandoiler is worse


----------



## blakstealth (May 28, 2011)

Augors said:


> This is only a rumor. You know how this shit goes. lol


Yeah, fake.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 28, 2011)

Has this game been confirmed with dedicated servers?


----------



## Eki (May 29, 2011)

Should just get rid of the kill streaks altogether. Take example from CoD 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2011)

> (Killstreaks)
> 
> 3) Mortar Team (1 location)
> 3) UAV
> ...



i like this list.. 

won't bother reading the perks though..


----------



## Violent-nin (May 29, 2011)

Eki said:


> Should just get rid of the kill streaks altogether. Take example from CoD 2



Fully agree with this.


----------



## blakstealth (May 29, 2011)

Those perks and KSs are fake.

Robert Bowling said so himself btw.


----------



## Augors (May 30, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Those perks and KSs are fake.
> 
> Robert Bowling said so himself btw.


It's obvious that it's a fake.  Only posted to get us thinking about the perks and KS.



> (Killstreaks)
> 
> 3) Mortar Team (1 location)
> 3) UAV
> ...


 I like it up to here. 
The Nuclear EMP is a stupid KS. The EMP is more effective (imo).


----------



## Violent-nin (May 30, 2011)

Haha Activision up to their usual tricks.



MrChubz said:


> I hope that that ends up being a severe flop.



Oh I know, but we know it won't. There so many brainless idiots who only play CoD so they'll gladly bend over and take it as long as they can get everything out of the game.


----------



## dream (May 30, 2011)

Thank you Activision, any thoughts I had of getting the game have been eradicated.  :33


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 30, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Thank you Activision, any thoughts I had of getting the game have been eradicated.  :33



Pretty much. So not only will we probably not get dedicated servers, but we'll also have to pay extra if we want all of the games content.

Activision is the definition of greedy. I won't buy MW3 even if it does get dedicated servers. If they're gonna treat their costumers like fucking morons, then let the fucking morons give them their money.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 30, 2011)

i'm gonna troll activision by telling them i'll buy it, then not buy it


----------



## Raging Bird (May 30, 2011)

paying monthly to play Call of Duty?


Yep, I will be buying Battlefield 3 come this holiday season.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 30, 2011)

can we change the title to "modern feeware 3 ?"


----------



## Corran (May 30, 2011)

So for Xbox Live users you need to pay for Gold as well as this MW3 subscription?


----------



## dream (May 30, 2011)

Corran said:


> So for Xbox Live users you need to pay for Gold as well as this MW3 subscription?



That does seem to be the case.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2011)

still a shitty move..


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 30, 2011)

Man they are so fucking greedy. They only thing worse than this bullshit is the fucking morons who actually buy into this and support such a farce. Pretty soon every company is gonna employ fucked up "elite" subscription plans. I seriously hope this game bombs, at least in comparison to the previous entries. Otherwise this industry is gonna go down the toilet. Subscription fees everywhere, no good single player games, etc.

Depressing that these pot heads, little whining kids, and "l33t" players could decide the future of the gaming industry.


----------



## Gecka (May 30, 2011)

Didn't WoW just get similar news?

Activision, do you need another diamond chandelier for your golden money palace?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 30, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Didn't WoW just get similar news?
> 
> Activision, do you need another diamond chandelier for your golden money palace?



What news?

WoW has been a pay-to-play service ever since it was released.


----------



## Corruption (May 31, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Depressing that these pot heads, little whining kids, and "l33t" players could decide the future of the gaming industry.



Why you keep hating on marijuana smokers?

As far as CoD Elite goes, I need to hear more about pricing and offered content before I give my full opinion. Right now it just sounds like an alternative to DLC. However, if they charge monthly, there needs to be a significant amount of content released.

Either way I'm not subscribing.


----------



## Gecka (May 31, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> What news?
> 
> WoW has been a pay-to-play service ever since it was released.



I know that

I mean blizzard (activision owned if you don't know) recently said that they will be providing _extra_ service, to people who want it at an added cost

needless to say, the community threw a violent shitstorm hissy fit


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 31, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Why you keep hating on marijuana smokers?
> 
> As far as CoD Elite goes, I need to hear more about pricing and offered content before I give my full opinion. Right now it just sounds like an alternative to DLC. However, if they charge monthly, there needs to be a significant amount of content released.
> 
> Either way I'm not subscribing.



Why are you not hating on marijuana smokers?


----------



## MrChubz (May 31, 2011)

So now I understand Elite a bit better. You're paying a monthly fee for what will probably equate to new camo once a month and a new map once every three months or so. As much as I love the Modern Warfare series (CoD4 was amazing, and who doesn't love riot shielding in MW2?) I'll be forced to boycott this one just like I boycotted the PC version of MW2.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 31, 2011)

What's the highest grossing game franchise of this generation?

What's the only console shooter that is now charging a subscription fee?

If the answer to those questions are the same, and you're the owner of said franchise, congratulations, you're a fucking whore!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Man they are so fucking greedy. They only thing worse than this bullshit is the fucking morons who actually buy into this and support such a farce. Pretty soon every company is gonna employ fucked up "elite" subscription plans. I seriously hope this game bombs, at least in comparison to the previous entries. Otherwise this industry is gonna go down the toilet. Subscription fees everywhere, no good single player games, etc.
> 
> Depressing that these pot heads, little whining kids, and "l33t" players could decide the future of the gaming industry.





Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> What's the highest grossing game franchise of this generation?
> 
> What's the only console shooter that is now charging a subscription fee?
> 
> If the answer to those questions are the same, and you're the owner of said franchise, congratulations, you're a fucking whore!



repped 



Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Why you keep hating on marijuana smokers?
> 
> As far as CoD Elite goes, I need to hear more about pricing and offered content before I give my full opinion. Right now it just sounds like an alternative to DLC. However, if they charge monthly, there needs to be a significant amount of content released.
> 
> Either way I'm not subscribing.



this is greedy version of DLC.. DLC alone was bad enough, charging more for the full game was a greedy move to begin with.. now this is even worse, point is, people who will buy this will support this kind of fucked up greedy developing.. in a couple of years, we'll have to pay extra for everything.. and retail price won't mean shit.. people need to boycott this..  hell, maybe the franchise as a whole..


----------



## Violent-nin (May 31, 2011)

Gecka said:


> I know that
> 
> I mean blizzard (activision owned if you don't know) recently said that they will be providing _extra_ service, to people who want it at an added cost
> 
> needless to say, the community threw a violent shitstorm hissy fit



Yeah I know that Activision owns Blizzard, it explains the sad way Blizzard conducts themselves these days. 

Wasn't aware of the extra service to WoW though, but then again I retired from the game a long long time ago.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Fgm99mrZF4&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]




CAWAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOOTYYYYY 1337



The worst part, is that the video narrated to appeal to idiots. the saddest part? most people who will buy COD MW3 will be idiots.


----------



## The World (May 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eE_msAKWdOs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magnificent (May 31, 2011)

Sadly, most people will succumb to this. Call of Duty fans showed how stupid and crack addicted they are when they keep on buying the map packs for Black Ops. Shortly after First Strike, you get Escalation. Now the companies know how desperate they are for extra content, even if it's not obligatory. Now Activision is going to use that desperation and addiction for their $$$, and to put everyone's testicles in the palms of their hands.

Smart move. Greedy, but smart.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 31, 2011)

So this "CoD: Elite" is just some thing for extra stuff that I don't need (seeing records, possibly new camo and maps), and won't hinder my ability to play single or multiplayer in any single way. 

Oh boy, better ready my pitchfork and torches. We're going witch-hunting tonight.


----------



## The World (May 31, 2011)

Halo does their shit for free.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 31, 2011)

I haven't played Halo in forever. 

Put in Reach a couple of days ago, everything was so strange : (


----------



## Sindri (May 31, 2011)

Gecka said:


> I know that
> 
> I mean blizzard (activision owned if you don't know) recently said that they will be providing _extra_ service, to people who want it at an added cost
> 
> needless to say, the community threw a violent shitstorm hissy fit



What their plan is you can group with your Real ID friends who are on other servers the catch is Blizzard are going to charge for the service.  To get on topic i was on the fence about buying MW3 but after this i won't be buying it.


----------



## Vault (May 31, 2011)

Smh, aint buying this. Seriously how greedy can people get?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> So this "CoD: Elite" is just some thing for extra stuff that I don't need (seeing records, possibly new camo and maps), and won't hinder my ability to play single or multiplayer in any single way.
> 
> Oh boy, better ready my pitchfork and torches. We're going witch-hunting tonight.



you like totally missed the point


----------



## Vault (May 31, 2011)

Its sad to know that this game wont flop because too many 10 year olds will be rolling on the floor in a game shop crying from of their moms to get the bloody game.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 31, 2011)

Vault said:


> Its sad to know that this game wont flop because too many 10 year olds will be rolling on the floor in a game shop crying from of their moms to get the bloody game.



Yep. I would never think this when I was younger, but now that I'm 18 and it wouldn't affect me... It would be nice if M rated games could not be sold to anyone under 17 years of age, even if a parent is with them. Selfish? Maybe. Good for the gaming industry? Yep.


----------



## Magnificent (May 31, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Yep. I would never think this when I was younger, but now that I'm 18 and it wouldn't affect me... It would be nice if M rated games could not be sold to anyone under 17 years of age, *even if a parent is with them.* Selfish? Maybe. Good for the gaming industry? Yep.



The sole reason ratings are there is to notify concerned parents about the contents of the game. After the game arrives from the provider to the store, it's automatically the future consumer's parent responsibility. the store could care less if a child buys Mortal Kombat.


Also, if an adult accompanied with a child shows up at the cashier willing to buy an adult rated game, then the cashier cannot object to that, since the adult is buying it on his own will.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2011)

in b4 kids shoot eachother because of call of duty


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 31, 2011)

Khris said:


> you like totally missed the point



What, that Activision is a corporation looking for money? Wow, a company looking to make a profit, what a shocking turn of events!

Come on now. Unless this Elite version has something that will actually matter (like new guns, perks, whatever), then it's not going to affect multiplayer balance in the slightest. From the looks of things, it's just like some social networking thing or whatever to make it easier to hook up and talk with other CoD fans, and they'll get some purely aesthetic benefits. 

Maybe if they were actually forcing me to pay for it, I would be up in arms and screaming apocalypse, but since it's purely optional, I don't give a shit.


----------



## Deathgun (May 31, 2011)

What the actual fuck is this?!!?


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 31, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> What, that Activision is a corporation looking for money? Wow, a company looking to make a profit, what a shocking turn of events!
> 
> Come on now. Unless this Elite version has something that will actually matter (like new guns, perks, whatever), then it's not going to affect multiplayer balance in the slightest. From the looks of things, it's just like some social networking thing or whatever to make it easier to hook up and talk with other CoD fans, and they'll get some purely aesthetic benefits.
> 
> Maybe if they were actually forcing me to pay for it, I would be up in arms and screaming apocalypse, but since it's purely optional, I don't give a shit.



Some people just like to bitch about every little thing even if it doesn't effect them.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 31, 2011)

As long as they don't charge us for playing MP I don't care what this is.


----------



## T.D.A (May 31, 2011)

Don't see what the whole commotion is about, you're only going to get charged if you want it and decide yourself to pay for it. Not rocket science.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 31, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Don't see what the whole commotion is about, you're only going to get charged if you want it and decide yourself to pay for it. Not rocket science.



it's fee creep.

isn't most of these elite things the same as stuff from the combat record and other analytics in BO, that's what it sounds like.  so now they want to charge us for those stats that were free? as well as camos and skins?


----------



## MrChubz (May 31, 2011)

It's the principal. We need to stop this slippery slope before it starts.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2011)

mist puppet killed the thread's atmosphere with logic.


----------



## MrChubz (May 31, 2011)

Lack of logic is more like it. It starts out as, "pay a monthly fee for stupid shit," before you know it's, "pay a monthly fee just to play the game online because dedicated servers cost so much to upkeep," It doesn't take Lennie Briscoe to figure out Activision is just trying to push the envelope and see what they can get away with.

Edit: Honestly, as much as I love the CoD series, there's more then enough shooters out there to be able to skip one of them.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 31, 2011)

i'm going a step further, i'm gonna sell my xbox. 

fuck ,cod was really all i played, anything else i could play on my pc.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 31, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Lack of logic is more like it. It starts out as, "pay a monthly fee for stupid shit," before you know it's, "pay a monthly fee just to play the game online because dedicated servers cost so much to upkeep," It doesn't take Lennie Briscoe to figure out Activision is just trying to push the envelope and see what they can get away with.
> 
> Edit: Honestly, as much as I love the CoD series, there's more then enough shooters out there to be able to skip one of them.



This man see's the big picture. It's the endgame as far Activision is concerned.


----------



## T.D.A (May 31, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> it's fee creep.
> 
> isn't most of these elite things the same as stuff from the combat record and other analytics in BO, that's what it sounds like.  so now they want to charge us for those stats that were free? as well as camos and skins?



That's part of it, but it'll be more indepth. You can probably get the basic free of charge, there's also other things such as the competitions and stuff. Elite just seems to be more for clans who want to compete with each other all over the globe.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 31, 2011)

modern whore-fare


----------



## Nae'blis (May 31, 2011)

Activision just realised that if a lot people are willing to cough up $10 just for a silly spinning golden skull and other emblems; or cough up $20 more for a "prestige edition" (which is useless btw); constantly ask for a weapon and camo DLC (which would be $15 as per usual); or grease their own arses paying $15 for a DLC when they only plan to play one zombie map... Well if people are that eager to part with their parents money on crap no one gives a shit about, it might as well be going to Activision. This only works because gamers in this franchise have a boner for how high their K/D and whatnot is.

If I decide to get this game, I know what I will not be subscribing to though.

edit: It's been so long since I've purchased a DLC I forgot they charged $15 instead of $10.


----------



## Eki (May 31, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> Activision just realised that if a lot people are willing to cough up $10 just for a silly spinning golden skull and other emblems; or cough up $20 more for a "prestige edition" (which is useless btw); constantly ask for a weapon and camo DLC (which would be $15 as per usual); or grease their own arses paying $15 for a DLC when they only plan to play one zombie map... Well if people are that eager to part with their parents money on crap no one gives a shit about, it might as well be going to Activision. *This only works because gamers in this franchise have a boner for how high their K/D and whatnot is.
> *
> If I decide to get this game, I know what I will not be subscribing to though.
> 
> edit: It's been so long since I've purchased a DLC I forgot they charged $15 instead of $10.



And the funny thing is.... about 500k people still play BO and i'd say 490,00 (maybe more) of them suck major donkey dick.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 31, 2011)

^So true. And what's even funnier is that a lot of people with high K/D suck big time. A lot of people just go with full parties and respawn camp in demolition. If a team with 6 players has SR71, Dogs set up. You can't do much about it. And then all you have to do is stay in one spot. I used to play a lot of Demo with full parties. But not anymore. It's really boring. TDM is where it's at. Not that TDM is challenging with a full party, but at least it's more fun.


----------



## Eki (May 31, 2011)

The thing with demo is that im usually stuck playing all roles while my team runs around getting ass fucked all the time


----------



## Alpha (May 31, 2011)

Is the fee compulsory?


----------



## dream (May 31, 2011)

Eyeshield 21 said:


> Is the fee compulsory?



No, you don't need to get Elite.


----------



## Alpha (May 31, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> No, you don't need to get Elite.



Phew well thats alright then, they can suck on my ball sac if they think they are getting more money from me.


----------



## Deathgun (May 31, 2011)

Well on one hand all the over priced map packs they brought out and now this, is getting out of hand a little.

But on the other hand, while i think it's way to expensive for a meager map pack is alway have enough money to buy it, so i'm like "Why the fuck not.". 	

But that counts only for map packs and other gameplay expanding DLC's, not *THIS*.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> What, that Activision is a corporation looking for money? Wow, a company looking to make a profit, what a shocking turn of events!


so Activision weren't making profit before? 
there's making profit, and there's theft..



> Come on now. Unless this Elite version has something that will actually matter (like new guns, perks, whatever), then it's not going to affect multiplayer balance in the slightest. From the looks of things, it's just like some social networking thing or whatever to make it easier to hook up and talk with other CoD fans, and they'll get some purely aesthetic benefits.



you still didn't get my point.. 



> Maybe if they were actually forcing me to pay for it, I would be up in arms and screaming apocalypse, but since it's purely optional, I don't give a shit.



nothing is forced, nobody is even forcing to buy the game.. here read these posts:-



Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Man they are so fucking greedy. They only thing worse than this bullshit is the fucking morons who actually buy into this and support such a farce. Pretty soon every company is gonna employ fucked up "elite" subscription plans. I seriously hope this game bombs, at least in comparison to the previous entries. Otherwise this industry is gonna go down the toilet. Subscription fees everywhere, no good single player games, etc.
> 
> Depressing that these pot heads, little whining kids, and "l33t" players could decide the future of the gaming industry.





Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> What's the highest grossing game franchise of this generation?
> 
> What's the only console shooter that is now charging a subscription fee?
> 
> If the answer to those questions are the same, and you're the owner of said franchise, congratulations, you're a fucking whore!





Khris said:


> repped
> 
> 
> 
> this is greedy version of DLC.. DLC alone was bad enough, charging more for the full game was a greedy move to begin with.. now this is even worse, point is, people who will buy this will support this kind of fucked up greedy developing.. in a couple of years, we'll have to pay extra for everything.. and retail price won't mean shit.. people need to boycott this..  hell, maybe the franchise as a whole..





MrChubz said:


> Lack of logic is more like it. It starts out as, "pay a monthly fee for stupid shit," before you know it's, "pay a monthly fee just to play the game online because dedicated servers cost so much to upkeep," It doesn't take Lennie Briscoe to figure out Activision is just trying to push the envelope and see what they can get away with.
> 
> Edit: Honestly, as much as I love the CoD series, there's more then enough shooters out there to be able to skip one of them.




suddenly its not "whatever" anymore.. seriously imagine all games turn into WoW pay-to-play games.. hell, imagine single player games turn like this.. you'll have to pay for a month just if you were feeling nostalgic and wanted to play Paper Mario or something..

point is, this needs to be boycotted..



Minato Namikaze. said:


> Some people just like to bitch about every little thing even if it doesn't effect them.



only in the end game, this will affect everyone including you


----------



## Haohmaru (May 31, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Well on one hand all the over priced map packs they brought out and now this, is getting out of hand a little.
> 
> But on the other hand, while i think it's way to expensive for a meager map pack is alway have enough money to buy it, so i'm like "Why the fuck not.".
> 
> But that counts only for map packs and other gameplay expanding DLC's, not *THIS*.


Thank god. I almost thought you were falling for this trap as well 

Map packs I can live with, but this shit is retarded. Fucking waste of money.



Eki said:


> The thing with demo is that im usually stuck playing all roles while my team runs around getting ass fucked all the time


All you can do against a full team is to try and stay alive. If you don't have tactical insertion and counter UAV you're fucked. Cause once you're spawn trapped, it's really difficult to get out. Especially in Blops. Fucking SR71 is waaaaay overpowered.


----------



## Corruption (May 31, 2011)

Khris said:


> only in the end game, this will affect everyone including you



Until they start charging extra for legitimate content then they'll be something to be worried about. MMO's have been charging extra for fluff items for years and I've heard the same slippery slope argument.

If it doesn't effect actual gameplay, then who the fuck cares? Don't pay for it if you don't want to.


----------



## Gecka (May 31, 2011)

Khris said:


> you like totally missed the point



And that is?

EDIT: oh, your assuming that activision is going to start doing a subscription fee if this marketing scheme goes through

i doubt that that will actually happen, i'm still a pissed that activision sees fit to squeeze more money out of its dying fans


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 31, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Until they start charging extra for legitimate content then they'll be something to be worried about. MMO's have been charging extra for fluff items for years and I've heard the same slippery slope argument.
> 
> If it doesn't effect actual gameplay, then who the fuck cares? Don't pay for it if you don't want to.



Ever heard of a gateway drug? Cause that's exactly what Activision is. They are a gateway game company. They've made more money this generation than most other developers combined. What do you think those other developers will do when they see people buying into Activision's greedy "elite" programs like this? *Gasp* copy them? /*Gasp*. If this becomes successful then other developers will start charging for services as well. Who knows what Activision will do next. They could charge console players for dedicated servers like they did to PC gamers. And if that becomes successful... Goodbye free dedicated servers from other developers.

I don't think you realize the importance of this scenario. Whatever Activision does, other companies are watching very closely. If they decide to charge gamers for the multiplayer as an add on to the single player, others will follow.

So you can brush it off as "just don't pay for it if you don't want it"... but unless most people feel that way, this could very well affect everyone in the future. It's bad enough that the richest publisher in the world is not providing dedicated servers, when other, much smaller developers are... but on top of that, Activision is going to CHARGE gamers for a service that other developers, like Bungie, are already offering for free. 

"Oh you mean I get to pay to do all this stuff I can already do on Gamebattles... Bungie.net... and hey wait a minute! Aren't a lot of these features already in Black Ops... you know... in the Theater and Combat Record! I'm being swindled! ... Oh well, I'll still pay anyways."


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2011)

Activision already makes a lot of profit off of their current set-up, this new proposal is just a sign of things to come. Personally this little move just completely turned me off of the franchise. COD2 was such a great game to me and ever since then the franchise has been going downhill, this newest development just pushes me to get away from the franchise sooner than expected. 

Yes right now it's not as big as deal as some are making it out to be, but take off your blinders and look at the big picture and the truth will hit you in the face as hard as freight train, unless you're a moron.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 1, 2011)

you guys seen this description for elite?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25TH_suHOhk[/YOUTUBE]

shit looks like bullshit.  as i thought it's a bunch of the features already in BO.  The main thing i see here is that you can see your analytics as well as friends on the internet.  I'm guessing you might be able to do some of your classes and stuff too which is something i always thought would be a nice feature, but not worth paying for.

And please? theatre sucks, it never worked for me.


----------



## Eki (Jun 1, 2011)

Basically like what Bungies got going.... but only they have been doing it for years now.

Waste of money.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2011)

So that trailer didn't make me want to get Elite in the slightest, good stuff Activision.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 1, 2011)

the trailer was sort of nice

From what I saw in the video, theatre allows for HD recording and upload to youtube. If you care about showing everyone on teh internets how supa-leet-numba-one you are in HD then this might just be your thing. You get to keep track of your stats over all of the _Call of Duty_ games. So if you care about your cumulative K/D, this is for you. Want to join a clan of poofters? Yeah, you can do it here too. I don't care, I doubt Activision is going to jew it up even more by making gamers pay to play online.

Oh, and no stopping power? Enjoy everyone running a Ghost class again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2011)

nothing worth paying for really..


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 2, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> the trailer was sort of nice
> 
> From what I saw in the video, theatre allows for HD recording and upload to youtube. If you care about showing everyone on teh internets how supa-leet-numba-one you are in HD then this might just be your thing. You get to keep track of your stats over all of the _Call of Duty_ games. So if you care about your cumulative K/D, this is for you. Want to join a clan of poofters? Yeah, you can do it here too. I don't care, I doubt Activision is going to jew it up even more by making gamers pay to play online.
> 
> Oh, and no stopping power? Enjoy everyone running a Ghost class again.



problem is i'm once bitten.  theatre never worked for me in BO, what am i gonna give them money for exactly?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 2, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> the trailer was sort of nice
> 
> From what I saw in the video, theatre allows for HD recording and upload to youtube. If you care about showing everyone on teh internets how supa-leet-numba-one you are in HD then this might just be your thing. You get to keep track of your stats over all of the _Call of Duty_ games. So if you care about your cumulative K/D, this is for you. Want to join a clan of poofters? Yeah, you can do it here too. I don't care, I doubt Activision is going to jew it up even more by making gamers pay to play online.
> 
> Oh, and no stopping power? Enjoy everyone running a Ghost class again.



I'm sure that's all very fine and dandy. Problem is, Bungie has been offering the same services for years... for free. Not to mention Gamebattles... works for more than COD to. It's a fucking farce. Activision has made billions upon billions of dollars off of COD. They could easily afford to offer all of this for free AND provide dedicated servers.

Nothing but greed, no matter how you try to justify it.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 2, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Ever heard of a gateway drug? Cause that's exactly what Activision is. They are a gateway game company. They've made more money this generation than most other developers combined. What do you think those other developers will do when they see people buying into Activision's greedy "elite" programs like this? *Gasp* copy them? /*Gasp*. If this becomes successful then other developers will start charging for services as well. Who knows what Activision will do next. They could charge console players for dedicated servers like they did to PC gamers. And if that becomes successful... Goodbye free dedicated servers from other developers.
> 
> I don't think you realize the importance of this scenario. Whatever Activision does, other companies are watching very closely. If they decide to charge gamers for the multiplayer as an add on to the single player, others will follow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2011)

i know this should be in the resistance thread, but whatever..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaXVyRH45kA&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


looks very good, i wonder if we'll ever play a beta or something..


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm gonna miss 40v40 and 60v60.


----------



## Vault (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah me too, loved the chaos


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2011)

it was fun while it lasted.. i don't see many play it anymore...


----------



## Eki (Jun 2, 2011)

i say 2% of the current population will buy this


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 2, 2011)

We don't know what will be free and what will cost something. If we would just include the DLC (assuming only two maps packs and a $5 charge per month), it will pay for itself in six months. But I don't buy all map packs and I really can't be bothered to follow my stats, but that is all we know now.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 2, 2011)

Will there be stoping power and Qscoping..........


----------



## Eki (Jun 2, 2011)

quick scoping for the 12 year olds. Gotta have it in the game or the youngsters won't buy it, smh


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2011)

Eki said:


> quick scoping for the 12 year olds. Gotta have it in the game or the youngsters won't buy it, smh



^Pretty much the truth right there.

I wonder what happened with that IW lawsuit, keep forgetting almost half the original IW team including the founders aren't even there anymore.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 2, 2011)

a lot of _GENERIC SHOOTER NUMBER 3_ coming out

battlefield 3
mw3
resistance 3
uncharted 3

battlefield 3 is likely the most promising though


----------



## EJ (Jun 2, 2011)

The campaign will probably be good, but I'm not sure about the online.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 2, 2011)

Juggernaut will be takes two knifes to kill someone

BEST
PERK
EVER


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Juggernaut will be takes two knifes to kill someone
> 
> BEST
> PERK
> EVER



lol.. everyone will be using this.. 

if there's flak jacket in another tier perk, you're set


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 2, 2011)

Eki said:


> quick scoping for the 12 year olds. Gotta have it in the game or the youngsters won't buy it, smh



Well it fun to do..................

Im 19 and I like it sooooooooooooo


----------



## Eki (Jun 2, 2011)

Kids like you make the rest of us rage. Trying to play a decent game and kids running around dying like idiots trying to do it. And then in the end only have about 5 kills.

super smh.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 2, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> so now i know why the matchmaking in BO was so fucking awful.  to make people think there's a need for this.  I can't tell you how many games i had to leave cause the teams were so lopsided with me being on the team that can't win, and when i got into a game it was lopsided with me on a team that no way could lose.
> 
> Fucking crap.



Wow if that's true then just plain fuck Activision. Hahaha, wow, if people actually buy this and think it's ok... society is lost. "Look guys! We have an advanced matchmaking system for 7 dollars a month! That way you can actually play with people on your skill level! We're too fucking cheap to just implement that into the game for free like every other developer! Halo? Lobbies? Dedicated servers? Fuck that free shit, we want money!".


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 2, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Wow if that's true then just plain fuck Activision. Hahaha, wow, if people actually buy this and think it's ok... society is lost. "Look guys! We have an advanced matchmaking system for 7 dollars a month! That way you can actually play with people on your skill level! We're too fucking cheap to just implement that into the game for free like every other developer! Halo? Lobbies? Dedicated servers? Fuck that free shit, we want money!".



well, in my last month of playing, i had to watch the teams carefully, cause i found that the teams were lopsided very often, with many 9th prestige and up all on one team with much lower level players in the other team.  the times i stayed i got destroyed, so i just started leaving. 

and the dlc, the first was total shit.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 2, 2011)

How many more of these will there be?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2011)

i hope battlefield 3 is godly enough to fuck CoD up the ass


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> How many more of these will there be?



When Activision stops making money off the series it will end.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 4, 2011)

Eki said:


> Kids like you make the rest of us rage. Trying to play a decent game and kids running around dying like idiots trying to do it. And then in the end only have about 5 kills.
> 
> super smh.



Look man why you mad, is it that I can kill you with a sniper when you have a m16 is that it lol....................................


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 4, 2011)

So camping instead of quickscoping? don't be an idiot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2011)

i never used sniper.. not even once in my life(except when required in a story mode)..

and quickscooping made it even more easier to hate..


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## EJ (Jun 4, 2011)

I just went through my text messages, and my friend told me that there would be a lot of maps, vehicles to use on online, and there wouldn't be that many killstreaks or perks.


I'm going to ask him where he heard/read this from.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 4, 2011)

Espionage said:


> I just went through my text messages, and my friend told me that there would be a lot of maps, vehicles to use on online, and there wouldn't be that many killstreaks or perks.
> 
> 
> I'm going to ask him where he heard/read this from.



tell him i said hi


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow, all this stat tracking would mean so much if the game had dedicated servers.

"Look, you died here!"

"Not really, I was already behind the wall but the host had a better connection so he still killed me somehow."

Great. Thanks Activision. Now go play with your money while I play a game with dedicated servers.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2011)

Gecka said:


> a lot of _GENERIC SHOOTER NUMBER 3_ coming out
> 
> battlefield 3
> mw3
> ...



Uncharted 3 is generic shooter? Is the Witcher also a FPS? I'm pretty sure Modern Warfare 3 is an action RPG as well.


----------



## Eki (Jun 4, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Look man why you mad, is it that I can kill you with a sniper when you have a m16 is that it lol....................................



lol sure kid.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 4, 2011)

Can we use more sophisticated and mature words other than "kid?"

Like I dunno...use your imaginations!


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 4, 2011)

let me step in here before you challenge each other to a one-on-one


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 5, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> let me step in here before you challenge each other to a one-on-one



I was thinking that but I would shit on him then put in on youtube.................


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 5, 2011)

You sound like a pussy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2011)

wow, the thread became very "Call of Duty"-like 

next thing you know, our avatars will depict very poorly drawn porn depictions using paint or something.. 

gonna miss that


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2011)

Khris said:


> wow, the thread became very "Call of Duty"-like
> 
> next thing you know, our avatars will depict very poorly drawn porn depictions using paint or something..
> 
> gonna miss that



Or a bunch of pot leaves.


----------



## Vault (Jun 5, 2011)

How did this thread derail so much

Oh wait its COD there is bound to be one little kid


----------



## EJ (Jun 5, 2011)

man why ya'll acting like you better than one another chill wit that shit


----------



## Eki (Jun 5, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Can we use more sophisticated and mature words other than "kid?"
> 
> Like I dunno...use your imaginations!



Sadly its the cost of me playing XbL for 8 years V.V So i call just about everyone kid. It pisses quite a lot of people off


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 5, 2011)

Vault said:


> How did this thread derail so much
> 
> Oh wait its COD there is bound to be one little kid




*its a wonderfull live* 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmAsxFQbEg4&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

omg 
ps to everyone: its just a game, play and have fun, dont take video games too seriously like those guys in those video 

pps to people who could misunderstand me: there is nothing wrong with playing video games seriously, but i mean in the sense to not be a jerk and insult everyone for stupid things while playing online :33


----------



## Eki (Jun 5, 2011)

The thing is that, too some people its more than just a game 

Edit: And i make it my mission to piss those people off


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 5, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James, what console do you play on?


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Jun 5, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Unless it has free dedicated servers, Kotick can once more go fuck himself.



Truer words could not be spoken man.



Haohmaru said:


> Is Battlefield 3 going to have dedicated servers? I don't even know one game that has dedicated servers except Crysis 2 (but that game sucks). As for everyone saying BF3 is going to be better. Just because it looks better doesn't mean it's going to be better. Lets just wait and see. I'm giving both games a fair shot. Even though I didn't like the DICE games I've played (BFBC2 & MoH) and MW2 was filled with bullshit.



BFBC2 had dedicated servers, that game is perfect



Hangat?r said:


> You sound like a pussy.


Hey hey hey! watch the language man!



ichigeau said:


> *its a wonderfull live*
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmAsxFQbEg4&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


 I love Kevin I watch him all the time its akways bristish kids too.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 6, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> Lebron Flocka James, what console do you play on?



360 man.................


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 6, 2011)

oh good, now you and eki can challenge each other and post the results afterwards.

looks like Overkill is making another appearance.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

That match will probably never take place, they never do. :33

One of them will pussy out of it.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 6, 2011)

G18
AA12
M4
P90
Spas12
AK-47
Ak-74u
Mp5

all confirmed

also no dedicated servers for MW3

sorry guys, i'm gonna get BF3


----------



## Eki (Jun 6, 2011)

Ghost Recon looks better than this shit.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 6, 2011)

No dedicated servers again? Fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Definitely not buying this.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 6, 2011)

I was very underwhelmed by MW3, but I'm not surprised. On the other hand I know there's a ton of 14 year old players getting jacked up on Mountain Dew in anticipation of MW3.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 7, 2011)

i might sell my xbox , fuck...


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 7, 2011)

Gecka said:


> G18
> AA12
> M4
> P90
> ...



No famas omg what has this world come to........................................


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 7, 2011)

Gecka said:


> G18
> AA12
> M4
> P90
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5GrW2s6pW4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xTiax (Jun 7, 2011)

Woo Im looking forward to getting it


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 7, 2011)

Gtfo.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 7, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Gtfo.



You rude as shit for no reason..............


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 7, 2011)

the reason is that tool


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't know, if MP is any good I might get it. Definitely not first day buy for me though. I'm much more impressed with what I've seen so far from BF3. But if earlier 2 BF games I played are an indication of how BF3 is going to play like then I really don't know if I want. I'm more of a rusher. BF3 requires more patience and tactical gameplay. Still not sure on both titles.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm leaning to MW3 because i want to get a Good PC and play BF3 on that.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> I'm leaning to MW3 because i want to get a Good PC and play BF3 on that.



Go fuck yourself then. 

Lucky I can't get to play you in MK9.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 7, 2011)

There was Modern Warfare 3 footage? Could someone direct me to this? All I remember seeing was some sort of Modern Warfare 2 DLC set in NY 

Seriously though, I was somewhat looking forward to this, but wow to half ass it IW. It's like they're just assuming it'll be a huge success because its COD.


----------



## Taki (Jun 7, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> There was Modern Warfare 3 footage? Could someone direct me to this? All I remember seeing was some sort of Modern Warfare 2 DLC set in NY
> 
> Seriously though, I was somewhat looking forward to this, but wow to half ass it IW. It's like they're just assuming it'll be a huge success because its COD.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry, I was being sarcastic. It looks cool, but like I said, I feel like it's just MW2 but in NY instead of DC.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Go fuck yourself then.
> 
> Lucky I can't get to play you in MK9.



Don't go bitching now, i know that you find it bullshit too that i can't fight you.:ho


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Don't go bitching now, i know that you find it bullshit too that i can't fight you.:ho



Well of course, I was looking forward to beating you in another fighting game.

*Glaces over at MVC3*


----------



## Vault (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Go fuck yourself then.
> 
> Lucky I can't get to play you in MK9.



Yeah fire  What he said


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 7, 2011)

Vault said:


> Yeah fire  What he said



Lol, did i just hurt everyone's feelings?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 7, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Lol, did i just hurt everyone's feelings?



Impossible, I have no feelings.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm going to be extremely disappointed if the F2000, G36 (not the compact version), and T91 are not in the game.


G36 (G36C can suck it)



F2000


T91


----------



## Eki (Jun 7, 2011)

F2000 is was such shit. Only good close range, and even then the recoil was dreadful. Though it would be nice to see the G36C again. 

... but what i really want is the AUG(Assault rifle, not the shitty LMG)  and TAR-21.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 8, 2011)

Eki said:


> F2000 is was such shit. Only good close range, and even then the recoil was dreadful. Though it would be nice to see the G36C again.
> 
> ... but what i really want is the AUG(Assault rifle, not the shitty LMG)  and TAR-21.



_*O you scrub F2000 was great only if you knew how to use it.................*_


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't think the F2000 was well represented in the game. Yes, I'm a bit biased as the F2000 is my favorite AR so I'm hoping this time they do justice to the gun.

And why G36C? While the gun can be arranged to several types of variants, its primary focus has and always will be a standard AR. There are better looking submachine guns than the G36C anyway.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm gonna use the F2000 again regardless how good it is.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 8, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> _*O you scrub F2000 was great only if you knew how to use it.................*_



Yeah no, F2000 was officially the worse gun in the game, no joke.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 8, 2011)

yeah boy, got my 42$ from amazon for black ops


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 8, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> yeah boy, got my 42$ from amazon for black ops



*You got 42 bucks for a trade in dame .................*


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 8, 2011)

Sengoku said:


> And why G36C? While the gun can be arranged to several types of variants, its primary focus has and always will be a standard AR. There are better looking submachine guns than the G36C anyway.


*spits out coffee*

The fact that it was so standard in COD4 made it popular. :0


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 8, 2011)

Elpressador speaking truth as always.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lr2SFl4zjC4&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TItroops (Jun 8, 2011)

haha  i hope no one is looking forward this game


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 8, 2011)

If they are then they need to get Activision's dick out of their ass.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm looking forward to this game.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 8, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> I'm looking forward to this game.



Get out, just get out.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 8, 2011)

> Activision will be releasing details regarding Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3's DLC as well as the pricing structure for Call of Duty: Elite within the next few months.
> 
> Speaking in the Modern Warfare 3 presentation at E3 Activision Product Director, Noah Heller said the following to a response about Call of Duty: Elite's pricing structure.
> 
> ...



Already talking about DLC and prices. Oh Activision.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 8, 2011)

I'd buy Mw3 if the campaign was us taking down Kim Jong-Il.






















Nah, I'd still pirate it.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 8, 2011)

It's a shame I have to boycott this game. I actually do like the MW series a lot. I remember in CoD4 when they released new maps. 100% free on the PC. What happened Activision?


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 8, 2011)

eh, I think I'll just get this from amazon, trade it back in after a few months and end up haven't spent only $5 for it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 9, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> eh, I think I'll just get this from amazon, trade it back in after a few months and end up haven't spent only $5 for it.



yeah, i got 42 bucks for hardened black ops, it's not like the digital contenet can even be resold, who will buy that shit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 9, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> It's a shame I have to boycott this game. I actually do like the MW series a lot. I remember in CoD4 when they released new maps. 100% free on the PC. What happened Activision?



Respawn endedup happening 

They're going into the Scifi shooter territory you know


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 9, 2011)

Well after seeing 15 minutes of MW3 at E3... My only reaction is...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAZEsiOPq1M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 9, 2011)

It looks very by the numbers  As if the janitors over at IW could not come up with anything so they just copypasta'd from the other two games in there and hoped people wouldn't notice.

TO BE FAIR, even that small effort looks to be better than Black Ops..but you don't need to go far to outclass treyarch's modding skillz


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> It's a shame I have to boycott this game. I actually do like the MW series a lot. I remember in CoD4 when they released new maps. 100% free on the PC. What happened Activision?





I remember the Steam Modern Warfare 2 boycott group and how many of the people in it had MW2 on day one.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 9, 2011)

*MW3 will be the best selling game of all time I bet money on that.......................*


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 9, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *MW3 will be the best selling game of all time I bet money on that.......................*



It will sell because idiots don't know know their essentially buying the exact same game for the second time. Those are the CoD fanboys who only play CoD and still aren`t impressive skill wise at it.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, there is always the futuristic COD.
Anti-matter gun 
Sub machine liquid nitrogen spray
Shotgun-based hydrofluoric acid slugs


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jun 10, 2011)

im getting cause i love playing COD. I just hoped its balanced like Black Ops or ill be playing Black Ops more offen then i do MW3. Ill also be getting BF3 just cause im being a follower and everyone is saying its going to be great, and after seeing a gameplay of BF2:BC i think i will enjoy the battlefield type game. COD is more like playing paintball, but i still have fun playing it


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 10, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> It will sell because idiots don't know know their essentially buying the exact same game for the second time. Those are the CoD fanboys who only play CoD and still aren`t impressive skill wise at it.


Yeah, but on the other hand you know what to expect of CoD games. Fast paced gameplay. That's why a lot of people, including me prefer CoD to the more tactical gameplay from Battlefield. Even if Battlefield looks 100x better.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 10, 2011)

*Yeah when you buy cod you know it not going to suck it may not have the best gameplay or look as good but it won't suck.....................*


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 10, 2011)

^ I wouldn't go as far as saying that. The original team pretty much developed and made the series popular. While yes, this game looks pretty amazing, maybe the entire gameplay is not. 

It is hard to explain but I hope MW3 is not a poor man's MW2 in the same way we look at Quake IV (developed by Raven but the game was overseen by Id) vs. Quake 1 or Quake 3. God bless Quake 1.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 10, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> It will sell because idiots don't know know their essentially buying the exact same game for the second time. Those are the CoD fanboys who only play CoD and still aren`t impressive skill wise at it.



i can say the same about mario and zelda games.

come at me bro:ho


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, but on the other hand you know what to expect of CoD games. Fast paced gameplay. That's why a lot of people, including me prefer CoD to the more tactical gameplay from Battlefield. Even if Battlefield looks 100x better.



Considering the amount of campers you run into in MW2 and Black Ops, the fast paced style gets stifled. I still think since COD2 the series has gone down hill.



~Gesy~ said:


> i can say the same about mario and zelda games.
> 
> come at me bro:ho



Kinda but not really. Mario and Zelda keep the basics to a degree but they reinvent themselves pretty well. Also they don't push the game out till it's actually ready. CoD just comes out every November no matter if it's ready or not.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 10, 2011)

yeah a friend of mine said it's becoming a madden game with all these releases.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Activision's approach to Call of Duty is 'sad and weird', says dev*

"I don't agree with it. Right now, if they could, they'd charge 60 bucks [for the game], then 20 bucks a month for a map pack -- or even just one map -- and then $9 to upload game movies to YouTube. They see this massive fan base, and why aren't they spending that money and evolving the game even more? They're amazing games, but looking across the last four games, was there anything really new? That's the sad part. Think about if they tried to spend that money that they're trying to milk from the fans. It's sad. It's really weird. But there's always going to be that guy; there's always going to be the jerk." - Zombie Studios' lead designer Jared Gerritzen


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Activision's approach to Call of Duty is 'sad and weird', says dev*
> 
> "I don't agree with it. Right now, if they could, they'd charge 60 bucks [for the game], then 20 bucks a month for a map pack -- or even just one map -- and then $9 to upload game movies to YouTube. They see this massive fan base, and why aren't they spending that money and evolving the game even more? They're amazing games, but looking across the last four games, was there anything really new? That's the sad part. Think about if they tried to spend that money that they're trying to milk from the fans. It's sad. It's really weird. But there's always going to be that guy; there's always going to be the jerk." - Zombie Studios' lead designer Jared Gerritzen



So much truth. The fact the game does not even have dedicated service is a nice little statement by Activision.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 10, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Considering the amount of campers you run into in MW2 and Black Ops, the fast paced style gets stifled. I still think since COD2 the series has gone down hill.


Yeah, but small amount of campers in CoD>>>>>>>>>amount if campers in BF. Basically BF is for tactical gameplay and CoD is more arcady. I'm not saying I'm getting MW3 or BF3. For once I'm going to wait and not buy them on release day. I might pre-order BF3 though, because of the mappack that comes with it. If it isn't good I'll trade it in for MW3 that comes a couple of weeks after that. Damnn I really need a good game to play.

I agree with the above. Activision has become rich with just CoD. They can do whatever they want with the franchise, cause they have the money for it. But they don't. Update the graphics, come up with new things to make the game more interesting and gtfo with your upload sites. Anyone who pays for that is a fucking retard.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, but small amount of campers in CoD>>>>>>>>>amount if campers in BF. Basically BF is for tactical gameplay and CoD is more arcady. I'm not saying I'm getting MW3 or BF3. For once I'm going to wait and not buy them on release day. I might pre-order BF3 though, because of the mappack that comes with it. If it isn't good I'll trade it in for MW3 that comes a couple of weeks after that. Damnn I really need a good game to play.



Get Diablo 3 when it comes out, there's your game you can play for a long time and have fun.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh I will. Totally forgot about that. I used to play Diablo II day and night. But I need a new pc. Cause my laptop isn't exactly made for playing games. Luckily Daiblo 3 won't require high specs.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Oh I will. Totally forgot about that. I used to play Diablo II day and night. But I need a new pc. Cause my laptop isn't exactly made for playing games. Luckily Daiblo 3 won't require high specs.



Same here. My Laptop can run it but that's not good enough. I plan to get my new desktop by then so I can run the game at it's max settings.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 10, 2011)

anyone get an invite to beta test elite?


----------



## Taki (Jun 10, 2011)

You just have to register for a beta invite.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 10, 2011)

Taki said:


> You just have to register for a beta invite.



*Tell me if it good..............*


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 11, 2011)

mw2 was that hot babe with aids, black ops is that ugly ass chick with a good personality.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 11, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> mw2 was that hot babe with aids, black ops is that ugly ass chick with a good personality.



So you had more fun with MW2 at first, but Black Ops was a better game in the long run?


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 11, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> So you had more fun with MW2 at first, but Black Ops was a better game in the long run?



_*Hell no mw2 is like a booty call no need for black ops..............*_


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 11, 2011)

anyway, the damm invite won't open


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 11, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> _*Hell no mw2 is like a booty call no need for black ops..............*_



So you regularly booty call women with AIDS?

Yeah, just gonna stop right here.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> So you regularly booty call women with AIDS?
> 
> Yeah, just gonna stop right here.



WhaT??


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 12, 2011)

..................


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 12, 2011)

Psysalis said:


>



*New shit on spec ops.............* 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23gq-AgFbTU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2011)

F that..here's a small bit of gameplay.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 15, 2011)

*BUMP...................*


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 15, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *BUMP...................*



What makes you think I want more of this shit? HMM?


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm hyped for this, it will be the best game this year so far


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 15, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> What makes you think I want more of this shit? HMM?



*IDK...........*


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 15, 2011)

Dokiz1 said:


> I'm hyped for this, it will be the *best game this year *so far



Hmm.........


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 15, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> What makes you think I want more of this shit? HMM?


You entered this thread..so..


----------



## EJ (Jun 15, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Hmm.........



I was thinking the same..


----------



## Taki (Jun 15, 2011)

PSN ID's anyone?


----------



## bachaa (Jun 15, 2011)

Did anyone hear? One of the produces said that quick scoping is coming back, although it could change depending on how the rest of development goes.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 18, 2011)

*Yes qscoping...............*


----------



## Vault (Jun 18, 2011)

Apparently 2million+ people have already subscribed to elite  So much for this bombing


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 18, 2011)

Vault said:


> Apparently 2million+ people have already subscribed to elite  So much for this bombing



Only true gamers get elite, according to some CoD fanboys on Black Ops. 



..................


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 18, 2011)

I think he means only true retards. I really hoped Elite would bomb. What a fucking waste of money.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Hmm.........





Espionage said:


> I was thinking the same..



You all can laugh as much as you want but see it being the best-selling game of this year then i'll be the one laughing last...just you wait


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 18, 2011)

Dokiz1 said:


> You all can laugh as much as you want but see it being the best-selling game of this year than i'll be the one laughing last...just you wait



You said best game, not best selling there is a very big difference there. It probably will be the best selling game but I'd rather look for a quality game that offers something new rather than the same old shit re-skinned.


----------



## Vault (Jun 18, 2011)

Indeed only fucking retards would purchase elite. Too much 13 year olds crying for their parents credit card details. Matters not to me anyway, I will be on BF3


----------



## EJ (Jun 18, 2011)

Dokiz1 said:


> You all can laugh as much as you want but see it being the best-selling game of this year then i'll be the one laughing last...just you wait



Yeah, you know, you're absolutely right.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> You said best game, not best selling there is a very big difference there. It probably will be the best selling game but I'd rather look for a quality game that offers something new rather than the same old shit re-skinned.


 I sense epic denial in this post.


Espionage said:


> Yeah, you know, you're absolutely right.



Of course, i'm a cod fan.


----------



## Vault (Jun 18, 2011)

Not sure if serious, how old are you?


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Vault said:


> Not sure if serious, how old are you?



lol  13 you want me to headshot your face?


----------



## Vault (Jun 18, 2011)

We can have a 1 v 1 quick scoping match 

Thats got you all excited hasnt it?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 18, 2011)

I wanna see my boy Soap. I gotta see how it ends.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 18, 2011)

Dokiz1 said:


> I sense epic denial in this post.
> 
> 
> Of course, i'm a cod fan.



Lol, not really?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 18, 2011)

Dokiz1 said:


> lol  13 you want me to headshot your face?



You can headshot my body while your at it.


----------



## edelweiss (Jun 19, 2011)

Eh, I dunno. I only really like the first Modern Warfare. I played the second but I always end up going back to the first. I may or may not get this latest one..but we'll see.

If I do get it, it probably won't be for a year or so until after it's released..or more. I wait until the price goes down, normally. There's no rush for me to get it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 19, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> You can headshot my body while your at it.


that doesn't sound gay at all.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 19, 2011)

Isn't the storyline basically some huge ass war that goes on before Soap was promoted to Captain? I would assume this is around the time Zakhaev shit stomped his squad before getting shot and he is still in a hospital bed in Russia.

Or, it isn't?


----------



## Taki (Jun 19, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> Isn't the storyline basically some huge ass war that goes on before Soap was promoted to Captain? I would assume this is around the time Zakhaev shit stomped his squad before getting shot and he is still in a hospital bed in Russia.
> 
> Or, it isn't?



Um...no...

It set a couple years after MW2, direct sequel


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 19, 2011)

Taki said:


> Um...no...
> 
> It set a couple years after MW2, direct sequel



Oh, then we should see him, hopefully. I will pirate the SP anyway. 

I heard somewhere that they were doing a prequel with Ghost but yeah, w/e.


----------



## EJ (Jun 19, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> Isn't the storyline basically some huge ass war that goes on before Soap was promoted to Captain? I would assume this is around the time Zakhaev shit stomped his squad before getting shot and he is still in a hospital bed in Russia.
> 
> Or, it isn't?



I don't know the exact time line, but Zakhaev has been dead, and Soap had already been promoted sometime after the events in MW1.

Soap and Captain Price are focusing on someone else now... and right now I don't understand why I forgot his name. I think it started with an M?


----------



## dream (Jun 19, 2011)

Makarov I believe.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 19, 2011)

Can someone tell me what the difference was between MW1 and MW2, and what the difference will be with MW3 and how this series is at all any different from BO?

You get where i'm going with this, don't you?


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jun 19, 2011)

Taki said:


> Um...no...
> 
> *It set a couple years after MW2*, direct sequel



No its set right after MW2

MW3 Spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



Theres a mission where Price & Nikolai bring injured Soap to the hideout that they talked about at the end of MW2


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 19, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Can someone tell me what the difference was between MW1 and MW2, and what the difference will be with MW3 and how this series is at all any different from BO?
> 
> You get where i'm going with this, don't you?


The most important difference between MW and BO is the hit detection. Some retards say that BO has more recoil on guns, which is bullshit. 

@Vault, you jumping to BF3 as well? I really hope BF3 will have a Beta like BC2 did. I really like how BF3 looks. But the maps and gameplay in BC2 were much too campfriendly and big. If I have the money I'll prolly get both, but definitely not at release date. I need to test both games first.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 19, 2011)

A beta has already been confirmed for September.


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> The most important difference between MW and BO is the hit detection. Some retards say that BO has more recoil on guns, which is bullshit.
> 
> @Vault, you jumping to BF3 as well? I really hope BF3 will have a Beta like BC2 did. I really like how BF3 looks. But the maps and gameplay in BC2 were much too campfriendly and big. If I have the money I'll prolly get both, but definitely not at release date. I need to test both games first.



Yeah im definitely getting BF3 and not MW3, i didnt buy Black Ops too. The games just seem like a cash grab now, really cant be bothered with spending money on something which is half assed. I just hope team NF sees sense and we all get BF3


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 19, 2011)

For the Wii U, right?


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 19, 2011)

^I would actually get the Wii U if it wasn't for the 1 Umote per console thing. Now that the system is actually getting some support from developers, it's going to be an interesting console. 

@Vault, I don't know man. Graphics don't make a game. I can't wait for the Beta so I can test the game out.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 19, 2011)

Vault said:


> Yeah im definitely getting BF3 and not MW3, i didnt buy Black Ops too. The games just seem like a cash grab now, really cant be bothered with spending money on something which is half assed. I just hope team NF sees sense and we all get BF3



Don't worry I think most of them see what a cash grab MW3 is. Activision is up to their usual tricks.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 20, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Don't worry I think most of them see what a cash grab MW3 is. Activision is up to their usual tricks.



*Mw3 still going to be a good game...................*


----------



## Eki (Jun 20, 2011)

A good game for the pubescent kids


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 20, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *Mw3 still going to be a good game...................*



dude in ur sig is a fatty


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 22, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> dude in ur sig is a fatty



*What with all the fat hate...............*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2011)

Vault said:


> Yeah im definitely getting BF3 and not MW3, i didnt buy Black Ops too. The games just seem like a cash grab now, really cant be bothered with spending money on something which is half assed. I just hope team NF sees sense and we all get BF3



getting BF3 too.. but i dunno i "might" get MW3 depending what my shooting fan friends buy..  they might get both so yeah.. 

i just want heaps of modes and guns in BF3..


----------



## EJ (Jun 22, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *Mw3 still going to be a good game...................*



The campaign most likely will be a great part of the game. The online, I'm not sure. If they over power a lot of aspects in the game like MW2 did, it's going to suck regardless if they try to take or add anything else to it. 

They need to take notes from COD BO, but no one wants to admit. Regardless of how you feel about that game, it was more balanced than MW2.

Also, they definitely need to do a beta.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1bwnAHNRtw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 24, 2011)

Who, slow the fuck down Treyarc.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 24, 2011)

Up to their usual tricks I see.


----------



## Taki (Jun 27, 2011)

Are they gonna have matchmaking for spec ops?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 27, 2011)

Taki said:


> Are they gonna have matchmaking for spec ops?


Yes.

And I hear the 4th DLC for Black Ops has already been brought to light.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 27, 2011)

too bad i got rid of black ops, not, fuck that shit.


----------



## bachaa (Jun 27, 2011)

Point guard perk is going to be great, I always get so many freaking assists.



blakstealth said:


> Yes.
> 
> And I hear the 4th DLC for Black Ops has already been brought to light.


 Treyarch executive directer hinted of several map packs at launch, I would honestly not be surprised if there was a 5th map pack as well.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 27, 2011)

Now I know how shit is made.

You take 2 ingredients:

Dragon Age 2
Any Treyarch Game/Mw2

You mixed it together in a blender

And out comes shit.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jul 2, 2011)

*BUMP...................*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 3, 2011)

I say, atleast IW knew when to stop making map packs(aka after the first one )

Treyarch and the Janitors that are left at IW are gonna have a pissing match over who can steal the most Daves away from each other


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 3, 2011)

Will MW3 let two people using the same console go online? Just like BO did.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 3, 2011)

i hope not, that  was a retarded feature


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 3, 2011)

^How so? It's fun playing with your buddys on one ps3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2011)

it almost always lags though.. gets frustrating after the first month.. 

zombies is alright.. 

but actually i would like four player special ops..


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 3, 2011)

Khris said:


> it almost always lags though.. gets frustrating after the first month..
> 
> zombies is alright..
> 
> but actually i would like four player special ops..


Tbh I don't give a shit about lag. Cause pretty much the whole game lags. It's not like they're going to have dedicated servers. So fuck lag. It's there. Deal with it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Tbh I don't give a shit about lag. Cause pretty much the whole game lags. It's not like they're going to have dedicated servers. So fuck lag. It's there. Deal with it.



yeah okay.. there's also different levels of lag.. i can deal with opponents not getting killed as they would normally would..

but sometimes i can barely move


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 3, 2011)

I never lagged in MW2, except for lag-switches.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 3, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> ^How so? It's fun playing with your buddys on one ps3.



a simple predictor of which side will win the game is which team has the most split screen players on it.  the one with the most loses almost all the time.  you can bet on it and you'd win.   even prestige 15s would have sub par games when playing splitscreen



Nae'blis said:


> I never lagged in MW2, except for lag-switches.



same here.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 4, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> I never lagged in MW2, except for lag-switches.


Then you were one lucky dude. Cause there were more than enough times that I lagged in MW2 as well. Still no were as close as in Blops.

@narutosimpson, yeah that's true. But it doesn't take away that it's still a fun feature imo.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 4, 2011)

I never lagged in MW2
but in BOPs i could unload a whole clip at point blank and still die from the same gun

anyway so will BF3 be the CoD Killer this time?


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jul 4, 2011)

We can only hope.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2011)

So yeah, I might get a 360 again soon.

>____>


----------



## Coteaz (Jul 4, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> anyway so will BF3 be the CoD Killer this time?


BF3 killed MW3 at E3 and is supposedly outselling it in pre-orders. Activision desperately needs a wake-up call.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2011)

looks bland


----------



## Mexicano27 (Jul 4, 2011)

I saw that cover at Best Buy a few days ago. I'm not even planning on getting this game, and I still hope they change the cover to something cooler. 

At least put some explosions in the background or something, damn.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 4, 2011)

generic cover(s) for generic shooter(s). I don't think it's coincidence that the Battlefield 3 cover is pretty much the same with a different colour palette. I think they're even carrying the same weapon.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 6, 2011)

Confirmed weapons in the game:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sub-Machine Guns
- AK-74U
- MP5
- P90
- Skorpion
- UMP45
- Vector

Assault Rifles
- ACR
- AK-47
- Famas
- G36C
- M4A1
- Scar-L

Light Machine Guns
- RPD

Sniper Rifles
- Barrett .50CAL
- M14 EBR
- RSASS

Machine Pistols
- FMG
- G18

Shotguns
- AA-12
- KSG
- Model 1887
- Spas-12
- Striker

Handguns
- Five-Seven
- MP412

Launchers
- AT4
- M320
- RPG-7
- XM25


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 6, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Confirmed weapons in the game:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




how is that some types have a smaller number of weapons than others? or there will be more confirmed? 

also, Model


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 6, 2011)

Cos there are probably more coming.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 6, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Confirmed weapons in the game:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Looking foreword if there are a decent amount of LMG's around. :33

Also EBR .


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 6, 2011)

I want that fully-auto plzzzz.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 13, 2011)

bump, any new news


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 13, 2011)

nope, nothing worth noting.

Unless if you wanna hear about the whole KS system getting a complete overhaul.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 13, 2011)

yeah, lets hear it


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 13, 2011)

lol that's it.


----------



## dream (Jul 13, 2011)

I wonder when the Call of Duty series will use a game engine that isn't a modified version of the id Tech 3 game engine.  Would be nice to see them use something like the Unreal 3 engine or even CryEngine 3.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 13, 2011)

When are we finally getting a MP trailer.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 13, 2011)

We wont see multiplayer footage until about a month before it release.

For Black Ops, they didn't show any multiplayer footage until an exact month before the release date so I wouldn't be shocked if they do the same.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 13, 2011)

But that's Treyarch. I'm gonna guess around a month from now.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 14, 2011)

i  don't like it.  mw2 was a classic, why keep fucking with the design of the wheel.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2011)

Because CoD4 was better.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 14, 2011)

^ well, if that's the concensus, ok.  is mw2 more like cod 4 , or like black ops? cause black ops is shit. i guess that's the question then.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2011)

Eh, a bit in the middle. CoD4 was a lot more rush-happy than MW2, and the maps were simpler. I liked most of the guns more in MW2, barring a few, but a combination of the two would be best. I like that they removed Juggernaut, but hated that they kept SP, Martyr and LS.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 14, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> ^ well, if that's the concensus, ok.  is mw2 more like cod 4 , or like black ops? cause black ops is shit. i guess that's the question then.


If I remember correctly, Bowling said that he wanted it to be a "Modern Warfare" game, not a COD game, which was why they got rid of the COD in the title initially.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 14, 2011)

Interesting read. I like what they're going for. Definitely my kind of game, if they can deliver what they're promising.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 14, 2011)

That article peaked my interest.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 14, 2011)

Soap. I'll just be playing this to see what happens to him and Price.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 14, 2011)

Might be cool if they pull it of.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 14, 2011)

Not getting my hopes up. I don't trust the developers in the slightest but if they can deliver on what they're saying then good for them....and us.


----------



## Sky is Over (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm eager to see what MW3 turns out. It's going on the premise of a modern day Cold-War scenario taken to some extremes, which is okay in a sense, but making Russia out to constantly be the enemy gets old sometimes. 

I hope the weapons they introduce will be a bit more interesting, and that they'll take some concepts from Black Ops such as operating helicopters or the RV's. I've never really cared for the customizations, so they can be there or not.


----------



## Arsecynic (Jul 22, 2011)

Hardened version case. And @ who asked when the MP reveal would be, the first stuff will be officially shown at Call of Duty XP, which is a little expo for MW3 taking place in Sep 2-3 iirc. Don't be surprised to see some stuff leak out before then, as always, especially as someone will get their hands on the beta (look what happened with Black Cops, private or public beta doesn't really matter). I wouldn't be suprised if things started getting leaked next month (saying that some stuff has already trickled out, like pictures of some gun models (google it, probably on kotaku or somewhere).


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 22, 2011)

Good, i need MP footage to know if this is worth getting at all.


----------



## Arsecynic (Jul 22, 2011)

Don't rely on videos. I don't think there'll be a beta, but if there is play that, or just rent it. I've brought every COD since COD4 but I'm not sure about getting this. It's the same with BF3 (fuck the hype). I will judge on the beta, if it's good enough it'll get a purchase. But I've learnt my lesson after buying into hype (MW2 & Black Ops).


----------



## Yondie (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm only a fan of the Modern Warfare series, I ignore the Treyarch games since their first COD game wasn't that satisfying. I tried Black OPS and even that turned out to be a complete failure.

Seeing as how bad a track record COD has (save for the sales of the games) EVERYONE should just rent Modern Warfare 3. I don't think it will be drastically different from MW2 based on the little information we've scrapped. Unless everything they've kept from us will be new and awesome.

BUT really, I think all the fan's want two things: A Balanced Game or something New/Original. So it's in Infinity Wards and Sledgehammers best interest to listen to the community which they really haven't been doing. We've given Activision billions of dollars and now it's time for them to give some thing in return: Dedicated Servers, Beta's and Lower the cost of DLC.

Fan's and Consumers of the COD series have been way to patient with Activision and the Dev's on the COD games. That's why MW3 will be the last straw for me. I'm already having a pessimistic view towards MW3 as 402 came out to say that Quickscoping is still in.

I'm going to buy Battlefield 3 but rent Mw3.


----------



## Oppip (Aug 1, 2011)

I might pick this game up depending on how it turns out, i'm most likely not going to pre-order this though.


----------



## HyperCombo (Aug 2, 2011)

Has anything been posted about the killstreaks for this game yet?


----------



## Yondie (Aug 2, 2011)

HyperCombo said:


> Has anything been posted about the killstreaks for this game yet?



There's a video I had on Robert Bowling commenting on a few aspects of the game thus far but he didn't say much and I sort of lost it. Everything's going to be revealed when COD XP happens pretty much. We'll have to wait till then cause that's when the Multiplayer will be revealed.

He did say that the Killstreak system is completely different though but that's it. I think it's different in how you are awarded killstreaks and what they are. Everything is just speculation at this point. Got to wait till COD XP.

eo_title


----------



## Arsecynic (Aug 2, 2011)

In terms of killstreaks it wouldn't surprise if they did something similar to Homefront's Battle points system. In the build up to MW2 they tried to say that players would be rewarded for everything they do (ie taking down air support, defending flags) more then before but all it was is a tiny bit more of XP. I really like Homefront's killstreak system, so I do hope they try to emulate it. Dying one off a high killstreak is so frustrating. The current setup just promotes camping. 

@ you saying quickscoping is a bad thing: I find it funny that you say players want a balanced game yet you moan about quickscoping. Have you actually tried sniping on Black Ops? It's garbage, yet assault rifles & SMGs are probably more over powered then ever. Nerfing snipers just makes the game more unbalanced. Atleast in COD4 you could do well with Assault Rifles, SMGs, LMGs & Snipers (you could only play well with shot gunsif you corner camp or you play against absolute shitters), you weren't restricted to using 1 or 2 whore guns if you want to do now....... COD4 still had its over powered weapons but atleast the other guns were still able to compete. I don't see the point of putting certain weapons in the game if they're useless compared to the MP5/AK/M16s. It's pointless.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Corruption (Aug 2, 2011)

I still need to see more of the game, but I'm leaning toward not getting it this time around.


----------



## Yondie (Aug 2, 2011)

Jord@n said:


> @ you saying quickscoping is a bad thing: I find it funny that you say players want a balanced game yet you moan about quickscoping. Have you actually tried sniping on Black Ops? It's garbage, yet assault rifles & SMGs are probably more over powered then ever. Nerfing snipers just makes the game more unbalanced. Atleast in COD4 you could do well with Assault Rifles, SMGs, LMGs & Snipers (you could only play well with shot gunsif you corner camp or you play against absolute shitters), you weren't restricted to using 1 or 2 whore guns if you want to do now....... COD4 still had its over powered weapons but atleast the other guns were still able to compete. I don't see the point of putting certain weapons in the game if they're useless compared to the MP5/AK/M16s. It's pointless.




I don't think anything much was said about Black OPS or Treyarch. I don't play those games since they try to act as stand alone games with tweaked engines of what IW has done. I was talking specifically about the Modern Warfare series. Modern Warfare 2 needed it's balancing issues.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Coteaz (Aug 3, 2011)

Milk is spraying everywhere. Quick Bobby, grab another bucket!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Now that the Wii version got confirmed today, I might play this. all depend if my friend buy this game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2011)

Wii or WiiU?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Khris said:


> Wii or WiiU?


 Wii..




but yeah. I am going to take my friend copy from his hands to play it. "probably"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2011)

Infinity Ward Mang


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 "Wii" being ported by Treyarch*


----------



## Zephyr (Aug 4, 2011)

Despite everything I was still going to get this. With quickscoping coming back I'm not sure anymore.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2011)

Lmao, Wii...


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 4, 2011)

sooooooooooo

dedicated servers? O:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 4, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> sooooooooooo
> 
> dedicated servers? O:



you wish..


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 4, 2011)

brb cancelling my pre order


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 4, 2011)

Khris said:


> you wish..


We all wish


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 4, 2011)

As if the Jyuu's at Activision would spend money on dedicated servers.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 4, 2011)

Even Homefront has dedicated servers. Cheap ass activision.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2011)

Homefront has a few things CoD should steal.


----------



## dream (Aug 4, 2011)

No dedicated servers despite them being in Black Ops?  Lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2011)

Black Ops has dedicated servers? Since when?


----------



## dream (Aug 4, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Black Ops has dedicated servers? Since when?



The PC version has them and has had them from the start.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 4, 2011)

you're a ^ (use bro) I hope you know that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 4, 2011)

^ Seconded


----------



## dream (Aug 4, 2011)

I am rather confused.  

Was that directed at me, Nae'blis?


----------



## Yondie (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah dedicated server's is a must for MW3. Like I stated a few post's back, it's time we get the things that most if not all other games have: Dedicated Servers.

Activision truly doesn't deserve our money. I highly recommend everyone just rent the game or play off a friends copy.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxDQ2Ow-VfI[/YOUTUBE]

Just skip to the ending to see that the killstreak system is no longer in place, looks like infinity ward decided to go with the homefront road and start doing POINTSTREAKS

Juggernaut returns as a 14 point streak, not bad


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2011)

JUGGERNAUT


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 9, 2011)

Extreme Conditioning > Marathon 

Loving the announcer voice as well.


----------



## dream (Aug 9, 2011)

Juggernaut looks crazy.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 9, 2011)

Survival reminds me of Killing Floor for some reason. 

I wonder what the maximum amount of players for that mode is.


And Juggernaut... 

Edit: I just realized, RIOT SHIELDS!!!


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 9, 2011)

Actually think I might skip both this and BF3. Want to get back into Halo, so Reach and the upcoming CE.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2011)

so how many points does a single kill give you? or am i missing something here?


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 9, 2011)

So far not really impressed by this game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2011)

i dunno, if the points system is done right.. i might try it or something..


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> Actually think I might skip both this and BF3. Want to get back into Halo, so Reach and the upcoming CE.



You fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Coteaz (Aug 9, 2011)

Gecka said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxDQ2Ow-VfI[/YOUTUBE]


So...looks exactly like MW2 and BO. Probably because it's basically the same game.


----------



## dream (Aug 9, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> So...looks exactly like MW2 and BO. Probably because it's basically the same game.



A small part of me believes that the next Call of Duty game will look almost the same.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 9, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> Actually think I might skip both this and BF3. Want to get back into Halo, so Reach and the upcoming CE.


lol good on ya!


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 9, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> You fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


Well all of my IRL friends will be buying this, so I might rent it for a month. As for BF3... not really in the picture.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> *Well all of my IRL friends will be buying this*, so I might rent it for a month. As for BF3... not really in the picture.



this is basically why it sells.. i do favor offline more.. but you can't have a 6 play clan in that..


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 9, 2011)

Khris said:


> this is basically why it sells.. i do favor offline more.. but you can't have a 6 play clan in that..


Yeah, but it also sells because it's tried and tested: you know what you're buying and if you are comfortable with stability then it's a good buy. If you just want to go online and shoot some motherfuckers then the small maps cater for that. COD doesn't really have great re-playability in its campaign. Black-Ops has Zombies, and I never really liked zombies in film/game/anything, boring as shit.

Cancelled both pre-orders


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2011)

You gotta had one thing to MW2 though, that shit was fucking fun. I can't really remember any NF moments in BlOps where we laughed as hard as the various times in in MW2.

Remember Batman, Nae.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 9, 2011)

batman... oh the wonderful memories. I still play MW2, and I didn't really know if you/devan/anthony were getting this game.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 9, 2011)

Exploding dogs and riot shields? 

Survival sounds like an interesting co-op mode.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2011)

its basically a much crazier zombie mode without gimmicks.. it could work IMO..


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> batman... oh the wonderful memories. I still play MW2, and I didn't really know if you/devan/anthony were getting this game.



I don't even own a 360 right now. xD Playing a fair bit of TF2 though, shit is gdlk.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN2Bwoo3riM[/YOUTUBE]

The MP5 part xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Mozq (Aug 9, 2011)

MW3 is going to suck compared to Battlefield 3. BF3 is the way to go if you have the computer for it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2011)

how about i have a job, so i can afford both


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 9, 2011)

Mozq said:


> MW3 is going to suck compared to Battlefield 3. BF3 is the way to go if you have the computer for it.


Seriously stfu with these kind of stupid comments. What you played both games and know BF3 is better? BF3 has better graphics. That's what we know from the footage we have. MP clips are just okay imo. Feels too tactical. While MW3 caters to people that like more arcady gameplay. Stop riding the hypetrain and judge for yourself once the game is out or once there's enough reviews/videos out there to base an opinion on.

I'm gonna check the beta for BF3. If it's any good and if it's not as campy as other BF games, I'll pre-order it. If not I'll go the safe route and get MW3, where rush, arcady style gameplay is pretty much guaranteed. Still not sure on MW3 either. I'm waiting for MP reveal and more footage.


----------



## Mozq (Aug 9, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Seriously stfu with these kind of stupid comments. What you played both games and know BF3 is better? BF3 has better graphics. That's what we know from the footage we have. MP clips are just okay imo. Feels too tactical. While MW3 caters to people that like more arcady gameplay. Stop riding the hypetrain and judge for yourself once the game is out or once there's enough reviews/videos out there to base an opinion on.
> 
> I'm gonna check the beta for BF3. If it's any good and if it's not as campy as other BF games, I'll pre-order it. If not I'll go the safe route and get MW3, where rush, arcady style gameplay is pretty much guaranteed. Still not sure on MW3 either. I'm waiting for MP reveal and more footage.



"Feels too tactical"... That's pretty much how war is. MW3 is for people who enjoy unrealistic gameplay. Running around with dual g18 spraying like crazy, -oh shit out of ammo, swaps over to noobtube-
And there are plenty of campers in CoD.

Call of Duty is a great game when it comes to singleplayer, but the multiplayer is just crap. MW3 won't be able to compete with BF3, really. It's been going downhill ever since first MW.


----------



## Corruption (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm sure this will be a fun game, but it still looks too similar to the previous games, so I'll probably pass. Besides, I got bored with MW2 after a month or so.



Mozq said:


> "Feels too tactical"... That's pretty much how war is. MW3 is for people who enjoy unrealistic gameplay. Running around with dual g18 spraying like crazy, -oh shit out of ammo, swaps over to noobtube-
> And there are plenty of campers in CoD.
> 
> Call of Duty is a great game when it comes to singleplayer, but the multiplayer is just crap. MW3 won't be able to compete with BF3, really. It's been going downhill ever since first MW.



Sure, Battlefield is more realistic, but it's still a game and has a lot of realism to go if you're just looking for a war simulator.

And how isn't MW3 going to compete? It will most likely sell more. Although I do know one thing, BF3 will destroy my life when it comes out.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 9, 2011)

Whatever people think of this game is am genuinely exited playing this with my pals.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 9, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Whatever people think of this game is am genuinely exited playing this with my pals.



No one asked you how you feel about the game, son.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 9, 2011)

if no one buys my xbox i might get this.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 9, 2011)

Just get both, problem solved!


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 9, 2011)

Mozq said:


> "Feels too tactical"... That's pretty much how war is. MW3 is for people who enjoy unrealistic gameplay. Running around with dual g18 spraying like crazy, -oh shit out of ammo, swaps over to noobtube-
> And there are plenty of campers in CoD.
> 
> Call of Duty is a great game when it comes to singleplayer, but the multiplayer is just crap. MW3 won't be able to compete with BF3, really. It's been going downhill ever since first MW.


Who gives a fuck about realism. If you want realism, join the army. Shit it's not like BF3 is a war sim. And tactical gameplay isn't bad. It's just that some people prefer the arcady gameplay of MW. What more can you wish for. Now people can choose between the 2 or go crazy and get them both. Seriously this BF3 hype is fucking annoying. 

@Deathgun, I feel you dude. co-up MP is looking more and more awesome for this game. Also wtf is this juggernaut killstreak people are talking about. You don't wanna tell me, there's actually a killstreak that equips you with the juggernaut armor? 
Also wtf is up with exploding dogs. As if the dog killstreak wasn't overpowered. If it's still 1 bite = death it's going to be really overpowerd.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 9, 2011)

lol realism in a video game. Go join the military if you strive for realism. Real war isn't fucking fun, but this is supposed to be. BF isn't any fucking better either. Guess you want COD: ROTC next year with nothing but training and not holding a real weapon for three years.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 9, 2011)

Fun>Balance>Graphics>Realism is the recipe for FPS


----------



## dream (Aug 9, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Fun>Balance>Graphics>Realism is the recipe for FPS



I wholeheartedly agree, Quake 3: Arena wasn't realistic at all but for me it provided fun that I rarely can find in FPS games today.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2011)

Also, BF3 realistic? Lmao.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 10, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> @Deathgun, I feel you dude. co-up MP is looking more and more awesome for this game. Also wtf is this juggernaut killstreak people are talking about. You don't wanna tell me, there's actually a killstreak that equips you with the juggernaut armor?


That's what I'm thinking. Or maybe the Juggernaut will be sent in via chopper like in the trailer and will be a full-blown separate A.I. But the stuff is now called point streaks, which is probably something along the lines of Homefront's Battle Points system.


----------



## Mozq (Aug 10, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Fun>Balance>Graphics>Realism is the recipe for FPS



Making FPS games realistic only improves the gameplay imo, but yeah I don't really care if MW3 sells, I'm sure the youngster community will have fun playing it.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2011)

Bitch, just stfuajpg.


----------



## Id (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh fuck this, skipping MW3 for BF3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g75uS50xxUY&feature=feedu_more[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naked (Aug 10, 2011)

That Spec-Ops trailer actually caught my attention.
It looks pretty fun.

There's going to be an online four player version, right?


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 10, 2011)

^Seriously fuck Zombies. Spec-Ops is were it's at. Survival mode is win.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 10, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> ^Seriously fuck Zombies. Spec-Ops is were it's at. Survival mode is win.



Finnaly a Co-Up mode you will play with us.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 10, 2011)

I'd rather wait for confirmation before I dupe myself into believing it will be four-player.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 10, 2011)

Lol you can't blame me for hating zombies. Shit is way too repetitive. I'm always in for some good old TDM, if Black Ops hosts don't fuck up again. I hate that I only have 2 bars when I play with Americans. I never had that problem with MW2. BTW anyone else gonna play MW2 before MW3 comes? I need 2 get the MW2 feeling back after having played BO's shitty hit detection for a year


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 10, 2011)

I still play MW2 from time to time. So the gears are always oiled.


----------



## Yondie (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah Spec OPs is looking really promising right now. I mean, when I get sick of the Danger Close Noob-Tubing OMA Spammers in MW2 I like to go and play the Spec OPs version of MW2. So in MW3 when I get sick of Quickscopers I'll just jump over to the Specs OP/Survival mode. I thought that they could update or make Spec OPs more immersible in MW2 and improve on it and it looks like they did a good job with the new Spec OPS/Survival mode. Seeing as how a lot of games have survival modes these days it's only right that MW3 have one as well.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 10, 2011)

Naked said:


> That Spec-Ops trailer actually caught my attention.
> It looks pretty fun.
> 
> There's going to be an online four player version, right?


Probably not.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Aug 11, 2011)

Naked said:


> That Spec-Ops trailer actually caught my attention.
> It looks pretty fun.
> 
> There's going to be an online four player version, right?



Sadly I think its 2 at least thats what i heard in the IGN rewind Video

and glad they used points streak system


----------



## Naked (Aug 11, 2011)

Lol, forget it. I lost interest again.


----------



## Yondie (Aug 15, 2011)

I like the new Killstreak-Point system in MW3. Looks like it will be implemented in the Multiplayer. If that's so then I see how things can be balanced. It kind of forces people to play differently since you earn these points by capturing, defusing, arming, assists, headshots and so on and so forth.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 18, 2011)

Dedicated servers confirmed for the PC. Fucking activision. As if they don't know most people play CoD on the console.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 18, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Dedicated servers confirmed for the PC. Fucking activision. As if they don't know most people play CoD on the console.



How do you think it's works on consoles then?


----------



## dream (Aug 18, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Dedicated servers confirmed for the PC. Fucking activision. As if they don't know most people play CoD on the console.



Really good news.  

Now I might just buy the game.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 18, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> How do you think it's works on consoles then?


How it works? Console doesn't have dedicated servers. Even though Activision knows consoles are the primary market for their games.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 18, 2011)

All unconfirmed info


*Spoiler*: __ 



PERK SLOT 1

Extreme Conditioning: Sprint longer distances
: Climb obstacles faster

Sleight of Hand: Faster reload
: Faster weapon swapping

Scavenger: Reload ammo from bags
: More ammo to start

Blind Eye: Undetectable by support stuff
: Launches lock on faster;, extra damage to support

Recon: Explosive damage paints target on mini-map.
: Bullet damage paints targets.



PERK SLOT 2

Hardline: 1 less kill required for killstreak
: 2 assists count as one kill towards killstreak

Assassin: Immune to UAV, Portable Rader, thermal and heartbeat.
: Immune to Counter-UAV and EMP

Overkill: Carry two primary weapons.
: 2nd primary weapon can use two attachments.

Quickdraw: Faster ADS
: Faster recovery from throwing grenades.

Blast Shield: Like Flak Jacket
: Immune to stun and flash grenades.



PERK SLOT 3

Sitrep: See enemy explosives.
: Hear enemy footsteps louder.

Dead Silence: Move silently
: No fall damage

Stalker: Faster movement while ADS.
: Delay Claymores

Marksman: Tag targets from long range.
: Hold breath longer when scoped.

Steady Aim: Increased hip fire accuracy.
: Faster ADS after sprinting.

----------------------------------------------

Assault Killstreaks

4 Kills - Care Package
5 Kills - IMS (3 or 4 landmines that cannot be stunned or flashed.)
5 Kills - Predator Missile
5 Kills - Sentry Gun
6 Kills - Precision Airstrike
7 Kills - Attack Helicopter
7 Kills - Little Bird Flock (Mini helicopters that patrol the map.)
9 Kills - Little Bird Guard (Big helicopter that follows you.)
9 Kills - Reaper (Mortar Team with 5 predator missiles.)
10 Kills - Talon (Mini Tank, like the one in Homefront)
12 Kills - AC-130
12 Kills - Pavelow
15 Kills - Juggernaut Armor (Juggernaut suit from Spec Ops)
15 Kills - Osprey Gunner (Chopper Gunner that drops an emergency airdrop)



Support Killstreaks

4 Kills - UAV
5 Kills - Counter-UAV
5 Kills - Ballistic Duffel (Entire team gets Juggernaut perk until they die.)
5 Kills - Airdrop Trap (Drops hacked Care Package)
8 Kills - SAM Turret
10 Kills - Remote UAV (Target enemies with missiles)
12 Kills - Remote Turret (Sentry Gun you can control. Works like Camera Spike in Black Ops)
14 Kills - Stealth Bomber
18 Kills - EMP
18 Kills - Juggernaut Armor (Care Package drops armor)
18 Kills - Escort Airdrop (Same as osprey gunner, except you don't control it, and it drops 4 care packages, and 1 hacked care package.)



Specialist Killstreaks

2 Kills - Gain an extra Perk
4 Kills - Gain an extra Perk
6 Kills - Gain an extra Perk

---------------------------------------------

Deathstreaks

4 Deaths - Juiced (Lightweight)
4 Deaths - Martyr
4 Deaths - Final Stand
5 Deaths - Revenge (Last person that killed you is now on your radar until killed)
5 Deaths - Stopping Power (Only for one kill)
6 Deaths - Dead Man's Hand (Suicide bomber)

All unconfirmed


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 18, 2011)

NOOOO I REALLY HOPE FINAL STAND ISN'T TRUE!!! Fucking hate that perk. Biggest bs in every CoD I've played. So where did the person that get this information from tel he got this? How reliable is it?


----------



## Skylit (Aug 18, 2011)

:lolOverkill


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 18, 2011)

Assassin (if it's real) will be the new scrub overused perk.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 18, 2011)

inb4 everyone complains about Assassin


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 18, 2011)

Assassin is just another name for Ghost. Every CoD is going to have that perk. And I'm glad they do. Or else everyone would just go and use UAV all the time.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 18, 2011)

Shouldn't even be UAV's in the first place, the new CoD games are such ass.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 18, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> NOOOO I REALLY HOPE FINAL STAND ISN'T TRUE!!! Fucking hate that perk. Biggest bs in every CoD I've played. So where did the person that get this information from tel he got this? How reliable is it?



It's acceptable like it is(if it's true), because it's a death streak you only get it if you die 4 times in a row.

That's a lot (to me) and they will die in the end, no revival BS. 

The reason LS was so annoying in BLOPS was because you would drop down EVERY. SINGLE. TIME. you got shot and you could even walk away after that.

Now you need to die a lot to actually get it and you still die in the end, no robbed kills. And if they get even a single kill the deathstreak resets.

This won't be, by far, as frustrating as it was in BLOPS.


----------



## Naked (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow, this game sounds like complete shit.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 18, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> NOOOO I REALLY HOPE FINAL STAND ISN'T TRUE!!! Fucking hate that perk. Biggest bs in every CoD I've played. So where did the person that get this information from tel he got this? How reliable is it?


Not very reliable, but still kind of interesting to see. lol


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 18, 2011)

@Deathgun, yeah that's true. As long as you're not revivable. I'm game. 

@Omni, I agree. UAV is a shit killstreak. I rather find enemy's on my own. I don't mind the red dots popping up whenever someones shoots, but UAV is freaking annoying.

@Blackstealth, lol I regret reading this already


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2011)

probably fake.. cuz its a point system now anyways..


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 18, 2011)

SOAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bushido Brown (Aug 19, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> It's acceptable like it is(if it's true), because it's a death streak you only get it if you die 4 times in a row.
> 
> That's a lot (to me) and they will die in the end, no revival BS.
> 
> ...



the reason i hate SC, is because 2 reasons. One no matter if they where turned away from you or prone, they would turn around to you. Its like who in the hell gets shoot on there belly or in the back can turn and get on there ass. Two the pistol was to overpowered. I shot a guy from Pride rock while s/he was in the hut and he shot me once and i died.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 19, 2011)

It's funny how in MW2, Last Stand users could drop with akimbo Raffica's as well as use equipment, but I hardly heard anyone complain about it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 19, 2011)

I fucking hated that. As if it wasn't bad enough, people can shoot half dead, they could use their primary weapons as well, BS!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 19, 2011)

mw2's last stand was awesome, i would detonate explosive and kill everyone nearby


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah, it's called cheese.


----------



## Taki (Aug 19, 2011)

Everything posted above seems true *except*: Last stand/second chance.

Bowling confirmed via twitter it isnt coming back.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 19, 2011)

^Good news!


----------



## Taki (Aug 19, 2011)

But the perks/poinstreaks, and everything else posted above seems to be true, as many sources state the same.


----------



## Zephyr (Aug 19, 2011)

Is it true there's going to be sniper lobbies? I want it to be, that way the quick scoping can stay there.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Aug 20, 2011)

Getting rid of Last Stand is gay. Its a nice way of getting your opponent by surprise and letting their guard down.



Geralt of Rivia said:


> Yeah, it's called cheese.



Considering i've read about that stuff happening sometimes IRL during war, its hardly cheese. Don't be mad because you thought you killed someone and they headshot'd you.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 20, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> Getting rid of Last Stand is gay. Its a nice way of getting your opponent by surprise and letting their guard down.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering i've read about that stuff happening sometimes IRL during war, its hardly cheese. Don't be mad because you thought you killed someone and they headshot'd you.



If I shoot someone in the head they should die. Your retarded logic doesn't work. 

Last Stand is for idiots who suck at the game and need a second chance. You obviously do.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 20, 2011)

He picked the name 'skill hunter' because he's trying to find some. Given his innate lacking, he has yet to succeed. Thus he wants easy kills.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 20, 2011)

Last stand/ Second Chance should be in the game but limited to private lobbies.


It's useful in Clan matches.


I think MW3 will be amazing, which is why im considering changing my pre order from BF3 to MW3. 


pfffft 30 FPS


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm mostly excited for the single player campaign. Sorry, I'm not into FPS multiplayer and stuff; I'm new to these things.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## tminty1 (Aug 23, 2011)

I hope this game is worth my money. MW2 was average.


----------



## Ito (Aug 24, 2011)

Taki said:


> Everything posted above seems true *except*: Last stand/second chance.
> 
> Bowling confirmed via twitter it isnt coming back.



*breathes sigh of relief*

So good.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 24, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> If I shoot someone in the head they should die. Your retarded logic doesn't work.
> 
> Last Stand is for idiots who suck at the game and need a second chance. You obviously do.


I'm pretty sure that if you headshot a guy, Last Stand/Second Chance won't activate. In BO anyways, never used it in any other COD.


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 24, 2011)

Headshot kill instantly even with last stand, also explosives (and shotguns in BLOPS) will put you down without activating it.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 30, 2011)

Fake or not, 32 players is lulz.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 30, 2011)

So obviously fake:rofl


----------



## dream (Aug 30, 2011)

I want 32 players for PC.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 30, 2011)

damm, u would need a real big map , like 2 maps together, to fit 32 players.


----------



## dream (Aug 30, 2011)

Not really, I play 44 player matches in MW1 all the time and we don't need bigger maps.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 30, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Not really, I play 44 player matches in MW1 all the time and we don't need bigger maps.



You play shipment?


----------



## dream (Aug 30, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> You play shipment?



Oh hell yes.  So chaotic, can't go more than thirty seconds without dying unless I'm lucky.  And then there is the user made version of Rust.


----------



## dream (Sep 1, 2011)

> The record, they tell me, is level 28. We're nowhere close to that when death comes quickly to both of us.
> 
> That's the way you die in Modern Warfare 3's Spec Ops Survival Mode: In pairs.
> 
> ...





I'm really looking forward to this mode, it reminds me quite a bit of a MW1 mod that was rather awesome.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Sep 2, 2011)

Multiplayer Trailer


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 2, 2011)

looks alright.  so are the perks based on streaks too?


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 2, 2011)

Pretty much what I expected.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Sep 2, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> looks alright.  so are the perks based on streaks too?



No idea but we will find out everything after Call of Duty XP today


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2011)

It looks so gooddddddd


----------



## Corruption (Sep 2, 2011)

Spec Ops sounds fun. For the most part the MP looks like the same old with some new weapons and stuff. I'm still tempted to pick it up for PC, but probably won't since I don't think it'll even last me as long as MW2 did.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 2, 2011)

Trailer looks mediocre, and the game looks like the same old shit. I hate the fact that I'll most likely end up getting this game.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 2, 2011)

Anyone got a link to the Call of duty XP stream?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 2, 2011)

BF3 here I come.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 2, 2011)

depending on the loadout possibilities, i might get this.. cuz all my friends are getting it anyways..


----------



## dream (Sep 2, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Trailer looks mediocre, and the game looks like the same old shit. I hate the fact that I'll most likely end up getting this game.



Activision is too afraid of changing the gameplay formula because it fears that it would make gamers dislike the new game, because of that we won't ever get a change in gameplay until COD starts to do bad.



FireHawk64 said:


> Anyone got a link to the Call of duty XP stream?





This supposedly will have a livestream.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 2, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Activision is too afraid of changing the gameplay formula because it fears that it would make gamers dislike the new game, because of that we won't ever get a change in gameplay until COD starts to do bad.



That's sadly 100% the truth right there, and at this rate the gameplay formula will not change for a very long time.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 2, 2011)

Simple. If you want change, don't buy their games. Most people who want the change still won't do that though.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 2, 2011)

Its started. 

PLZ Announce a multiplayer demo or beta.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 2, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Trailer looks mediocre, and the game looks like the same old shit. I hate the fact that I'll most likely end up getting this game.



Yea...I think it'll be slightly better, but im glad my bro is definitely getting this game so that I can get BF3 and still occasionally play it. One thing I will say though is that the spec ops survival mode looks really fun. 



Geralt of Rivia said:


> BF3 here I come.



Check the BF3 thread for their own new trailer.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 2, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Simple. If you want change, don't buy their games. Most people who want the change still won't do that though.



Regardless some of those people are basically forced into getting the game since everyone and their mother plan to get it and they want to play with their friends.

That said I'm glad to see there's at least some people who see the trend and know what's actually a quality shooter.


----------



## Naked (Sep 2, 2011)

That spec-ops thing would've looked cool if it was 4 player multiplayer online.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 2, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Its started.
> 
> PLZ Announce a multiplayer demo or beta.


lol They won't.


----------



## dream (Sep 2, 2011)

Naked said:


> That spec-ops thing would've looked cool if it was 4 player multiplayer online.



It should have been a 16+ multiplayer mode.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 2, 2011)

CoD XP event started.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 2, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> It should have been a 16+ multiplayer mode.


lol, that would be a mess.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 2, 2011)

wow Elite is actually awesome.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 2, 2011)

did i see a mini-chopper


----------



## IsaacClarke (Sep 2, 2011)

Just saw the trailer.  Looks pretty good.  That remote controlled helicopter was amusing.  Too bad I don't see an HD option, but with that many viewers, I suppose it would be too much on the server.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 2, 2011)

Like how Killstreaks are categorized now.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 2, 2011)

That looked freaking awesome. Can't wait. Hate them mini choppers lol. That other mp trailer on kotaku was shit. I hate the 3rd person look in the trailer.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 2, 2011)

Can't wait to use that sentry drone thing. Reminds me of Homefront's, which I loved.


----------



## IsaacClarke (Sep 2, 2011)

Saw next trailer.  Lol, did I hear that right?  Attack dogs with explosives?  Now why didn't I think of that before.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 2, 2011)

That's old survival mode trailer


----------



## dream (Sep 2, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> lol, that would be a mess.



It works rather well on a 44 player server in Modern Warfare 1.  :33


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 2, 2011)

And now they're showing the Moon trailer


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 2, 2011)

The Mp trailer will probably come around again, so you might want to keep watching if you didn't see them.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Sep 2, 2011)

Can anyone give me quick recap on MP changes since I am at work


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 2, 2011)

More coming.

Some MW3 Xbox accessories being showed of, they will probably show more ones everyone has entered the event.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 2, 2011)

The new way to get Killstreaks is awesome too.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 2, 2011)

And yet they forgot to mention if killstreaks stack up.


----------



## IsaacClarke (Sep 2, 2011)

The console makes noise when the disc comes in and comes out?  Haha, o collectibles.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 2, 2011)

so its a killstreak or pointstreak?


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 2, 2011)

Khris said:


> so its a killstreak or pointstreak?



You still kill for your streaks.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 2, 2011)

Random gameplay


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 2, 2011)

burger town


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 2, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> You still kill for your streaks.



but they're not interrupted?  

i wish doing objective gives you points for the streak awards..


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 2, 2011)

Kill streaks only stack up if you use the support package.


read more about it here.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 2, 2011)

> *Modern Warfare 3's New Strike Packages and Pointstreaks*
> 
> Before I get into the meat of what Strike Packages mean for Modern Warfare 3, say goodbye to the killstreak. And say hello to pointstreaks, all 28 of them. No longer will player kills be the only way to build up streaks. Sure, kills still count, but in MW3, completing objectives in gametypes like Capture the Flag and Seek and Destroy will reward players with points they can cash in to call in recon drones, attack helicopters, sentries and other power-ups. Kill assists count toward pointstreak numbers too, letting supporting players, not just the dominant virtual marksman have all the fun.





> *If you like "big body counts, the Assault package is for you.* With Assault, you can call in UAVs and care package drops, naturally, but this is also where the big guns live: assault helicopters, AC130, Predator missiles, mortar strikes, Juggernaut suits. Assault brings the pain. Your streak count will reset every time you die, if you go for the Assault Strike Package.





> *Support is about "helping the team win," not just stacking your body count.* Sounds nice, doesn't it? For the less aggressive team player, Support deals in 'streaks that lean more defensive. This includes the option to drop a remote gun turret, call in a hacked airdrop, deploy ballistic vests to your team, drop an EMP or, ultimately, call in an Osprey gunship that also delivers five airdrop packages (one of them hacked). With Support, your streak count will not reset upon death.





> *Finally, Specialist is all about perks.* Become a super soldier with Specialist, which lets players stack on additional perks. You'll get up to six perks?including Sleight of Hand, Hardline, Recon, et al?as the 'streaks pile up. After your eighth kill, however, you get every perk available to you. You become a monster.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 2, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Kill streaks only stack up if you use the support package.
> 
> 
> read more about it here.



i see. though i do see people only choosing assault 

but i like this kinda system


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 2, 2011)

> There will also be new Private Match game types added to MW3, each of which has been "significantly enhanced to allow players to create new, customizable game modes" that they can share with friends. "Through [Call of Duty Elite], subscribers can vote on favorite new modes and those modes could make their way into public playlists," Activision says. Here are those new Private Match modes.
> 
> 
> Infection ? The infected kills enemies to recruit them for the infected team.
> ...




Oh the fun that will be had.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 2, 2011)

Specialist unlocks......



Team NF may have some fun in private matches again.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Sep 2, 2011)

Hoepfully MW3 will let us party up unlike Black ops so we can get Team NF back up and running


----------



## Gecka (Sep 2, 2011)

MW3 is just going to be a clusterfuck


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh so much fun will be had. Can't wait to play this.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Sep 2, 2011)

*BF3 UMADDDDDDDDDDD....................*


----------



## Gecka (Sep 2, 2011)

The support killstreak system was made for me


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Sep 2, 2011)

I am really liking the specialist killstreak system


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Sep 2, 2011)

Gecka said:


> The support killstreak system was made for me



*Like your good...............*


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 2, 2011)

BF3 beta better be amazing or else I'm passing it up. This new pointstreak system is making me think twice about buying any other shooter in the fall.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 2, 2011)

What do you guys think about the dog tag system in TDM? I already see people camping at tags. This is like the new final stand. Your kill doesn't matter unless you actually go to the person you killed and take this tag. I don't know if it's worse than final stand or not. Good luck to all you snipers in TDM lol.


----------



## IsaacClarke (Sep 2, 2011)

I have mixed feelings.  I certainly don't want to go retrieve a tag from someone I shot where they were out in the open or close to other people, but I've yet to play it to see how it will turn out, so I won't say for sure yet.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 2, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> What do you guys think about the dog tag system in TDM? I already see people camping at tags. This is like the new final stand. Your kill doesn't matter unless you actually go to the person you killed and take this tag. I don't know if it's worse than final stand or not. Good luck to all you snipers in TDM lol.



Assuming I still get assists, won't really matter to me. I can just use assists to get my point streaks. 

Then again I hardly ever play TDM. Domination all day, every day.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Sep 2, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> What do you guys think about the dog tag system in TDM? I already see people camping at tags. This is like the new final stand. Your kill doesn't matter unless you actually go to the person you killed and take this tag. I don't know if it's worse than final stand or not. Good luck to all you snipers in TDM lol.



*There still reg TDM................

The dog tag shit is another game-type......................* 


*Vids ....................*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JCH6S8_WB0[/YOUTUBE] 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLpzNPm1T5w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 2, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> What do you guys think about the dog tag system in TDM? I already see people camping at tags. This is like the new final stand. Your kill doesn't matter unless you actually go to the person you killed and take this tag. I don't know if it's worse than final stand or not. Good luck to all you snipers in TDM lol.



Yeah I can see a lot of tag camping resulting from this. Though at least I have my wifey (Javelin) and my Riot Shield to even the score. 

--

Spec-Ops would of been amazing if the shit was 4-player.

--

Judging by that first video, the games spawning system looks like ass.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 2, 2011)

Dog tag system is a terrible idea

Crysis 2 is a good example, I never got my killstreaks that I deserved because some asshole would just camp his teammates dead body


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Sep 2, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah I can see a lot of tag camping resulting from this. Though at least I have my wifey (Javelin) and my Riot Shield to even the score.
> 
> --
> 
> ...



*It not done yet the game still in works..............* 

*More vids.........*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bm-Kb9LCED0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRFBxD0KswI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJgTrI2UGuQ[/YOUTUBE]

*Want more ask me...............*


----------



## Naked (Sep 2, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Spec-Ops would of been amazing if the shit was 4-player.



We could've owned that shit up.

I probably would've bought the game just for that.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 2, 2011)

Some kind of tournament going on now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 2, 2011)

So this is the dumbest tournament ever. They're having it on Black Ops, correct me if I'm wrong but isn't this supposed to be a MW3 event.

I guess Multiplayer wasn't ready.  :rofl


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 2, 2011)

Some video footage of the top machinima directors + thoughts.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19UtjsZMAmw&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16enYfWRq7c&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbNr-8YaEN0&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Sep 2, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> So this is the dumbest tournament ever. They're having it on Black Ops, correct me if I'm wrong but isn't this supposed to be a MW3 event.
> 
> I guess Multiplayer wasn't ready.  :rofl



*BF fan it a beta not the full multiplayer dame......................*


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2011)

Ahh man I can't wait until this comes out


----------



## Gecka (Sep 2, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *BF fan it a beta not the full multiplayer dame......................*



lol retard fanboy, vio is 10 times the call of duty player than you are

he has a point also, it should be a MW3 tournament. Everyone and their dog is tired of black ops


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 2, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *BF fan it a beta not the full multiplayer dame......................*



First *no*, second you're telling me the beta's don't have multiplayer? That's going to be one polished game come November then. 

You let the public play it out as much as possible before the game is released, that's how you get a good idea of what works and what doesn't and also what exploits exist in the game. One location test is far from enough, and if they couldn't have a simple basic tournament on MW3 right now then I'm not even sure what to say.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 2, 2011)

It's also kind of embarrassing that they gotta play with default classes. But w/e.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Sep 2, 2011)

Gecka said:


> lol retard fanboy, vio is 10 times the call of duty player than you are
> 
> he has a point also, it should be a MW3 tournament. Everyone and their dog is tired of black ops



*Fan-boy me no if you must know my first modern shooter was a Bf game... ......

Also it not done yet when the game goes gold then talk shit about it................. 

For real tho this look like mw2 alot but I liked mw2 soooo whatever............... 

But Bf3 beta will have to be great for me to get it..............

*


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 2, 2011)

No one is denying the game will sell well, what *gamers* are concerned about is the overall *quality*.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Sep 2, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> The more i'm trying to understand what you were trying to say, the more confused i'm getting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*More commonly known as Gone Gold or Going Gold, this term is used to describe a software program that has finished its development stage and is now in the process of being manufactured to be released to the general public.*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 2, 2011)

i still hate the fact that it has MW2 gameplay.. i mean nothing really changed from what i see.. 

changing the system will give a new feel for the first couple of months, but it will still feel that we have been playing the same game for 3+ years.. 

hopefully BF3 beta impresses..


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Sep 2, 2011)

Khris said:


> i still hate the fact that it has MW2 gameplay.. i mean nothing really changed from what i see..
> 
> changing the system will give a new feel for the first couple of months, but it will still feel that we have been playing the same game for 3+ years..
> 
> hopefully BF3 beta impresses..



*Same thing I said..................*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 2, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *Same thing I said..................*



i tend to skip your posts, cuz they give me head tantrums 

no offense


----------



## dream (Sep 2, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> No one is denying the game will sell well, what *gamers* are concerned about is the overall *quality*.



I suspect that it'll have the same quality as MW2, possibly even better on the PC version.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 2, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I suspect that it'll have the same quality as MW2, possibly even better on the PC version.



See for me that's just not right. If their going to milk out a new installment every year it has to make some legit strides in progress and innovation.


----------



## dream (Sep 2, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> See for me that's just not right. If their going to milk out a new installment every year it has to make some legit strides in progress and innovation.



I agree absolutely but Activision is a horrible publisher and doesn't really care about improving the game, they just want money.  Thankfully Valve isn't like Activision so I don't mind too much.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Sep 2, 2011)

*When that beta coming out for BF3 I need something to hold me over till Gears 3...........*


----------



## dream (Sep 2, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *When that beta coming out for BF3 I need something to hold me over till Gears 3...........*



They still have to announce it but it should be in a few weeks.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm not sure what to think of all this information I am reading. 

All I know is private matches is where it's at.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 3, 2011)

You're an old man and a fool.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 3, 2011)

The Fuck your Killstreaks dont restart after you die 

You can have all perks at once if you get a killstreak of 8 or something


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2011)

Killstreaks don't restart for the support spec, the other two do. Only the specialist spec gets all perks at 8 kills, but they start out with no perks.

Inform yourself before you run your mouth (or fingers)


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 3, 2011)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> The Fuck your Killstreaks dont restart after you die



The support package does not reset, it's based on helping the team and and it does not reset when you die. If it's the assault or specialist package it will.  




> You can have all perks at once if you get a killstreak of 8 or something



If you use the specialist package you earn all your perks.

You get you first perk at 2 kills, your second at 4, and your third at 6.

if you are at 8,* all * perks are in use.

Dieing resets it and you have to earn it all over again.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 3, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> The support package does not reset, it's based on helping the team and and it does not reset when you die. If it's the assault or specialist package it will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O ok I skipped into the key Note video and landed there and i was like WTF so yeah its not so bad then


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 3, 2011)

While watching people run away from you in a juggersuit would be fun I like the support and specialist setup better. Support seems like it'll be abused by noobs though.


----------



## Naked (Sep 3, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> I'm not sure what to think of all this information I am reading.
> 
> All I know is private matches is where it's at.


I guess I'll hop on once in a while for the private matches if anything.


----------



## Newton (Sep 3, 2011)

_sureee_ matt


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 3, 2011)

I am getting this game mostly for the spec ops. the multiplayer looks fun, and will be fun, but it isn't something I haven't seen before in the previous games.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2011)

FPS is a stagnant genre in general, really. But MW series has always been solid as far as gameplay is concerned (balancing and such are a different issue...), and most of all: fun. If you give me a slice of delicious strawberry cheesecake, and then ask if I want some more, I'll say yes.

I'll take a third slice, too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 3, 2011)

am with *Hangat?r*, the game maxed out the fun value.. just glad we're getting different mechanics this time..


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Sep 3, 2011)

_*I hope they show the tourney at xp...................*_


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 3, 2011)

I just plan to exploit the fuck out of Specialist, getting 8 kills is easy mode with or without perks.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 3, 2011)

I love how "simplifying killstreaks back to COD4 styles" turned into that clusterfuck.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 3, 2011)

it does seem superfluous


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 3, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I just plan to exploit the fuck out of Specialist, getting 8 kills is easy mode with or without perks.



this is without Hardline 

you know, if you set it as the first perk


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 3, 2011)

Is that bouncing Betty dick avoidable by prone?


----------



## Gecka (Sep 3, 2011)

I love how they said they were going back to gun on gun, thinking that just reducing the explosives will be all they need to do. But they didn't stop to think to reduce the killstreak system, and instead made it more about killstreaks than anything else

good luck getting your gun on gun kills after the 5 minute mark in domination


----------



## Yakuza (Sep 3, 2011)

Graphics looks the same as MW2... Gonna get it along with BF3 anyway.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 3, 2011)

Gecka said:


> I love how they said they were going back to gun on gun, thinking that just reducing the explosives will be all they need to do. But they didn't stop to think to reduce the killstreak system, and instead made it more about killstreaks than anything else
> 
> good luck getting your gun on gun kills after the 5 minute mark in domination



Killstreaks = Fun

Just Saying.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 3, 2011)

Support poinstreak stack.FYI.


----------



## Taki (Sep 3, 2011)

Wait, so for the Specialist package, do you start out with perks, and earn more? Or start with no perks, then earn them?


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 3, 2011)

Love Specialist, going to be so damn easy and exploitable.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 3, 2011)

Taki said:


> Wait, so for the Specialist package, do you start out with perks, and earn more? Or start with no perks, then earn them?



You start with three and get all of them by the time you reach eight


----------



## Taki (Sep 3, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> You start with three and get all of them by the time you reach eight



Thats what I was hoping lol. Thank you.

Seeing the vids from CoD XP, I see that the  is the new OP weapon everyone will stick to.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Sep 3, 2011)

*Might play pubs for like 3 weeks then it only GB for the rest of the time I'm on mw3..........*


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 3, 2011)

million dollar tournament on the stream right now.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 4, 2011)

lol at everyone yelling "gay fish" during the Kanye West performance.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krPv4v_Qfsw&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

Wow MW3
your gameplay is sooo manly


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 4, 2011)

Removed for hate speech wtf.


----------



## dream (Sep 4, 2011)

Youtube is horrendous these days.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 4, 2011)

Any news about the Vector?


----------



## Skill Hunter (Sep 5, 2011)

So how many maps are they gonna chage us for this time to go with the basic 7?


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 5, 2011)

16 maps at launch, and monthly map updates.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> Any news about the Vector?



Not that I've seen so far. I hope it makes a return in MW3 because I loved that gun.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 5, 2011)

vector was so sexy in design


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 5, 2011)

There is no Vector.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Not that I've seen so far. I hope it makes a return in MW3 because I loved that gun.



you loved vector? I was never able to get use to the gun. I guess I should stop using it like it is the ump


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 5, 2011)

UMP was cookie cutter OP trash
Use a real gun


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> UMP was cookie cutter OP trash
> Use a real gun



Like the ACR, I loved that gun.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 5, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> UMP was cookie cutter OP trash
> Use a real gun


Like the F2000.


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Like the F2000.



Worst weapon I've ever used in MW2.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 5, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> There is no Vector.



It was supposedly seen in singleplayer


----------



## Soul (Sep 5, 2011)

Wasn't the Vector confirmed?

As long as I have the Model, I don't really mind.
That shotgun looks fucking awesome.



Eternal Goob said:


> Worst weapon I've ever used in MW2.



This.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 5, 2011)

Vector wasn't in the CoD XP build of MW3. AA12 is campaign-only.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 5, 2011)

Damn that LegendofKarl


----------



## Naked (Sep 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpPFGbAb2hc&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

If what he says is true, then I pity the fool that buys this game.


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2011)

Going to use Assassin all the time.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 5, 2011)

@Naked, Depends on how many kills you need for advanced UAV. Black Ops sucks with Blackbird. I mean how easy is it to get 7 (8) kills. Especially if you're playing demo/domi/TDM(10000). When I play Demo with friends it's blackbird 24/7. There's no way to counter that shit. Blackbird should've been a 10 killstreak at least imo.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 5, 2011)

I agree with his Death streaks rant to a point.


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> I agree with his Death streaks rant to a point.



What don't you agree with?


----------



## Gecka (Sep 5, 2011)

Naked said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpPFGbAb2hc&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> If what he says is true, then I pity the fool that buys this game.



Immunity to CUAV? That's fucking stupid. Assassin definitely needs to be fixed. Or put into a different perk tier.


----------



## Naked (Sep 5, 2011)

So tell me, what counters Assassin if there's no Blackbird?


----------



## Gecka (Sep 5, 2011)

explosives and bullets

sarcasm aside, it seems like infinity ward didn't learn from treyarch's mistake


----------



## Gecka (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm just not gonna run UAV anymore, it continually let's me down


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2011)

Naked said:


> So tell me, what counters Assassin if there's no Blackbird?



Knowing a  map like the back of your hand and knowing the likely camping locations.  It works like a charm.


----------



## Naked (Sep 5, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Knowing a  map like the back of your hand and knowing the likely camping locations.  It works like a charm.



Lol, there are campers around every corner.

I liked it better when CoD was a fast-paced game.

=========

I like how they thought Ghost was underpowered in BO so they gave it several buffs and renamed it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 5, 2011)

*Sigh*

Guess it's back to throwing stun grenades into every camping spot and bashing them to death with a riot shield.


----------



## dream (Sep 6, 2011)

Haven't played Black Ops at all, has it really gotten that bad in regards to camping?


----------



## Naked (Sep 6, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Haven't played Black Ops at all, has it really gotten that bad in regards to camping?



Yes, especially because there was no reason not to use Ghost since there was no perk in its tier better/equal to it.

Also, because of the large influx of shit players joining the franchise, they need an easy way to get kills.

I would've rather played MW2 than BO.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 6, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> What don't you agree with?



I don't think death streaks are the biggest issues with the game. Eliminating them will have a difference but the main problem is the over-powered perks.

All the death streaks do is to help someone get a kill that has been doing bad for a long time during the match. That doesn't mean that person will change the outcome of the match if he already sucks.


----------



## dream (Sep 6, 2011)

Luckily for me the PC version should have a lower ratio of shitty players.


----------



## Naked (Sep 6, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Luckily for me the PC version should have a lower ratio of shitty players.


And PC has dedicated servers.


----------



## dream (Sep 6, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> All the death streaks do is to help someone get a kill that has been doing bad for a long time during the match. That doesn't mean that person will change the outcome of the match if he already sucks.



I think that some people might be annoyed because they know that they'll likely be killed by a shitty gamer with a death streak not because they believe that such a thing will change the outcome.  If the player makes a mistake then he made a mistake, if he was killed by a better player than fine, if he was killed by a camper then fuck the camper, but if he was killed by someone who gained a death streak by dying over and over again it doesn't feel right.  The game shouldn't give you a way to get a kill if you're bad, you should keep on playing again and again until you've improved enough to earn a kill.   



Naked said:


> And PC has dedicated servers.



MW2 would have been much better if it had dedicated servers.  

Also, I really hope that the PC version doesn't have shitty support like Black Ops did.  People had problems for months and the patches fucked up things even more for some people.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 6, 2011)

But that all comes down to personal goals. I know a majority of people only care about their K/D ratio and gaining a desired killstreak, but the goal of the game is to win. Whether is TDM or Domination, your trying to be on the winning team. 

Just because you got killed by someone who is worse than you one time, doesn't make that a game breaking problem, its just an annoyance people don't want to deal with. I would rather them deal with game breaking issues like overpowered weapons or perks then taking out death streaks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2011)

agree with Brandon, as a matter of fact, winning team players should get more rewarded than just extra XP.. Support Killstreak system is a good way to go IMO.. you're being rewarded by being a team player with no killstreak reset,etc...


----------



## dream (Sep 6, 2011)

> Just because you got killed by someone who is worse than you one time



But it probably won't just be one time, it'll happen again and again especially with the influx of newer players that is likely to occur.  I can live with overpowered weapons, in COD the first person who spots the other is likely the one who'll survive an encounter.  Weapon choice isn't really so important.  The UMP was an overpowered weapon in MW2 but I managed to kill UMP users again and again with other weapons.  As for perks I can't say how dangerous they really will be but none of the perks in MW1/MW2 ever really bothered me.

Death Streaks is also something that I could live with but I really dislike the philosophy of giving a pity kill to bad players.  I can see why they might want to have death streaks but it really manages to do nothing but annoy the player that is killed by it.  New gamers won't magically become better at MW3 just because they achieved a death streak nor will there be much of a confidence boost and there might even be a bigger drop if they keep dying again and again and have to resort to another death streak to get a kill.  

Overpowered weapons and perks are merely balancing issues, issues that can hamper a person's enjoyment, and should be fixed.  Death Streaks on the other hand are an utter waste of space on the disk.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 6, 2011)

Call of Duty was already brainless and easy to pick up, the addition of death streaks and kill streaks was a idiotic thing from a gamers point of view. Yes it helps bring in more players because the system is scrub-friendly, but it reduces the overall quality of players. Sadly from a business point of view it's the right move. 

If Assassin hides you from an "advanced UAV" then it's truly going to be a camp-fest once again.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Sep 6, 2011)

^Oh look its a KDR ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). How does KDR mean anything. For example my first account has a KDR of 0.87 and my new account has a KDR of 3.77 and I play on both and use the same classes but im the same player. Yeah I guess KDR is a clear indication of someones skill ROFL!!! 

Fuckin twelve year olds I tell ya.


----------



## dream (Sep 6, 2011)

KDR is just a fun thing to improve on, nothing more.  Personally I liked improving my accuracy more, I think I manged to get 24% in MW2.  Most of that time I was using an ACR.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> *This is what gamers have become these days?* Do us a big favor and.....



Sadly Yes


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow, a mini copter that marks enemy's! 
What a completely original and not stolen idea!!  


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsYPgD0JWP4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 6, 2011)

counter uav > blackbird


----------



## Naked (Sep 6, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> counter uav > blackbird



Assassin > all


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm all for having new stuff, but I just hope it doesn't turn out like a shitfest MW2 was.

And at this point, I could care less if it copies stuff from another game that probably copied _its_ stuff from another w/e. I just want a fun and balanced game.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 6, 2011)

MW2 > BlOps


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 6, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> This is what gamers have become these days? Do us a big favor and.....



nope, its what casual fps ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) have become


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 6, 2011)

So slightly improved mw2 is coming out on nov 8?

I'm assuming MW3 will be schedule sometimes in late 2012/early 2013... gotta mark my calendar.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 6, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Wow, a mini copter that marks enemy's!
> What a completely original and not stolen idea!!
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsYPgD0JWP4[/YOUTUBE]



Oh and is it just me or is my glorious L86 LSW back in action? 
I have to go Juggernaut on they're asses at least ones with that.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruB4X9hhXtU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iGoku (Sep 6, 2011)

loooooool

robert bowling says no more second chance but then he goes and puts last stand back in the game? wtf fail


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 6, 2011)

Haha, fail.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 6, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> counter uav > blackbird



Some people think that they should put on ghost as soon as blackbird goes up. I put on hardline, get a quick 3 kills, and throw up the CUAV and listen for the rage.


----------



## dream (Sep 6, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> So slightly improved mw2 is coming out on nov 8?
> 
> I'm assuming MW3 will be schedule sometimes in late 2012/early 2013... gotta mark my calendar.



You'll have to wait even longer for a true sequel.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 6, 2011)

I've never played a CoD game online

Anyway
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tF9ElPzh3g&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yy6FqIn4rl8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 6, 2011)

All the guns I've heard so far sound like variants of MW2's MP M4.


----------



## Naked (Sep 6, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> So slightly improved mw2 is coming out on nov 8?



Actually, it's a worse version of MW2 with more bells and whistles to make it more attractive to the idiots that are still in love with the franchise.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 6, 2011)

Naked said:


> Actually, it's a worse version of MW2 with more bells and whistles to make it more attractive to the idiots that are still in love with the franchise.



Technically I will be a new-comer. Ive played the campaigns but never online 
So I got no reason to hate this franchise. Lol.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 6, 2011)

Well half of IW left to create their own studio a few years ago. i'd say that the new IW would not be ill advised to play it safe with their formula.

Back then, it was always Treyarch playing catch up with IW. Maybe this will leave Treyarch to become the innovator of the series


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2011)

i wonder how many of those "this game is MW2.5" guys will buy this?


----------



## dream (Sep 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> i wonder how many of those "this game is MW2.5" guys will buy this?



Probably the same percentage of all those people that brought MW2 and were in the Steam Boycott of MW2 Group.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Probably the same percentage of all those people that brought MW2 and were in the Steam Boycott of MW2 Group.



That's about it 

I am actually unexpectedly content, I thought this is gonna be MW2.5 with other weapons and a new story.. but it turned out to be MW2.5 + loads of shit and polishes..  

so can't complain


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm not content, but because of friends I'll end up getting this game even though I don't want to.

Either way once UMvC3 releases MW3 will be tossed on the backburner.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm not content, but because of friends I'll end up getting this game even though I don't want to.
> *
> Either way once UMvC3 releases MW3 will be tossed on the backburner.*



pretty much


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 6, 2011)

BF3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> BF3



so far i am going with the notion of "Better the devil you know than the devil you don't know"... so just keeping tabs on BF3, and waiting for the BETA..


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 6, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm not content, but because of friends I'll end up getting this game even though I don't want to.
> 
> Either way once UMvC3 releases MW3 will be tossed on the backburner.



I'm with you on that.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 6, 2011)

Omni, say what?! How the hell can you be glad about UMvC3? Fuck that game. Hey there we're throwing in new characters and backgrounds so you can pay another 60 bucks, without you guys realizing we could've released this all on DLC. Haha we suck cause we're CAPCOM. 

I rather pay for shitty Black Ops mappacks than ever buy another CAPCOM game again. 

That said. Some of the shit in MW3 are just freaking ridiculous. No doubt about it. 

I'm with Khris on BF3.




Gecka said:


> Some people think that they should put on ghost as soon as blackbird goes up. I put on hardline, get a quick 3 kills, and throw up the CUAV and listen for the rage.


Good luck doing this when you're playing against a team. It's either you die or you quit. Or be smart and get those 3 kills before the enemy gets their BB and stack up some CUAV's


----------



## dream (Sep 6, 2011)

Forget MW3 and BF3 because Counter-Strike: Global Offensive will be out soon enough.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah, CS should be good. And if it's really possible for PS3 players to connect with PC players, that's going to make the game even more fun.


----------



## dream (Sep 6, 2011)

> And if it's really possible for PS3 players to connect with PC players, that's going to make the game even more fun.



It'll certainly be fun for PC gamers, not sure about PS3 gamers.


----------



## Takahashi (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm looking forward to Spec Ops and Survival mode more than anything.  The MP may have a lot of gimmicks, but that's part of what makes it so fun.  Hopefully the SP will be good this time around, MW2 was nothing compared to CoD4


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah, PC gamers will destroy the PS3 kiddies.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 6, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Omni, say what?! How the hell can you be glad about UMvC3? Fuck that game. Hey there we're throwing in new characters and backgrounds so you can pay another 60 bucks, without you guys realizing we could've released this all on DLC. Haha we suck cause we're CAPCOM.



Oh Muso my friend, Capcom has been revamping their games this way since SFII. Activision is ripping you off far worse than Capcom is, trust me.

Did you really play MvC3 much, I never saw you on it?


PS. It's 40 bucks, not 60.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 7, 2011)

People need to do the math when it comes to DLC characters for fighting games and re-releases. We save money buying the new version then buying individual DLC characters. 

I'm still hyped for Spec Ops.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 7, 2011)

If it's half as laggy as MW2 then IW needs to go kill themselves.


----------



## dream (Sep 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> If it's half as laggy as MW2 then IW needs to go kill themselves.



Hopefully they improved the network but it doesn't really matter much to me, dedicated servers.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> If it's half as laggy as MW2 then IW needs to go kill themselves.



Word.


----------



## Naked (Sep 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> If it's half as laggy as MW2 then IW needs to go kill themselves.


MW2 wasn't half as laggy is BO on the PS3.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 7, 2011)

Naked said:


> MW2 wasn't half as laggy is BO on the PS3.



We are talking about Spec-Ops you fraud. Brandon and Fire are both witnesses of how laggy that shit is.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh Muso my friend, Capcom has been revamping their games this way since SFII. Activision is ripping you off far worse than Capcom is, trust me.
> 
> Did you really play MvC3 much, I never saw you on it?
> 
> ...


Yeah, but I remember there being more time in between games back in the day. Plus there was more content. I mean I remember being glad when SFA2 was announced back in the day. Now they're just adding 6 characters every year and they have the nerv calling it a new game. And it's in fucking 3D which means it's freaking easy to make, especially once they have their shit down. 

Oh I played MvC3 a lot the first 2 or 3 weeks. I did every trail or challenge (don't remember what they were called) and then proceeded on to following Desk combo's for a week. Game became boring really fast though imo. I'd even rather play ShitFighterIV

40 bucks is still 20 bucks too much in my book. 

As for MW, at least it's a whole new game. Now if they just brought back the same weapons, missions, modes, perks, streaks, maps and added 6 new maps I would've been: Fuck them as well. I'm not saying that the new stuff is all that innovative, but it's still better than the shit GAYCOM has been doing with their games. 

Also I really hope they use the same network as they did in MW2 for normal MP. I hardly ever lagged while playing that game. BO is a freaking nightmare.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 7, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, but I remember there being more time in between games back in the day. Plus there was more content. I mean I remember being glad when SFA2 was announced back in the day. Now they're just adding 6 characters every year and they have the nerv calling it a new game. And it's in fucking 3D which means it's freaking easy to make, especially once they have their shit down.
> 
> Oh I played MvC3 a lot the first 2 or 3 weeks. I did every trail or challenge (don't remember what they were called) and then proceeded on to following Desk combo's for a week. Game became boring really fast though imo. I'd even rather play ShitFighterIV
> 
> ...



Why don't you play with us again like old times? 

Me Omni and Spike are on.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh I would like nothing more lol. I'm too busy with work and sports nowadays. I haven't touched my ps3 for almost a month. Besides I'm sick and tired of BO. I'm waiting for BF3 beta to come out, so I can fire up the engines again. Maybe I'll get on tomorrow. It's too late now anyway.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 7, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, but I remember there being more time in between games back in the day. Plus there was more content. I mean I remember being glad when SFA2 was announced back in the day. Now they're just adding 6 characters every year and they have the nerv calling it a new game. And it's in fucking 3D which means it's freaking easy to make, especially once they have their shit down.
> 
> Oh I played MvC3 a lot the first 2 or 3 weeks. I did every trail or challenge (don't remember what they were called) and then proceeded on to following Desk combo's for a week. Game became boring really fast though imo. I'd even rather play ShitFighterIV
> 
> ...



Well you have to realize things are different, back then Capcom's main focus was Street Fighter, so they could take more time between installments. The way it is now it was either release UMVC3 around November or wait till after SxT releases, majority of players especially competitive would want UMvC3 sooner rather than later for the changes it brings. 

If Capcom did it as DLC it would of been as overpriced as the map packs are for CoD.

MW3 is basically just MW2.5.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 7, 2011)

People keep saying that like it's the exact same game.. I don't get it. Sure it looks the same (because it's pretty much the same engine) and it has the same type of gameplay (hit-detection, movement etc), but aside from that it's all new (Maps, guns, perks (somewhat) etc). Sure it's not BF3 new, but it's not as bad as releasing a game with 10 new characters and calling it new. 

Anyway, I'm not trying to talk you out of buying anything. You should definitely get UMvC3 if that's what you want. I'm just saying I regret buying MvC3. If I knew a new MvC game would be out not a year later after the first one I would've waited.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 7, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> People keep saying that like it's the exact same game.. I don't get it. Sure it looks the same (because it's pretty much the same engine) and it has the same type of gameplay (hit-detection, movement etc), but aside from that it's all new (Maps, guns, perks (somewhat) etc). Sure it's not BF3 new, but it's not as bad as releasing a game with 10 new characters and calling it new.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not trying to talk you out of buying anything. You should definitely get UMvC3 if that's what you want. I'm just saying I regret buying MvC3. If I knew a new MvC game would be out not a year later after the first one I would've waited.



If you're casual about it then it's a slightly different story. You most play FPS's so I can see why UMvC3 may be a waste of time from your point of view.

As for MW3, from what I've seen sure there are some new guns and maps, but the game will still have a lot of the same problems. The developers seem to not learn from their mistakes at all, yes some things from MW2 that made it retarded are gone but in MW3 there's already a few things that look like they'll be very easy to exploit.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah, it's true that I mostly play FPS now. But that's because there's not anything good out there that I like. KoFXIII looks like the first good fighter in a long time. Don't make me start on RPG's. This gen RPG's plain and simple just suck. And the few that are actually great are on the Wii (Xenoblade, Last Story looks good as well).
I actually played fighters mostly up until I got my ps3. I have a neogeoCDZ and a PS2 and played fighting games 24/7 on both systems (yes on the ps2 as well even though the pad sucks).
I guess I'm one of many people that aren't that impressed with this gen titles.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm fine with the current generation of fighting games, it does disappoint me how they are trying to be more casual friendly but I understand why and I do see that these games do have depth....granted I do love the older games more. I play fighting games competitively so I tend to gravitate towards them, but I still play everything else a fair amount. RPG's agreed these days have been shit.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 7, 2011)

i'll preorder when some good incentives come out, otherwise i'll just wait till whenver to get it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm fine with the current generation of fighting games, it does disappoint me how they are trying to be more casual friendly but I understand why and I do see that these games do have depth....granted I do love the older games more. I play fighting games competitively so I tend to gravitate towards them, but I still play everything else a fair amount. RPG's agreed these days have been shit.


Oh cool didn't know that. Have you won any competitions or ranked top 3 or something? I always wanted to enter competitions when I was a hardcore SNK player. I'm still pretty good when it comes to GAROU MOTW, RealBout2, KoF98. Too bad there's only very few people that play those games (save for KoF) in Europe. I think France is the only place where fighting games are still pretty popular. I used to play a LOT on SDF, but then they fucked up the site. 

Btw I don't think we've actually played against eachother. How's online for MvC3 (I know SF4 online sucks against NA's)? Have you played against Fire online? Cause if my connection sucks like it does with BO when playing with NA's, I won't stand a chance.

Also lol @MW3 hardened edition. Just read about that today and it's useless.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 7, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Oh cool didn't know that. Have you won any competitions or ranked top 3 or something? I always wanted to enter competitions when I was a hardcore SNK player. I'm still pretty good when it comes to GAROU MOTW, RealBout2, KoF98. Too bad there's only very few people that play those games (save for KoF) in Europe. I think France is the only place where fighting games are still pretty popular. I used to play a LOT on SDF, but then they fucked up the site.
> 
> Btw I don't think we've actually played against eachother. How's online for MvC3 (I know SF4 online sucks against NA's)? Have you played against Fire online? Cause if my connection sucks like it does with BO when playing with NA's, I won't stand a chance.
> 
> Also lol @MW3 hardened edition. Just read about that today and it's useless.



Not for the current generation of games, and back when I won tournaments it was very small tournaments held at arcades. I haven't gone to a tournament in a long time as well, but I plan to start getting back to it in UMvC3.

MVC3 netcode is pretty bad, so I'm sure between us it would be a lag-fest, when I face fire it is.

I'm definitely not getting any special editions of damn MW3.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 7, 2011)

Damn. That's too bad. So playing fighting games with you guys is out of the question. I guess I'll just kick Fire's ass instead  Unless Fire is as deadly with fighting games as he is with FPS


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 7, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Damn. That's too bad. So playing fighting games with you guys is out of the question. I guess I'll just kick Fire's ass instead  Unless Fire is as deadly with fighting games as he is with FPS



Omni is the only one i'm free against. 
Unless it's Soul Calibur, then i body him.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 7, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Omni is the only one i'm free against.
> Unless it's Soul Calibur, then i body him.



You don't body no one, son.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> You don't body no one, son.



Maybe not you, but lost of others fall easily to my Talim. 

Besides, with both your mains are gone in SC5 the bodying comes soon enough.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 7, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Maybe not you, but lost of others fall easily to my Talim.
> 
> Besides, with both your mains are gone in SC5 the bodying comes soon enough.



Your Talim which I'm pretty sure is your main is tough as hell I'll admit that.

Bastard, stop rubbing in the fact my mains are gone. The search for a brand new main will be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 7, 2011)

For the first time in a while, I'm having fun while playing Black ops online. Team Deathmatch FTW and Zombies 


Hardened edition is the way to go if you want to buy this game. 


$60 for the game $40 for COD Elite.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 7, 2011)

lol COD Elite.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 7, 2011)

LOL not getting all of the DLC from day 1.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 7, 2011)

Gameshare ftw.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 7, 2011)

Gameshare?


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 7, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> LOL not getting all of the DLC from day 1.


What DLC?.....


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 7, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> What DLC?.....



The monthly planned DLC for MW3, buying Elite also gives you all future DLC at no extra cost.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 7, 2011)

If you play nothing but CoD and have a clan, live stream and a website then sure CoD Elite, otherwise.........LOL. 

PS. Gameshare.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 7, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> The monthly planned DLC for MW3, buying Elite also gives you all future DLC at no extra cost.


Monthly DLC? I bet that's mostly camo's and other small stuff. I don't think that counts for mappacks.

Gameshare ftw


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 7, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Monthly DLC? I bet that's mostly camo's and other small stuff. I don't think that counts for mappacks.
> 
> Gameshare ftw



Counts for map packs.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 7, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Counts for map packs.


Where does it say that and how many map packs. $40 worth of map packs  means at least 3 map packs.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 7, 2011)

Stat tracking = free.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2011)

if i end up not buying BF3, i'll probably get the HE..


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 7, 2011)

Okay _if_ they'll actually release 4 map packs in the year and spec ops missions then it's worth it. But I'm not counting on it. I'm pretty sure we won't see new mappacks for the first half year orso.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 7, 2011)

Not worth the money for those "benefits". 

Odds are that a majority of DLC maps will be from MW2 anyways.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't know. I actually like 5 maps that were in MW2, so I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 7, 2011)

It would be pretty obnoxious to not tell people before release date how many map packs they intend. How else can someone calculate if getting Elite is worth it?

Then again who really buys all the map packs?


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 7, 2011)

I know right. I want at least 4 map packs and some specops stuff or it's regular for me.


----------



## dream (Sep 7, 2011)

> How else can someone calculate if getting Elite is worth it?



By trusting Activision when they say that it'll be worth it.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 7, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> By trusting Activision when they say that it'll be worth it.



Only fools trust them.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 7, 2011)

The fanboys who live and breathe CoD (sad as it is) will get it for sure, Activision banks on it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> The fanboys who live and breathe CoD (sad as it is) will get it for sure, Activision banks on it.



You bet, real sad..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2011)

well, how many map packs did BO get again? 

pretty sure they'll release a handful


----------



## dream (Sep 8, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Only fools trust them.



Exactly, you aren't a fool from what I see.  In any case I have no real incentive to get Elite.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 8, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Exactly, you aren't a fool from what I see.  In any case I have no real incentive to get Elite.



Oh Brandon's a fool alright, he's just not foolish enough to get Elite.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 8, 2011)

Your foolish enough to buy MW3 because of your friends.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2011)

we are all fools for even being in this thread


----------



## Naked (Sep 8, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Your foolish enough to buy MW3 because of your friends.


You aren't getting it, Brandon?


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 8, 2011)

Naked said:


> You aren't getting it, Brandon?



Thank you. Brandon the fool was getting it long before myself or Crix even considered getting this.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 8, 2011)

Typical fraud response.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 8, 2011)

At least I wasn't fooling myself into thinking I wouldn't get it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 8, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> At least I wasn't fooling myself into thinking I wouldn't get it.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8K87H3T1UU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 8, 2011)

Remember when I promised to not buy MW3....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wk-jT9rn-8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 8, 2011)

The only Call of Duty game I have played was COD Classic via game sharing. Am I missing out?


----------



## dream (Sep 8, 2011)

Ultimania:  The games are certainly certain fun especially MW1 and you might enjoy MW3.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 8, 2011)

Buying a $110 game


----------



## dream (Sep 8, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Buying a $110 game



Only if you buy anything besides the regular standalone game.


----------



## Satou (Sep 8, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Buying a $110 game



Still better than going out and actually buying even more expensive toys for a franchise. 



Good thing Call of Duty didn't come out with tons of exclusive replicas of their guns or else money might have been spent.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 8, 2011)

lol, replicas of their guns? i'm pretty sure that would have caused massive chaos :ho


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 8, 2011)

pretty sure those are just airsoft.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 8, 2011)

Looking forward to Survival


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 11, 2011)

The Ass clapper 130 shall be mine.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 15, 2011)

The spas has ridiculous range in MW2, makes shotguns in black-ops look like a piss party. From the video it seems that it has the same OHK range in MW3. Are they primaries or secondaries?


----------



## Naked (Sep 15, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> The spas has ridiculous range in MW2, makes shotguns in black-ops look like a piss party. From the video it seems that it has the same OHK range in MW3. Are they primaries or secondaries?


Primaries.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe8z4ODXeBI&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 22, 2011)

I wonder what will be the *fraud* technology of MW3, the game sounds like it's going to be a cluster-fuck.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 22, 2011)

I like how poison is a fake trap :33


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 22, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> I like how poison is a trap :33



Fixed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2011)

most broken class based on perks so far

Blind Eye
Assassin 
Stalker

though, i still don't know what dead silence is.. maybe ninja renamed?


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 22, 2011)

Your movement speed is faster while you ADS.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2011)

thats stalker bro, i wasn't sure what "Dead Silence" does..


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 22, 2011)

wait, I read your post wrong. Dead Silence is quieter movement.

But Stalker Pro adds a delay to enemy claymores before exploding.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> wait, I read your post wrong. Dead Silence is quieter movement.
> 
> But Stalker Pro adds a delay to enemy claymores before exploding.



I know about Stalker and Stalker Pro, I was asking about Dead Silence 

so Thanx


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 22, 2011)

anytime brah


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 23, 2011)

OK so I got black ops last week. Said,"Fuck you campaign." and went str8t to multiplayer. It was my first time playing a COD game online and I gotta say...
I dont see what ppl hate. Its so fun.

Im obsessed with playing Demolition. Theres just something extremely exciting about wipping out that suitcase, knowing 10,000 ppl are coming for your ass any minute...crunching in the words,"Screw u noobs.", ditching the case and just getting the f-cuk out after its done. Lmao 

And I love getting a super duper reward from a care pakage 
P.S.
If you're gonna be new to online...all I gotta say is...
Dont give two-shits about dying no matter what. You'll thank me later.
Dying in that game is as natural as us humans breathing.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYhk0ygWFjU&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

!


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 24, 2011)

ROFL, love Second Chance. Similar thing happened to me in HC S&D; I got down like 3 times in one round and my teammates kept reviving me. xD


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 24, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> OK so I got black ops last week. Said,"Fuck you campaign." and went str8t to multiplayer. It was my first time playing a COD game online and I gotta say...
> I dont see what ppl hate. Its so fun.
> 
> Im obsessed with playing Demolition. Theres just something extremely exciting about wipping out that suitcase, knowing 10,000 ppl are coming for your ass any minute...crunching in the words,"Screw u noobs.", ditching the case and just getting the f-cuk out after its done. Lmao
> ...



The hate is there because black ops is ass. I played MW1&2 hardcore, and Treyarch has never delivered. Even then, it took me about 2/3 months before I started to dislike BlOps. Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 24, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> ROFL, love Second Chance. Similar thing happened to me in HC S&D; I got down like 3 times in one round and my teammates kept reviving me. xD



I dislike people using second chance 

but I'll forgive you


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 24, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> The hate is there because black ops is ass. I played MW1&2 hardcore, and Treyarch has never delivered. Even then, it took me about 2/3 months before I started to dislike BlOps. Enjoy it while it lasts.



Only thing I hate is the respawn system, second chance, blackbird and those Resident evil dogs.

I hate them but I can tolerate them aswell. So its all good.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 24, 2011)

You've had the game for a week.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 24, 2011)

Might want to give the game more time.


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 24, 2011)

The game is nigh unplayable due to the respawns. They've never been good since CoD4 (my personal record is spawning under an airstrike 4 times in a row at wetworks in CoD4). However at least before Black Ops you usually don't need to worry about enemies spawning in buildings you just cleared. But gravity doesn't apply in Black Ops.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 26, 2011)

So... it pains me to think that this is probably the shooter I will be purchasing. I don't like the team-oriented/tactical gameplay of Bf3, I already get that on Sc2. I'd rather just punk some kids and go rambo, which is what MW3 seems to bring.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

That's a pretty decent trailer.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 7, 2011)

I watched it on gamespot.. and the commercial before the trailor is...


the fucking bf3 trailer


----------



## Naked (Oct 7, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Only thing I hate is the respawn system, second chance, blackbird and those Resident evil dogs.
> 
> I hate them but I can tolerate them aswell. So its all good.



You forgot about dem Ghost campers.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdKgDVruHfo[/YOUTUBE]

PRICE

edit: Crap. someone already posted it, lol. 

Aw well...two is better than one.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## blakstealth (Oct 7, 2011)

Did the audio effects in the beginning remind anyone of BF3? lol


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 7, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Did the audio effects in the beginning remind anyone of BF3? lol





It actually does now that I listened to it again.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 7, 2011)

HOLLY SHIT TWO WAR GAMES
WITH SIMILIAR WEAPONS
AND GUNS
AND EXPLOSIONS
AND THEY MIGHT SOUND THE SAME?

OH FUCK


----------



## Falcon (Oct 7, 2011)

BUT MW3 IS WW3!

That trailer was pretty damn awesome, I thought.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Oct 7, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> HOLLY SHIT TWO WAR GAMES
> WITH SIMILIAR WEAPONS
> AND GUNS
> AND EXPLOSIONS
> ...



The annoying BZZZ BZ BZZZZZZZZT shit sounded a lot like the sound effect BF3 trailers have been using.


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> HOLLY SHIT TWO WAR GAMES
> WITH SIMILIAR WEAPONS
> AND GUNS
> AND EXPLOSIONS
> ...



They'll probably have events in the game that are pretty similar as well.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 10, 2011)

I'll probably upload most of the Team NF matches by tomorrow, and link one of them in here. 

Fire you're such a troll.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 10, 2011)

Just doing my part.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 10, 2011)

We were styling today. 

Looks like we will all be getting MW3.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 10, 2011)

You guys are so cool; I'm jealous. :I


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 10, 2011)

I gotta see that fail quick scope I did. I hit guy from 2 meters behind him. Guy survives, turns around and kills me. MW2 fail. 
How do you record your videos Omni? Can you look the video back following any user you want? Had some fun games today. I hate you Omni for ruining my Nuke!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 10, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> We were styling today.
> 
> Looks like we will all be getting MW3.



No I'll be getting UMvC3, all other games are meaningless. 



Haohmaru said:


> I gotta see that fail quick scope I did. I hit guy from 2 meters behind him. Guy survives, turns around and kills me. MW2 fail.
> How do you record your videos Omni? Can you look the video back following any user you want? Had some fun games today. I hate you Omni for ruining my Nuke!!!



I use a PVR, I sadly can't look through your view unless the game had a theater mode aka like Black Ops. Only in S&D I can see things through your view.

Haha, sorry I didn't know you had a Nuke, for some reason I thought you said final kill cam. I shot that guy on reaction, I wasn't even hunting for anyone.


----------



## Vault (Oct 10, 2011)

I sure miss the old team NF days, used to wreck shit.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 10, 2011)

First Fire takes a kill right in front of me and gives me an evil laugh and then you ruin my dream. It would've been my first normal TDM nuke. Ah well there's always tomorrow. Someday...

You should upload the video where you were running after that guy in Wasteland for some good lolz.

Edit: Yeah, we really should do this more often. Was a lot of fun. That maz guy calling me bad was pretty funny. Especially since I killed the guy like 10 sec. later, cause he was corner camping in his own spawn in Search & Destroy. 

I still suck with Snipers. Quick scoping is so hard from middle range. Close range is doable, but middle and long range is freakinghard.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 10, 2011)

Dunno if you guys know yet, but MW3 is confirmed to have splitscreen MP like Blops.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 10, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> No I'll be getting UMvC3, all other games are meaningless.



When Team NF calls, you come.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 10, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> First Fire takes a kill right in front of me and gives me an evil laugh and then you ruin my dream. It would've been my first normal TDM nuke. Ah well there's always tomorrow. Someday...
> 
> You should upload the video where you were running after that guy in Wasteland for some good lolz.
> 
> ...



I'm definitely gonna upload that one lol. I could of easily killed that guy but I wanted to stalk him around the map, unlucky for me he turned around at the wrong time.

Yeah it was fun and that Maz guy was such trash, Team NF didn't lose at all. 



Brandon Heat said:


> When Team NF calls, you come.



Jill, Chun and Phoenix out prioritizes Team NF.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Dunno if you guys know yet, but MW3 is confirmed to have splitscreen MP like Blops.



thats cool and all, but Sliptscreen MP was horrible to play in BlackOps cuz of lag.. if fixed, it could be quite fun..



Violent-nin said:


> I'm definitely gonna upload that one lol. I could of easily killed that guy but I wanted to stalk him around the map, unlucky for me he turned around at the wrong time.
> 
> Yeah it was fun and that Maz guy was such trash, Team NF didn't lose at all.
> 
> ...



you're a trooper, every phoenix user i know says he's gonna drop her


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 10, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Jill, Chun and *Nemesis *out prioritizes Team NF.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 10, 2011)

Lag from Splitscreen? I've never experienced that.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 10, 2011)

Team "NF" needs to add me on PSN.

If you dont add me I will shed tears.
PSN: Jak_N_Blak


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 10, 2011)

Khris said:


> you're a trooper, every phoenix user i know says he's gonna drop her



My team in MvC3 is Phoenix/Jill/Chun, Phoenix on point and using meter so I'm not saving for Dark Phoenix. They nerfed her pretty damn hard in Ultimate so she has to go to my alternate team and become anchor, she won't work on point anymore with my current team unless I swapped out Jill or Chun for someone safe like Wesker (won't happen).

New team in Ultimate will be Jill/Nemesis/Chun, alternate team I'm not sure on yet but Phoenix will be the anchor for it.



Brandon Heat said:


> Fixed it for you.



Nemesis isn't in MvC3 fool, I'll play MvC3 over any of the current games we play. I still love my Jean, she just can't work on point and I refuse to put her as anchor on my current team, plus I need the meter for Mad Beast.



jaknblak said:


> Team "NF" needs to add me on PSN.
> 
> If you dont add me I will shed tears.
> PSN: Jak_N_Blak



In order to join Team NF you have to take Brandon's place by getting rid of him and making sure the cops can't trace it back to Team NF.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 10, 2011)

Will add you next time I get on.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 10, 2011)

@Jaknblak, do you have MW2? I thought you only had Black Ops (CoD games). We need to do private lobbies and mess around with snipers. At 1 point I actually got pretty decent with snipers in Blops, but then I quit for like a month. Now I suck at it again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> My team in MvC3 is Phoenix/Jill/Chun, Phoenix on point and using meter so I'm not saving for Dark Phoenix. They nerfed her pretty damn hard in Ultimate so she has to go to my alternate team and become anchor, she won't work on point anymore with my current team unless I swapped out Jill or Chun for someone safe like Wesker (won't happen).


thought you were talking about ultimate.. i also use her on anchor whenever she's in my team.. 



> New team in Ultimate will be Jill/Nemesis/Chun, alternate team I'm not sure on yet but Phoenix will be the anchor for it.



Nemesis is sick 
i can't decide yet, i'll to play and feel all characters first.. but so far; Dorm(anchor)/Sent/Vergil(point) is what i want to try first..


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm pumped for this game. It looks like the perfect mixture between CoD4 and MW2. It'll be awesome.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 10, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> @Jaknblak, do you have MW2? I thought you only had Black Ops (CoD games). We need to do private lobbies and mess around with snipers. At 1 point I actually got pretty decent with snipers in Blops, but then I quit for like a month. Now I suck at it again.



Lol. I do only have Ops.
Didnt get MW2 cuz well...I only got my ps3 3 months ago, lol. I havent really stacked up on games yet but I'll probably get MW2 sometime down the weeks just for the hell of it.

BF3 + MW3 = Me not having a social life for 4 weeks str8t.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2011)

Khris said:


> thought you were talking about ultimate.. i also use her on anchor whenever she's in my team..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With the nerfs I can't play her on point anymore, my team already has enough road blocks as it is. 

I'm actually looking forward to seeing Frank West in action, I'm really curious what he'll bring to the table.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> With the nerfs I can't play her on point anymore, my team already has enough road blocks as it is.
> 
> I'm actually looking forward to seeing Frank West in action, I'm really curious what he'll bring to the table.



what buffs/nerfs did chun get? i hear she got a new move..

Frank West needs 40-something moves like Dante.. if thats the case; i am interested as well.. 

damn these two games will destroy me 

at least i'll get my money's worth out of them


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 11, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Lol. I do only have Ops.
> Didnt get MW2 cuz well...I only got my ps3 3 months ago, lol. I havent really stacked up on games yet but I'll probably get MW2 sometime down the weeks just for the hell of it.
> 
> BF3 + MW3 = Me not having a social life for 4 weeks str8t.


Well you might as well wait for MW3, since it's only a month away. I'm getting both games as well. It's going to be tough mixing it with work lol. I'm not gonna get enough sleep


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 11, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> They'll probably have events in the game that are pretty similar as well.



LIKE HEADSHOTS
AND
PEOPLE DYING
IN THE CAMPAIGN OF ALL THINGS TOO D:<


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 11, 2011)

I can't wait to play the MW3 singleplayer campaign, I always enjoy their sp immensely. 

More Soap and Price = yes. 

But Gaz died 
And Ghost


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I can't wait to play the MW3 singleplayer campaign, I always enjoy their sp immensely.
> 
> More Soap and Price = yes.
> 
> ...



screw that  

every time after i finish the campaign and head to MP i already see guys in their third or fourth prestige 

not to mention knowing every camping spot in all maps


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 11, 2011)

Mw2 map pack this late?!


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 11, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I can't wait to play the MW3 singleplayer campaign, I always enjoy their sp immensely.
> 
> More Soap and Price = yes.
> 
> ...


There is speculation of Ghost being alive rofl.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 11, 2011)

Finished uploading the TDM matches for Team NF, will do the Search matches later tonight.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWFQQu19eHY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 11, 2011)

Lol @Fire in that clip. I can't stop kilinnnng haha. I was just checking out that s&d match we played on wasteland. We had a lot of lag in that game. You can clearly tell with me missing like 5 times in a row with the sniper haha. No it wasn't because I'm such a shitty aim. It's because the enemy was teleporting 

You should upload the one where I almost got the nuke but Fire and you messed it up  (TDM), Fire's shenanigans and your fail tailing lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2011)

BTW, does anyone know if we'll be getting theater mode or is that Elite exclusive.. its much easier to upload vidz..


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 11, 2011)

MW3 will have its own Theater Mode.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2011)

thats great.. thanx


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 11, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Finished uploading the TDM matches for Team NF, will do the Search matches later tonight.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWFQQu19eHY[/YOUTUBE]



Lmao @ 1:16

Some shit like,"He's hiding in the bushes, must be a BF3 beta player..."
That was funny.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 12, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> There is speculation of Ghost being alive rofl.



he'd be a burning skeleton

Like the juggernaut


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 12, 2011)

@Musolini

Finished uploading the rest of the matches aka the Search games, the moment where I'm chasing the guy starts @ 5:37.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPItrWDJBaQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 12, 2011)

I thought you crazy jumping tactics were going to work.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 14, 2011)

Spec ops is now gonna have a mission mode along with survival.

This is the official game to play when you have a friend over now.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 14, 2011)

So can we officially say this game isn't MW 2.5 anymore?


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2011)

> Spec ops is now gonna have a mission mode along with survival.



That's pretty interesting.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 14, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's pretty interesting.



Right on


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 14, 2011)

Spec-Ops would be a lot better if the thing was 4-player, but I guess it's nice to hear they're trying to make it better.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 15, 2011)

Im good with two anyway. Im gonna have a friend over day 1 to play spec ops & survival with  meh!

Moving on...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aky2Xls2064[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2011)

If I get the game I probably won't even play the single player for MW3.  

It's basically going to be more of the same and the plot never interested me enough to want to know what would happen next.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 15, 2011)

WAIT A PLAYER CHARACTER IS NAMED BURNS?!

HE IS SOOO GUNNA DIE
or he is ghost or roach in disguise :33


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 15, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Im good with two anyway. Im gonna have a friend over day 1 to play spec ops & survival with  meh!
> 
> Moving on...
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aky2Xls2064[/YOUTUBE]



Looks


*Spoiler*: __ 



fun


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 16, 2011)

I watched that shizzz on GTTV. It was kool.

Lol. Why do I feel like an alien. Am I the only person thats pretty excited for this game? Black ops was the first time I got into Call of duty's multiplayer and I liked it alot. I just stuck to the SP on COD4 and MW2 believe it or not. Multiplayer never caught my interest then.

Demolition FTW.


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2011)

> Am I the only person thats pretty excited for this game?



Probably not but quite a few people has lost much of the enthusiasm for this game since it's just more of the same.  :/


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 16, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Probably not but quite a few people has lost much of the enthusiasm for this game since it's just more of the same.  :/



More of the same awesome.

But seriously, who was expecting anything radically different? Why is CoD the only one getting picked on? For instance BF3 is for all intents and purposes just an update to BC2, which for all intents and purposes is just an update to BC, which for all intents and purposes is just an update to BF2. In MW3's case it's just for all intents and purposes an update to MW2, which for all intents and purposes was just an update to CoD4, which, well, was ground breaking and made the rules for this entire generation of shooters.


----------



## Naked (Oct 16, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> More of the same awesome.
> 
> But seriously, who was expecting anything radically different? *Why is CoD the only one getting picked on?* For instance BF3 is for all intents and purposes just an update to BC2, which for all intents and purposes is just an update to BC, which for all intents and purposes is just an update to BF2. In MW3's case it's just for all intents and purposes an update to MW2, which for all intents and purposes was just an update to CoD4, which, well, was ground breaking and made the rules for this entire generation of shooters.



Because the last couple Call of Duty games were shit.


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2011)

Playing the same thing over and over loses it's taste after time, it's still awesome but one just isn't excited by it anymore.

Probably because from the moment COD really became popular, Modern Warfare, there have been three COD games released whereas Bad Company 2 was the first really popular Battlefield game, it far surpassed Battlefield 2's sales, and Battlefield 3 is first game coming after it in that series.  It's more fresh in people's minds.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 16, 2011)

Naked said:


> Because the last couple Call of Duty games were shit.


The ones made by Treyarch, sure.



Eternal Goob said:


> Playing the same thing over and over loses it's taste after time, it's still awesome but one just isn't excited by it anymore.
> 
> *Probably because from the moment COD really became popular*, Modern Warfare, there have been three COD games released whereas Bad Company 2 was the first really popular Battlefield game, it far surpassed Battlefield 2's sales, and Battlefield 3 is first game coming after it in that series.  It's more fresh in people's minds.



But everyone is so excited to play the same exact BF.

Stop at the bolded. From the moment it became popular it became cool to rebel against it and say, 'Fuck that CoD shit man. I don't play what everyone else plays, I play the second most popular modern shooter, not the first,'


----------



## Naked (Oct 16, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> The ones made by Treyarch, sure.


Yeah, the ones made by Treyarch were worse, but the core of IW left anyway. Plus, MW2 was worse than CoD4.


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2011)

> But everyone is so excited to play the same exact BF.



It's like a teenaged girl that has matured into a beautiful woman and has become more skilled at driving you mad with pleasure.  Who wouldn't want that?


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 16, 2011)

And CoD is the cougar who has been hot forever and can pleasure you 1000 times better then some teenager who just graduated from giving teethy blowjobs and is learning everything she knows from said cougar in question.




Naked said:


> Yeah, the ones made by Treyarch were worse, but the core of IW left anyway. *Plus, MW2 was worse than CoD4.*


Not really. I love CoD4 and it will always have a soft spot in my heart. However I've been playing a ton of it recently and let me tell you, MW2 is much better. You'd be surprised how much of an improvement was made just by taking out frags X3, martyrdom, and juggernaut. 

The maps are also much better. There's a few exceptions in MW2, but for the most part your team can't just burrow itself in and never go an entire game without leaving its hidey hole. In CoD4 its like half of the maps (fixed entirely by kill confirmed mode in MW3).

I'm not saying MW2 is perfect but IW really improved upon their mistakes in CoD4 (most of them anyways) and all signs point to IW improving upon their mistakes in MW3.


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2011)

> And CoD is the cougar who has been hot forever and can pleasure you 1000 times better then some teenager who just graduated from giving teethy blowjobs and is learning everything she knows from said cougar in question.



But said cougar doesn't look as hot as the young new woman on the block and keeps on using the same techniques again and again, a sane man would certainly want to experience other techniques.

MW2 would have been god tier if it had dedicated servers for the PC and modding tools.


----------



## Naked (Oct 16, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Not really. I love CoD4 and it will always have a soft spot in my heart. However I've been playing a ton of it recently and let me tell you, MW2 is much better. You'd be surprised how much of an improvement was made just by taking out frags X3, martyrdom, and juggernaut.
> 
> The maps are also much better. There's a few exceptions in MW2, but for the most part your team can't just burrow itself in and never go an entire game without leaving its hidey hole. In CoD4 its like half of the maps (fixed entirely by kill confirmed mode in MW3).
> 
> I'm not saying MW2 is perfect but IW really improved upon their mistakes in CoD4 (most of them anyways) and all signs point to IW improving upon their mistakes in MW3.



First off, Juggernaut wasn't even bad. Stopping Power was the better perk, yet people still complained about Juggernaut. Also, I'd take Frag x3 and Martyrdom over One Man Army + Danger Close grenade launchers and Commando teleporting. Also, more new players = more easymode setups.

CoD4 maps were as good, if not better than the MW2 maps. Camping in CoD4 and camping in MW2 were the same, except for the fact that in MW2, they had OMA + Danger Close grenade launchers/claymores/C4s.

Do you actually think "Kill Confirmed" will fix anything? It's such a shit game mode. You don't think anyone will camp the dogtags? Plus, who want's to play TDM 24/7?

Again, the IW that's making MW3 isn't the same IW that made CoD4 or MW2.

I don't think Assassin is an improvement to the series.



MrChubz said:


> And CoD is the cougar who has been hot forever  and can pleasure you 1000 times better then some teenager who just  graduated from giving teethy blowjobs and is learning everything she  knows from said cougar in question.



If you call irritating gameplay pleasure. Then sure. You have a point.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 16, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> I watched that shizzz on GTTV. It was kool.
> 
> Lol. Why do I feel like an alien. Am I the only person thats pretty excited for this game? Black ops was the first time I got into Call of duty's multiplayer and I liked it alot. I just stuck to the SP on COD4 and MW2 believe it or not. Multiplayer never caught my interest then.
> 
> Demolition FTW.


Demolition really is a no brainer mode. Spawns are really easy to figure out and once you have a decent team running, it's so easy to spawn trap and win. That's why I rather play TDM. I had a bunch of kids crying today in BlackOps, saying I was respawn camping. Dude I know where you're gonna spawn. So I know how to guard to bomb. I just make sure you don't reach the bomb. It's not like I'm actually in your spawn driving you nuts (which I easily could have).

Anyway, my copy of BF3 probably won't come in the mail until 5th of November (shitty shipping from thehut). So there's the possibility that I'll onlyplay BF3 for a couple of days before hopping back to COD. BF3 should be fun and all, but MW3 is where it's at imo. I'll switch between the games, when I feel like it though. One of the 2 is bound to make me rage at some point. So  it's good to have both.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 16, 2011)

CoD series has gotten worse and worse after CoD2 for me, so yeah not too excited about MW3 at all. The game overall these days is such a joke as far as skills and tactics go and there has been the same thing for the past couple of years now. 

@Matt

You don't play games anymore so your opinion is invalid.


----------



## Naked (Oct 16, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> @Matt
> 
> You don't play games anymore so your opinion is invalid.


Because you guys never tell me when you're playing.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 16, 2011)

You need to find a new excuse.


----------



## Naked (Oct 16, 2011)

That's the only excuse I need. 

How am I going to know when you're playing if you don't tell me?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 16, 2011)

Naked said:


> Because you guys never tell me when you're playing.



You know there was a time when you would actually come online without us having to summon you with a dog bell.


----------



## Naked (Oct 16, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> You know there was a time when you would actually come online without us having to summon you with a dog bell.



Now I don't feel like going on unless I'm with a party.
Playing Call of Duty without a party is too irritating for me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 16, 2011)

Naked said:


> Now I don't feel like going on unless I'm with a party.
> Playing Call of Duty without a party is too irritating for me.



Well obviously, but it's also the fact you need us to carry your scrubby ass.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 16, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Well obviously, but it's also the fact you need us to carry your scrubby ass.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npHDxSvwCE0&list=FLR5K_72homAZMMfLRtFbw-A&index=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naked (Oct 16, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Well obviously, but it's also the fact you need us to carry your scrubby ass.


Lol, not even.

That's why I'm always at the top of the scoreboard son.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 16, 2011)

Errr...what kinda scores do you guys regularly get when playing?

I get really good games then really average games. I only get really bad games on objective type games where my team just sucks and I have to save it and sacrifice myself on a regular, lol.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 16, 2011)

I was doing pretty good this morning in BO. Now, I just got back from one of the most camp-centric sessions ever. I did pretty meh, and there were a few  re-occurring players that kept killing me. So yeah, it fluctuates. I blame the cold weather kicking in. :I


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 16, 2011)

^I know right. My hand frooze this afternoon, because I left the windows open. And it was sunny outside. Tricky sun trolling me. 

Naked I haven't seen you online for so long. I thought you quit entirely. That you were waiting for BF3, MW3 or some other game. 

@Jaknblak, TDM: around 20-30, Demo: 50+ easily if retards in my team don't plant the bomb right away. For some reason I always suck with Domi. I hate it. I don't know what it is exactly. Must be because the spawns change a lot or something.. then again I do like TDM :S


----------



## Eki (Oct 16, 2011)

BF3 or CoD of shit 3? Hmmmm


----------



## Naked (Oct 16, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Naked I haven't seen you online for so long. I thought you quit entirely. That you were waiting for BF3, MW3 or some other game.


I was waiting for someone to tell me to get on.


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2011)

Eki said:


> BF3 or CoD of shit 3? Hmmmm



Get whatever more of your friends will be playing.  Even a meh game can be fun with friends.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 16, 2011)

Naked said:


> I was waiting for someone to tell me to get on.


You were waiting all these months? Patient dude you are.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 16, 2011)

Matt is like a dog, you need to call him and control his actions.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Oct 16, 2011)

are yall on Xbox or PS3


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 16, 2011)

A lot are on PS3, there are some XBox players though.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 16, 2011)

mw3 is 48$ on newegg, u need the promo code


----------



## Bushido Brown (Oct 16, 2011)

Anyone here want to run some black ops on Xbox


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 16, 2011)

@Bushido, I think there are gamertags @the gaming center or whatever it's called. Like Koppa said, most of us are on the ps3.

Lol @Omni. Why is no one playing MW2 anymore? I'm always playing solo for like a half hour and then I give up and go back to Top Spin 3, Black Ops or Dark Souls. I haven't even had the time to play DS because my damn friends keep inviting me for Blops. DS is awesome though.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 16, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> @Jaknblak, TDM: around 20-30, Demo: 50+ easily if retards in my team don't plant the bomb right away. For some reason I always suck with Domi. I hate it. I don't know what it is exactly. Must be because the spawns change a lot or something.. then again I do like TDM :S



Not fond of TDM. Most of the time it just ends too fast to me :/
Its like if you start slow/keep getting owned early on...it feels impossible to catch up to the guys who are getting a good game and put a good score on the board for yourself before they score all the points needed, lol.

But when I get a good start I end up getting 20-30 kills like you. Best so far was 25-5 on TDM.

Best on Demo is 66-22. No I didnt spawn trap for it, lol. I despise spawn trapping. But if my team happens to be doing it I have no choice but to join in on it...


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 16, 2011)

Lol like you don't enjoy doing it  I think my best is 178 on Nuketown, without spawn trapping of course. Ah the good old G11 days, when it was the best gun in the game. With TDM you just have to play like a bitch. If you've played every level at least a couple of times in TDM, you'll learn enemy walking patterns. It's easy to build up killstreaks when you know where people might come from. I hate when the whole opposing party's using spyplane. Happened a lot today. I hate choosing my ghostclass, but what I hate even more is dying, so yeah, not much of a choice. Nowadays all I do in TDM matches is mess around with snipers though using spy plane, counter spyplane and Blackbird. I agree that TDM matches end really fast. I hate it that there's isn't an option for groundwar TDM.


----------



## Naked (Oct 16, 2011)

If Call of Duty was fun, I'd play it more often.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 16, 2011)

Naked said:


> *First off, Juggernaut wasn't even bad. Stopping Power was the better perk, yet people still complained about Juggernaut*. Also, I'd take Frag x3 and Martyrdom over One Man Army + Danger Close grenade launchers and Commando teleporting. Also, more new players = more easymode setups.


@Bold credibility = gone. You lose.

CoD4 maps were as good, if not better than the MW2 maps. Camping in CoD4 and camping in MW2 were the same, except for the fact that in MW2, they had OMA + Danger Close grenade launchers/claymores/C4s.

Do you actually think "Kill Confirmed" will fix anything? It's such a shit game mode. You don't think anyone will camp the dogtags? Plus, who want's to play TDM 24/7?

Again, the IW that's making MW3 isn't the same IW that made CoD4 or MW2.

I don't think Assassin is an improvement to the series.



If you call irritating gameplay pleasure. Then sure. You have a point.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 16, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Lol @Omni. Why is no one playing MW2 anymore? I'm always playing solo for like a half hour and then I give up and go back to Top Spin 3, Black Ops or Dark Souls. I haven't even had the time to play DS because my damn friends keep inviting me for Blops. DS is awesome though.



I only go on when a bunch of you guys are playing or if someone sends me invite while I'm on PSN, otherwise I don't bother hopping on MW2.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 16, 2011)

yeah Naked, your opinion is wrong...


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 16, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Lol like you don't enjoy doing it  I think my best is 178 on Nuketown, without spawn trapping of course. Ah the good old G11 days, when it was the best gun in the game. With TDM you just have to play like a bitch. If you've played every level at least a couple of times in TDM, you'll learn enemy walking patterns. It's easy to build up killstreaks when you know where people might come from. I hate when the whole opposing party's using spyplane. Happened a lot today. I hate choosing my ghostclass, but what I hate even more is dying, so yeah, not much of a choice. Nowadays all I do in TDM matches is mess around with snipers though using spy plane, counter spyplane and Blackbird. I agree that TDM matches end really fast. I hate it that there's isn't an option for groundwar TDM.



Lol, Idk...when my team starts spawn trapping I feel cheap 

Gonna admit that its very satisfying to win a game for your team when we're getting spawn trapped however

I will see your ass on MW3 soon and we shall own 
I havent been on these days because I have some exams to write & shit.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 16, 2011)

Have a good laugh guys

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0IYzqIjXYI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 17, 2011)

^Hahahah wtf subtitles don't match watch the guys saying at all lol. This is a pretty famous clip haha seen it bunch of times before on tv.

guy got fired, because of this clip btw.


----------



## Naked (Oct 17, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> @Bold credibility = gone. You lose.



I like how you haven't dis-proven any of my points and how your opinions are backed by faulty reasoning.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2011)

Sign up Team NF people (PS3):


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 19, 2011)

Naked said:


> I like how you haven't dis-proven any of my points and how your opinions are backed by faulty reasoning.



I was going to debate your points, but if you think Juggernaut was a balanced perk you have no legs to stand on.


----------



## Naked (Oct 19, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> I was going to debate your points, but if you think Juggernaut was a balanced perk you have no legs to stand on.


Even _if_ I wasn't right about Juggernaut, you wouldn't be able to debate any of my other opinions.

/tired of arguing with someone that has no idea


EDIT: You haven't even tried to dispute my opinion on Juggernaut. Sad.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 19, 2011)

Lol                ps3.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Lol                ps3.



Hater   .


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 19, 2011)

PS3 people get online. We about to do thiiiiis.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2011)

Can't right now, t.v is occupied on the World Series.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 19, 2011)

Lucky you. All we're playing against are corner camping pusies. Shit is so boring.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2011)

The "Elite" Black Ops players went back to MW2 to practice for MW3. Trying to figure out what's worse, that or noob-tubing.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 19, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> PS3 people get online. We about to do thiiiiis.


"Stay focused, stay alive" or "Rangers lead the way?"


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 19, 2011)

Noobtubing for sure. Noobtubing>teleportknife>finalstand.

Man, I'm doing bad. Why is everyone just sitting in a building and noobtubing. Fuck this shit is boring.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 19, 2011)

Lmao. MW2 sounds so fun


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 19, 2011)

It's fun until the 2nd game where you encounter 7 map hackers and 5 aimbotters wielding a fucking L86 LSW mowing down everyone without effort.

And my personal favorite, the aim botting quick scoper.


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2011)

Noobtubing was awesome.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 19, 2011)

Naked said:


> Even _if_ I wasn't right about Juggernaut, you wouldn't be able to debate any of my other opinions.
> 
> /tired of arguing with someone that has no idea
> 
> ...



I didn't even read your post after you said you thought Juggernaut was a balanced perk. You're wrong and if you think that your opinion on the rest of the matter is so far out in outerspace its not worth ramming my head against a stone wall trying to debate with you.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 19, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Noobtubing for sure. Noobtubing>teleportknife>finalstand.
> 
> Man, I'm doing bad. Why is everyone just sitting in a building and noobtubing. Fuck this shit is boring.


Close range weapon + Cold Blooded Pro + other perks of your choice = Slaughter. Now if it was the CoD4 noobtube then you'd be fucked. Because in CoD4 not only is it a long range weapon that goes over cover and has splash damage, but it's the best close-range shotgun in all of CoD.



jaknblak said:


> Lmao. MW2 sounds so fun


Yup.



Geralt of Rivia said:


> It's fun until the 2nd game where you encounter 7 map hackers and 5 aimbotters wielding a fucking L86 LSW mowing down everyone without effort.
> 
> *And my personal favorite, the aim botting quick scoper.*


He's doing it wrong. Everyone knows to use an LMG for MLG aimbotting.


----------



## Naked (Oct 19, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> I didn't even read your post after you said you thought Juggernaut was a balanced perk. *You're wrong* and if you think that your opinion on the rest of the matter is so far out in outerspace its not worth ramming my head against a stone wall trying to debate with you.



You've said that like 5 times already.

I like how you still haven't disputed any of my points.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 19, 2011)

Jugs was just annoying, it was there to offset stopping power (that should have been it's only effect imo but whatever)

Stopping power was and always will be the dominant perk when compared to jug

Some people just have a passionate hatred of jug just because it was the only thing preventing a QUAAAAAD


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 19, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Some people just have a passionate hatred of jug just because it was the only thing preventing a QUAAAAAD



Or they were snipers


----------



## Naked (Oct 19, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Jugs was just annoying, it was there to offset stopping power (that should have been it's only effect imo but whatever)
> 
> Stopping power was and always will be the dominant perk when compared to jug
> 
> Some people just have a passionate hatred of jug just because it was the only thing preventing a QUAAAAAD



Thank god. Someone with intelligence.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 20, 2011)

Naked said:


> You've said that like 5 times already.
> 
> I like how you still haven't disputed any of my points.



You're wrong, you're wrong, you're wrong. And I haven't disputed your points because your maxed out the wrong meter. You're not qualified to have a decent opinion.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 20, 2011)

stopping power, sonicboom and juggernaut were all OP 
however stopping power made using the vector and uzi fun :33

But oh god

RPG/C4
Sonicboom / Juggernaut 
marty

It was the most troll fun i had xD

or in CoD WaW
rifle grenade + fireworks + martyrdom + aim at spawn floor in hardcore TDM = Laugh for 5 minutes as you get kicked and your party who is on the opposite team pisses their pants  

i killed 3 shit talking guys with my rifle grenade and my marty killed the 2 guys that just joined


----------



## Vault (Oct 20, 2011)

^ 

Lol reminds me of joining a lobby right underneath a chopper gunner which has spawn trapped the team. Shit pissed me off, in less than a minute I was already 0 - 5


----------



## Mexicano27 (Oct 20, 2011)

Apparently Gamestop's got some special deal in the UK. Not sure I see the point of it, though.


----------



## dream (Oct 20, 2011)

Mexicano27 said:


> Apparently Gamestop's got some special deal in the UK. Not sure I see the point of it, though.



Gamestop makes more money for each used game sale and this is probably just an incentive to get people to trade-in their copies of BF3 which they believe will sell well for a while and thus they want  used versions of the game on-stock.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haBqMWKuu9k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 20, 2011)

Plan to exploit the fuck out of Specialist, plus it's more of my kinda thing. I'm old school so I like getting my own kills and now relying on stupid kill streaks to do that for me.


----------



## Vault (Oct 20, 2011)

Specialist = Overpowered.


----------



## dream (Oct 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> Specialist = Overpowered.



Yeah, in the rights hands it'll be a terror to behold.


----------



## Naked (Oct 20, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Plan to exploit the fuck out of Specialist, plus it's more of my kinda thing. I'm old school so I like getting my own kills and now relying on stupid kill streaks to do that for me.


Same. Using kill streaks that get kills for you takes the fun out of the game.


----------



## Vault (Oct 20, 2011)

I wonder if you can decide what perk is unlocked first, second etc


----------



## Naked (Oct 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> I wonder if you can decide what perk is unlocked first, second etc


You probably are.



> The player may choose what perks will be gained in the   menu and even exclude perks from the 8 chain that could actually  negatively impact the player's preferred method of fighting. All perks  except for  can be selected.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 20, 2011)

So there are two kinds of sentries now? The regular one and one you can control? kewl

Also wanna try out the other mobile drone.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm deffo gonna run Support. Removing the annoyance of dying plus I already ran nothing but UAV/C-UAV/SR71 in BlOps 'fore I quit anyway.


----------



## Naked (Oct 20, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm deffo gonna run Support. Removing the annoyance of dying plus I already ran nothing but UAV/C-UAV/SR71 in BlOps 'fore I quit anyway.


Half of the shit from Support is countered by Assassin anyway.

EDIT: I just realized how retarded Support is. You could be shit at the game and still get an 18 kill"streak".


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 20, 2011)

Specialist will probably turn out to be the most OP shit in CoD history, anyway.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm not terribly worried about Specialist

That's 8 kills you're going to have to spend avoiding predator missiles, explosives, campers, etc


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 20, 2011)

Im gonna rock support the most. I've always liked objective based modes the most.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2011)

gonna rock support till i get good at the game.. than its assault all the way


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2011)

playing MW2 right now..

PSN: Kris-AP


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 20, 2011)

lol specialist. gonna be least used set-up.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 20, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> lol specialist. gonna be least used set-up.



Hoping that's the case, makes victory all the more sweeter when it's done by not following the cookie-cutter code.


----------



## Naked (Oct 20, 2011)

What are you guys talking about always being on?

Even if you are on, all you do is sit there idle or play Batman.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 20, 2011)

Naked said:


> What are you guys talking about always being on?
> 
> Even if you are on, all you do is sit there idle or play Batman.



Bitch I was playing with you guys, I had to go take care of somethings including get some food. When I got back you guys were gone.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 20, 2011)

Jesus christ the specialist is basically the rape package.


----------



## Eki (Oct 20, 2011)

Gecka said:


> I'm not terribly worried about Specialist
> 
> That's 8 kills you're going to have to spend avoiding predator missiles, explosives, campers, etc



lol 8 kill streak is easy in CoD with all the shit players that play it


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 20, 2011)

I will use Support and lead my team to victory.


----------



## Eki (Oct 20, 2011)

BECOME ONE WITH RAMBO


----------



## dream (Oct 20, 2011)

Hearing people bitch, after losing/dying a lot, in this game series is always amusing.


----------



## Fiona (Oct 20, 2011)

Ill prob stick with my assault. 


ive kept a 1.43 kill/death i dont have trouble dying alot, but i dont really like teh sound of the specialist. I dont wanna listen to guys bitch and moan about it being haxed at the end of every match 


Support sounds intriguing for Capture the flag and domination


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

JFL said:


> GameStop will be offering Modern Warfare 3 for just 99cent - when customers trade in their copy of Battlefield 3 before November 18th.



A bit too slow what that buddy.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 21, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> You're wrong, you're wrong, you're wrong. And I haven't disputed your points because your maxed out the wrong meter. You're not qualified to have a decent opinion.



Don't tell me you're from the OBD


----------



## Gecka (Oct 21, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Ill prob stick with my assault.
> 
> 
> ive kept a 1.43 kill/death i dont have trouble dying alot, but i dont really like teh sound of the specialist. I dont wanna listen to guys bitch and moan about it being haxed at the end of every match
> ...



What console do you play on?


----------



## Naked (Oct 21, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Don't tell me you're from the OBD


That'd explain it.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 21, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Don't tell me you're from the OBD


Sometimes.


Naked said:


> That'd explain it.


But it doesn't explain your lack of a valid opinion. Juggs is a balanced perk. That's hilarious. And Danger Close is a balanced perk because everyone knows cold blooded is the best perk 2 in MW2. You derped too hard to get a proper debate.


----------



## Naked (Oct 21, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Sometimes.
> 
> But it doesn't explain your lack of a valid opinion. Juggs is a balanced perk. That's hilarious. And Danger Close is a balanced perk because everyone knows cold blooded is the best perk 2 in MW2. You derped too hard to get a proper debate.



Empty words are empty.

You still haven't given any intelligent response at all.

I also like how worked up you're getting over this.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm just responding to your butthurt.


----------



## Naked (Oct 21, 2011)

Rather than calling it "responding", I think "carping" is a more accurate word.
It's even funnier because you don't provide any intelligent repartee.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 21, 2011)

You too need to settle your issues...

On the Battlefield...

Oh yes...


----------



## Gecka (Oct 21, 2011)

Chubz is just embarrassing himself now 

I think he's trying to roll with "I'm so obviously trolling that they won't think I'm trolling and am legitimately stupid" card


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2011)

Juggernaut was a terrible idea.


----------



## Naked (Oct 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XO5PBDL-hQ[/YOUTUBE]

This guy somewhat explains my stand on Juggernaut for everyone that can't comprehend otherwise.

He's really bad at speaking and takes too long to get to the point though.

Also, Juggernaut =/= Painkiller.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 21, 2011)

While you juggernaughts and stopping power fools battle it out. Ill be sky diving 500m on the real battlefield.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 21, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> While you juggernaughts and stopping power fools battle it out. Ill be sky diving 500m on the real battlefield.


You can't skydive in MW3 silly.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 21, 2011)

Naked said:


> Rather than calling it "responding", I think "carping" is a more accurate word.
> It's even funnier because you don't provide any intelligent repartee.


Carping would imply I'm trying to debate with you. This is you whining that I won't debate with you, then me responding to your whining to get you to whine some more because it amuses me.



Gecka said:


> Chubz is just embarrassing himself now
> 
> I think he's trying to roll with "I'm so obviously trolling that they won't think I'm trolling and am legitimately stupid" card


No I'm rolling with you haven't met my intelligence quota so therefore I'm not going to debate with you. I used to hold people's hands and force them to the end of the tunnel no matter now long it took. Now I've grown tired of it. If you don't put in an intelligent thought you won't get one from me. Now stop trying to make yourself look good and drop it.


----------



## Naked (Oct 21, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Carping would imply I'm trying to debate with you. This is you whining that I won't debate with you, then me responding to your whining to get you to whine some more because it amuses me.
> 
> 
> No I'm rolling with you haven't met my intelligence quota so therefore I'm not going to debate with you. I used to hold people's hands and force them to the end of the tunnel no matter now long it took. Now I've grown tired of it. If you don't put in an intelligent thought you won't get one from me. Now stop trying to make yourself look good and drop it.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 21, 2011)

Okay I'll break this down even slower.

Your opinion = too wrong. Me= won't debate with you.

Thanks for coming out. Try again next time.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 21, 2011)

Any sign of the prestige emblems yet?


----------



## Naked (Oct 21, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Okay I'll break this down even slower.
> 
> Your opinion = too wrong. Me= won't debate with you.
> 
> Thanks for coming out. Try again next time.



Is this the argument you use when people tell you that God doesn't exist? 'Cause it seems like you're someone that doesn't acknowledge hard facts and sound logic.

Work on your debating skills a little bit.



Nae'blis said:


> Any sign of the prestige emblems yet?



Nope. Anything out this soon is probably fake.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 22, 2011)

Free for all: Assault / Spec

TDM: Support / Assault

HCTDM: Assault / Support

Objective: Support maybe Assault
Being Spec in SnD seems... too tricky
Can be done of course

Spec is the Lone Wolf
Support is the Friend
Assault is the camper


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 22, 2011)

Seriously MrChubz and Naked's discussion is going from stupid to retarded hahaha. 
Naked: arguments about how he thinks about the game 
MrChubz:you're wrong cause you're stupid and I'm a higher intellect LOL WTF?


----------



## Naked (Oct 22, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Seriously MrChubz and Naked's discussion is going from stupid to retarded hahaha.
> Naked: arguments about how he thinks about the game
> MrChubz:you're wrong cause you're stupid and I'm a higher intellect LOL WTF?



I tried to have an intelligent debate, but it's impossible with someone that has an IQ of a 5 year old.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 22, 2011)

I went 47-2 on BLOPS last nite 

During my entire session last nite I was in the top 3 always 

Yes Im happy...Im no longer a noob


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 22, 2011)

Do you play on ps3?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 22, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Do you play on ps3?



Yes sir/ma'am


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 22, 2011)

Well, that explains it. 

naw jk, there are some really good players I've played with/against on ps3, but mostly against.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 22, 2011)

So gamers get one prestige token in MW3 for every COD game they've prestiged in?

... Need to play a couple more hours of COD4 on main account.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 22, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Well, that explains it.
> 
> naw jk, there are some really good players I've played with/against on ps3, but mostly against.



You on Ps3 too? :amazed

Well what are you w8ting for! Add me. Jak_N_Blak

Go do it naow or whenever you get on, lol. Yeah do that instead


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 22, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> So gamers get one prestige token in MW3 for every COD game they've prestiged in?
> 
> ... Need to play a couple more hours of COD4 on main account.


Yup. And you get one token in MW3 every time you prestige if you didn't know that yet.



jaknblak said:


> You on Ps3 too? :amazed
> 
> Well what are you w8ting for! Add me. Jak_N_Blak
> 
> Go do it naow or whenever you get on, lol. Yeah do that instead


lol nope.


*Spoiler*: __ 



jk, I'll do it eventually.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 22, 2011)

Yay..........


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2011)

not shit quality 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmuNBQ79FDo&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2011)

That trailer was no where near as good as the MW2 launch trailer. :/


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 22, 2011)

Guess I was supposed to be impressed or hyped about that. :rofl


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Guess I was supposed to be impressed or hyped about that. :rofl



Yes, you were supposed to be highly impressed/hyped about it.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 22, 2011)

People will buy it for the MP anyway.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 22, 2011)

They didn't use the obligatory Eminem music.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 22, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yes, you were supposed to be highly impressed/hyped about it.



I've failed the MW gods by not drooling over the same game for 4 years in a row, I don't know how I can raise my head high anymore. :33


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I've failed the MW gods by not drooling over the same game for 4 years in a row, I don't know how I can raise my head high anymore. :33



All will be forgiven if you buy Skyrim.  :33


----------



## Dokiz1 (Oct 22, 2011)

Khris said:


> not shit quality
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmuNBQ79FDo&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]



''most anticipated game in history''  


must buy


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2011)

Dokiz1 said:


> ''most anticipated game in history''



Well, it isn't too much of a stretch to say that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> People will buy it for the MP anyway.



This, i don't see the hype.. its that game that everyone will play if they don't have anything to play at the time.. 



Dokiz1 said:


> ''most anticipated game in history''
> 
> 
> must buy




if you add the casuals + fanbois + kids waiting for this.. than its somewhat true..


----------



## Eki (Oct 23, 2011)

i thought you would be all over BF3 fail. That game makes this look like poo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2011)

i've survived not voicing my opinion on BF3 without sounding like a fanboi or hater for this long.. not gonna start now


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 24, 2011)

cancelled my pre-order for this game. spending $10,000 in one month doesn't lend itself towards gaming.

Amazon normally has these types of games for $45 in late November/December, so I'll get it then.


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2011)

Eki said:


> i thought you would be all over BF3 fail. That game makes this look like poo.



Certain design choices have turned me off of the game.


----------



## Eki (Oct 24, 2011)

but the PC version is so god like


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2011)

Eki said:


> but the PC version is so god like



It's the design choices for the PC that I'm annoyed by.


----------



## Eki (Oct 24, 2011)

the web browser thing?


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2011)

That's the biggest problem I have with it, no reason for there to not be a in-game browser.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 24, 2011)

It looks like very annoying camper from BlackOps switched to MW2 and have become even more annoying, cause they're equiped with noobtubes now. In these last couple of days I've seen so many campers it's unreal. Why do people thinks it's fun to sit around in corners or in one building the whole time is beyond me. Skill>>camping.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 24, 2011)

Get ready it's going to be the same shit in MW3 if not somehow worse.


----------



## Naked (Oct 24, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Skill>>camping.


Not in Call of Duty.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 24, 2011)

Skill doesn't exist in Call of Duty, at least it hasn't for a very long time.


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2011)

But camping is skill.  :ho


----------



## Eki (Oct 24, 2011)

You know you're bad when you complain about camping >___>


----------



## Naked (Oct 24, 2011)

You know the game's bad when it requires little to no skill to do well.


----------



## Eki (Oct 24, 2011)

Fighting Games is where the real skill is at


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2011)

Platforming games is where the real skill is at.


----------



## Eki (Oct 24, 2011)

Anal is where its at.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 24, 2011)

Punching trees is the new hot topic


----------



## Eki (Oct 24, 2011)

So do the trees dress up like goths or something?


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 25, 2011)

Eki said:


> You know you're bad when you complain about camping >___>


I usually don't complain about it. The amount of campers I've seen the last couple of days have been annoying. Sitting in a corner with double rangers until someone passes by, only to see the dude camping at the same exact spot after  +/- 1 minute. Is this what CoD has become. Retards playing like campers, because they're too scared to actually run around aim at people..

@Omni, yeah I know I'll be expecting a lot of noob campers with MW3. Expect to see me close to the wall most of the time. No rushing and running in the middle of the map for me.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Oct 25, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> I usually don't complain about it. The amount of campers I've seen the last couple of days have been annoying. Sitting in a corner with double rangers until someone passes by, only to see the dude camping at the same exact spot after  +/- 1 minute. Is this what CoD has become. Retards playing like campers, because they're too scared to actually run around aim at people..
> 
> @Omni, yeah I know I'll be expecting a lot of noob campers with MW3. Expect to see me close to the wall most of the time. No rushing and running in the middle of the map for me.



That's where I will be middle of map just cruising


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 25, 2011)

all you bitches hide in the corners and build up your specialist and assault chain

Support team player like me?
Capping flags and planting little things that make big booms


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 25, 2011)

Skills does exist in COD


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Skills does exist in COD



Exactly, one needs skill to be a good noobtuber.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 25, 2011)

COD takes a special kind of skill.


----------



## Naked (Oct 25, 2011)

Campers will run the Assault Chain because it doesn't require effort for kills.
Below average players will run the Support Chain because you can still die and get your point streaks.
Above average players will run Specialist or Assault because they can.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 25, 2011)

^I usually don't agree with this scrub, but that's 100% spot on.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 25, 2011)

Naked said:


> Campers will run the Assault Chain because it doesn't require effort for kills.
> Below average players will run the Support Chain because you can still die and get your point streaks.
> Above average players will run Specialist or Assault because they can.


you so funneh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 25, 2011)

I will run support cuz its more team-and-objective-based.. hell i will talk all my friends into running support.. gonna be epic


----------



## Naked (Oct 25, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> ^I usually don't agree with this scrub, but that's 100% spot on.



I'm always right, fool.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 25, 2011)

I can't wait for Team NF's online specialist only run.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 25, 2011)

Naked said:


> I'm always right, fool.



You need to stop doing drugs, it's making you hysterical.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 25, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> I can't wait for Team NF's online specialist only run.



am too scruby for that


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2011)

Lets do it  

Im so tempted to buy a new triple 

Uncharted now this  All my friends are getting this and would love to play with them, also team NF


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 25, 2011)

Im looking forward to showing you all that Im the supreme player here


----------



## Naked (Oct 25, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Im looking forward to showing you all that Im the supreme player here


I hope you're talking about Xbox360.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 25, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Im looking forward to showing you all that Im the supreme player here





Naked said:


> I hope you're talking about Xbox360.



I hope you're talking about PC


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 25, 2011)

Probably ps3 lol


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 25, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Probably ps3 lol



This


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Gecka (Oct 25, 2011)

Eki prolly the best slayer/support on the 360 side, and I'm the best objective player.

I don't even know if there are any PC players in this thread


----------



## Vault (Oct 25, 2011)

Our best player objective wise is Fire (his epic in SnD )  However his so broken to the fact he starts taking the piss out of the other team that he loses :ho Too many fun tactics mate


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

> I don't even know if there are any PC players in this thread



I play MW1/MW2 on the PC.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 25, 2011)

I play Call of Duty 2 on the PC and dominated that game without all that kill streak nonsense introduced in the new CoD's. 

---

Oh Elite.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 25, 2011)

What's wrong with Camping? I'm pretty sure they do it in the Militarily.smh at some soldier on the battlefield not camping and striking at the opportune time, because it won't be "fair".


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2011)

I have no real problem with campers, once you learn where the popular/good camping spots are it is usually easy to take out the people that use them.


----------



## Eki (Oct 25, 2011)

OH, YOU WANT TO GET THAT HEADQUARTER? 

NOPE!

<Eki has killed anon1>

<Eki has killed anon2>

<Eki has killed anon3>

<Eki has killed anon4>

<Eki has killed anon5>

KillTrocity motherfuckah! (╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻

But i don't play anymore. I'm trying to get God like at Street fighter. I would probably buy MW3, but the fact that they will just release another CoD game a year from now really discourages me from buying it.

maybe for christmas


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 25, 2011)

Campers have never hindered me from having a good game. Well they have...but that was when I was a noob and used to become obsessed with getting peeps out of their camp spots 

If I get killed from someone camping...I usually just say fuck it and avoid the area all together. Its that simple 4 me.


----------



## Naked (Oct 25, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> What's wrong with Camping? I'm pretty sure they do it in the Militarily.smh at some soldier on the battlefield not camping and striking at the opportune time, because it won't be "fair".



Lol, it's a game. It's not even close to real war. 
They don't have an infinite amount of lives in real life if you haven't noticed. Also, they aren't fighting against a bunch of 10 year old kids that have shit aim.

You're supposed to have fun when you play games. If you get your kicks from sitting in a corner all game long for a couple kills, good for you, but don't expect to be hearing any compliments on how skilled you are.

People that use the "they camp in real life" argument are ignorant.

Striking at the opportune time my ass.


----------



## Eki (Oct 25, 2011)

Yea, AE. Playing with Rose with 2.8K PP and 6.5K BP 


You want hype? HERE IS REAL HYPE
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkmWwuFAUp0&feature=colike[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naked (Oct 25, 2011)

My Gief is gdlk by the way.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 25, 2011)

Naked said:


> My Gief is gdlk by the way.



Not even.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 25, 2011)

Naked said:


> My Gief is gdlk by the way.



Your Gief is a disgrace to all things Russian.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 26, 2011)

Team NF should just pick a strike package each week.. all of us running support or specialist will be epic 

Week 1 - Assault
Week 2 - Specialist
Week 3 - Support
Week 4 - Anything



Vault said:


> Lets do it
> 
> Im so tempted to buy a new triple
> 
> Uncharted now this  All my friends are getting this and would love to play with them, also team NF



am getting Uncharted too 

as stale as MW is.. playing with friends like that is worth the cash..


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 26, 2011)

imma be on this shit, come 11/11, hope it's better than mw2, which would make it way better than BO


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2011)

@Khris

Interesting idea though I wouldn't be down for that until after I exploit the fuck out of Specialist throughout my first prestige.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 28, 2011)

sure.. just throwing it out there


----------



## Vault (Oct 28, 2011)

Datspecialist


----------



## Eki (Oct 28, 2011)

people still going to them use kill streaks for them free kills with their cheap ass predator missiles, etc. etc. 

and still be ass.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 29, 2011)

DICE and EA just got trolled and rolled hard  

however the offer is not valid in certain parts of europe though :<


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2011)

how much is that in dollars?


----------



## Gecka (Oct 29, 2011)

About $1.50


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 29, 2011)

is batman arkham any good? 

what's a jiffy bag


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 29, 2011)

Bootleg looks like a cool map


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2011)

maps look like nuketown/skidrow if i got it right...


----------



## dream (Oct 29, 2011)

I like how Outpost looks, could be a good map.


----------



## conorgenov (Oct 29, 2011)

as of right now I fucking hate MW3. if you have BF3 you can trade it in and get MW3 for a dollar, I don't have BF3. so I guess I retract that statement and say I fucking hate being broke. and the survival mode looked hella fun to.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 29, 2011)

does anyone here want to buy me this game?


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 29, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> does anyone here want to buy me this game?


Sure, I already preordered like 4 copies.


----------



## Naked (Oct 29, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Sure, I already preordered like 4 copies.


Why'd you order four? In case you break a couple out of anger?


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 29, 2011)

One for Multiplayer, one for Spec Ops, one for Campaign, and one to hang somewhere in my house.

This doesn't include the Wii, DS, Ps3, or PC copies I've preordered too.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 29, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> does anyone here want to buy me this game?



Most people don't even want to buy this game for themselves, what chance do you think you have.


----------



## Naked (Oct 29, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> One for Multiplayer, one for Spec Ops, one for Campaign, and one to hang somewhere in my house.
> 
> This doesn't include the Wii, DS, Ps3, or PC copies I've preordered too.


Lol, you're kidding me right?

Why would you buy a disk for each game mode?


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 29, 2011)

Because it's the most anticipated game in history!


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 29, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Because it's the most anticipated game in history!



duke nukem and starcraft 2 were WAY more anticipated


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 29, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> duke nukem and starcraft 2 were WAY more anticipated



So true. 

Oh I still remember the hype and anticipation for Starcraft 2, it's no surprise it's the biggest competitive game around right now.


----------



## Naked (Oct 29, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> So true.
> 
> Oh I still remember the hype and anticipation for Starcraft 2, it's no surprise it's the biggest competitive game around right now.


Heart of the Swarm is coming out soon too.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> So true.
> 
> Oh I still remember the hype and anticipation for Starcraft 2, it's no surprise it's the biggest competitive game around right now.



Given that every S-Korean citizen was required by law to purchase a copy, indeed.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 29, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> One for Multiplayer, one for Spec Ops, one for Campaign, and one to hang somewhere in my house.
> 
> This doesn't include the Wii, DS, Ps3, or PC copies I've preordered too.



And this is why the gaming industry is in this state.

The hardcore gamers pirate when we have people like this buying all of the games in the market.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 29, 2011)

Pfft..pirating. Who would pirate when you can buy it instead! And in multiple copies for all platforms.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 29, 2011)

Awesome said:


> And this is why the gaming industry is in this state.
> 
> The hardcore gamers pirate when we have people like this buying all of the games in the market.



Actually Gabe Newell came out and straight said it to EA's face when they were bitching and whining about BF3 being pirated:

"Pirating is about the service, not the game."

EA BF3 servers suck on PC.
People Pirate game the game because they are not going to pay 60 dollars when you can not even play the game's Single Player [mediocre] campaign because the game has DRM aka you need a connection or else you can't play it at all. 
Plus you need an online pass.
You need to input a 20 or so digit code to let you play the game's multiplayer which is supposed to trump MW3's multiplayer which won't need an online pass. 

You pay 60 bucks and you can't even play your game by yourself or with people. 
That is why pirating is popular.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 29, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> One for Multiplayer, one for Spec Ops, one for Campaign, and one to hang somewhere in my house.
> 
> This doesn't include the Wii, DS, Ps3, or PC copies I've preordered too.



Your parents are going to be pissed that you are abusing their money like this.

Shit I'd spank my kid a good while if he did something as stupid as this.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 29, 2011)

So what if I spend over $600 on one game? 

I do whatever I want with my money


----------



## Naked (Oct 29, 2011)

Now I know you're just trolling.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 29, 2011)

You're better off spending it on hookers and blow.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 29, 2011)

Naked said:


> Now I know you're just trolling.


It took him to go that far for you to actually start noticing 

Man there's a lot of mw3 videos online already. This is going to be perfect when I don't feel like playing bf3's campstyle gameplay.


----------



## dream (Oct 29, 2011)

> This is going to be perfect when I don't feel like playing bf3's campstyle gameplay.



You should get Counter-Strike: Global Offensive when it comes.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 29, 2011)

I never really liked Counter-Strike. My nephew is nagging that I should get it. He's really good at it. He plays that gotawful pool level everyday. Shit is boring lol. I might get it depends if it's any good and enough of my friends will get it. Also really not looking forward to playing with pc gamers.. Mouse>>>shitty ps3 pad.


----------



## dream (Oct 29, 2011)

> I never really liked Counter-Strike.



 

What don't you like about it?



> Also really not looking forward to playing with pc gamers.



It'll be an...interesting experience for you.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 30, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> So what if I spend over $600 on one game?
> 
> I do whatever I want with my money



some guy pre orderd 28 of BF3 copies for his friends
he doesnt have 28 friends 

plus his friends will trade it in to get MW3 for 1 dollar


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2011)

What's MF3?


----------



## dream (Oct 30, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> What's MF3?



ModernField 3 aka Battlefield 3.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 30, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> What don't you like about it?


It's kinda slow. We used to always do 8 vs 8 lobbies when I was on vacation. In that pool level. That was fun, but then I bought the game when I got back. And playing it alone was fucking boring. Takes to damn long to find someone and whenever I found someone I got one shot killed lol, cause I sucked. Game was too hard for me at the time (8 years ago or so). Talking about CS1, not the upgraded one. 



> It'll be an...interesting experience for you.


It's won't be a fun one  I've experienced fist hand how good pc players are. I don't want to get killed like a little noob, because I'm playing with a shitty controller.


----------



## Eki (Oct 30, 2011)

ModernPoo 3 

G36C bby


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 30, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> It took him to go that far for you to actually start noticing
> 
> Man there's a lot of mw3 videos online already. This is going to be perfect when I don't feel like playing bf3's campstyle gameplay.



+1. The more I play BF3, the more I think I'll be getting MW3. There's just so many campers, even on TDM.


----------



## Naked (Oct 30, 2011)

Really?

So the general consensus is BF3 isn't that great?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 30, 2011)

Naked said:


> Really?
> 
> So the general consensus is BF3 isn't that great?



I like it, it's fun, just takes some getting used to.

A lot of people camp, but I mean it's the exact same situation in the current CoD games anyways.

Also just like CoD there are some crazy Americans on BF3 who have no life and play this game every single waking hour.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 30, 2011)

Nah Naked it's fun. It's nothing like CoD though. The game actually makes you think. You can't just start running around cause there are so many spots people could be hiding. I really like the shooting mechanics and the recoil is cool as well. TDM so far has been a lot of fun. It's great to just kill people with regular guns for once, without having to worry about all those fucked up killstreaks. This is definitely more of a tactical shooter. It's just that a lot of people don't know how to play games or it's just little kids playing. A lot of people keep on camping on 1 shot even after they've been spot, which is retarded. Sniping is fun and all, but how is it fun to snipe, when all you're doing is prone on a rock for the entire game?
Conquest is not so much fun imo, but playing that without a party is meh. 

@Onmi, why won't you visit the BF3 thread dammit lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 31, 2011)

I go in there sometimes lol.

Sniping aka Recon is what I use the most and is what's the most fun to me. I use the other classes when the team needs it but I go for Recon as much as I can. I'm very different than most snipers, I don't hide behind a rock or a tower and camp all day especially after being spotted, I'm constantly moving. By constantly moving I don't mean like going for 360 quickscope kills like the frauds in CoD, but picking my spots, covering the team from different points, marking vehicles, getting behind enemy lines to keep them frantic and other things. 

I like small team matches fine, but as a old school PC FPS player I love big game modes like Conquest. I love feeling like it's really a crazy battle going on.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 31, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I like it, it's fun, just takes some getting used to.
> 
> A lot of people camp, but I mean it's the exact same situation in the current CoD games anyways.



Is that how it is in BlOps? I never bothered to get the game, and went with BC2 instead (after ditching MOH a day after launch ). I spent hundreds of hours playing MW2 though, and I don't remember the game being infested with campers as much as BF3 is. And it's not like I'm just running around like a headless chicken either. I move around from spot to spot after getting a couple kills, _especially with how bad_ the spawn system is in BF3's TDM. You'll literally spawn a few feet away from where your killer is 50% of the time. 

I definitely like the game. It's more of a challenge compared to my last two (MW2, BC2). But imho it's flaws outweigh it's pros, at least atm. I'm getting MW3 but won't ditch BF3. I'll just need a breath of fresh air from the camp wars from time to time.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 31, 2011)

I honestly think that Dice hasn't tested TDM enough or at all. Cause when you're spawning someone who just got killed literally a couple of meters away, you're doing something wrong. Of course it doesn't happen that all the time, but still often enough. Especially in that container level. It's freaking chaos in there. That's why I love it as well though. One of the few levels, I don't have to search hard to find someone. 
BTW shotguns in BF3 are ridiculous lol. I got sniped with a shotgun lol. 

You know what the problem will be with MW3 for a while. Annoying people playing only for their K/D. And since they don't know the maps and spawns yet, I bet we'll see a lot of campers. That and the noobs that like to sit in a corner with shotguns, claymore etc. I don't think I'll run that much into them though, since I'll prolly end up playing demo the first week with my friends. That's all they like to play..


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 31, 2011)

A hidden kilstreak? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently, there's a killstreak obtainable by getting 25 kills without the use of any lethal killstreaks (all of them have to be gun and maybe equipment kills). This killstreak is not limited to any Strike Package. There's a nuke that kills everyone (not game-ending) and an EMP that lasts for the whole match.


----------



## dream (Oct 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, at least the nuke doesn't end the match this time.


----------



## Eki (Nov 1, 2011)

try to play Bf3 like CoD.

Theres your mistake.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 1, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> A hidden kilstreak?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 1, 2011)

Beta testers
bug/glitch tester/finders
coding people

:33


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjwqq4ljU6s&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

team defender sounds cool...


----------



## The World (Nov 1, 2011)

*REMEMBER, NO RUSSIAN!*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjI_Lfd5eSU&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2011)

The World said:


> *REMEMBER, NO RUSSIAN!*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjI_Lfd5eSU&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]



That was good for a few laughs.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 1, 2011)

Sounds like Hold the Briefcase from Perfect Dark (64). I find it amusing how they say new maps a lot, you would think new maps would be expected since it's a new game and all. 

MW3 is supposed to be a lot of gun on gun huh, I'm a little unsure about that......instead I expect the same old routine.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEVnZVUf2dk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 1, 2011)

lol, how he didn't see you is beyond me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 1, 2011)

He was in the zone. 

According to his combat record his total game time played is 15days.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 1, 2011)

darn. Only have 3 days. :0


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 1, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Sounds like Hold the Briefcase from Perfect Dark (64). I find it amusing how they say new maps a lot, you would think new maps would be expected since it's a new game and all.
> 
> MW3 is supposed to be a lot of gun on gun huh, I'm a little unsure about that......instead I expect the same old routine.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEVnZVUf2dk[/YOUTUBE]



Are.  You.  Serious.

Tunnel Vision in Black Ops.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 1, 2011)

Kyuujin said:


> Are.  You.  Serious.
> 
> Tunnel Vision in Black Ops.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVTDMA8w2m0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 1, 2011)

Played MW2 for the first time online today...just for the hell of it...

FFS...how do people enjoy that game? LMAO. Noobtubed every 60 seconds. Camping is ridiculous, cant blame peeps for camping cuz the amount of camping spots are ridiculous to begin with...too much snipers, killstreaks make u godly and I can go on and on...


----------



## Naked (Nov 1, 2011)

That's why you should play with a party.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah but don't play with Naked, he scares away winning almost as much as he scares away women.


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEVnZVUf2dk[/YOUTUBE]





What a newb camper.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 1, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Played MW2 for the first time online today...just for the hell of it...
> 
> FFS...how do people enjoy that game? LMAO. Noobtubed every 60 seconds. Camping is ridiculous, cant blame peeps for camping cuz the amount of camping spots are ridiculous to begin with...too much snipers, killstreaks make u godly and I can go on and on...



That's because you're a late-to-the-party faggit. And even with all its problems, it's still more fun than boring stale BlOps.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 1, 2011)

Naked said:


> Good thing I don't scare away either.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5C-cqw2s00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Nov 1, 2011)

Both games are just as easy when you know what you're doing.

Free kids are fraaaaay


----------



## Naked (Nov 1, 2011)

Play StarCraft 2. That takes real skill.









Unless you play Terran.


----------



## Eki (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't have the necessary mouse clicking skills for that.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 1, 2011)

Naked said:


> Play StarCraft 2. That takes real skill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong as always fool, shows what you know.


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2011)

> Unless you play Terran.



Why doesn't playing as Terran require skill?


----------



## Naked (Nov 1, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Wrong as always fool, shows what you know.



Lol, Omni. You don't even play.



Eternal Goob said:


> Why doesn't playing as Terran require skill?



For obvious reasons. 

Let's not get in a SC2 debate in a MW3 thread.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 1, 2011)

Naked said:


> Lol, Omni. You don't even play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See you're retarded, I easily play more genres of games than you do and I've been playing SC since 1998 which obviously carried over into SC2. Toss is what the community complains about especially in the beginning, not Terran.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 2, 2011)

kill confirmed


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> kill confirmed



It could be pretty interesting.


----------



## Naked (Nov 2, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> See you're retarded, I easily play more genres of games than you do and I've been playing SC since 1998 which obviously carried over into SC2. Toss is what the community complains about especially in the beginning, not Terran.


Nope, it goes Terran > Protoss > Zerg.
Actually, people are saying Protoss is really weak right now which is why they got buffs in the latest patch.
lrn2SC2.

Who cares if you play more genres of games than I do. I don't play video games that often anyway.

Also, Kill Confirmed is a piece of shit. Calling it now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 2, 2011)

Naked said:


> Nope, it goes Terran > Protoss > Zerg.
> Actually, people are saying Protoss is really weak right now which is why they got buffs in the latest patch.
> lrn2SC2.
> 
> ...



Moron I'm talking about the competitive scene, there was a reason people complained about Toss, it's only recently things changed around. For a very long time aka launch it was Protoss > Terran > Zerg, god get your facts straight. It's a good thing you're not getting UMvC3, last thing that game needs is more scrubs like you playing it.


----------



## EJ (Nov 2, 2011)

Children

**


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 2, 2011)

Terran and Toss are easy to use.........Zerg is by far the hardest. Ask any knowledgeable SC2 player.


----------



## Naked (Nov 2, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Moron I'm talking about the competitive scene, there was a reason people complained about Toss, it's only recently things changed around. For a very long time aka launch it was Protoss > Terran > Zerg, god get your facts straight. It's a good thing you're not getting UMvC3, last thing that game needs is more scrubs like you playing it.



Lol, it's funny how worked up you're getting over this.
If you call several months ago "only recently", sure. Why would I be talking about how the game was at launch? Does that make sense to you?

And yeah, a game of c.L mashers isn't my thing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 2, 2011)

Naked said:


> Lol, it's funny how worked up you're getting over this.
> If you call several months ago "only recently", sure. Why would I be talking about how the game was at launch? Does that make sense to you?
> 
> And yeah, a game of c.L mashers isn't my thing.



You're talking like Terran was always dominating the scene, and to use them requires skill just like any other race in the game. The game is balanced for the most part, I just get annoyed with idiots like you obviously.

If you get beat by c.L then you truly do suck worse than the kids that play MW3.

Sounds like all you do is stream monster anyways so what's the point.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Nov 2, 2011)

Why is everybody so angry? Once I beat uncharted 3 on crushed mode I will jump into mw3 prolly run support or specialist.


----------



## Naked (Nov 2, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> You're talking like Terran was always dominating the scene, and to use them requires skill just like any other race in the game. The game is balanced for the most part, I just get annoyed with idiots like you obviously.



First of all, I said it jokingly. Secondly, I was only saying using Terran is easier than using the other two.



Violent-nin said:


> If you get beat by c.L then you truly do suck worse than the kids that play MW3.



Says the organizer/participant of a MW3 tournament.
I also like how you took my last statement to heart.

Take things with a grain of salt. It's only video games. No need to throw a tantrum.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 2, 2011)

If you guys missed IGN's 4-hour livestream of MW3, you can check all of it here.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 2, 2011)

Naked said:


> First of all, I said it jokingly. Secondly, I was only saying using Terran is easier than using the other two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually it depends on the player, but most people accuse Toss of being easier to play not Terran.



It's not a tournament for the 50th time, a tournament isn't built like that fool. 

Who's throwing a tantrum, last time I checked I'm not typing in all caps, I'm just talking to you like I always have.


----------



## Naked (Nov 2, 2011)

I never read the rules so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 2, 2011)

Good god shut the fuck up.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 2, 2011)

^You first.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyx6JDQCslE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 2, 2011)

^Kick it old school son.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39YUXIKrOFk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naked (Nov 2, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Good god shut the fuck up.


Lol, you're a little late.

The debate's been long over.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 2, 2011)

I tell ya those slow fuckers always coming late man.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 2, 2011)

Brotha u trippin'.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 2, 2011)

At least it ain't been caught slippin homie.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 2, 2011)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> ^Kick it old school son.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39YUXIKrOFk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Lacks Ubereem and JESUS


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 2, 2011)

So, Activision just announced the Prestige Edition of MW3 to be $160. It's supposed to come with a model Bouncing Betty from the game, The Hardened Edition, art booklet, some dog tags, and a couple of vouchers for those prestige tokens.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 2, 2011)

Think I'll pass on that one.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhTm1CIU5F4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 2, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhTm1CIU5F4[/YOUTUBE]



i wanted to laugh, but got pissed off instead


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdNhi1dcfQk[/YOUTUBE]

Long shit...just fast forward here and there and see some gameplay clips.


----------



## Naked (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 2, 2011)

In that video Specialist was locked, please tell me that's not the case when you start up multiplayer.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 3, 2011)

You unlock specialist at lv.20.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 3, 2011)

is there a tea NF for XBOX


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 3, 2011)

There is, but I'm not sure if we'll admit you, considering you're a Brownhead.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 3, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> There is, but I'm not sure if we'll admit you, considering you're a Brownhead.



that makes me a sad panda


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 3, 2011)

HAven't we already played with you on BlOps or MW2?


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 3, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> HAven't we already played with you on BlOps or MW2?



the only person ive played with from NF is Raging Bird and that was only zombies


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 3, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> You unlock specialist at lv.20.



So much for running Specialist from the beginning.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 3, 2011)

Dude, that's level 20. That should take you all of, what, an hour maybe two?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 3, 2011)

Alright, which good guy dies this time?

Price?
Soap? 
Some yet to be introduced badass like Gaz/Ghost?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 3, 2011)

Price and Soap have plot protection.


----------



## Vault (Nov 3, 2011)

The guy who voiced Gaz and Ghost is back again voicing some other character and he sounds exactly like ghost/Gaz. I think this is becoming a running gag


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 3, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> So much for running Specialist from the beginning.


It goes up to level 80 so getting to level 20 should be a piece of cake. Same with coldblooded in MW2. So annoying to walk around without CB when there are harriers, choppers in the air. Also the new TDM types are really gonna cause for a lot of campers. Death confirmed not so much, team defender.. Seriously I don't even wanna know.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 3, 2011)

The scrub mentality is to camp to protect their K/D and get their kill streaks, people will do it as much as possible and MW3 will be no different.

I wish it was like Battlefield where you can just blow a building down and kill the camper inside.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 3, 2011)

can someone direct me to the team NF for xbox players


----------



## Gecka (Nov 3, 2011)

What are your stats Bushido Brown?


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 3, 2011)

I've seen pirated clips from the campaign and it looks nasty. Thrilling with some good twists and ones I can only guess on, and there IS another devastating moment to be seen.



jaknblak said:


> Price and Soap have plot protection.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Are you sure..?


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 3, 2011)

im a 1.40 overall but my TDM is a 1.73


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 3, 2011)

So I was beasting on Black Ops for a week or two...took a two day break...came back today and was getting owned...not the kinda owned here my going like 11-20...no no...I was doing good BUT I just couldnt seem to get my chopper gunner & shit...

Then one game...I had to defend a point so I ended up camping and what do u know...I got my chopper gunner...went in with the same mentality for the rest of my games and I kept getting the gunner...lol.

Camping is a necessity.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 3, 2011)

Look at Devon getting his scout on.

I can't even remember what my KDR in BlOps was.

^that's cause you just plain suck.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 3, 2011)

Haters gonna hate


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 3, 2011)

Mocking more than hate. You ain't good enough for the latter.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 3, 2011)

I find it amusing when people say killstreaks *don't* encourage camping.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 3, 2011)

Bushido Brown said:


> im a 1.40 overall but my TDM is a 1.73


aight, my GT is AlphaRaptorXI

hit me up whenever, if i don't accept any invites, it's going to be because I'm in a full party. but i'll send you a message telling you and i'll see if i can get you in


Hangat?r said:


> Look at Devon getting his scout on.
> 
> I can't even remember what my KDR in BlOps was.
> 
> ^that's cause you just plain suck.


lol, I can deal with shitty randoms for 1 match. But if I'm gonna play with someone repeatedly, then they better be consistently good.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 3, 2011)

Am I good enough, papi?


----------



## Gecka (Nov 3, 2011)

if you keep calling me daddy it won't matter <3


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 3, 2011)

You better not gay out and just play with that Fish all the time, though. Or I'ma punch yo balls in.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 3, 2011)

One of you fools need to start recording your gameplays, I'm curious how the 360 side of NF rolls.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 3, 2011)

capture cards are expensive

D:


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 3, 2011)

Use a shitty camera.


----------



## Naked (Nov 3, 2011)

Gecka said:


> capture cards are expensive
> 
> D:


You can get a Dazzle for cheap if you really wanted to.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 3, 2011)

Wait, wait...

People play FPS on console?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 3, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Wait, wait...
> 
> People play FPS on console?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 3, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


>



Owned.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 3, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Wait, wait...
> 
> People play FPS on console?



Most people play on console lol

I lack funds to get a proper gaming PC.


----------



## Eki (Nov 3, 2011)

lol, what is this? The 90's?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 4, 2011)

/dickslaps antman


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 4, 2011)

another week for this bitch to come out?


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 4, 2011)

4 days to go. I still haven't gotten my Uncharted 3 copy. UC3 before anything else!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 4, 2011)

instead of wasting money on upgrading PC stuff.. i can use that money to buy awesome PS3/console exclusives like Uncharted 3 or UMVC 3


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 4, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> One of you fools need to start recording your gameplays, I'm curious how the 360 side of NF rolls.



i roll troll
turtle with rafficas c4

bling riot shield rafficas
with ahrdline last stand martyrdom

IT'S pure troll 

or suicide bomber with rpg c4 danger close


----------



## johnjensen (Nov 4, 2011)

Modern Warfare 3 is one of the most popular as well as entertaining game,it has awesome graphics and its really fun to play this game.this game is full of fun that's why most of the peoples are like that game.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 4, 2011)

Eki said:


> lol, what is this? The 90's?



The 90's were amazing son.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0YkXmebAGM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes, yes they were.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 4, 2011)

i need xbox live subscription again, anybody seen a good deal?


----------



## Corruption (Nov 4, 2011)

So, somebody bought this game on ebay for $1,725.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 4, 2011)

And the kicker is that it'll take 4 days to ship.


----------



## dream (Nov 4, 2011)

> Elite, the social network/video-making/DLC-flogging wrapper for Call of Duty due to launch with Contemporary Fighting Techniques 3 next week, won’t be turning up on PC at the same time as the game itself. Why? It’s because you’re so insecure. And so you should be, with that nose. Oh, sorry, I’ve got it wrong – it’s because the devs think the PC’s insecure. That’s not an insult, calm down. They’re just worried about cheaters hacking the system: the precious statistics must be protected!
> 
> “We’re as committed as ever to the PC, but the need to ensure a safe PC environment is greater than ever,” said Beachhead Studio head Chacko Sonny (that’s ‘Chacko Sonny‘. Wow.) ” It’s really extensive. We need more time to get there, so Elite on PC will not launch on Day 1. We’re working our butts off to make it happen, but we won’t release it until we know that PC gamers can enjoy Elite as it’s meant to be.
> 
> ...







I wonder how long it'll be delayed.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 4, 2011)

ELITE was just a glorified combat record that was slow to update and slow to access


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 4, 2011)

Gecka said:


> ELITE was just a glorified combat record that was slow to update and slow to access



+1 to all of this.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 4, 2011)

Jumped onto MW2

First game of search I come in 2 rounds late

I go 10-1

was this game always this easy???????


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 4, 2011)

It was but I noticed a lot of more scrubbier players around, not sure where they all came from so late in the games life cycle.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 4, 2011)

play afghan

get a light machine gun

kill everyone


----------



## Gecka (Nov 4, 2011)

What maps from MW2 do you want on MW3?

Skidrow, Terminal (with fixed spawns), and Invasion


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 4, 2011)

Gecka said:


> What maps from MW2 do you want on MW3?
> 
> Skidrow, Terminal (with fixed spawns), and Invasion



pretty much if ya ask me...

putting in summit from BO would be nice as well..


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 4, 2011)

Terminal, Highrise, Skidrow and Sub Base.

I'd also like to see Summit (favorite map in Black Ops) back but it won't happen sadly.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 4, 2011)

Was playing Demolition today 
Team was getting spawn trapped, like every game as always 
Like the BOSS I am I was rocking Counter spy plane, sentry gun and R-Thunder...

Lets just say that I trolled the opposition, lol. Its so BOSS if you get plants even though you're getting spawn trapped! Got 4 plants/defuses minimum every game. C4 & semtex, rolling with warlord pro, smoke screen dancing ya'll 
Playing Demo on BlOps without the counter spy plane is a noob move too cuz if the opposition gets the Blackbird up just ONCE...the game gets fucked right there. Im just sayin'

Edit: Bring back that Terminal map. I enjoyed it when I tried out MW2 the other day.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 4, 2011)

yeah.. Highrise is also fun..


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you for your wisdom.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 4, 2011)

.................................


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 5, 2011)

nah, i'm gonna get the game but i won't even be able to play, i need to be on the streets supporting occupy wall street.  i can't be a fat ass at home while people are getting their heads cracked in the street.


----------



## Taki (Nov 5, 2011)

The campaign wasnt bad at all, good job IW.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 5, 2011)

The campaign has never been bad in the MW series. Muhaha


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 5, 2011)

Taki said:


> The campaign wasnt bad at all, good job IW.



What are you talking about? MW3 isn't out yet.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 5, 2011)

He probably pirated/got the game early.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 5, 2011)

Is it out on piratebay?

Can I even ask this question?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 5, 2011)

You already did, lol.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 5, 2011)

Can I even answer that question? lol


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2011)

blak, you can but don't provide links to be on the safe side.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 5, 2011)

Naw, I won't. Besides, he can probably check himself.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 5, 2011)

Apparently dashboarding will now reset all of your stats, and if you do it again, will keep you from playing multiplayer

[YOUTUBE]TkDgrPgAUe8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 5, 2011)

ROFL.

That's great.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2011)

sorry to be a noob, but what does pass as "dashboarding"? 

does it simply mean quitting from a match or what?


----------



## Gecka (Nov 5, 2011)

Dashboarding is either turning off your console entirely, or going to the xboxdashboard in the middle/end of a game

I don't know what the ps3 equivalent is though, sorry


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 5, 2011)

It's when people go to the dashboard to quit a match. By doing this, the stats from that match won't be recorded.

I dunno if it's the same with ps3 and the XMB, though. It probably is.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2011)

That's a bit extreme, what if the power goes out?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's a bit extreme, what if the power goes out?



this is why i am worried... my PSN usually logs off on its own when i play..


----------



## Naked (Nov 5, 2011)

They would think of some retarded "solution" like this.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 5, 2011)

Should at least have to happen more than twice before it stops letting you play.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2011)

> By doing this, the stats from that match won't be recorded.



For just the player who went to the dashboard or will the stats not be recorded for anyone?


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 5, 2011)

Just the player.

edit: Now, I'm hearing that the video is lying. The stats getting reset doesn't happen. And if it is, it's probably just a glitch/bug.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2011)

> Just the player.



Then if the video is real I don't see why IW would even have to fix the problem.


----------



## 115 (Nov 5, 2011)

Ehh I call BS. Power outages, random disconnects and all the other players who have a shitty wireless connection. Infinity Ward wouldn't be this stupid, maybe. Unless they could tell the difference between Dashboarding, disconnecting and the power going out.

[edit] After checking out the video it seems obvious that he encountered a bug within the multiplayer game. First resetting all his stats and then disallowing him to join multiplayer altogether. If it was an actual feature, they would've surely disallowed joining friends in multiplayer as well.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 5, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Then if the video is real I don't see why IW would even have to fix the problem.


I don't understand. what's the problem?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 5, 2011)

So can I kick some Israeli butt in this game? Anyone who's played the game that can tell me what's up with the campaign?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't be too offended. 

I'm kidding. A little...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 5, 2011)

omg call the anti defamation league


----------



## Taki (Nov 6, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> What are you talking about? MW3 isn't out yet.



I played it on my friend's 360. He knows a guy at costco..and yeah.


----------



## 115 (Nov 6, 2011)

Taki said:


> I played it on my friend's 360. He knows a guy at costco..and yeah.



Has multiplayer slowed down a bit compared to MW2? I love my arcade shooters but that shit was really fast-paced.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 6, 2011)

any word on the hit detection, is it more like mw2 or BO, i won't deal with BO again


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 6, 2011)

Gecka said:


> But if I'm gonna play with someone repeatedly, then they better be consistently good.


lol guess I should temper the game invites I send you. If there was ever an inconsistent player it's me.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 6, 2011)

You're consistently ass, tho'.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 6, 2011)

Demolition....5 kills...40+ deaths.
10 plants, 1 defuse. Whole team trapped.

Whats K/D? Im all abt the objective!


----------



## Naked (Nov 6, 2011)

Did you win?


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 6, 2011)

K/D means fuck all. Theres going to be tons of pussy ass clans in MW3 using their K/D as proof as how good they are. :rofl


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 6, 2011)

Naked said:


> Did you win?



^The most important thing.

Winning is the only thing I care about in a match, even if I go 0-30 as long as the team wins I don't care. Granted I want to at least feel like I helped the team win, so if I had no kills but had a ton of flag captures or bomb plants I'm content.


----------



## Naked (Nov 6, 2011)

It doesn't mean anything if you didn't win.

It just means that you guys got shat on.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 6, 2011)

Na...didnt win, lol. It was impossible. Had to carry the whole damn team on my back. It was too much. Dogs trolled me when I was making that 'last second' plant and then we lost. :/

edit: You cant tell me its not impressive for a human to get 10 plants while your whole team is getting spawn trapped. Thts madness!


----------



## Naked (Nov 6, 2011)

Then they were pretty shitty at spawn trapping.

Who the hell lets someone plant 10 times?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 6, 2011)

Naked said:


> Then they were pretty shitty at spawn trapping.
> 
> Who the hell lets someone plant 10 times?




Idk but they gave me mad respect after the game ended.

Running with my pistol, Marathon, Dropping that tactical insertion anywhere away from my spawn ASAP just so I can escape. It worked like a charm. They found my insertion alot but it was too late...I was already at the bomb 

SMOKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE SCREEENNNNNN


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJG8di3u7MI&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 6, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> ^The most important thing.
> 
> Winning is the only thing I care about in a match, even if I go 0-30 as long as the team wins I don't care. Granted I want to at least feel like I helped the team win, so if I had no kills but had a ton of flag captures or bomb plants I'm content.



pretty much this.. thats why i am going to run support


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 6, 2011)

I could care less about K/D

What I do care about is getting my killstreaks though, and winning obviously.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqRm5pMizjE&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 6, 2011)

I love those guys lol.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 6, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> You're consistently ass, tho'.


If by ass you mean consistently getting twice as many kills as deaths while capturing objectives, then yes, guilty as charged. Funnily enough whenever I play with Johnny we always top the leaderboard.


----------



## Eki (Nov 6, 2011)

I haven't played CoD in about a year and i think im still high as fuck in ranking


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 6, 2011)

^It doesn't hurt that you rape women and children in this game series


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 6, 2011)

*Report: Masked Bandits Steal 6000 Copies of Modern Warfare 3*

As if we needed reminding of how big a commercial event the release of a new Call of Duty game is, word comes from France that a truck full of copies of the game has been hijacked by professional thieves.

On Saturday the truck, driving through Cr?teil in southern Paris, was rammed by another vehicle. After the dust had settled, two men emerged from the colliding car armed with knives, and used tear gas to subdue the truck's driver and colleague before making off with an estimated 6000 video games, valued at around €400,000.

While initial reports did not specify which game/games in particular was involved, later stories, citing the French news agency France-Info, say the title in question is Modern Warfare 3.

GrandtheftAuto:

I wonder if they used Co-Op?


----------



## Eki (Nov 6, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> ^It doesn't hurt that you rape women and children in this game series



No one is safe from my tiny dong.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 6, 2011)

saw the new mw3 commercial with sam worthington and dwight howard and the fatty from superbad


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh wow.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 6, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> If by ass you mean consistently getting twice as many kills as deaths while capturing objectives, then yes, guilty as charged. Funnily enough whenever I play with Johnny we always top the leaderboard.



And when you played with me, I topped the leaderboard


----------



## dream (Nov 7, 2011)

> As if we needed reminding of how big a commercial event the release of a new Call of Duty game is, word comes from France that a truck full of copies of the game has been hijacked by professional thieves.
> 
> On Saturday the truck, driving through Cr?teil in southern Paris, was rammed by another vehicle. After the dust had settled, two men emerged from the colliding car armed with knives, and used tear gas to subdue the truck's driver and colleague before making off with an estimated 6000 video games, valued at around €400,000.
> 
> While initial reports did not specify which game/games in particular was involved, later stories, citing the French news agency France-Info, say the title in question is Modern Warfare 3.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 7, 2011)

it was an accident or was it? ...Time to check E-Bay!!


----------



## Gecka (Nov 7, 2011)

That's almost $650,000

hot damn what a snag


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 7, 2011)

Take that Battlefield! No one wants to steal EA's shitty game.


----------



## Face (Nov 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Take that Battlefield! No one wants to steal EA's shitty game.



Hey. 
Battlefield 3 is  not a shitty game.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> If by ass you mean consistently getting twice as many kills as deaths while capturing objectives, then yes, guilty as charged. Funnily enough whenever I play with Johnny we always top the leaderboard.





Gecka said:


> And when you played with me, I topped the leaderboard



And I spank both you minorities.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 7, 2011)

> armed with knives

chuunin lvl


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2011)

lol                   wut


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 7, 2011)

white power.

Still trying to prestige in COD4 before Tuesday. Don't see it happening though.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2011)

You shut your kaffir hole.

Wait, the CoD4 prestiges count as well?


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 7, 2011)

No u

Yes, they count.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 7, 2011)

Man I haven't cut loose in a long time. You kids ready to get raped come Nov 8?

Lol jk jk, but this will be exciting. I think I've seen enough to justify buying it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 7, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Take that Battlefield! No one wants to steal EA's shitty game.



Wait, what?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2011)

So F1stdacuffs has stated that he feels Sniper Rifles/Quickscoping is back and better than ever.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 7, 2011)

Get ready for the flood of montage videos of 12 year olds players doing 360 quickscopes/no-scopes. 

Riot Shield + Throwing Knife to silence these fools.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 7, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> I don't understand. what's the problem?


----------



## Gecka (Nov 7, 2011)

Ballistic Vest should be able to piss off a few montage makers

Also yes, riot shield ftw. Although I'd use C4


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 7, 2011)

Crixpack/Newton was always the C4 + Riot Shield guy for Team NF on the PS3 side, but I'm definitely guilty of having a lot of fun with that set up as well.

I loved baiting people with a Riot Shield and then quickly switching to my pistol and killing them before they can even react.


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Crixpack/Newton was always the C4 + Riot Shield guy for Team NF on the PS3 side, but I'm definitely guilty of having a lot of fun with that set up as well.
> 
> I loved baiting people with a Riot Shield and then quickly switching to my pistol and killing them before they can even react.



Seem like u will have tons of fun using the recon juggernaught on the support strike package. U will be armed with riot shield and a usp 45


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 7, 2011)

I have been playing lots of domination and sabotage games these days. I think we should do more of that, team NF


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2011)

just got the game a couple hours ago..




its basically a mix of BO and MW2.. Scar is pretty epic so far.. hip fire is much more improved than MW2.. matchmaking is good as well.. killstreaks confuse me though..

no more commando BS


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2011)

Lol.      Ps3


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 7, 2011)

Stop trying to hype the game for me Khris.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Nov 7, 2011)

Khris said:


> just got the game a couple hours ago..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How does one get pro perks?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 7, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Stop trying to hype the game for me Khris.



Your hype for MW3? Fail. UMvC3 bitch.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 7, 2011)

SF shits on MVC


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Your hype for MW3? Fail. UMvC3 bitch.



Been hyped for UMvC3 since it was announced. 

As for this game, I expect it to play like MW2 which makes it sound like fun.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 7, 2011)

I think this game will be quality. Worth the day 1 buy.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 7, 2011)

commando is gone? no super knifing?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 7, 2011)

I am afraid to buy a Call of Duty game since MW2....I just can't afford to make the same mistake....One of the reason I went BF3...


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 7, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Been hyped for UMvC3 since it was announced.
> 
> As for this game, I expect it to play like MW2 which makes it sound like fun.



You only had fun on MW2 because all of Team NF was there, and that's the spot on truth.



Santoryu said:


> SF shits on MVC



Depends which SF we're talking about exactly.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> You only had fun on MW2 because all of Team NF was there, and that's the spot on truth.



And with Team NF reuniting for MW3, fun will be had once more.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 7, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> And with Team NF reuniting for MW3, fun will be had once more.



I'll ditch it in a week for UMvC3.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 7, 2011)

New BOSS demo score.
6 plants, 3 defuses.

And I discovered Theater  So I made a youtube account. Gonna try and upload these BOSS gameplays I've been getting. Watching someone playing objectives aggressively is better than watching someone gets a zillion kills. I shall prove it 

Dont have a clue how I'm getting those vids off my console though. Help?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 7, 2011)

shit, my game is shipped, but i don't have xbox live.  also i haven't updated my xbox in 5 months


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 7, 2011)

I like Elpresador and all but this video made me feel disgust as a gamer. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_aQKJ_UgUs[/YOUTUBE]

People with this kind of mentality about CoD deserve every single bad thing that happens to them in-game.


----------



## dream (Nov 7, 2011)

Lol Elpresador.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 7, 2011)

This guy hilarious.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 7, 2011)

Elpresador is the voice of the 360. 

Man fanboys on one console and switched to the next and fanboys for it. lol

I love the guy.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 7, 2011)

Summoning Team NF for a last run of Black Ops for a while, all non-frauds get online.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2011)

okay, this is fairly official:-

Assassin(PRO) is the best perk..
Juggernaut(Riot Shield) is too epic and lulzworthy in this game..
Damage is higher, but maybe i am seeing things..
Leveling is very easy, i am in the mid 30s already..
SCAR is so far one of the best guns with Silencer..
Resistance is IMO the best map..

overall okay game, it will atleast keep me busy till Ultimate and KOF..




NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> commando is gone? no super knifing?



well there is melee, but didn't try it yet.. nor did i have any problems with teleport knifing yet.. 



Bolivian Alpaca said:


> How does one get pro perks?



same as MW2.. through challenges.. they're very easy though.. i already pro'd assassin, slight o hand, stalker, and quick draw.. 



Brandon Heat said:


> Stop trying to hype the game for me Khris.



had to be done breh  



Hangat?r said:


> Lol.      Ps3



lol. what is wrong with you anyway?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 7, 2011)

Khris said:


> okay, this is fairly official:-
> 
> Assassin(PRO) is the best perk..
> Juggernaut(Riot Shield) is too epic and lulzworthy in this game..
> ...



:sanji
.........................


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> :sanji
> .........................



wow.. great input 


EDIT:-

okay, one final input for those having second thoughts on the game before i got to sleep(big day tomorrow )

1) If you're sick of only one of MW2 or Black Ops, this might give you a breathe of fresh air.. 

2) If you're sick of both of them and despise them so fucking much, then *stay away from this game*.. This is basically BO's and MW2's nerdy bastard child that looks less cool than its parents.. you wont find anything "new" or "different" you're better off buying BF3.. seriously, this coming from a guy that hates BF3 with a passion..

3) If you're friends are buying it, then you should check it out.. Party interface is as good as BO and you'll have a lot of fun with friends..


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 7, 2011)

Khris said:


> wow.. great input



Lol. Im just surprised you unlocked so many pro perks already. :amazed
Idk-Idk...Maybe their easy to get so who knows if my shock is justified.

Im getting MW3 for sure. I only got into COD with Black ops so...this will be new to me in a way.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 7, 2011)

KILL CONFIRMED seems like a good fast paced mode for me, it'll probably take over for FFA


----------



## Convicted playa (Nov 7, 2011)

i am getting Mw3 i have bf3. 
My buddy is going to the midnight launch and i might tag along to pick up my preorder


For the Comparision:

I have to say bf3 is an amazing game in terms of effort put in it ripps the shit outa mw3.
Mw3 however is faster paced and i like that i dont want  maps made for 64 people with only 24 people playing on them. They need to make it so more people play so i can encounter more gun on gun on my 360. In terms of how fun they both are ummm we will have to wait and see because i have high hopes for Mw3 to entertain me until Gta 5 comes out which i play along with the other 3 untill Halo 4 comes out. I just find that a lot more work goes into halo then the rest of the games and i kind of like the stratigizing required hope you guys all buy it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 7, 2011)

Only buying it for the campaign.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 7, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Only buying it for the campaign.



Only buying it so I can talk to the cute girl at the register...


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 7, 2011)

^Spoken like a true man.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 7, 2011)

Maybe you can ask her for her gamertag.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 7, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Maybe you can ask her for her gamertag.



That's boy shit yo, gotta get those digits son.


----------



## Eki (Nov 7, 2011)

Good thing Skyrim is almost here to mask the fragrance of shit that is InfinityWard


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 7, 2011)

Just played it at my nephews. Aiming down sights is so slow imo. I hope I can improve that with a perk. Loving the hit detection after playing a year of blackops. Not that impressed with some of the maps. There are a lot of rooms with small windows that people camp in. It's fucked up to spot them cause the window is so freaking small. UMP isn't as beast anymore (had to try lol). M16 is beast and the SCAR is as solid as ever. I only played for 1 hour, which makes it hard to give full impressions,  but so far my biggest annoyance is ADS. Also people playing TDM are so retarded. Who the hell walks 4 guys side by side to the enemy. Freaking retards in my team were getting raped. I only got a 2.2 k/d  or something every round. And I was camping hard lol. BF3 style.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 7, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I like Elpresador and all but this video made me feel disgust as a gamer.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_aQKJ_UgUs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> People with this kind of mentality about CoD deserve every single bad thing that happens to them in-game.



Is this loser serious? What happened to gamers?


----------



## Eki (Nov 7, 2011)

What happened? Balls didn't drop is what happened.


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 7, 2011)

So many people on facebook hyped up for this game. I don't understand it. Someone explain.


----------



## Eki (Nov 7, 2011)

Multiplayer = fun = prestige = K/D = Huge Egos 

When in reality, just about everyone who plays is complete shit.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 7, 2011)

Had a nice MW3 eve BLOPS gameplay to close it out. 41-5 on villa. 
Not saying I will stop playing OPS however, lol.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 7, 2011)

are there still emblems?


----------



## Naked (Nov 7, 2011)

Is the game still as slow-paced as Black Cocks Ops?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 7, 2011)

MW3 News:



> Numerous online reports indicate that a French deliver truck carrying approximately 6,000 copies of the title in south Paris was hijacked by two people in masks on Saturday. The culprits crashed into the vehicle with their own car and proceeded to use tear-gas on the truck’s drivers before making off with the copies of MW3 – a prize reportedly worth 400,000 euros – or $551,000.



I know who I'm buying my copy off of.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 8, 2011)

There are illicit copies of MWIII walking with Vendors in Paris get them while you can before the Police lock Vendors in a can.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 8, 2011)

Naked said:


> Is the game still as slow-paced as Black Cocks Ops?


Oh nooo it's quite the opposite. Really fast paced. Even in TDM. I didn't have a problem finding people at all. More like I had a problem finding a safe spot after I killed someone. People sound/reddotmap whoring are irritating. I kill someone, 3 hyena's come cause they smell blood. 

Leveling is really easy btw. I only played around 1 hour and I'm already level 20 (TDM only). I had around 10-15 kills every round. Which isn't that much either. I thought level 14 for SoH was crazy, but it's easy.



NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> are there still emblems?


Yup, emblems and titels are still in there.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 8, 2011)

Basically, if you didn't like the previous COD games, your probably not going to like this one  It doesn't do anything particularly new or revolutionary as usual. But for fans who enjoyed the other games, there are a host of additions to enjoy 

But i did get used to sprint launching in BO


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 8, 2011)

I love blowing shit up.... Its a stress reliever.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 8, 2011)

I got this shit but now my gaybox 3shitty needs to update. Everyone will have prestiged by now at this rate.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 8, 2011)

I have to skip this game.... for SKYRIM!!!!!!!!!!

My wallet demands it.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 8, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid HD and Assassins Creed Revelation are tomorrow and Next week Yes!!!

The Opening was Beast that last part was Epic!!


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 8, 2011)

This is how big call duty is here
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlyHA5fc4wk&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nintendosucks (Nov 8, 2011)

Eki said:


> Multiplayer = fun = prestige = K/D = Huge Egos
> 
> When in reality, just about everyone who plays is complete shit.



That is true. I doubt people play for fun anymore. They always rage and get so worked up and act like how cod they are in cod relaly matters in life lol


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 8, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> That is true. I doubt people play for fun anymore. They always rage and get so worked up and act like how cod they are in cod relaly matters in life lol



Yeah, cussing out little kids because they don't want to suck nearly as much as the whiny 23 year old basement dweller. Almost every other lobby i went in back when MW2 was popular had arguments between 14 year olds and grown ass men.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 8, 2011)

MW3 is the best game ever created in existence. You see at first is seems pretty good. Then you use the riot shield. At first glance it seems like it got a huge nerf. But then you unlock the melee proficiency and all of the sudden MW3 is the greatest game ever.


----------



## fireking77 (Nov 8, 2011)

I Just got my xbox360 copy and all i have to say is MW3 is the best call of duty game i have played.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2011)

Which is highly retarded because you've barely been able to play it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2011)

People who went to midnight release.....

--

Yeah the game hasn't even been out a week maybe wait till the frauds start abusing the exploits before you think the game is godlike perhaps?


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 8, 2011)

nintendosucks said:


> This is how big call duty is here
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlyHA5fc4wk&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]



Thats some bad driving homie.

What was you peoples most used gun on Black Ops?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 8, 2011)

Soap...........................................................................................................................................................................................................


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gecka (Nov 8, 2011)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> Thats some bad driving homie.
> 
> What was you peoples most used gun on Black Ops?



AUG

Anybody else think that the SCAR-L is fucking amazing (it may even have to be nerfed)


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia, 


*Spoiler*: __ 



what happened?


----------



## Naked (Nov 8, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> MW3 is the best game ever created in existence.



lol'd              .


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 8, 2011)

Won't be picking this up till late this week or early next week. I expect a majority of you guys to prestige at least twice by then.


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks like Steam gamers have had enough of the MW series going by Steam stats.  Both BOs and MW2 had the most people playing the game, on Steam, when they launched.  MW3 on the other hand couldn't overcome Counter-Strike.  :/


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2011)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> Thats some bad driving homie.
> 
> What was you peoples most used gun on Black Ops?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PACOm2ThJzg[/YOUTUBE]

Just made that video today.


----------



## Naked (Nov 8, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Won't be picking this up till late this week or early next week. I expect a majority of you guys to prestige at least twice by then.


My brother's picking it up now, but I don't expect to play it for a while.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh, you and your handguns Omni. 

If your brother is buying it, I doubt we will ever see you on MW3.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2011)

Naked said:


> My brother's picking it up now, but I don't expect to play it for a while.



Is your brother better than you at least?



Brandon Heat said:


> Oh, you and your handguns Omni.
> 
> If your brother is buying it, I doubt we will ever see you on MW3.



Hanguns are more fun and reward you for being like Bond.


----------



## Naked (Nov 8, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Oh, you and your handguns Omni.
> 
> If your brother is buying it, I doubt we will ever see you on MW3.



Yeah, I might buy it for myself later when the price goes down if I like it because I really need a new laptop.



Violent-nin said:


> Is your brother better than you at least?



No one's better than me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2011)

Naked said:


> Yeah, I might buy it for myself later when the price goes down if I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> No one's better than me.



So sounds like he's better after all.


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2011)

So I decided to get it for PC just for the heck of it.  Hopefully it'll be enjoyable enough for a while.


----------



## Naked (Nov 8, 2011)

Lol, you'll regret playing with him if you do.

Just saiyan.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2011)

How long is the SP? Just started on the third mission.


----------



## Naked (Nov 8, 2011)

Also Omni, fix your rendering dimensions.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 8, 2011)

Naked said:


> Yeah, I might buy it for myself later when the price goes down if I like it because I really need a new laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> No one's better than me.



Makes no sense why you and your brother have to buy your own copy of the same game. Learn to share fool.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Makes no sense why you and your brother have to buy your own copy of the same game. Learn to share fool.



Matt is the big brother yet he's the one who's the punk bitch.


----------



## Naked (Nov 8, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Makes no sense why you and your brother have to buy your own copy of the same game. Learn to share fool.



Because he's always playing.



Violent-nin said:


> Matt is the big brother yet he's the one who's the punk bitch.



If I _really_ want to play, I can kick him off.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2011)

Naked said:


> Because he's always playing.
> 
> 
> 
> If I _really_ want to play, I can kick him off.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mblUcKxZ-hE&list=FLUkpFQguGsZX1zrW1yS0yZQ&index=2&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]
--

Amazing gameplay, first online match of mine......

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGsvSesFeyg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 8, 2011)

You scared away all the competition.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 8, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Geralt of Rivia,
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Soap gets killed before the end of the game after he is recovered (from the Shephard thing, Price is forced to avenge him.


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Soap gets killed before the end of the game after he is recovered (from the Shephard thing, Price is forced to avenge him.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck this shit.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 8, 2011)

No recoil on any gun....its MW alright.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 8, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Amazing gameplay, first online match of mine......
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGsvSesFeyg[/YOUTUBE]



Thats been every single fuckin match I had so far dude. 3 hours not a single fucking full game. host migration drops and its laggy as fuck.


----------



## Face (Nov 8, 2011)

Sounds like MW3 is selling like crazy where I live as well.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 8, 2011)

So assassin is mandatory in this game pretty much which breaks the fuck out of it. Every two seconds UAV UAV UAV and the any scrub gets advanced UAV cause its in support.


----------



## Naked (Nov 8, 2011)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> So assassin is mandatory in this game pretty much which breaks the fuck out of it. Every two seconds UAV UAV UAV and the *any scrub gets advanced UAV cause its in support*.



I knew support would be retarded as fuck.

I love how everyone uses the excuse "I'm an objective player" even though in reality they're shit at the game.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2011)

Advanced UAV is still a poor man's SR-71 though.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 8, 2011)

so whats the concensus , better than BO , are the BO problems gone?


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2011)

Played my first match, it's decent enough I suppose.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 8, 2011)

imma get on xbox once my game shows up

GT: superbadhatter

if u wanna add me let me know ur NF id,i've cursed out lots of people on here


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 8, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Advanced UAV is still a poor man's SR-71 though.



Not as good but still stupid when it's in the air 80% of the time and normal uavs are there 100% of the time.

Yo I gotta ask how the fuck does someone learn a map if they just hide in a corner. im trying to run around have fun and learn the map but get shot in the back by these little cunts.


----------



## Naked (Nov 8, 2011)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> Yo I gotta ask how the fuck does someone learn a map if they just hide in a corner. im trying to run around have fun and learn the map but get shot in the back by these little cunts.



You're supposed to check every single corner you come across for campers. You should know that by now after a year of Black Ops.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 8, 2011)

Naked said:


> You're supposed to check every single corner you come across for campers. You should know that by now after a year of Black Ops.



But I like to run n gun full speed was hoping I could do that in MW3 since Black Ops was so fuckin slow.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2011)

I plan to play like your average fraud in MW3, no more of sacrificing myself for my random scrub teammates and letting loose.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2011)

You can't effectively run and gun until you learn the map.




Lolololololololwtf, remington dualscope? xDDDDD


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 8, 2011)

Went 17-12 on my first game, kept pressing select to spot. Been a year and a half since I last touched a COD game.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 8, 2011)

Naked said:


> lol'd              .



That was the desired effect. However in seriousness it is a great game. The maps seem pretty good, the riot shield got a buff, and its all the MW2 Black Ops didn't provide.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 8, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> You can't effectively run and gun until you learn the map.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True but peoples still camp like pussies all the time so its hard to get around.


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2011)

running around herping and derping, you best expect to get shot like a fraud. 

lol


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 8, 2011)

Campers gonna camp. It's nothing new really so I don't know why some people get so flustered at it.


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2011)

Cause they think they are god like :33

Must not be that God like if you keep dying though :33


----------



## fireking77 (Nov 8, 2011)

Is it me or is  leveling up to easy on this. just played 5 matchs and already lvl23 lol.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 8, 2011)

Campaign finished, the final level is many, many ways of awesome.

Three words.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm the juggernaut...


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2011)

Does the story finally end?


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 8, 2011)

From how it's ended, yes.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2011)

Dat        Price.


----------



## Naked (Nov 8, 2011)

Are there any overpowered classes/guns yet? (besides Assassin)


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2011)

Wait, so you only get prestige tokens for MW2?


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 8, 2011)

just had my best tdm game ever 38-5 on a map i dont really like, but at one point i channelled my inter Onlyusemeblade and knife 5 people in a row in a span of 15 seconds


----------



## Naked (Nov 8, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Wait, so you only get prestige tokens for MW2?


It's one for every game you've "prestiged" in if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 8, 2011)

*Gamer Thwarts Teen Gunman’s Attempt to Steal His Copy of Call of Duty*

_A 27-year-old man fought off an armed teenager in a dark parking lot when the would-be robber demanded his copy of Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 at gunpoint, Kansas City police say. The 18-year-old was arrested earlier today after following a customer from a GameStop. 

When confronted by the teen, the 27-year-old fought for the gun, forcing the suspect to flee the area. Police say the bumbling teenager confronted the gamer in his apartment parking lot about 1 a.m., racking a round in his gun and shouting "Give me the game." When the gamer told him off, the gunman racked a second round, ejecting the first onto the ground. 

That's when the gamer made his move, struggling over the gun until the teen fled. Police arrested the teen hours later, after discovering him standing in line at the same GameStop, waiting to buy a copy of the game._

Black-OPS:


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2011)

Lololololol.

First game: 15-0


Naked: I've only gotten 3 prestige tokens. =/

edit: Ooooooooh, nvm. You can only get 1 token per game before MW3.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 8, 2011)

> Police arrested the teen hours later, after discovering him standing in line at the same GameStop, waiting to buy a copy of the game.



                       .


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2011)

lawlz

Hope he enjoys getting NoobTube'd in jail


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2011)

My k/d is 15.0, what's y'all KD?


----------



## Naked (Nov 8, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Lololololol.
> 
> First game: 15-0
> 
> ...



It sucks because I played CoD4 and W@W on different accounts.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 8, 2011)

... I worry about the IQs of criminals in this country just take the article for example they start out stupid and get arrested for being even stupider. I mean who goes back to the same Gamestop to potenially fail at theft again after Failing to jack some guys game at Gunpoint.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2011)

Ugh. Already fucking campers with baby-monitors.


----------



## Naked (Nov 8, 2011)

From what I've seen, the KSG 12 = hitmarkers galore.

Also, why do the stuns take the same amount of time to throw out as flashes? Did stuns get better or did flashes get worse?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2011)

I just want the supersoaker gun. I'm raping with that thing in the first class.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 8, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Wait, so you only get prestige tokens for MW2?


Dumb ^ (use bro) I told you before.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2011)

Ey yo das racist.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 8, 2011)

You can get them from COD4, WaW, and BO too.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 8, 2011)

KD 122.6


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 8, 2011)

My K/D is probably around .4. Riot SHielding is tough in this game.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 8, 2011)

comes from sitting a lot of corners. everyone else is sitting corners or prone in a bush, so if you're getting a high ratio you're fagging it up more than the others.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm rushing my ass off. Might even forgo taking Scavenger in this game.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 8, 2011)

Who has tried out the shotguns? The first two are garbage (in my experience) but the SPAS is back with its former glory. I'm trying to unlock proficiencies so I get less hitmarkers though. Those are back with a vengeance.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 8, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm rushing my ass off. Might even forgo taking Scavenger in this game.


Except your idea of rushing is sitting Pride Rock.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Naked (Nov 8, 2011)

I think it's pretty funny that destroying UAVs count towards your pointstreaks.

That's a little too easy.

Keep the pointstreaks to objectives and kills.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2011)

Nah, killing killstreaks should be rewarded,


----------



## Naked (Nov 8, 2011)

Then theoretically, you can sit just sit there and shoot down 12 UAVs and get an AC130 without ever having to kill anyone or capture objectives.

It just sounds too easy to me.

Also, UAVs will be even more useless because everyone will be shooting them down.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm more concerned with the fact that clans or three+ member parties should be able to rape in this game. The lone wolf takes it in the arse once again.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 8, 2011)

So, Kotick already confirmed a COD for 2012 lol.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 8, 2011)

Team work > not team work. Who would have ever thought?


----------



## Naked (Nov 8, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> I'm more concerned with the fact that clans or three+ member parties should be able to rape in this game. The lone wolf takes it in the arse once again.



It doesn't really affect me because I don't usually play unless I'm in a party, but lone players have always been at a disadvantage.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 8, 2011)

Please tell me they let you see the amount of plants/flag captures you've had in a game like Black ops...

I dont want the game to end in Demo and all I have to show is 8 kills and 1 trillion deaths.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 8, 2011)

So the meta user score got hijacked and taken down i see


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> comes from sitting a lot of corners. everyone else is sitting corners or prone in a bush, so if you're getting a high ratio you're fagging it up more than the others.



Aye, don't hate hoe

I'll roast marshmallows all day son.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2011)

360 players add me: Sir0Slick


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 8, 2011)

Has anyone tried the spec ops yet?


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> 360 players add me: Sir0Slick



Adding so that i may annihilate you on SSF4AE


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2011)

Seems that i have already won.

VICTORY.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2011)

Well, considering you main Rose, you already lose at life.

So I concede.


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2011)

Pffft, low tier 4 life


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 8, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> So the meta user score got hijacked and taken down i see



Mostly because they are all retarded.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 8, 2011)

Well i guess people just love to hate. Seriously this was getting zero's before it was even feasibly possible to play the game 

Sure COD has been derivative for the last few games, but its as solid as its ever been and the refinements still make it stand toe to toe with a lot of the other FPS's on the market.

You can take COD how you would the yearly sports game outing now such as FIFA or Madden. Only its an FPS. Haters will hate fans will fan


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2011)

lol and who buys shit sports games?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 8, 2011)

can't count that high myself, but there are oodles


----------



## Awesome (Nov 8, 2011)

Eki said:


> lol and who buys shit sports games?



A lot of people. A surprising number actually.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the FIFA games are getting better.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 8, 2011)

They are  that's why PES has been getting defensive


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 8, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> I'm pretty sure the FIFA games are getting better.



Fifa 08-12 has basically been the same BS. The only real change is squad updates/statistics. Good my thing my friend wastes his money on it so I don't have to 

Basically, Fifa is a rip off

Anyway, regarding MW3

Here's how you too can save yourself 60 bucks/45 pounds


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 



Nah but seriously, been playing MW3 and I am enjoying it I guess. (For now


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 8, 2011)

Most of the people rating 1-20 on metacritic don't even mention the game...


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 8, 2011)

Considering how a lot of people are calling MW3 DLC for MW2, they're actually justifying it to be a good deal. 20 maps, 26(?) or so Spec Ops levels, and a campaign for $60? Sounds good to me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> So, Kotick already confirmed a COD for 2012 lol.



That's no surprise, the franchise will eventually kill itself off.........


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 8, 2011)

Some people don't take kindly to that brand of humor sir/ma'am 

But yeah, as soon as a COD title makes less than the annual game before it(even if its only slightly so), then you know its slowly losing star status  that hasn't happened yet however, but i wouldn't mind Respawn being the ones to initiate it


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 8, 2011)

Just completed the campaign. Took me 4 hours 12 minutes.

I'm seeing people say MW2 campaign took over 5 hours to complete, and I remember it being a little more too. So them saying this is bigger and a 'meatier  beast' is sort of bullshit. Still enjoyed it, but they are notorious for the short single player.


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> That's no surprise, the franchise will eventually kill itself off.........



Football Manager 2012 had more people playing at once than MW3 did on Steam today.  

It barely managed to have more players on at once than Counter-Strike.  Unless something radical is done for the next COD game the series will lose even more fans.


----------



## Krory (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 8, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Football Manager 2012 had more people playing at once than MW3 did on Steam today.
> 
> It barely managed to have more players on at once than Counter-Strike.  Unless something radical is done for the next COD game the series will lose even more fans.



Steam aint a good barometer


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Steam aint a good barometer



It's not perfect but it's the best that I know of for PC games.  Last year BOs had over 100k players playing online at once on the first day...only 66k played MW3 on day 1.  That suggests to me a decline in popularity at least for Steam users.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 8, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Football Manager 2012 had more people playing at once than MW3 did on Steam today.
> 
> It barely managed to have more players on at once than Counter-Strike.  Unless something radical is done for the next COD game the series will lose even more fans.



Shame it took people all the way to 2011 to see COD for what it really is. I kinda lost interest in the franchise by MW1 back in 2009.


----------



## Naked (Nov 8, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Has anyone tried the spec ops yet?



Yeah, got to Wave 23 on the first map and then I got bored and killed myself.





The matchmaking system is complete shit. 4 out of 5 attempts to join a game fail.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 8, 2011)

MW2 was the last great CoD game. I heard the last map pack came out for it today. Is it worth the $15?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 8, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Shame it took people all the way to 2011 to see COD for what it really is. I kinda lost interest in the franchise by MW1 back in 2009.



MW1 was 5 years ago


----------



## Helix (Nov 8, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Steam aint a good barometer



It is for the PC population, considering MW3 is Steamworks and requires Steam to play it.

Though, I wouldn't put much weight on how many are playing day one. I'd wait till the weekend when people usually have free time to play games (unless I am too optimistic about people's priorities). Unfortunately, this weekend Skyrim comes out.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2011)

Naked said:


> Yeah, got to Wave 23 on the first map and then I got bored and killed myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Surprised your brother let you play, did you have to kiss his foot in between waves?


----------



## Mako (Nov 8, 2011)

MW3 was a bit shabby for me. It lacked something, can't think of it. Oh well, I was never an expert with FPS anyway.


----------



## Naked (Nov 8, 2011)

Awesome said:


> MW2 was the last great CoD game.



I concur.



Awesome said:


> I heard the last map pack came out for it today. Is it worth the $15?



Sadly, no.


----------



## Helix (Nov 8, 2011)

Donuts said:


> MW3 was a bit shabby for me. It lacked something, can't think of it.



Originality?


----------



## Naked (Nov 8, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Surprised your brother let you play, did you have to kiss his foot in between waves?



Nah, he took a break, so I seized the opportunity. 

If I really wanted to play that badly, I would've just taken it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2011)

Awesome said:


> CoD2 was the *only* great CoD game.



Fixed for accuracy. 



Naked said:


> Nah, he took a break, so I seized the opportunity.
> 
> If I really wanted to play that badly,* I would've just taken it.*



Biggest bullshit you have ever said, everyone on Team NF knows who calls the shots between you and him.


----------



## Naked (Nov 8, 2011)

Awesome said:


> MW2 was the *last* *great* CoD game.



This is still accurate.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2011)

Naked said:


> This is still accurate.



No it just is not.


----------



## Naked (Nov 8, 2011)

Are you almost done with the campaign?

Playing solo is boring as hell, especially when your team is ass.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 8, 2011)

MW2 wasnt a great game at all it was one big cluster fuck of nonsense.

I spotted a lv 67. Fuck man ppl work fast.


----------



## Naked (Nov 8, 2011)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> MW2 wasnt a great game at all it was one big cluster fuck of nonsense.
> 
> I spotted a lv 67. Fuck man ppl work fast.



It was better than Black_fuckingpieceofshit_Ops.

It's easy as hell to level up in MW3.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2011)

Naked said:


> Are you almost done with the campaign?
> 
> Playing solo is boring as hell, especially when your team is ass.



Doubtful, I haven't been playing much. Went to the movies then went to a friends house for AE casuals.

Ask the rest of the frauds on Team NF, most of them are playing if I'm not mistaken. All I know is when I'm solo, I'm playing like a selfish bitch. Random PS3 console players are retarded and don't know how to win it seems.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 8, 2011)

Naked said:


> It was better than Black_fuckingpieceofshit_Ops.
> 
> It's easy as hell to level up in MW3.



I agree with dat but it was still not great dude.

Dats true. Though some of these guys been saying they havent slept since the midnight release and been playing all day. Shit who needs pussy when you have COD I guess.


----------



## Naked (Nov 8, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Doubtful, I haven't been playing much. Went to the movies then went to a friends house for AE casuals.
> 
> Ask the rest of the frauds on Team NF, most of them are playing if I'm not mistaken. All I know is when I'm solo, I'm playing like a selfish bitch. Random PS3 console players are retarded and don't know how to win it seems.



I haven't seen anyone else on, but Undercover and he logged off right before I got on. 

I'd rather have a selfish bitch on my team than a bunch of random scrubs.

It's funny because almost everyone I've run into has shit aim.


----------



## Naked (Nov 8, 2011)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> I agree with dat but it was still not great dude.
> 
> Dats true. Though some of these guys been saying they havent slept since the midnight release and been playing all day. Shit who needs pussy when you have COD I guess.



MW2 GBs were fun as hell because all of the annoying shit was banned.

Also, they might have used the Double XP thing. I didn't bother spending my points on that since I wanted extra classes.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2011)

Naked said:


> I haven't seen anyone else on, but Undercover and he logged off right before I got on.
> 
> I'd rather have a selfish bitch on my team than a bunch of random scrubs.
> 
> It's funny because almost everyone I've run into has shit aim.



Basically yeah the vast majority of the players on consoles got shit aim, I would assume it would be a bit better on PC (I hope).

I thought Brandon and fire were on.

My router is being a skanky bitch so that's why I'm not online.

-- 

Oh lawd Gamebattles lol, used to play on that shit in my Brawl days.


----------



## Naked (Nov 8, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Basically yeah the vast majority of the players on consoles got shit aim, I would assume it would be a bit better on PC (I hope).
> 
> I thought Brandon and fire were on.
> 
> ...



Didn't see them on.

GBs are fun with a decent team, especially when the games are close.

When are we starting this team v. team thing?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2011)

Naked said:


> Didn't see them on.
> 
> GBs are fun with a decent team, especially when the games are close.
> 
> When are we starting this team v. team thing?



Like I said it was supposed to start today but we don't have a 4th team at the moment. Basically we have a week to get a 4th team or shit gets blown up into just two teams. 

This is why I hate Team NF sometimes everyone's got no one takes the initiative and leads, be surprised if any of you fools talk to any girls.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ekzKQdWf5c[/YOUTUBE]

This is the shit that makes you a youtube supastaaaa


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 8, 2011)

I love this game.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 9, 2011)

Still in the learning process, but maintaining a 1.86 K/D


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 9, 2011)

I was on till 10pm, but I got the graveyard shift so I couldn't play with you guys. Besides some of you gays were actually playing single player, when instead you could've been killing noobs with me  I'm already level 45 or so. Like Naked said. It's really easy to level in this game and all I did was play TDM, so around 20 kills each everytime. Reaper killstreak is so fun. It's like a AC130 for noobs 

Anyone else noticed that the game is very laggy even though you have a 4 bar connection? They need to fix that shit. Me and my friends were comparing this to BF3 and we actually think that BF3's shooting gameplay is better. It's just that BF3 is a son of a campwhore game that MW3 might win it. MW3's shooting mechanics just feels so weird.

@Gecka, I got a 3.5 K/D playing TDM, but then I started fucking around with all of the guns and it dropped to 2.70 lol. I got closeto 800 kills now if I'm not mistaken.
First thing I did was camp in every building corner I came across so I could learn the maps. With camp I don't mean sit in the corner till someone walks past. I mean walking very carefully using as much cover as possible and being as sneaky as I can.

BTW pp90m1 with rapid fire+extended mags=godtier


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 9, 2011)

They made it loose because you have to level up your weapon itself  they did it so the difference would be bigger


----------



## Gecka (Nov 9, 2011)

Type 95 is gonna have to get a damage nerf. That gun is an absolute monster.

Finally unlocked Extended mags for the Scar-L. gonna go to town with it


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 9, 2011)

Finished campaign.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor Soap. :33

Price is the man.


----------



## Naked (Nov 9, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Finished campaign.
> 
> [SPOILERS]Poor Soap. :33
> 
> Price is the man. [/SPOILERS]



Thanks for spoiling the campaign for me. Not like I cared anyway.

I wanna get some games with Team NF going.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 9, 2011)

Naked said:


> Thanks for spoiling the campaign for me. Not like I cared anyway.
> 
> I wanna get some games with Team NF going.



Wow you posted before I could correct it, what are you just sitting on NF all day or something? 

I won't play right away, got a ton of shit to upload from the campaign.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Nov 9, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks the multiplayer sucks ass? Mind you am a pretty good player that gets 1st-3rd place everytime but fucking hell it's like all guns have stopping power, dumb killstreaks that kill you every 10 seconds, it's like this game promotes camping which is dry as fuck.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 9, 2011)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Bawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww



'kay           .


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 9, 2011)

MW3 is fucking boss.

Enjoyable campaign.
Just sizzling sick Multiplayer.

Dedicated servers. Improvements all across the board. Some new touches.

Love it.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 9, 2011)

Has anyone tried either of the the Juggernaut suits?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 9, 2011)

yeah dawg, newegg has 12month live + mw3 for 80$  now i have to sell one of my mw3 copies


----------



## PureWIN (Nov 9, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Has anyone tried either of the the Juggernaut suits?



I once went up against an Assault Juggernaut -- WALKING TANK. He would just walk out, tank bullets from 4+ people, kill them all, go back into a corner to recover his health. I was FINALLY able to take him down after 3 tries by charging at him and knifing him.

I've personally played as a Recon Juggernaut; it's great for objective games, but you're pretty limited because all of you have is a riot shield and you move slow as hell.


----------



## Naked (Nov 9, 2011)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the multiplayer sucks ass? Mind you am a pretty good player that gets 1st-3rd place everytime but fucking hell it's like all guns have stopping power, dumb killstreaks that kill you every 10 seconds, it's like this game promotes camping which is dry as fuck.



It was like that every game after W@W tbh.


----------



## Gene (Nov 9, 2011)

PureWIN said:


> I once went up against an Assault Juggernaut -- WALKING TANK. He would just walk out, tank bullets from 4+ people, kill them all, go back into a corner to recover his health. I was FINALLY able to take him down after 3 tries by charging at him and knifing him.
> 
> I've personally played as a Recon Juggernaut; it's great for objective games, but you're pretty limited because all of you have is a riot shield and you move slow as hell.


Juggs can't recover health.


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 9, 2011)

Juggernaut is beast. Took grenades and bullets like a boss.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 9, 2011)

wtf... a few hours back I had reached lvl 35. Now all of a sudden I'm back to 23. =/


----------



## Naked (Nov 9, 2011)

They should've brought back the War gametype from W@W.

Kill Confirmed is stupid as fuck.


----------



## Face (Nov 9, 2011)

Naked said:


> They should've brought back the War gametype from W@W.
> 
> Kill Confirmed is stupid as fuck.



Can your teammates steal the dog tags when you kill someone? How does that work?


----------



## Naked (Nov 9, 2011)

Face said:


> Can your teammates steal the dog tags when you kill someone? How does that work?



Yeah they can.

It's a shit game mode.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 9, 2011)

They don't 'steal' them, you get the points for any capture of dogtags from any enemy you killed, whether you collect them or your teammates.


----------



## Naked (Nov 9, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> They don't 'steal' them, you get the points for any capture of dogtags from any enemy you killed, whether you collect them or your teammates.



I'm talking about the +50 exp, but it's obviously a team game.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 9, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> wtf... a few hours back I had reached lvl 35. Now all of a sudden I'm back to 23. =/



IW is punishing you because your not a Elite subscriber.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 9, 2011)

Okay, quickscoping is even more retarded in this game because you only need one perk to do it. Jesus fuck.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 9, 2011)

Naked said:


> Yeah they can.
> 
> It's a shit game mode.



Because you like to camp?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 9, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Because you like to camp?



There`s other things to do in this game besides camp to build kills and kill streaks? 

--

Quick scoping sure does require a ton of skill according to the montage makers and your average 13 year old player.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 9, 2011)

yeah dawg, i just canceled my first mw3, now i don't even have to sell.  u guys parents buy ur games?  only con is they take fucking forever to deliver


----------



## Naked (Nov 9, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Because you like to camp?



Lol, how does that mean I like to camp?

It's retarded because all the idiotic players you kill are out in the open and you have to run out to get their tags. Plus the other team always camps their tags.

It's a shit game mode.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 9, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> wtf... a few hours back I had reached lvl 35. Now all of a sudden I'm back to 23. =/



i heard that happens if you dashboard


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 9, 2011)

How is Team Defender?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 9, 2011)

Naked said:


> Lol, how does that mean I like to camp?
> 
> It's retarded because all the idiotic players you kill are out in the open and you have to run out to get their tags. Plus the other team always camps their tags.
> 
> It's a shit game mode.



I love the IW videos where they talk about the brand new modes and says it will promote this and that.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 9, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> i heard that happens if you dashboard



I haven't dashboarded, though. Left the game, got back to the main xbl menu for MW3 and turned off my console, like I always do. When I ragequit, I just exit game.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 9, 2011)

*Man Threatens to Blow-Up the Best Buy That Ran Out of Modern Warfare 3*

If there's one thing I've learned in my years as a video game consumer, it's that terrorists threats don't speed up restock. It's a lesson Colorado's Loromin Sar missed, allegedly threatening to bomb a Best Buy and shoot its employees for not having his copy of Modern Warfare 3 in stock.

According to authorities in Aurora, Colorado 31-year-old Sar was somewhat disappointed when the Best Buy in the 3500 block of North Salida Court ran out of copies of Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 shortly after midnight Tuesday morning.

Disappointment in such a situation is expected; I'd be furious if I missed out on a major game release after putting my money down to guarantee a copy, and I'd make damn sure the store compensated me for their alleged oversight.

What I wouldn't do, however, is ask the employees when they got off work so I could shoot them in the parking lot or threaten to level the store with explosives. Unfortunately that's exactly how police say Loromin Sar vented his frustration. The shaken Best Buy employees called the police, and Sar was pulled over shortly after leaving the store.

Here's where Aurora police detective Bob Friel got to have a little fun with the official statement. "Investigating officers issued a criminal summons to a man who threatened to carry out his own version of Modern Warfare at the electronics store. Fortunately, this situation did not end in violence." The original story does not indicate whether or not Friel paused to slip on sunglasses before delivering the comment, nor was there mention of The Who's "Won't Get Fooled Again". Doesn't stop me from imagining it.

Loromin Sar was issued a summons for disorderly conduct. Reporters for Colorado's 9 News knocked on his door but received no answer, so I'm guessing he got his copy of the game after all.

Red-Ring of Joy:


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 9, 2011)

First one guy paid 1000 for this game, then some dudes stole a truck that has 6000 copies of MW3, now some douche threatens to blow up best buy because they ran out... Did he check Walmart? 

Is this game really THAT good?


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 9, 2011)

COD Elite is a fucking failure at the moment.

I could not access it for 2 day now.


----------



## martryn (Nov 9, 2011)

> COD Elite is a fucking failure at the moment.
> 
> I could not access it for 2 day now.



Yeah, I thought I had signed up for it, said it needed me to verify my email, which it had correct, but I still haven't recieved the verification email.  

Played for 15 hours straight yesterday.  Took the day off.  Wanted to play before people got too used to the maps.  Made it to level 40 something.  Really enjoying the kill confirmed game, whatever that one with the dog tags is.  And loving the new kill streak system.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 9, 2011)

I thought I was the only one elite was screwing over, lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 9, 2011)

Sorry but, Elite?  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDoC8BhtUyo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 9, 2011)

does the theatre function work, is there one?  BO theater _never _worked for me


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 9, 2011)

Well, there _is_ a theater mode in MW3.


----------



## Naked (Nov 9, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> How is Team Defender?



Fun. Better than boring TDM. Adds another dimension to it.



NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> does the theatre function work, is there one?  BO theater _never _worked for me



There is a theater function. Haven't tried it yet. The Black Ops one was shit. Hopefully it isn't the same system.

I like the MP5.

It's laggy every other game for me.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm gonna prestige three times, I think. How 'bout y'all?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 9, 2011)

No clue, may go all the way, depends how much time I have. 

Right now it's not looking likely, too many games coming out that are more important than MW3 (UMvC3, SCV, SxT, KOF13).


----------



## Naked (Nov 9, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm gonna prestige three times, I think. How 'bout y'all?



Enough times so that I have enough Custom Class slots.

And where the fuck is Crix? I was expecting him to come back after MW3 came out.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 9, 2011)

Naked said:


> Enough times so that I have enough Custom Class slots.
> 
> And where the fuck is Crix? I was expecting him to come back after MW3 came out.



Don't bet on it, skank. 

Nah but really he doesn't get the game right away, I'm sure he'll have it within a week unless Trinidad stops the game at the border.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 9, 2011)

MK14 is <3333333


----------



## Naked (Nov 9, 2011)

Matchmaking is still complete shit.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks like I excel at Free for all. Raping it up.

Team Deathmatch... not so much. Especially that fucking snow level, I can't see shit.


----------



## Krory (Nov 9, 2011)

When you can announce with certainty that your game is getting 20 DLC packs, then you certainly didn't put much effort into the actual game.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 9, 2011)

"Getting my ass whooped by this damn Canadian guy tonight".

Love it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 10, 2011)

Matchmaking is horrible when you're in a party. I takes minutes to find a good lobby and then when you start, the game is till freaking laggy. 

I'm still waiting for the MK14. Can't wait.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 10, 2011)

What you guys win loss ratio and not that it means anything but kill death as well. My win loss is 3.48 but my k/d is like 0.98 but fuck.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 10, 2011)

Win/loss is around 3 I think. I was in a full party yesterday and today so we won a lot of matches. As for K/D 2.7 or so. My bro noob skills messing up my k/d 

@Naked, my nephew and friends wouldn't leave me alone for 1 minute. Freaking demolition tards. We'll play next time.


----------



## martryn (Nov 10, 2011)

> Win/loss is around 3 I think. I was in a full party yesterday and today so we won a lot of matches. As for K/D 2.7 or so. My bro noob skills messing up my k/d



Fuck your arrogance.  A K/D over 2 is great, and a kill death closer to 3 is amazing.  Either you've not played very much yet and so there isn't a good sampling, you played against shitty players, you're lying, or you need to cop up to the fact that you're good. 

My K/D ratio in TDM is around 1.7.  It's lower for the other game types as I like to not farm kills, but overall my K/D is 1.54.  My win ratio is less than 1.0.  I don't have anyone to party up with, and it sucks getting in a group with a party of guys that are all really good and using team work.  Makes me feel like a noob.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 10, 2011)

Feels nice to be reunited with my Javelin. pek

--

K/D is 2.37 with a run and gun style (could be stupid high if I played tactical but I get bored quickly), and my W/L is 2.00 with random scrubs, haven't played with friends yet or Team NF.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 10, 2011)

Level 17 now. Going for 20 tomorrow, should be easy pz, just taking it slow. I want 2 prestiges finished by the end of 2011.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 10, 2011)

martryn said:


> Fuck your arrogance.  A K/D over 2 is great, and a kill death closer to 3 is amazing.  Either you've not played very much yet and so there isn't a good sampling, you played against shitty players, you're lying, or you need to cop up to the fact that you're good.
> 
> My K/D ratio in TDM is around 1.7.  It's lower for the other game types as I like to not farm kills, but overall my K/D is 1.54.  My win ratio is less than 1.0.  I don't have anyone to party up with, and it sucks getting in a group with a party of guys that are all really good and using team work.  Makes me feel like a noob.


Hahaha naah I just play a lot of CoD. Imo getting a 2.0 K/D is nothing special. 3 and higher is good imo, but that's just me. And I'm not talking about spawn camping bitches that only play for their K/D and log off everytime their K/D is too low. 
Playing against shitty players... you know this is CoD and every little kid out there bought the game. Finding good players is actually a challenge. So far I've come across a couple of good players. There was this one sniper who was fucking murdering everyone. I hate quick scoping in this game. Hit markers are bullshit. It's like the hitbox around your character is a big cube or something. I'm amazed at how I actually get hit by quickscopers sometime. I mean it really doesn't look like they got me sometimes when I watch the killcam. 

@Onmi, damn you're doing pretty good for not being in a party. There are so many noobs out there. I'm suprised you even went positive. You one man army you.

@Peoples Hernandez, btw how come your W/L is so high compared to your K/D? Do you play a lot of mission objective gametypes, like demo, domination etc?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2011)

Krory said:


> Do the right thing, kids.
> 
> ...laugh in Schofield's face.



I expect better from you. These the same type of assholes who scored DA2 so low. MW3 is far from a bad game. Might not be everyone's cup of tea but far from bad. It took 2 years to make, and sledgehammer did a goodjob.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Nov 10, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> 'kay           .



D-d-d-d-d-dickhead.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 10, 2011)

The DLC better have good fucking maps

Two things need to happen

1. Spawns get revamped, I'm tired of spawning near an enemy and and vice versa
2. Maps decrease the amount of flanking routes. 

There are just too many alleys and lanes to keep track of even with a full party. And the maps are too compact. Not necessarily small, but there's a fuckton of tight spaces. It's fucking impossible to rush and kill a guy without 2 or 3 of his buddies getting halfway across the map in 4 seconds.


----------



## Naked (Nov 10, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Feels nice to be reunited with my Javelin. pek
> 
> --
> 
> K/D is 2.37 with a run and gun style (could be stupid high if I played tactical but I get bored quickly), and my W/L is 2.00 with random scrubs, haven't played with friends yet or Team NF.



Easy as fuck to keep a good W/L ratio in a party.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 10, 2011)

Naked said:


> Easy as fuck to keep a good W/L ratio in a party.



No shit, fraud. 

Your W/L should be better than what it is since you've been playing with NF.
--

Seriously I'm the only person I've seen use a Riot Shield so far and the sad thing is I'm still the player with the best K/D after the match is done with.


----------



## Naked (Nov 10, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Your W/L should be better than what it is since you've been playing with NF.



It is.


----------



## Vault (Nov 10, 2011)

When i do finally get this game :sanji Even the newbs would have learned the maps and shit. Meh dont matter, DatteamNF


----------



## Naked (Nov 10, 2011)

Can't wait for Christmas noobs.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 10, 2011)

Ugh, I've been playing so badly for the past two days. =/


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 10, 2011)

I've been rushing learning the maps. If you have a good K/D ratio you camp like a shitter. Or get carried hard.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 10, 2011)

Resistance is such a shitty fucking map.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 10, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I expect better from you. These the same type of assholes who scored DA2 so low. MW3 is far from a bad game. Might not be everyone's cup of tea but far from bad. It took 2 years to make, and sledgehammer did a goodjob.


I beg to differ. They *reused models from CoD4*, which is laughable. They are running a 4 years old engine, and due to consoles being a 7 years of heavly outdated hardware, the game is simply ugly. Some multiplayer mechanics improvements from BlOps are just *gone*, they devolved to what they were in MW2. Let's not mention the singleplayer.

PC version is a wreck. Buggy, dedicated servers don't give you experience, ranked servers are P2P. The fuck?! And the FOV is a god damn crime, 60?! While it's fine on the consoles, because you sit far away from the TV, hell, it's necessary, because consoles would not be able to render more, it's unacceptable on a PC, where you sit close to the screen. Brain can't deal with loss of over 30 degrees of vision, causing headaches, nausea, and eye strain, damage becomes permanent after a couple of hours of playing.

What exactly is new here? Multiplayer maps? Player models? And the box? What else is there? Even the guys who gave it a high score say "multiplayer's the same". They basicly took a step backwards, devolved.

MW3 is basicly a rerelease of older CoD, with new box, new name, and a full price tag. It definitely deserves a low score. People don't like the game, deal with it, and the public score is a way to notice how many people don't like it, it has little to do with quality of the game.

Sure, hopping in, shooting some people after work might be fun, and it is fun, but this has been there since CoD4, no reason to buy MW3, though CoD4 didn't have those ridiculus killstreaks, air raid and heli were somewhat manageable.

MW3 was made by Activison dicksuckers, all the good team members left for EA. It took 2 years to make? Duke Nukem Forever took over a decade, and it was the worst game of the year.

CoD became the McDonalds of gaming, a yearly release just in time for microwave breakfast.

//HbS


----------



## Naked (Nov 10, 2011)

Do you think if they took away the K/D stat in Call of Duty, people would stop camping?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 10, 2011)

ACR is beast 

Iron sights got an immense upgrade IMO..

good games Matt.. 

will be playing in about 3-4 hours from now..


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 10, 2011)

Naked said:


> Do you think if they took away the K/D stat in Call of Duty, people would stop camping?


As long as the game involves shooting other people for points, campers will be there.

//HbS


----------



## EJ (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah, the campaign wasn't even all that tbh


----------



## Naked (Nov 10, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> As long as the game involves shooting other people for points, campers will be there.
> 
> //HbS



Surely the amount of people camping would be reduced though.

And going back to the 3 - 5 - 7 killstreaks would be even better.

Does flash knifing still work with the riot shield?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry Khris, I was just playing a couple of matches before heading out to school. I will be back on later tonight.

Team NF better be ready to roll out tonight.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 10, 2011)

I really hope the ACR and M14 are worth it, I've yet to find the gun that 'clicks' with me. =/


----------



## Naked (Nov 10, 2011)

I want a semi-automatic gun.

Also, pistols are complete shit. They need a buff.


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Nov 10, 2011)

So bought the game yesterday then went on a 4 1/2 hour session online up to level 30
But when I tried to play it today It's been reset to level 3, lost all my guns, perks, score and k/d ratio

Has this happened to anyone here?


----------



## Naked (Nov 10, 2011)

Infection is fun as hell in a large party.

You have to change some of the settings though to make it fair.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 10, 2011)

Naked said:


> Easy as fuck to keep a good W/L ratio in a party.



lol. I've got a 9 w/l ratio because I roll with this monster named xToe Tag

He actually got his MOAB yesterday while playing kill confirmed.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 10, 2011)

Lol you can land MOABs on people?


----------



## Face (Nov 10, 2011)

Samurai Ryuuma said:


> So bought the game yesterday then went on a 4 1/2 hour session online up to level 30
> But when I tried to play it today It's been reset to level 3, lost all my guns, perks, score and k/d ratio
> 
> Has this happened to anyone here?



It's happened to atleast one person on this forum. I remember someone posting about it yesterday or the day before.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 10, 2011)

I have 2 questions.

1.) What is the consensus on the overall best gun for MW3?
2.) How come they don't have tanks in MP? Hell, they have jets/helis, and mini-nukes. I figure they'd want to introduce a new game play type with more open maps, and have 3 people get inside the tank with an objective in mind. Tank accessed with streaks.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I beg to differ. They *reused models from CoD4*, which is laughable. They are running a 4 years old engine, and due to consoles being a 7 years of heavly outdated hardware, the game is simply ugly. Some multiplayer mechanics improvements from BlOps are just *gone*, they devolved to what they were in MW2. Let's not mention the singleplayer.
> 
> PC version is a wreck. Buggy, dedicated servers don't give you experience, ranked servers are P2P. The fuck?! And the FOV is a god damn crime, 60?! While it's fine on the consoles, because you sit far away from the TV, hell, it's necessary, because consoles would not be able to render more, it's unacceptable on a PC, where you sit close to the screen. Brain can't deal with loss of over 30 degrees of vision, causing headaches, nausea, and eye strain, damage becomes permanent after a couple of hours of playing.
> 
> ...



I really could care less about your opinion, you and I have very little in common when it comes to gaming. You like a lot of stuff I think is garbage and I'm sure you think the same about my taste. I was talking to Krory. You, I hate almost everything you like in games. You hate everything I look to enjoy in video games. 

New maps, new weapons, new story, great pacing and epic blockbuster campaign with a fun as heck co-op mode is more then enough for me to enjoy.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 10, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I've been rushing learning the maps. If you have a good K/D ratio you camp like a shitter. Or get carried hard.





No one rushes half as much as myself and Newton (Crixpack) does, I just have more of a mindset now to ignore my shit teammates and cover my own ass. I've been leading in K/D in pretty much every lobby I've been in and I'm constantly rotating guns so it's not like I'm using the same spray and pray shit. Maybe it comes from constantly handicapping myself in the games before where I would use the worst gun in the game just to prove a point but everything right now is so stupid easy.



Naked said:


> Do you think if they took away the K/D stat in Call of Duty, people would stop camping?



Some but you can't take a bitch mentality out of someone. Thing is in older FPS games campers used to do the worst by far, they'd get blown the fuck up by everyone in the lobby and automatically be everyone's target.



Naked said:


> Surely the amount of people camping would be reduced though.
> 
> And going back to the 3 - 5 - 7 killstreaks would be even better.
> 
> Does flash knifing still work with the riot shield?



Yeah I did it a few times to people, it's hilarious when idiots try and run away from you when you have a riot shield.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 10, 2011)

@Brandon, no problem.. i am on now..


----------



## Naked (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah, and with Sleight of Hand Pro you can switch to your secondary almost instantaneously.


----------



## Naked (Nov 10, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I have 2 questions.
> 
> 1.) What is the consensus on the overall best gun for MW3?
> 2.) How come they don't have tanks in MP? Hell, they have jets/helis, and mini-nukes. I figure they'd want to introduce a new game play type with more open maps, and have 3 people get inside the tank with an objective in mind. Tank accessed with streaks.



They have that moving sentry gun thing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 10, 2011)

Naked said:


> Yeah, and with Sleight of Hand Pro you can switch to your secondary almost instantaneously.



Riot Shield with Specialist is goofy as fuck. 

Can't for Crix to come back so we can gang rape people with Riot Shields.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 10, 2011)

So you can't have a shotgun as secondary anymore right? 

What's the best gun in mw3 right now?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 10, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> So you can't have a shotgun as secondary anymore right?
> 
> What's the best gun in mw3 right now?



I keep hearing the SCAR for whatever reason, but right now no gun seems stupid broken at the moment.......or at least nothing I've come across has been.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 10, 2011)

I dunno but I have a hard time with the UMP45 the recoil is stupid big for me, I get 1 bullet shot at me and it's done, the gun is flailing all over the place.


----------



## Naked (Nov 10, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Riot Shield with Specialist is goofy as fuck.
> 
> Can't for Crix to come back so we can gang rape people with Riot Shields.



Crix is on right now, but he's still learning the game.



Geralt of Rivia said:


> So you can't have a shotgun as secondary anymore right?
> 
> What's the best gun in mw3 right now?



Can't tell for sure what does the highest DPS and has the best recoil until the stats for the guns come out on Den Kirson.

A bunch of SCAR users though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah well I won't hop on anytime soon, got job stuff to take care of.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Sahyks (Nov 10, 2011)

I wish I had the money to buy the game.

Is it at least better than either Black-ops or MW2?


----------



## Naked (Nov 10, 2011)

Mr. Psychs said:


> I wish I had the money to buy the game.
> 
> Is it at least better than either Black-ops or MW2?



Everything's better than Black Ops.

It's about as annoying as MW2.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 10, 2011)

Mp7 is in the game?! :0

edit: As annoying as MW2? oh man.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 10, 2011)

You guy should check out the type 95. Freaking monster gun. Even better than MW2 Famas.


----------



## Naked (Nov 10, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> You guy should check out the type 95. Freaking monster gun. Even better than MW2 Famas.



Nah, the fire rate is so slow compared to the MW2 Famas.

The longer amount of time between the bursts makes it more difficult to pop from guy to guy.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 10, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah I did it a few times to people, it's hilarious when idiots try and run away from you when you have a riot shield.


I always jump towards the guy. Not straight at him, but right next to him and shoot the guy in the back or at his feet. I don't really have a problem with Riot shield people. Yesterday we were playing demo and I got the juggernaut thing. Lol me acting like a shield and my teammates raping the rest. It's crazy powerful. Has anyone tried the Chopper gunner? I don't even bother with it. I just want to run and kill people and let the heli or pavelow do their own thing.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 10, 2011)

I have decided that Support package is the best. 

Ballistic vest for the win.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 10, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> *I always jump towards the guy. Not straight at him, but right next to him and shoot the guy in the back or at his feet.* I don't really have a problem with Riot shield people. Yesterday we were playing demo and I got the juggernaut thing. Lol me acting like a shield and my teammates raping the rest. It's crazy powerful. Has anyone tried the Chopper gunner? I don't even bother with it. I just want to run and kill people and let the heli or pavelow do their own thing.



Try that on me and I'll shut you down son.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 10, 2011)

For Type 95: wait until weapon lvl 2. Equip rapid fire and sight of choice. Winrar.

Also, Quickscoping is braindead /if you can't beat 'em, join 'em.


----------



## Newton (Nov 10, 2011)

Team NF rides tonight


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 10, 2011)

Ah heartbeat sensors, how I hate you. 

I don't know how many times I've watched the kill cam and it's been a guy camping while watching that stupid thing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 10, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> For Type 95: wait until weapon lvl 2. Equip rapid fire and sight of choice. Winrar.
> 
> Also, Quickscoping is braindead /if you can't beat 'em, join 'em.



For shame, you've gave into the scrub mentality. :33


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 10, 2011)

Sniping truly is braindead in this game, though.

I miss my ACR and M14. =[


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 10, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I really could care less about your opinion, you and I have very little in common when it comes to gaming. You like a lot of stuff I think is garbage and I'm sure you think the same about my taste. I was talking to Krory. You, I hate almost everything you like in games. You hate everything I look to enjoy in video games.
> 
> New maps, new weapons, new story, great pacing and epic blockbuster campaign with a fun as heck co-op mode is more then enough for me to enjoy.


Really, that's your answer?  I give you facts and you give me "don't care about your taste"? That's sad. Note that this time I focused on technical stuff, or just facts, and not at "I hate this overly simplistic shooter". At least pretend you can defend this game 

For your information, I like quality, innovation, and soul in games. If you dislike these, I have some bad news for you. Enjoy your junk food 

//HbS


----------



## Naked (Nov 10, 2011)

Zephyr said:


> Ah heartbeat sensors, how I hate you.
> 
> I don't know how many times I've watched the kill cam and it's been a guy camping while watching that stupid thing.



Heartbeat sensors are the least of my worries.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 10, 2011)

So ACR 6.8 is the best gun followed by MP7?


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 10, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Ugh, I've been playing so badly for the past two days. =/


So you've been shit since the game came out?

Still in the learning process, but I love that map with the Chinatown vibe to it.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 10, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> So you've been shit since the game came out?
> 
> Still in the learning process, but I love that map with the Chinatown vibe to it.



Bootleg

It's probably the best map they made.


----------



## Naked (Nov 10, 2011)

I've got most of the maps down. 

Yeah, I like that map too.


----------



## Naked (Nov 10, 2011)

Lol, I like how the MK14 does 75 damage per bullet close range.

Sucks that its fire rate cap is so low.


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 10, 2011)

Newton said:


> Team NF rides tonight



yeah, I need to roll with you guys. maybe it was just yesterday, but I am not in the zone in this game (code for I am sucking really hard at the game).


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 10, 2011)

I really wish the maps were more open.

Also, lol rocketheadshot.

@Geralt: stat-wise, yes. Though due to personal preferences, YMMV.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 10, 2011)

By far the worst map is Interchange. Spawn locations in general suck in this game but are the worst on this one. If I'm not rotating my fucking camera 360 degrees constantly I AM getting shot in the back by some prick.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 10, 2011)

The MG36 might replace my LSW, need to test some set-up's first and level it up.


----------



## martryn (Nov 10, 2011)

> 2. Maps decrease the amount of flanking routes.
> 
> There are just too many alleys and lanes to keep track of even with a full party. And the maps are too compact. Not necessarily small, but there's a fuckton of tight spaces. It's fucking impossible to rush and kill a guy without 2 or 3 of his buddies getting halfway across the map in 4 seconds.



Here here.  I'd rep you, if you were into that sort of thing.  You almost have to stay to the edges of every map to limit the directions enemies can flank you from. 

I totally want to group up with you guys later.  Gotta get a new headset, first.  Dog chewed up my good one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 10, 2011)

OMG, why does the model suck?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 10, 2011)

The maps are the worst part about this game. And the spawn locations.

Some maps feel like they ENCOURAGE you to camp because if you don't you're looking at 17 ways someone can kill you every second.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 10, 2011)

Spawn locations and matchmaking are complete shit, and I do mean complete shit.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 10, 2011)

Krory said:


> Do the right thing, kids.
> 
> ...laugh in Schofield's face.



Those are great scores.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 10, 2011)

i would give MW3 so far a 7. Its nowhere near a 1 or 2, that just is not realistic. But i would mark it down for being even more derivative than BO if that was possible


----------



## Naked (Nov 10, 2011)

Matchmaking is definitely the worst. 
That shit needs to get fixed.


----------



## martryn (Nov 10, 2011)

Flaws:

Game is buggy as shit.  Keeps fucking crashing.  Internet connection is great, so the problem is their fucking servers.  And they better not use the amount of traffic as an excuse.  "Most Anticipated Game of the Year".  I've heard that shit several times.  They should have been prepared for this.  Happens with every fucking release, but they never fucking change anything. 

Flank points on maps are insane.  There are two style of play you can use: run and gun and hope you get two or three kills before you die or camp in a corner.  My style of play, stalking the edges of the map, moving from one piece of cover to another, doesn't work in this game.  Maps look nice, but are functionally shit.  

Campaign mode is retarded like always.  Great, it's a Michael Bay movie.  Thanks InfinityWard or whoever designs this shit.  Halo games will always beat Call of Duty for campaign gameplay.  Not so much campaign story or anything else, but the gameplay alone.  You pop from one piece of cover to another while your friendly AI gets in your way and all the enemies are focused on you.  You can't tell if you kill anything with grenades or shit because you don't get points or anything for kills like in some other FPS's.  And it seems that unless you wade into bullets, the enemies constantly respawn.  That's not just this game, it's all Call of Duty games.  

Weapons are shit again.  I hate it when people quick scope.  Shit shouldn't work at all.  People mentioned the cube thing earlier.  I agree.  I hate how 3 round burst weapons, stylistically my favorite, still seem to sorta suck.  Be nice if you they killed if all three bullets hit, but doesn't seem like it, up close or otherwise. 

I can't remember if I mentioned it earlier or not, but it would be nice if they had a Mercenary lobby for all game types.  Seems like it would be easy to do.  Enough people play that getting into a game shouldn't be hard at all. 

Also, to help prevent lag, would have been nice to be able to select your local region or whatever so you're not gaming with people from other continents and shit.  Black Ops did it.  Don't know why MW3 wouldn't. 

Speaking of Black Ops, also would have been nice to have bots again.  My wife and I like to play together against each other with bots offline, a little bit of TDM.  But shit isn't in this game.  I can't play just against her because I'll slaughter her.  And it's frustrating to play "Horde" mode with her because she sucks and we die pretty quick, aruond Wave 7 or 8 every time. 

Speaking of Black Ops, it was a nice feature to be able to look at another person's stats and shit.  They have the lobby leaderboard, but I want to see their total K/D ratio, win %, favorite weapons, time played, etc.  Was fun to look up the guys that were good and the ones that sucked.  Maybe that's an option in this game and I haven't discovered how to do it yet.  

Also the game manual is shitty, like always.  With a sequel or whatever, how about a few pages of bios and backstory as a reminder of what transpired in earlier installments.  Would be nice.  They're just lazy with it.  Might as well not include one.  It's all of three pages once you remove the credits and the giant picture of a controller that everyone knows how to use already.  Bet this was some scam to cut costs or something, but seriously, you know the game is gonna be successful and you're going to make money, why not make a quality product instead of just spitting out shit. 

Still, I'm gonna keep playing, even though my K/D ratio has dropped .08 points since this afternoon because of shitty lag issues.  Game is a lot of fun.  Could have been great though if they didn't cut so many fucking corners during production for seemingly no reason.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 10, 2011)

I swear 90% players if not more don't know what to do with smoke grenades, when they see smoke they panic and start throwing explosives, tactical grenades and the kitchen sink because they don't know what to do. It's amusing to me basically mind fucking the entire opposite team with a single little smoke grenade and wiping them all out in one swift action.  

I miss the combat record from Black Ops, but oh well. I'm sure Elite probably has that shit but there's no way in hell I'll ever get that piece of trash.


----------



## 115 (Nov 10, 2011)

Anyone tried Free-For-All's? The lag in most games is horrid. TDM is alright though so far, sad to see the return of QuickScopers :/ never really liked them that much, most of the time they miss anyway. 

Also every map in this game make snipers completely pointless. Maps are small, compact and there are so many damn obstacles. I've lost count of the amount of times I've gotten stuck on some random object. 

And the perks, if you don't have Assassin on you're pretty much dead. UAV's are online all the damn time, and Hardline being a 2nd perk is hilarious considering how shitty it is.


----------



## dream (Nov 10, 2011)

> Could have been great though if they didn't cut so many fucking corners during production for seemingly no reason.



I suspect that it mostly has to do with Infinity Ward be gutted when some of the better and more important members of the team left.

Here is the breakdown of the people that left IW.



> (8 of 22) 36% of artists/concept artists are gone
> (4 of 10) 40% of animators/technical animators/mocap people are gone
> (17 of 23) 74% of designers and scripters are gone
> (12 of 15) 80% of engineers are gone
> ...





They were replaced but you can't suffer such loses and lose quite a bit of quality.


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 10, 2011)

martryn said:


> Speaking of Black Ops, it was a nice feature to be able to look at another person's stats and shit.  They have the lobby leaderboard, but I want to see their total K/D ratio, win %, favorite weapons, time played, etc.  Was fun to look up the guys that were good and the ones that sucked.  Maybe that's an option in this game and I haven't discovered how to do it yet.



Just go to the leaderboards in the barracks and filter it out to the lobby instead of your friends list. 

But all you can check is Score, Win/Loss, Kill/Death, Accuracy and Game Mode stats. There's no favorite gun or much kills they have with a certain gun. 

I miss the Combat Record from BO.


----------



## martryn (Nov 10, 2011)

> I miss the combat record from Black Ops, but oh well. I'm sure Elite probably has that shit but there's no way in hell I'll ever get that piece of trash.



Don't even get me started on fucking Elite.  Good idea if it fucking worked.  Which it does not.  



> And the perks, if you don't have Assassin on you're pretty much dead. UAV's are online all the damn time, and Hardline being a 2nd perk is hilarious considering how shitty it is.



I don't think it's shitty.  It's as easy as shit to get a fucking Predator Missile with Hardline on.  Get a double or triple kill with that and you're looking at an Osprey.  Let that do it's work, and you've got a fucking whatever you want pretty quick.  Hardline Pro is alright too, since you can throw a flash grenade and get half a kill counted toward your streak. Or you can sit way in the back, away from the action, and just rack up assists by pinging guys and not killing them.  TDM a lot of the time comes down to kill steak rewards, and Hardline helps to facilitate that.  

And UAV's aren't the end all if you keep moving and don't go in straight lines when they're up.  You can even attract people to your location so you don't have to go find them.  I like not having to chase after people because they don't know I'm there. 



> They were replaced but you can't suffer such loses and lose quite a bit of quality.



Wow.  That, actually, explains a lot.


----------



## martryn (Nov 10, 2011)

> Just go to the leaderboards in the barracks and filter it out to the lobby instead of your friends list.



I hate using the filter system.  A lot of times it takes forever and the next match starts before the screen loads, which can occasionally boot me for some reason.  Another issue, but not a major one.


----------



## 115 (Nov 10, 2011)

martryn said:


> I don't think it's shitty.  It's as easy as shit to get a fucking Predator Missile with Hardline on.  Get a double or triple kill with that and you're looking at an Osprey.  Let that do it's work, and you've got a fucking whatever you want pretty quick.  Hardline Pro is alright too, since you can throw a flash grenade and get half a kill counted toward your streak. Or you can sit way in the back, away from the action, and just rack up assists by pinging guys and not killing them.  TDM a lot of the time comes down to kill steak rewards, and Hardline helps to facilitate that.
> 
> And UAV's aren't the end all if you keep moving and don't go in straight lines when they're up.  You can even attract people to your location so you don't have to go find them.  I like not having to chase after people because they don't know I'm there.



While I see how some find it to be a great perk, I can't use it at all. I got it to pro, but in the process my K/D suffered greatly when compared to using Assassin Pro. UAV's depend on a certain playstyle, seeing as I run-and-gun I often get killed if I'm exposed on a UAV. 

Also, despite how cool mantling is, I wish Extreme Conditioning pro granted infinite sprint instead. 

Oh and I agree with the whole Black Ops statistics thing. I miss it already, and not sure why it isn't included in this game, seems like this game left a lot of things out and only improved on a few unimportant factors.


----------



## Naked (Nov 10, 2011)

115 said:


> but in the process my K/D suffered greatly when compared to using Assassin Pro.



Lol            .


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 11, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> I suspect that it mostly has to do with Infinity Ward be gutted when some of the better and more important members of the team left.
> 
> Here is the breakdown of the people that left IW.
> 
> ...



It should have been expected, i mean IW lost almost half their staff who went on to create Respawn  

From what i've heard ever since it happened, IW was basically languishing for months having no idea what to do until Activision sent in Sledgehammer to get things moving 

For me its no surprise that they played it extremely safe, it wasn't a choice, it was all they could do


----------



## martryn (Nov 11, 2011)

> While I see how some find it to be a great perk, I can't use it at all. I got it to pro, but in the process my K/D suffered greatly when compared to using Assassin Pro. UAV's depend on a certain playstyle, seeing as I run-and-gun I often get killed if I'm exposed on a UAV.



I'm not disagreeing with you.  I have my five custom classes, and Assassin Pro is my primary perk for most of them.  My SMG class uses Quickdraw Pro and picks up Assassin Pro with two kills via the Specialist Strike Package.  And my primary, go-to TDM class uses Hardline Pro just so I can quickly chain Assault packages.  I tend to play selfishly with that class and try to stay close to allies so they might aggro enemies and I can steal kills.  I'm a jerk like that. 

But I use Assassin Pro for my other three classes, and my "Prime" class that I use for most game types is Blind Eye, Assassin Pro, and Dead Silence.  I love coming out of nowhere, like a mother fucking ninja.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm using Assassin Pro on my Fraud class and I'm abusing it in the hopes it will be nerfed or something will change because the current game is just idiotic as far as UAVS and Assassin goes.


----------



## martryn (Nov 11, 2011)

Why the fuck does this game still have fucking heartbeat sensors?  Shittiest attachment ever.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2011)

martryn said:


> Why the fuck does this game still have fucking heartbeat sensors?  Shittiest attachment ever.



Well they though with how easy it is to get UAVS and Advanced UAVS it just wasn't easy enough for your average "CoD pro" so they put in heartbeat sensors to make things balanced.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 11, 2011)

I have a feeling that Hard line pro will be really good too.

With scahenger you can throw stun/flash grenades like crazy and get assists all the time, combined with your own kills.

I'm sure as hell gonna try that out.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 11, 2011)

Not having any fun playing this game. At all.

Hit detection is horrible for me. A goddam THREE BAR scares the shit out of me now.

With the maps being the total pieces of shit that they are, assassin and silencer are as prevalent as they were in black ops. and whoop de fucking do, there's no counter to assassin in this game like there was a counter to ghost in BO.

But I'm promising myself to give the game at least 1-2 months. That's when the dust starts to settle, and the REAL problems start to show.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Not having any fun playing this game. At all.
> 
> Hit detection is horrible for me. A goddam THREE BAR scares the shit out of me now.
> 
> ...



I feel your pain man. The hit detection is actually pissing me off right now as well and the overall connections and matchmaking have been lackluster to say the least.

The maps are very stale and lame and Assassin is an easy get out of jail free in this game.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 11, 2011)

I had a game that really made me lose faith in MW3. People were just running around with assassin and a silencer, spawn killing me and all of them somehow had lag in THEIR favor. I had a 4 bar, and they were skipping around.

I haven't had this bad of an experience since Medal Of Honor.

What is it about this years FPS games that is making them so bad? First BF3 does nothing but disappoint me with the direction that it's going. Now MW3 is pulling this crap.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2011)

Come over to the fighting game scene Gecka, fighting games are going through a rebirth and now it's at it's best since the 90's. pek


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 11, 2011)

@Martryn: Use the Type 95 and get it to lvl 12. Then add 2 attachments, namely Rapid Fire and your optical of choice. Raep taim.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 11, 2011)

had to go back to Black ops just to know what it felt like to shoot someone and get a kill. Maps have to many ins and outs. Bullet damage is to high IMO, fell like im playing hardcore. Quick scooping is off the charts or maybe it was in MW2 but i cant really say came in MW2 one month until the release of black ops. I always run into shoot one there two behind him coming from different ways. The map i hate is dome, everytime it comes up i back out, with party or not.


What i like is the killstreak system


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 11, 2011)

All the decent players left BO on ps3, so now I'm just racking up wins rofl. 

Constant UAVs/C-UAVs/Blackbirds in the air.

edit: At least, that's what I want to say IF MY CONNECTION WASN'T SO WEIRD TODAY.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 11, 2011)

the maps on this game 

too big, at least have some variety...I guess they will end up releasing some small maps on DLC...what a load of bs

people complained about the BO maps, but Summit/Firing range was better than every single MW3 map imho

but whatever, I do like the guns in this game


----------



## martryn (Nov 11, 2011)

> @Martryn: Use the Type 95 and get it to lvl 12. Then add 2 attachments, namely Rapid Fire and your optical of choice. Raep taim.



I'll give it a shot.  I was wondering if Rapid Fire would do any good on a burst weapon, but we'll see.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2011)

Ah good old fraudulent warfare 3, people online are so transparent with their tactics it's hilarious.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 11, 2011)

martryn said:


> I'll give it a shot.  I was wondering if Rapid Fire would do any good on a burst weapon, but we'll see.



Rapid Fire on the Type 95 makes the bursts faster, not the interval between the bursts.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 11, 2011)

Wonder if I should even bother getting this shit now 
It sounds like total crap according to you guys.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Wonder if I should even bother getting this shit now
> It sounds like total crap according to you guys.



Everyone is different, who knows you may really like it.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 11, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Wonder if I should even bother getting this shit now
> It sounds like total crap according to you guys.



Some people just like to bitch about the game but end up playing it everyday.  I would just rent the game if you are unsure whether you will like it or not.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm enjoying so far 

also, apparently the game sold(not shipped) more than 6 million on the first day, beating BO and MW2's same day one records


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm more curious as to how many dumb bastards got Elite (no offense to anyone here that got it).


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Nov 11, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm more curious as to how many dumb bastards got Elite (no offense to anyone here that got it).



No offense taken wife got it as a gift for me can't complain


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 11, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm more curious as to how many dumb bastards got Elite (no offense to anyone here that got it).


It's actually a good deal if you want the DLC alone.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> It's actually a good deal if you want the DLC alone.



The DLC in these games were never worth it in the slightest to me, that's why I always gameshared them aka got it for free.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 11, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> also, apparently the game sold(not shipped) more than 6 million on the first day, beating BO and MW2's same day one records


Now that's just sad, it's only going to encourage developers to lazy their assess off and copy-paste "develope" games.

//HbS


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 11, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Wonder if I should even bother getting this shit now
> It sounds like total crap according to you guys.



Not really. It has its problems but it's a very fun game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 11, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Now that's just sad, it's only going to encourage developers to lazy their assess off and copy-paste "develope" games.
> 
> //HbS



Or not, and it'll stay (mostly) relegated to Activision 

Of course Naughty dog is excused for becoming linear, scripted and similar as well but let's sweep that under the rug


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 11, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Or not, and it'll stay (mostly) relegated to Activision
> 
> Of course Naughty dog is excused for becoming linear, scripted and similar as well but let's sweep that under the rug


The bigger the company, the more likely they are to have a yearly releases of the same game. EA has their sports titles, Activision has CoD.

Naughty Dog? The "Uncharted" guys? What about them?

//HbS


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 11, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> The DLC in these games were never worth it in the slightest to me, that's why I always gameshared them aka got it for free.


Yup, never bought any COD DLC except for COD4's, and even then that was on sale off the Xbox Live Marketplace.

Also got BO First Strike for free through a code giveaway, but that pack sucked hard.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 11, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> The bigger the company, the more likely they are to have a yearly releases of the same game. EA has their sports titles, Activision has CoD.



I agree, that also leads to charges that its become derivative  I won't disagree with that at all, but if people still like the fundamentals of it, that's what they'll buy.




> Naughty Dog? The "Uncharted" guys? What about them?
> 
> //HbS



Uncharted 3 is Uncharted 2 but more linear with more setpieces, leading to charges that its been taken over by the "COD" and "FF13" effect


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 11, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I agree, that also leads to charges that its become derivative  I won't disagree with that at all, but if people still like the fundamentals of it, that's what they'll buy.


That's why it's sad. They're so easly tricked into buying the same game for the 4th time now, with as much new content as *Tibia* free updates each 6 months.


Inuhanyou said:


> Uncharted 3 is Uncharted 2 but more linear with more setpieces, leading to charges that its been taken over by the "COD" and "FF13" effect


Sad to hear that. Though Uncharted is a campaign-driven game, it can be excused it if doesn't bring much innovation to the series, but moves the story forward, and gives you a two-digit number of hours of campaign. CoD is a multiplayer game (which already is an easy way out).

//HbS


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 11, 2011)

It's Uncharted...it's always been a linear, but with several paths to utilize within the linear, series. No one seems to mind at all.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 11, 2011)

Uncharted is pretty avarage gameplay-wise, it's one of these games I play for the characters and story.

//HbS


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sLww-uhX1c&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 11, 2011)

rofl

"a lotta shiet muthafuckin blows up..I mean...missiles, tanks aloooottaa shiet blows up like a blah vlah balhaudjwiufnwurhw"


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 11, 2011)

Way to get successfully distracted by explosions everywhere, a cheap trick to trick idiots into liking the looks of the game. Improve the outdated engine? Make complex levels? Evolve the gameplay? FUCK NO PUT EXPLOSIONS EVERYWERE, BITCHES LOVE EXPLOSIONS. Way to ignore all the technical flaws I pointed out.

4-6 hours? Holy fuck, it took me 3. Hah, even 6 is criminally short.

Though I agree with many points he made. He failed to notice that the only thing that made CoD fun hasn't changed at all through last 5 games, only the box has changed. BlOps tried to improve on MW2, MW3 discarded all the changes. I certainly wouldn't buy a game for the few setpieces, I'd watch these on Youtube...

But the score system today is used is retarded. The scale used to go from 0 to 10 out of 10, now it's 6-11 out of 10.

I don't like the levelling up guns thingy. You don't get all guns at the start, which basicly means that when you switch to a new gun, you're set several step backwards compared to the gun you used previously. This isn't an issue for people who play 5 hours a day, but it is an issue to everybody else.

//HbS


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 11, 2011)

Ohh god the assault Juggernaut...


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow. This game. 
Thank god I have Skyrim otherwise I would've ripped out my own hair by now. I swear, it takes a good 4-6 shots for me to kill someone, and that's in a good game, usually it takes 5-10 bullets. Yet the enemy seems to be killing me in 1-3 shots every damn time. Feels like I'm being insta-killed in hardcore. Really not liking how underpowered pistols are either, not to mention they all have pretty much the same stats, and I have no idea why some guns are unlocked so late in the game. Especially RPG's. Maps are still getting on my nerves too, way way way too many flanking positions, and lots of shitty spawn trapping.

Wtf, Infinity Ward.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 12, 2011)

Haven't had too bad of spawn trapping. It's more of people can sprint to my spawn in a matter of 3-6 seconds due to the map size. Only spawn trapping I've experienced so far is demo, but that's no shocker.

Hell, even in domination trapping isn't too bad. Mainly because the spawns flips really fucking easily.

I'm close to prestiging now. Gonna go with unlock gear. If I can keep multiple guns, then it's going to be the FAD, Mk14, and the MP7. Those guns are fucking killer, and fun to use.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 12, 2011)

are there any good shotguns in this damn game?! 

I miss my olympia.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 12, 2011)

The only good shotguns are the AA12 (for obvious reasons) and the Model 1887

the model has a good OHK range, but suffers from shitty firerate, so choose your encounters wisely


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 12, 2011)

The Striker is really good too i might add, it drops people really fast.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 12, 2011)

Lol, I'm such a scrub. I complained about recoil long-distance before and close range (mostly because I should hip fire if someone's right next to me so that's my fault), because I used to just have the mouse button held down. Figured out I need to just spam click to shoot and viola, recoil is gone and I'm killing/sniping everyone down with an assault rifle with ease. 

Haven't played an FPS in over a year, guess I forgot that nifty little strategy.

-V-V-


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 12, 2011)

How is the SPAS? I heard it was meh. :I


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 12, 2011)

It's inconsistent, sometimes you get a 1 hit kill from mid range and sometimes you get a close range hitmarker.

Semi-auto shotguns like the USAS 12 and Striker are the best.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 12, 2011)

Sounds like the Stakeout then. Man, shieeeeet.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 12, 2011)

Hahahaha, almost a perfect match, except between MW3 and MW1.

//HbS


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sLww-uhX1c&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]



Thanks for posting my review! haha 



blakstealth said:


> rofl
> 
> "a lotta shiet muthafuckin blows up..I mean...missiles, tanks aloooottaa shiet blows up like a blah vlah balhaudjwiufnwurhw"


"Buildings falling, tanks exploding, missiles flying in the air, trains are crashing, cars are crashing, tanks falling through parking lots, yeah!" 



Hunted by sister said:


> Way to get successfully distracted by explosions everywhere, a cheap trick to trick idiots into liking the looks of the game. Improve the outdated engine? Make complex levels? Evolve the gameplay? FUCK NO PUT EXPLOSIONS EVERYWERE, BITCHES LOVE EXPLOSIONS. Way to ignore all the technical flaws I pointed out.
> 
> 4-6 hours? Holy fuck, it took me 3. Hah, even 6 is criminally short.
> 
> ...



I didn't ignore the flaws, you arrogant annoying fuck. I just stated the amount of shit happening is pretty amazing. Sorry if you don't like it, but in my opinion watching the destruction of New York was pretty fucking amazing. I loved it, and don't call me a idiot for enjoying that. 

Yes single player took me 4 hours and 23 minutes. Goodjob, you beat it a hour before me. 

And maybe your scale system is garbage. I use all the points to give my reasons. I actually just reviewed 3 games in the last month that scored 4.5/5.5/6.5 and each one means something rather then just a number. I could care less what everyone else scale mean. 

And the leveling up the weapon is fine. It's good for people looking to get more out of their product. I don't have much time to play online either but we aren't the ones the online is targeting then.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 12, 2011)

I would watch the whole thing, but omg campaign setpiece spoilerssssss. Must resist urge...D:


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 12, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I didn't ignore the flaws, you arrogant annoying fuck.


You completly ignored the *technical* flaws. Learn how to read. You also ingored the entire evolution halt with "it looks fine". Yeah, fuck! Stop improving technology, stop developing technology, shit's fine as it is! Evolution, STOP! You're fired, you're obsolete! Not economicly viable!


crazymtf said:


> I just stated the amount of shit happening is pretty amazing. Sorry if you don't like it, but in my opinion watching the destruction of New York was pretty fucking amazing. I loved it, and don't call me a idiot for enjoying that.


Yeah, I love explosions as well, and it did look good, but when I want to watch a movie, cutscene or a scripted event, I go to Youtube/cinema, not buy 60$ game. That's what is stupid. 


crazymtf said:


> And maybe your scale system is garbage. I use all the points to give my reasons. I actually just reviewed 3 games in the last month that scored 4.5/5.5/6.5 and each one means something rather then just a number. I could care less what everyone else scale mean.


I wasn't talking about you, "arrogant fuck", I was talking about basicly all reviewing people, and how people look at scores. As I said, from a scale 0-10, 0-5 doesn't exist with rare exceptions, 6 is really bad, 7 is fine, 8 is avarage, 9 is good, and 11 is amazing, but not perfect. Yes, 11/10. Whenever I see a score that exceeds the scale, and is assigned to game that's not perfect, I get the urge to slap the bitch in the face. With a chair.

Whole numbers system is bullshit to begin with. Because... how do you objectively measure joy and quality? You simply can't. It's fucking impossible. People should look more into words, hate/dislike/like/love/came instead of numbers. 


crazymtf said:


> And the leveling up the weapon is fine. It's good for people looking to get more out of their product. I don't have much time to play online either but we aren't the ones the online is targeting then.


No, it's not a good way for people to get more out of the product. It's *forcing* people to play more to get unlocks. It prolongates the time of "I'm having less fun than I could have" for people who want to grab a high level gun. And all the guns are not all that unbalanced, many are sidegrades, not upgrades, and don't say otherwise just because one certain gun fits the style of most of the people, same with add-ons, many are just a matter of personal preference.

It's a trick to force people to play more of the game than they'd actually would, through persistant elements, like levelling up, unlocking shit, getting badges, prestiage, and whatnot, and game throwing candy at you with OMG SO COOL short electric guitar solos in the background, just to keep you distracted. People by nature are completionists, it's only a matter of how lazy or disconnected a certain person is. What the fuck is this trying to be, an MMORPG?

And as I said before, many people don't have time to be unlocking stuff they want, we just want to hop into the game and shoot shit with the gun we want. If grinding kills for hours to get a sidegrade was still fine with me, I'd probably be playing an MMO right now.

I liked the system where the player earned points with which you could unlock whatever you wanted, and use it. 

Crysis 2 did something in-between, while weapons are unlocked at certain levels, add-ons and Suit characteristics could be unlocked in any order. That was kinda fine too, but to be honest, I got bored of multiplayer before I levelled up enough to unlock my beloved Scarab, and that makes me sad...


I wonder how many people agree with me on this shit, and how many agree with you 

//HbS


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2011)

Well since you don't have 23,000 people watching you and I do. With 81 Likes on my COD review in less then a day, I'd say more would agree with me then you. On top of that it sold 6.5 million copies day 1. So again, I'd say more agree with me then you. On top of that, critics have given this game anywhere from 8 to 9.5. So AGAIN I'd say more people agree with me then you. Might find a few internet web heads who agree with you, but in the real world not many will agree with you. 

Still everyone is entitled to their opinion. And glad you at least hold up a decent argument. However, I'd really wish you learn to accept other people's opinion. You seem very self centered when it comes to accepting other people can *Gasp* like different things then you. So I found the story half way decent *Though the deaths were weak* but yes the set pieces were a blast to play. You say you can watch them on youtube. It's a different feel from watching them and playing them.

 I wouldn't get the same feel of watching Uncharted as I do playing it. Same in call of duty. The scene when your getting chased by those fans was so awesome to look at but it was you blasting the cars, shooting soldiers, and shooting down helicopters that made it THAT much better. You'd have to play it to get that "OMFG" feel, watching it just doesn't cut it, least for me. 

As for saying it should update the visuals. I don't argue that. The online looks eh, the textures aren't all that, and some of the movements are to funny. The fucking enimes drive me crazy cause they freaking LOOK like your people. NOW stating that. The amount of shit happening all at once is impressive. I thought the scene when you're at the tower and shooting those guys while planes are dropping bombs and helicopters shooting you was pretty damn impressive. It looks impressive, and it feels like a real war. Which is something I'd like to give Call of Duty credit cause they give that real war feel half the time, and something I enjoyed. 

Gunplay is tighter then the previous call of duty and the new feel of the weight actually helps it in my opinion. Also sound has def taken a step up. The online, like you said, basically feels the same. BUT hey it's not broken. Is in innovative? No. Should it be? Yes I want it to be. But it's not BAD. See you assume just cause something isn't changing means it's bad. I like change as much as the next guy but to discredit it and say it's shit when the gameplay is clearly not bad is a little dumb to me. I don't even like the online but the gameplay is loved by million for a reason. Not cause it's bad. 

Also the level up system you just stated can be used for EVERY single game in existence. Even the basic idea of ranking up then fits what you don't like. Just a cheap way not to give guns unlocked right away. So for me, growing up with counter strike and halo as my competitve games, I'm more used to having guns bought or picked up. Unlocking them isn't my thing but I can see the goal they were going for. My friends picked it up and the first night they were going over what could unlock and they were loving it. They were so excited to level up certain weapons. While I'm sitting there like "Yo, what shoots good?"  So for me, I don't care about the level up guns things but for my 8 friends, and probably millions of others, it's a huge + factor to playing. You don't like, I don't care for it, millions will love it. 

So there you have it, I covered all my points. If you want to still go on, by all means go for it. I gave REAL reasons why I enjoyed the game. I actually got it for $30 bucks but if I spent 60 I don't think I've would of hated myself. You come with good reasoning behind why you DON'T like it. But you really have to stop with the "My way or no way" shit. Cause calling people idiots for enjoying a game you don't is childish man


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 12, 2011)

Cat fight. Hoora


----------



## Corruption (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't think CoD is bad, been playing it since the first one came out for the PC. Now, I still need to play through the campaign, but I highly doubt this game is worth the scores it's getting. The gameplay is fun, I enjoyed MW and MW2, but each new iteration is basically an expansion pack with a 4 hour campaign.

I'm hoping that with the new consoles coming out in the next couple of years, it'll force Activision to push the game more in other ways than just graphics.


----------



## EJ (Nov 12, 2011)

Guys, stop calling people names over MW3... it deff isn't even that serious lol

EDIT:

OMG YOU'RE THAT WHITY GUY!

I WATCH SOME OF YOUR VIDEOS!

OH MY GAAWWWWD ARE YOU REALLY HIM!?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 12, 2011)

lol eminem


----------



## EJ (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah? What's so lol about him!?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 12, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Well since you don't have 23,000 people watching you and I do. With 81 Likes on my COD review in less then a day, I'd say more would agree with me then you. On top of that it sold 6.5 million copies day 1. So again, I'd say more agree with me then you. On top of that, critics have given this game anywhere from 8 to 9.5. So AGAIN I'd say more people agree with me then you. Might find a few internet web heads who agree with you, but in the real world not many will agree with you.


First of all, these critics are paid critics. Never trust paid critics. If they give a bad score, they don't get the press release for next title, thus, can't write an early review, therefore they lose jobs.

Second of all, you must learn that people en masse are retarded. Masses are absolutely retarded. Just think about it. How unhealthy fast food is, and how many people eat it? How bad some celebrities are, but they have fans cause they're cute? How many religious people are there in the world, despite the religion being the number one cause of death and genocide since the dawn of time? I was asking about people on NF, individuals.


crazymtf said:


> Still everyone is entitled to their opinion. And glad you at least hold up a decent argument. However, I'd really wish you learn to accept other people's opinion. You seem very self centered when it comes to accepting other people can *Gasp* like different things then you. So I found the story half way decent *Though the deaths were weak* but yes the set pieces were a blast to play. You say you can watch them on youtube. It's a different feel from watching them and playing them.
> 
> I wouldn't get the same feel of watching Uncharted as I do playing it. Same in call of duty. The scene when your getting chased by those fans was so awesome to look at but it was you blasting the cars, shooting soldiers, and shooting down helicopters that made it THAT much better. You'd have to play it to get that "OMFG" feel, watching it just doesn't cut it, least for me.


I agree with this. Though I would not be able to justify spending more on this game than on a ticket to a cinema.


crazymtf said:


> As for saying it should update the visuals. I don't argue that. The online looks eh, the textures aren't all that, and some of the movements are to funny. The fucking enimes drive me crazy cause they freaking LOOK like your people. NOW stating that. The amount of shit happening all at once is impressive. I thought the scene when you're at the tower and shooting those guys while planes are dropping bombs and helicopters shooting you was pretty damn impressive. It looks impressive, and it feels like a real war. Which is something I'd like to give Call of Duty credit cause they give that real war feel half the time, and something I enjoyed.


Which is funny, because CoD is nowhere near real war. Have you seen footage from, for example, Libya? Or Iraq? I believe 3rd Armoured released some footage from raid for Baghdad on Youtube. I've seen videos from Polish divisions, though I'd probably get shot if I uploaded any.


crazymtf said:


> Gunplay is tighter then the previous call of duty and the new feel of the weight actually helps it in my opinion. Also sound has def taken a step up. The online, like you said, basically feels the same. BUT hey it's not broken. Is in innovative? No. Should it be? Yes I want it to be. But it's not BAD. See you assume just cause something isn't changing means it's bad. I like change as much as the next guy but to discredit it and say it's shit when the gameplay is clearly not bad is a little dumb to me. I don't even like the online but the gameplay is loved by million for a reason. Not cause it's bad.


Guns feel like paintball toys now, to be honest. Not even close to the sound of a real gun, not close to the meat it has. 


crazymtf said:


> Also the level up system you just stated can be used for EVERY single game in existence. Even the basic idea of ranking up then fits what you don't like. Just a cheap way not to give guns unlocked right away. So for me, growing up with counter strike and halo as my competitve games, I'm more used to having guns bought or picked up. Unlocking them isn't my thing but I can see the goal they were going for. My friends picked it up and the first night they were going over what could unlock and they were loving it. They were so excited to level up certain weapons. While I'm sitting there like "Yo, what shoots good?"  So for me, I don't care about the level up guns things but for my 8 friends, and probably millions of others, it's a huge + factor to playing. You don't like, I don't care for it, millions will love it.


It's a huge factor for playing, but it's basicly cheating. You're playing not for the game, but to be able to enjoy the game. 


crazymtf said:


> So there you have it, I covered all my points. If you want to still go on, by all means go for it. I gave REAL reasons why I enjoyed the game. I actually got it for $30 bucks but if I spent 60 I don't think I've would of hated myself. You come with good reasoning behind why you DON'T like it. But you really have to stop with the "My way or no way" shit. Cause calling people idiots for enjoying a game you don't is childish man


Basicly, our problem here, is that you don't mind CoD being in stasis in terms of evolution, while I'm pissed at Activison for releasing the same thing for the 5th time. 

I literally mean it when I say that in many games the amount of new stuff CoD brings with each annual release is higher in free updates. Killing Floor, Team Fortress 2, Tibia... In Mass Effect you pay for DLC, but atleast not 60$. Borderlands also had cheap DLC. And don't get me started on indie games.

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 would be a decent game on it's own if you could fix that mother fucking FOV which is killing our eyes (seriously, some health company has to take action here. It's ridiculus), but it's not a singular game, it's a part of two series. First, and most of all, it's a part of Call of Duty series, 9th game, and it's the same as 4 previous titles. Second of all, it's part of Modern Warfare series, and it's a carbon copy of previous title, except with new box, new multiplayer maps, and a little different sounds.

//HbS


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2011)

Espionage said:


> Guys, stop calling people names over MW3... it deff isn't even that serious lol
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



Yes I'm him 

@HbS - Well then, I guess we'll just agree to disagree. I don't mind the evolution of COD cause I never had it at a high priority. It's basically a sports game version of Military shooters. Every year they come out, their exciting for it's campaign for me, some hours with the friends online, and I'm good. 

As for paid critics. You still throwing that shit around? When games like Assassin Creed 1, medal of honor, dead island all score in 5-7's and yet those paid critics still gave those scores. Paid critics only advantage is getting to release a review on a certain time. But yes, believe me, those paid critics *As I'm friends with a few of them* give their honest opinion. They usually like and believe in those scores when they give them. Just saying. Sometimes it's rigged like Kane and Lynch and you can blame Gamespot really on that one. Firing a editor for his honest opinion is sad.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 12, 2011)

So much walls of text.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 12, 2011)

one thing i've never liked was calling professional reviewers "paid off" because they give scores that a portion average gamers disagree with 

the amount of hate IGN gets is insane, nobody is asking people to read the reviews or agree with them, opinions are opinions.

I still think COD is solid even though it doesn't necessarily revolutionize. Its a pokemon type game that sells by the bucketload  

Call it an expansion pack all you want, but people obviously want more of the game they like, so it has nothing to do with the haters really.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 12, 2011)

My god, the game is stupid easy even more with Specialist.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 12, 2011)

I heard that shotguns got buffed in a patch recently.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FtSazyJtFs&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 12, 2011)

The matchmaking and overall connection is total ass in this game, it ruins any kind of fun you may have.


----------



## Xerces (Nov 12, 2011)

Modern Warfare 3 is a game catered for the simple minded, and children.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 12, 2011)

u              mad


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 12, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Modern Warfare 3 is a game catered for the simple minded, and children.



The irony in this statement is that your view is simple minded. You come across as a child.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, there is nothing wrong with the game being simple. 

//HbS


----------



## Gecka (Nov 12, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Modern Warfare 3 is a game catered for the simple minded, and children.



Aren't...all FPS like that?

Counter strike, half life, bf could be argued the same

**


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 12, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Aren't...all FPS like that?
> 
> Counter strike, half life, bf could be argued the same
> 
> **



Bioshock, Far Cry 2, F.E.AR., Metro 2033, S.T.A.L.K.E.R., et cetera, et cetera

//HbS


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 12, 2011)

Dat ACR <3


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 12, 2011)

Not really a fan of majority of the maps in this game, but fuck do I hate Village.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 12, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Modern Warfare 3 is a game catered for the simple minded, and children.


oh the ironing


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 12, 2011)

I enjoy the maps. There's only 2 that I think are bad. I can't think of the names of them right now but to me they're reminiscent of some of the worse CoD4 maps where you could get lit-up from virtually every angle no matter where you were.

I really don't see how you can complain about the maps aside from the typical whiny bullshit like 'wah they're too small' or 'wah I can't sit in my hidey hole without getting blasted'


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 12, 2011)

So...
Who will be the first member of NF to get the new 'nuke'?


----------



## Gecka (Nov 12, 2011)

One of my friends already got it. Don't think I'll go for it at all. because i'm already frustrated enough with the game.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 12, 2011)

The maps are stale and boring that's my complaint, a lot of people feel the maps hold the game back.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKK5JCkW-Rk&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Nov 12, 2011)

Everyone bored already only after a few days?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 12, 2011)

Back to Battlefield 3


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 12, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Back to Battlefield 3



Have fun playing an inferior game.


----------



## Naked (Nov 12, 2011)

Eki said:


> Everyone bored already only after a few days?


What are you talking about? Hasn't it been out for more than two years already?

You can only play the same game so many times.


----------



## Eki (Nov 12, 2011)

Think of it as an expansion pack :3


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 12, 2011)

Eki said:


> Everyone bored already only after a few days?



I'm just killing time till UMvC3 drops.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 12, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> The maps are stale and boring that's my complaint, a lot of people feel the maps hold the game back.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKK5JCkW-Rk&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]



So whiny bullshit in layman's terms.


----------



## Eki (Nov 12, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm just killing time till UMvC3 drops.



lol, looks boss. I wasn't really planning on getting it a second time, but the new alts have really hooked and sank me


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 12, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> So whiny bullshit in layman's terms.



Whatever you say. 





Eki said:


> lol, looks boss. I wasn't really planning on getting it a second time, but the new alts have really hooked and sank me



The alts look so sexy, dat Jean.


----------



## Eki (Nov 12, 2011)

naaah, dat trish


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 12, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Whatever you say.



I'm just saying. You knew the game had the same engine. It is developed by the same guys, you saw the footage of the game before it was released, you bought the game anyways, and now you're whining about how the maps are stale. Good going genius.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 12, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> I'm just saying. You knew the game had the same engine. It is developed by the same guys, you saw the footage of the game before it was released, you bought the game anyways, and now you're whining about how the maps are stale. Good going genius.



First I didn't pay for the game, second I only got it to play with friends which ask them has been impossible due to shit matchmaking and third it's critisim not whining clown, majority of people do not like the maps or the spawn system and want some of the old maps back as DLC.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 12, 2011)

thropy system <3. never have to worry about preditor missles, frags, noob tubes or any other projectles ever again


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 12, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> I'm just saying. You knew the game had the same engine. It is developed by the same guys, you saw the footage of the game before it was released, you bought the game anyways, and now you're whining about how the maps are stale. Good going genius.



LOL get off CODS nuts you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). People who bought the game have the right to complain just like anyone who makes a video on youtube has to be ready to take judgement. Dont like it gtfo the internet pussy.
Losers like you are whats ruining the community.


----------



## Naked (Nov 12, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> I'm just saying. You knew the game had the same engine. It is developed by the same guys, you saw the footage of the game before it was released, you bought the game anyways, and now you're whining about how the maps are stale. Good going genius.



Having the same engine and being developed by the same guys doesn't mean that there can't be improvements in the series.
And don't tell me you can tell the maps are going to be stale by just looking at short clips of pre-release footage.

Maybe they'll actually do something with the franchise next year.

Nevermind, it's Activision. Who am I kidding?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 12, 2011)

Naked said:


> Having the same engine and being developed by the same guys doesn't mean that there can't be improvements in the series.
> And don't tell me you can tell the maps are going to be stale by just looking at short clips of pre-release footage.
> 
> Maybe they'll actually do something with the franchise next year.
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 12, 2011)

i'm actually quite surprised that the janitors at IW even managed this much considering they only had about 13 months to make the game and ship it 

of course now that series fatigue is setting in, the most vocal of critics have a lot to seize on too 

But this is Activision's business model. Its how they've always run their game series into the ground 

They did it with guitar hero, they did it with tony hawk, they did it with COD 

No wonder West and Zampella left after MW2, that shit must have made them so ashamed


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 12, 2011)

Found a nice set up with Support Package.

Advanced UAV
Stealth Bomber
EMP

Stack till you get EMP and activate it. Use UAV and bomb away.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 12, 2011)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> LOL get off CODS nuts you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). People who bought the game have the right to complain just like anyone who makes a video on youtube has to be ready to take judgement. Dont like it gtfo the internet pussy.
> Losers like you are whats ruining the community.


I don't have sympathy for people who knew it was the 3rd game in the series, made by the same people, with the same engine, geared to the  same demographic, who saw footage of the game before it released,and then expected the map formula to be different.

Cumgargling, cock-sucking, jizz -in-ass pussy, loser, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I can use grown-up words too for the record.



Naked said:


> Having the same engine and being developed by the same guys doesn't mean that there can't be improvements in the this series.
> *And don't tell me you can tell the maps are going to be stale by just looking at short clips of pre-release footage.
> *
> Maybe they'll actually do something with the franchise next year.
> ...


Yeah, IW didn't make 1 single improvement or change time. BRB off to go chopper chain on Backlot.

@bold: Yeah, like there wasn't a buh-gillion hours easily available live footage.

Yeah and maybe you'll be smart enough to realize they won't change their million dollar formula. Never mind its this shit-for-brain.

Bitches gonna keep bitching.


----------



## Eki (Nov 12, 2011)

lol an FPS community? Who wants to be part of a community thats full of 8 year olds? 

FGC is where it's at


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 12, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> I don't have sympathy for people who knew it was the 3rd game in the series, made by the same people, with the same engine, geared to the  same demographic, who saw footage of the game before it released,and then expected the map formula to be different.
> 
> Cumgargling, cock-sucking, jizz -in-ass pussy, loser, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I can use grown-up words too for the record.
> 
> ...



Yo Please find someone who agrees fully with you. I doubt you will. I will go with what people are saying around the net not some nerd on NF.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 12, 2011)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> Yo Please find someone who agrees fully with you. I doubt you will. I will go with what people are saying around the net not some nerd on NF.



Found them. The 6.5 million people who bought the game on day 1. Bitches still gonna bitch.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 12, 2011)

Eki you so silly.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 12, 2011)

**Cleaned up my post**

@MW3 complainers: God you're dense.  

You and every other drone who's come in here to complain has had issues about these things:

Dur graphics are da saemz. Dur why dey no maek diffarant suond when shoot gun? dur why not look sparkly and new? 

Modern Warfare 3 has a slew of new changes that are awesome. First of all, it's got a new enjoyable campaign. It's got specs ops and shit in it that wasn't in Mw2. It's got DEDICATED servers. It's got new guns, maps, and other things like weapon proficiencies. And to top it all off, people who actually have friends will buy this game and think it's worth it. 

Get out of your basement-dwelling mentalities and see that the game isn't here to revolutionize, it's here to continue on something that is a good product. 

And YOU'RE the ones bitching coming in here, fucking hypocrites.

I can only take morons for so long. Shut up and go away.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 12, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> God you're dense.
> 
> You and every other drone who's come in here to complain has had issues about these things:
> 
> ...



Did you quote the wrong post? I'm the one debating for MW3.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 12, 2011)

Doesn't matter.

My post is directed at whoever wants to bash MW3 for reasons stated. Crysis fanboys and the like HD graphics yo.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 13, 2011)

Crysis has fanboys? The only thing that series is good for is seeing if you can max out the first one.


----------



## Eki (Nov 13, 2011)

Its like painting gold on top of a piece of shit.

Still shit. Just a new look.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Nov 13, 2011)

I actually enjoy Modern Warfare 3 just as much as Skyrim. I play Modern Warafer for the multiplayer access with friends, and its by far the best game out there for that.


----------



## Eki (Nov 13, 2011)

Also, i only gave it the color gold for the fact of "Dedicated Servers." Other than that, yea.


----------



## Naked (Nov 13, 2011)

Eki said:


> Its like painting gold on top of a piece of shit.
> 
> Still shit. Just a new look.



Couldn't have said it any better. 



MrChubz said:


> Found them. The 6.5 million people who bought the game on day 1. Bitches still gonna bitch.



I hope you're not implying that the 6.5 million of the people that bought the game on the day of release were intelligent or made the right decision. At least 50% of the CoD fanbase is made up of 10 year olds. 

I'm glad I didn't have to spend $60 on another "expansion pack".

CoD fanboys gonna keep being CoD fanboys.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 13, 2011)

Some of the most unskilled gamers you'll ever come across, that's for sure.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 13, 2011)

Heard about dis on the forums for PS3 but havent come across it yet for PC.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0TPhv6ypM4&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 13, 2011)

Naked said:


> Couldn't have said it any better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you're implying that every person out of 6.5 million people are completely incompetent to make a decent purchase. Get your head out of your ass you prick.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 13, 2011)

No he's saying that not _all_ 6.5 million people that bought the game are.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 13, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Dur graphics are da saemz. Dur why dey no maek diffarant suond when shoot gun? dur why not look sparkly and new?


Because their engine needs to evolve. You've heard of this whole Battlefield 3 vs Modern Warfare 3 duel, right? BF3 has superior multiplayer gameplay, and a superior engine. Comparing the two was just pathetic. How much better do you think MW3 would do if they did ANY work on the engine?


Geralt of Rivia said:


> Modern Warfare 3 has a slew of new changes that are awesome. First of all, it's got a new enjoyable campaign.


Shorter than your typical 20$ expansion pack.


Geralt of Rivia said:


> It's got specs ops and shit in it that wasn't in Mw2. It's got DEDICATED servers. It's got new guns, maps, and other things like weapon proficiencies.


DLC-sized content. Hell, in many games you got as much content in free updates. Also, dedicated servers are unranked.


Geralt of Rivia said:


> And to top it all off, people who actually have friends will buy this game and think it's worth it.
> 
> Get out of your basement-dwelling mentalities and see that the game isn't here to revolutionize, it's here to continue on something that is a good product.


Oh god, he whipped out the basement. What do I do if I live on the first floor? 

Excuse me for being (gasp!) critical about a game. Because fuck, we can't do that! We are not allowed to question what The Man tells us.


Geralt of Rivia said:


> And YOU'RE the ones bitching coming in here, fucking hypocrites.
> 
> I can only take morons for so long. Shut up and go away.


Last time I checked, this is a forum. If I want to say that I think something is bad and point out it's flaws, why would I not do that? That's how forums works, people with different views meet in threads. If everyone shared the same opinion, the world be unbearably boring.


MrChubz said:


> So you're implying that every person out of 6.5 million people are completely incompetent to make a decent purchase. Get your head out of your ass you prick.


Not all of them, but you guys must realise that masses are retarded. There is a little bit of stupidity in all of us, and as we gather, it sums up.

//HbS


----------



## Big2hd (Nov 13, 2011)

Might coop this if or when I get bored with Uncharted, Batman and COD Black Ops Zombies

Wow that BF3 vs MF3 fanboy shit seems to spread everywhere huh lol...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 13, 2011)

No, the engine doesn't need to evolve any time soon. It's evidenced in the sales number, its evident in the reviews (hurr they pay them conspiracy!) and its evident in other games being present. World of Warcraft has barely changed its engine, if at all. Starcraft Brood War hasn't changed a bit and the game is legendary. And your BF3 statement is just subjective, don't throw that shit at me. Sorry, but you just sound like one of those Crysis kids who is obsessed with graphics to me. Ooh innovation! Ever noticed the fact that they are hard pressed to actually come out with a proper next-gen title? Because life-like graphics aren't that important. 

There is no DLC sized content. You're over-exaggerating it and that's just pathetic. The game has put a lot of effort into the campaign, just that. And there's lots of polish. It's evident in the graphics too if you actually take a look. But you're too busy complaining that the models/landscape is the same. 

Yeah, excuse you for being critical about a game. How about you go be critical somewhere else instead of muddying up this thread where people would rather talk about the game instead of bash it? Go do that on meta critic. When I walked into the Dragon Age 2 thread people bashed me for coming in and bashing the game, it's borderline trolling. You know people in this thread are going to like the game. You're basically saying "Lol, come at me bro".

You keep going on and on about the masses being retarded, but you've yet to display any real intelligence. All you've demonstrated is the ability to write paragraphs. Your entire argument is that they need to be more innovative, and for that reason alone you've clogged up the thread for a while. Guess what? Some games aren't going to be innovative. These guys do what's tested and true, and I don't blame them. You're acting like they put out a bad product when it's just that it didn't fit your 'ooh shiny' factor. This game has issues with maps and spawn points, all that can be fixed in DLC.

What people are conveniently forgetting is SPEC OPS mode. There's a slew of content in there that's been created from the ground up. Yes it uses the same graphics, and yes it's obviously been started from the first tile in the map editor.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 13, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> No, the engine doesn't need to evolve any time soon. It's evidenced in the sales number, its evident in the reviews (hurr they pay them conspiracy!) and its evident in other games being present. World of Warcraft has barely changed its engine, if at all. Starcraft Brood War hasn't changed a bit and the game is legendary.


The engine doesn't need to evolv- what the fuck did I just read? No, seriously, how the fuck do you explain that? That's one of the most retarded things I have heard this week. Yeah, let's stop innovating, shit's fine as it is. Evolution stop  let's stop moving forward whatsoever! Let's keep sitting in this pile of shit, it's warm, after all.

It's not a conspiracy, it's business. Come back to me when you've actually worked there. This is why I got another job (and it paid better, but I found that afterwards).

WoW legendary? It's losing subscribers, and it's losing them fast. Lost 10% recently. No need for innovation? Well, people are getting bored with it.

Starcraft Brood War is fading away fast, replaced by Starcraft 2. SC:BW was so popular because of it's incredible balance between 3 races, allowing fair competetive play, not gameplay (pretty basic RTS) itself or graphics. Also, SC:BW is a single game, not a series of 9 games. It also gave us a lenghty campaign after SC1, and many new units. How the hell can you even compare SC:BW to MW3?!


Geralt of Rivia said:


> And your BF3 statement is just subjective, don't throw that shit at me. Sorry, but you just sound like one of those Crysis kids who is obsessed with graphics to me. Ooh innovation! Ever noticed the fact that they are hard pressed to actually come out with a proper next-gen title? Because life-like graphics aren't that important.


Sorry, it comes with my job. I like technically shiny graphics. Braid, Bastion, Frozen Synapse, Crysis 2, RAGE, Dead Space 2, Mass Effect 2 really nice looking games. MW3? Low resolution textures, far outdated shaders, models are barely detailed. The game is simply ugly on a 24'' screen. It's not subjective, it's me speaking through my profession. Plus, eye-damaging FOV. Not an issue?


Geralt of Rivia said:


> There is no DLC sized content. You're over-exaggerating it and that's just pathetic. The game has put a lot of effort into the campaign, just that. And there's lots of polish. It's evident in the graphics too if you actually take a look. But you're too busy complaining that the models/landscape is the same.


Mass Effect, Killing Floor, Borderlands, Left 4 Dead, Tibia, C&C, et cetera, et cetera, all gave much more new content for less than 60$, not even close. That's the point.


Geralt of Rivia said:


> Yeah, excuse you for being critical about a game. How about you go be critical somewhere else instead of muddying up this thread where people would rather talk about the game instead of bash it? Go do that on meta critic. When I walked into the Dragon Age 2 thread people bashed me for coming in and bashing the game, it's borderline trolling. You know people in this thread are going to like the game.


This is a discussion thread and I am discussing the game. Problem?


Geralt of Rivia said:


> You're basically saying "Lol, come at me bro".





Geralt of Rivia said:


> You keep going on and on about the masses being retarded, but you've yet to display any real intelligence.


And by that you mean I don't like what you like.


Geralt of Rivia said:


> All you've demonstrated is the ability to write paragraphs. Your entire argument is that they need to be more innovative, and for that reason alone you've clogged up the thread for a while. Guess what? Some games aren't going to be innovative. These guys do what's tested and true, and I don't blame them. You're acting like they put out a bad product when it's just that it didn't fit your 'ooh shiny' factor. This game has issues with maps and spawn points, all that can be fixed in DLC.


That's the whole god damn problem with the gaming industry now. Innovation and evolution are no longer welcome, because people prefer dumb, microwaved crap with new box each year.

I understand that some games are not going to be innovative, but that can be forgiven if it's first in the series or provides a lot of new content, but MW3 is neither. It's the same game for the 5th time.


Geralt of Rivia said:


> What people are conveniently forgetting is SPEC OPS mode. There's a slew of content in there that's been created from the ground up. Yes it uses the same graphics, and yes it's obviously been started from the first tile in the map editor.


But is it worth 60$?

//HbS


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 13, 2011)

IMO graphics don't have to improve that much. Cause a game isn't necessarily good if it has good graphics. What's important in CoD is the maps, spawnpoints, weapons and not to forget connection. 
You can like or dislike the game. Opinions differ. IMO maps are were to compact. I feel like I'm being surrounded by a group of hyena's every time I kill someone. Spawnpoints aren't terrible imo (BF3 TDM cough). Especially considering how small some of the maps are. The game could've used more weapons though. 
As for connection. I hate it so far. I don't know if it's lag or if framerate issues. But so far I haven't even played 1 game without any problems. There's always atleast 1 time per match that the game lags when you're shooting someone. Like the game freezes or something. Really weird and annoying. 

Being innovative is good. But if you change the game too much, it wouldn't be a CoD anymore. CoD is known for fast paced action and people buy the game because of that. I really don't know how much they could change the gameplay. The maps on the other hand could use some work.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 13, 2011)

I bought the game just to check it out since I love BF3

...this multiplayer....is so much fucking fun.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't want them to make Crysis 3, but it'd be nice if they atleast *tried* to keep them up to date, instead of directly exporting shit from a 4 years old game.

Maps are so small because the engine is unchanged, and can't handle bigger maps in combination with console hardware. If they tried improving the engine, it'd enable the maps to be bigger. But no! It doesn't need improvement 

Lag is there because the game uses a console way of connecting people, P2P. Random person becomes the host, and when that person quits, a new host has to be found. Often people with high pings are chosen, because the process is random, doesn't take anything into account. Entire thing isn't as efficient as dedicated servers, but these are unranked.

Yeah, trying to change too much is bad. Just look at blergh C&C4. And then look at Dead Space -> Dead Space 2, or ME -> ME2. From multiplayer titles, UT2k4 -> UT3.

People are saying MW3 took 2 years to make. Wrong. For a loooong time IW was running around like a headless chicken (because their best people left) before Sledgehammer came. 

//HbS


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 13, 2011)

Well, you read something else entirely it seems. I'm saying it doesn't need to evolve any time soon. AKA, if you were actually caught up on the situation you'd know the company had a massive hiccup with its developer core and other shit, nobody reasonable expected them to innovate for this game. You're basically asking someone to put together 20-30 however many random developers, and ask them to make a top notch game. Very, very low chance that happens. They could have innovated, and then turned the game to shit for it being too ambitious. No, they did the right thing and stuck to the formula for the time being as the company is still being structured. 

Lol, innovation is business? That's why this game sold 6.5 million units the first day, right? Stop spewing shit. It's starting to smell. You don't know anything about business. 

First of all, I called Broodwar legendary. You need some better reading comprehension. WoW is losing subscribers, but guess what, the game still has over 10 million strong and is looking to reinforce that with the coming expansion (my opinion on it withstanding, every xpac has boosted subs u for them). It's been out for 7 years, and is the most popular MMO of all time. No, it didn't need innovation. It simply needed a game that was very fun to play. 

Broodwar is fading fast BECAUSE it was replaced by SC2. That's the intention, every pro switched because the game came out. It still had 12-13 year cycle when all is said and done and that's fucking amazing. Much more than some of the innovative games you play which have 1-2 year cycles and then everyone forgets about them. I'm comparing it to MW3... seriously why are you asking me this? It's because both games have mediocre graphics and are successful. There's your comparison genius. 

There is no game that gives more content than MW3 in a DLC. I assure you that. Maybe in an expansion, but the number is LOW. What you also seem to be forgetting, is that this game is not an RPG like Skyrim or whatever. The business model is NOT supposed to have a slew of content. Because you know why? You play through games like that once and they collect dust. This game is built upon replay value. That in itself acts as content and is something you obviously don't appreciate. If a game can have such staggering replay value as MW3, that's a feat in of itself. 

The fact that you think this game is crap, and compare it to Modern Warfare 1, because you yourself said it doesn't innovate so it's obviously the same, right? Well, MW3 is then essentially MW1, which we all know was a great, great game. And is still being played.

Bottom line is, you're being subjective and you fail to realize that your opinion isn't fact. You like new shit all the time, whether it's good or garbage. The #1 thing in your mind is that it has new features. Romance options in an FPS! Innovation! Bowling mini-game in a fight! Innovation! Deep sea diving in an RTS! Innovation!

The game has plenty of new things. How do you expect them to innovate in the FPS genre? Has Counter Strike innovated? No, their game 1.6 which is old as hell is the most popular out of them all BECAUSE it didn't innovate. People aren't really like you, we prefer good games rather than shiny crap. And I'm not sure why you keep going on about the 5th time thing, there have been 3 games by the same (2.5 really) developer so far. 

And to your last question of it being worth $60? To some? No. To others? Yes. Same like every damn game on the planet. It all depends on the circumstances? Are you someone with friends who also have the game and enjoy it that way? Are you someone who can't buy a game because it involves a heavy time investment? Are you someone who needlessly nitpicks about things that are in the large picture unimportant?

If Infinity Ward, in their next game comes out with a new title that is essentially the same as this, after reinforcing their developing core, then I'll start to agree with you. Until then, I'll enjoy this game casually.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 13, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Well, you read something else entirely it seems. I'm saying it doesn't need to evolve any time soon. AKA, if you were actually caught up on the situation you'd know the company had a massive hiccup with its developer core and other shit, nobody reasonable expected them to innovate for this game. You're basically asking someone to put together 20-30 however many random developers, and ask them to make a top notch game. Very, very low chance that happens. They could have innovated, and then turned the game to shit for it being too ambitious. No, they did the right thing and stuck to the formula for the time being as the company is still being structured.


Problems within a studio is not my concern. 3/4 of your staff got fired? Don't start making a fucking game, make a team first. If I release a crappy game now, am I excused because I did it alone and I have little time?


Geralt of Rivia said:


> Lol, innovation is business? That's why this game sold 6.5 million units the first day, right? Stop spewing shit. It's starting to smell. You don't know anything about business.


Innovation in business is is a high-risk high reward thing. I never claimed it's necessary, where did you get that from. Am I really supposed to start waving my education here? Though the fact that I'm an idealist offsets that a bit... 

Also, do you really want to play numbers with me? Okay. 6.5 million bought the game. 6,968,185,040 did not. Plus minus a hundred million. Happy now?


Geralt of Rivia said:


> First of all, I called Broodwar legendary. You need some better reading comprehension. WoW is losing subscribers, but guess what, the game still has over 10 million strong and is looking to reinforce that with the coming expansion (my opinion on it withstanding, every xpac has boosted subs u for them). It's been out for 7 years, and is the most popular MMO of all time. No, it didn't need innovation. It simply needed a game that was very fun to play.


Funny, because the biggest names of WoW are quitting because the game is "stale", "boring", "outdated". Most of that 10% is of the same opinion. And whatever you say here, the number of subs is falling rapidly. A new expansion won't fix 2 million people.


Geralt of Rivia said:


> Broodwar is fading fast BECAUSE it was replaced by SC2. That's the intention, every pro switched because the game came out. It still had 12-13 year cycle when all is said and done and that's fucking amazing. Much more than some of the innovative games you play which have 1-2 year cycles and then everyone forgets about them. I'm comparing it to MW3... seriously why are you asking me this? It's because both games have mediocre graphics and are successful. There's your comparison genius.


At the time it was released, SC had really cool graphics and engine. MW3 does not.

And you might be forgetting that SC basicly laid foundation for RTS games. It was innovative as fuck! SC2 only improves on game mechanics in a major way, improves the engine by lightyears, and gives us a lenghty story continuation. MW3 does none of that.

BW lasted so long because of balance. No other game was suited better for an e-sport RTS. Do you really think MW3 is going to last more than a year? HA 
HA
HA!


Geralt of Rivia said:


> There is no game that gives more content than MW3 in a DLC. I assure you that. Maybe in an expansion, but the number is LOW. What you also seem to be forgetting, is that this game is not an RPG like Skyrim or whatever. The business model is NOT supposed to have a slew of content. Because you know why? You play through games like that once and they collect dust. This game is built upon replay value. That in itself acts as content and is something you obviously don't appreciate. If a game can have such staggering replay value as MW3, that's a feat in of itself.


Funniest fact, none of the games I mentioned were major RPGs, all are shooters or RTS with more or less same mechanics, only improved. Pulled out Skyrim out of yer ass? I didn't even play any Elder Scrolls  I doun't count Tibia, it's an MMO...


Geralt of Rivia said:


> The fact that you think this game is crap, and compare it to Modern Warfare 1, because you yourself said it doesn't innovate so it's obviously the same, right? Well, MW3 is then essentially MW1, which we all know was a great, great game. And is still being played.


I still play MW1 myself! It's fun to hop into the clan server and shoot people while chatting. But why would I spend 60$ for something I already have?


Geralt of Rivia said:


> Bottom line is, you're being subjective and you fail to realize that your opinion isn't fact. You like new shit all the time, whether it's good or garbage. The #1 thing in your mind is that it has new features. Romance options in an FPS! Innovation! Bowling mini-game in a fight! Innovation! Deep sea diving in an RTS! Innovation!


You're high, aren't you?


Geralt of Rivia said:


> The game has plenty of new things. How do you expect them to innovate in the FPS genre? Has Counter Strike innovated? No, their game 1.6 which is old as hell is the most popular out of them all BECAUSE it didn't innovate. People aren't really like you, we prefer good games rather than shiny crap. And I'm not sure why you keep going on about the 5th time thing, there have been 3 games by the same (2.5 really) developer so far.


Didn't CS1.6 lay foundations for tactical team objectives based games?

And why are you so persistent with the shiny crap? I'm looking at my games list, and only a couple could be considered shiny. And I have a three digit number of games.


Geralt of Rivia said:


> Are you someone who needlessly nitpicks about things that are in the large picture unimportant?


Larger picture is composed of little details. Why have you bought MW3, then?


Geralt of Rivia said:


> If Infinity Ward, in their next game comes out with a new title that is essentially the same as this, after reinforcing their developing core, then I'll start to agree with you. Until then, I'll enjoy this game casually.


k. 

//HbS


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 13, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Also, do you really want to play numbers with me? Okay. 6.5 million bought the game. 6,968,185,040 did not. Plus minus a hundred million. Happy now?



Wow, this is fail on astronomical value. You clearly are trolling or have absolutely no idea what you're talking about. I'm not even going to tackle the rest of your biased post. There's no point in taking you seriously anymore. 

You know the exact same thing can be said for all the innovative games you like. You're a joke for wasting my time and yours for writing this horseshit. Continue being an idiot and posting images like 'Generic FPS' while BF3 is the exact same thing with shinier graphics. 

//GoR


----------



## bleebsmcblabs (Nov 13, 2011)

As for me, I don't buy Call of Duty games anymore. Why? It is the same game every year, yeah new guns, new maps whatever, but the actual gameplay is the same for me. Heck, the menu's are the same as Modern Warfare 2! To me, this is basically MW2 DLC. I'm not gonna shell out that much money for a recycled version of the previous game. As for the 6.5 million people who buy these games, I think this is because the game is socially accepted... I think Call of Duty has gone downhill since WaW because they are forced to put out a game every November. Thats just my opinion though, I know it is fun for a lot of other people


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2011)

Naked said:


> Couldn't have said it any better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've always wondered where people get the 10 year old saying from. As I worked in a gamestore throughout WaW to Black Ops and now Target where we sold MW3 I've mostly sold it to 18-40 year olds. Very few kids came in. I go to gamestop and usually people picking it up are in college or older people. So where do people get the 50% are 10 year olds. Unless you mean you hear people online bitching, a lot of the time those aren't 10 year olds. They are just immature shits. News Flash. They are on battlefield, Crysis, Team Fortress, Counter Strike, and just about any game with a online connection. 

And I'm not a cod fanboy and I picked it up and enjoyed it. Don't see why people have to degrade other people for enjoying a product they don't...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 13, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Wow, this is fail on astronomical value. You clearly are trolling or have absolutely no idea what you're talking about. I'm not even going to tackle the rest of your biased post. There's no point in taking you seriously anymore.




I know, 7 billion is a huge overexaggerration, but I only wanted to make a point how retarded is throwing around sales numbers. They are not how we should measure the quality of a product. By this standard, McDonalds hamburgers are the best fucking food in the history! Do you understand now?


Geralt of Rivia said:


> You know the exact same thing can be said for all the innovative games you like. You're a joke for wasting my time and yours for writing this horseshit.


Who's the bigger fool, the one who's leading, or the one who's following?  and if you want to try talking trash about games in my library, try not shooting Skyrim or BF3, of which I own neither. 


Geralt of Rivia said:


> Continue being an idiot and posting images like 'Generic FPS' while BF3 is the exact same thing with shinier graphics.
> 
> //GoR


First of all: 
CoD MW3 - simple, run-shoot-man-with-gun lone wolf game on small maps
BF3 - combined arms warfare on huge maps with focus on at least minimal teamwork
How the fuck is that the same thing?

Also, BF3 is superior to MW3 in every single *technical* aspect, not just graphics. MW3 Engine started it's life in 2005, and with each CoD release it was changed less and less, with the biggest changes between CoD2 and MW1, and changes between MW2 and MW3 were limited to name change, a little bit of audio, and texture streaming, despite many, many issues. Frostbite 2 is a brand new thing.

*You may have not noticed, but "Generic FPS" image included BF3 and BF:BC2*.



crazymtf said:


> I've always wondered where people get the 10 year old saying from. As I worked in a gamestore throughout WaW to Black Ops and now Target where we sold MW3 I've mostly sold it to 18-40 year olds. Very few kids came in. I go to gamestop and usually people picking it up are in college or older people. So where do people get the 50% are 10 year olds. Unless you mean you hear people online bitching, a lot of the time those aren't 10 year olds. They are just immature shits. News Flash. They are on battlefield, Crysis, Team Fortress, Counter Strike, and just about any game with a online connection.
> 
> And I'm not a cod fanboy and I picked it up and enjoyed it. Don't see why people have to degrade other people for enjoying a product they don't...


Probably from on-line interactions. Yeah, these kids are a plague, they are everywhere! But CoD has the most consumers, and is mostly marketing and brand driven, so the percentage of retarded young kids is much higher than a little more ambitious titles like Nuclear Dawn or others.

CoD is a very simplistic and flashy game, and games like that attract simple minds (or people who want to a quick dose of relax after work), and kids happen to love this kind of stuff. Often you'll find out that these 18-40 year olds are people buying their game for their younger relative, a child, a cousin, etc.

I was actually suprised when I found out that most of the people I met on CoD4 servers were under 15.

//HbS


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2011)

Most of the customers I sold too were people playing call of duty for themselves. I think the main thing though is us, well I do anyway with my friends, is go into chat and so you never hear us talking while we play. So the little kids who have no friends on live just talk alot but everyone else is talking to their friends. Least that's how I view it. Whenever I play games I'm always on chat though so yeah


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah, kids tend to be loud. When I play with my friends, we usually use private channel outside of the game to talk via mics, and just mute everyone in-game. Kids don't do that, and oh boy do they like to yell

//HbS


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 13, 2011)

Funny thing is I've been playing this series since COD2 (PC) and it's gone downhill in terms of skill required and quality since then. From a gamers perspective not a main stream consumers view the game is the laughing stock of most other communities. On any FGC stream they always say if you want a easy game go play CoD, and don't get me started on how much the SC community makes fun of it.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 13, 2011)

Ppl can talk about the sales figures all day but what matters how the general community views it and if the current stance is any indication this is the beginning of the end for them. Also SC being the same game huh. Well SC2 was what 10 years in the making and has the largest competitive community. Yeah talk to me when CoD gets half as much recognition from gamers as SC2.


----------



## Eki (Nov 13, 2011)

Big2hd said:


> Might coop this if or when I get bored with Uncharted, Batman and COD Black Ops Zombies
> 
> Wow that BF3 vs MF3 fanboy shit seems to spread everywhere huh lol...



It's funny cause you can't even compare the two games, as they are two totally different experiences.


----------



## Newton (Nov 13, 2011)

ps3 matches


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 13, 2011)

Matt get online now if you want to play, myself, Crix, fire and Brandon are playing.


----------



## Newton (Nov 13, 2011)

We got 2 more slots for full party GW, if you on ps3 and wanna play VM me


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2011)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> Ppl can talk about the sales figures all day but what matters how the general community views it and if the current stance is any indication this is the beginning of the end for them. Also SC being the same game huh. Well SC2 was what 10 years in the making and has the largest competitive community. Yeah talk to me when CoD gets half as much recognition from gamers as SC2.



Not the end for them. Companies look at sales, and care two shits about the general gamers view. I hope to that they evolve but they don't need to. And Call of Duty as a series has outshines SC series by far, sales wise, which is what the company cares about (I love SC. SC > COD anyday). Not to mention they shouldn't even be compared, seeing as Acti and Blizzard are together, so double sales for them


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 13, 2011)

I dislike the influence Activison has on Blizzard. They became even more money-grubbing, and it started showing on the quality of the games. WoW - they basicly allowed gold buying, and they'll get money from transactions. Diablo 3 - item market, three separate fines. SC2 - no LAN means Blizzard controls all tournaments, so they can always get their share of prize pool, which wasn't possible with SC:BW, and the whole regions affair... And a couple of little decisions, insignificant at the first sight, most of which were forced on Blizzard by higher ups. It's kind of frightening, actually.

//HbS


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 13, 2011)

Guy got a class named after him, what a boss.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6houTwn05Y&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 13, 2011)

LOL

That's SandyRavage for you. Fuckin awesome


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 13, 2011)

I need to stop playing, the frame rate issues are just unbearable.


----------



## PureWIN (Nov 13, 2011)

I actually agree with a lot of what Hunted by Sister was saying. Although MW3 has great sales numbers, that doesn't mean it's a quality product. The game is essentially a copy-and-paste of MW2 with a revamped killstreaks and perks system. When you consider the improvements made in BO, this game is actually a regression in the series.

Nonetheless, the game is fun. Although I feel that $60 was way too much money for what is essentially an expansion pack, I love playing the game and it'll probably be entertaining me until the next big FPS is released. It ultimately serves its purpose.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 13, 2011)

Is there some secret cheese for quick scoping people? I see it get bashed a lot but it looks really skillful to me.


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 13, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Is there some secret cheese for quick scoping people? I see it get bashed a lot but it looks really skillful to me.



I guess people just don't like being killed by quickscopers?

I don't mind the quickscopers, it's those trickshotters I mind.


----------



## Pineapples (Nov 13, 2011)

MW3 is pretty enjoyable thus far. Loving the maps.

Though, there is one thing that bothers me: (Less) Recoil attachment. Seems overpowered, I mean there's practically no recoil in the guns. Just point, hold shoot, and, bam!, you get a kill.


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 13, 2011)

I feel like the quick scoping is messed up. I accidently chose a sniper class tried to quick scope someone. I know for a fact I wasn't aimed properly at the guy and I killed him.


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 13, 2011)

This is the easiest mp I ever played. I'm glad I didn't pay for it. My brother did.

It'll get enjoyable once I get the MK14.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 13, 2011)

I hope they make more sniper maps.

Fuck I'd kill for a remake of Overgrown (?)


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 13, 2011)

Knew I would love as always whatever the single shot assault rifle is so of course I love the MK14. Specialist + MK14 = GG.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 13, 2011)

I like in tdm. Not so much for other modes. I don't put silencer on it, so whenever there are more than 2 opponents I'm fucked. Really a shame, cause I really like single shot rifles. Too bad I can't make much use of it. Type 95 +rapid fire ftw.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 13, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> I like in tdm. Not so much for other modes. I don't put silencer on it, so whenever there are more than 2 opponents I'm fucked. Really a shame, cause I really like single shot rifles. Too bad I can't make much use of it. Type 95 +rapid fire ftw.



I love it when it's multiple enemies, the rate I shoot at is borderline insane and I'm aiming straight for their heads unlike their spray and pray all over the place. Specialist is that icing on the cake that makes shit even more stupid.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 13, 2011)

That's what I try to do as well. You die really fast in this game though, so it doesn't always work out the way I want lol. I rather have my reliable type95


----------



## martryn (Nov 14, 2011)

Why is my win ratio so low?  I just played on a team with this:

11-18
13-7 (me)
10-12
8-14
5-20
4-12
2-12
3-15
1-13

How the shit are we supposed to win like that? 

Also, it's not counting my daily challenges as I complete them.  EMPs and destroyed equipment?  Not registering.  I'm tired of these buggy ass games.


----------



## dream (Nov 14, 2011)

At least you have a positive K/D ratio in your matches, I usually am lucky to have a 1:1 ratio.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah I'd say about 89% of players are complete ass, 8% are frauds and the rest are actually good.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 14, 2011)

Finally got my K/D at a relatively stable 2.1

W/L is at a solid 7 or 8

best gun? fuckin MP7

Rapid fire on that thing is amazing


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 14, 2011)

I was pro-piping it up so I could work on recon-pro. Then I realized there was a rager with a mic in the lobby. So I decided to take my skills to the next level and use a pro-pipe and a victim radar. Hearing people's reactions when you blow them the fuck up with the most mlg combo ever conceived is entertaining to say the least.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 14, 2011)

martryn said:


> Why is my win ratio so low?  I just played on a team with this:
> 
> 11-18
> 13-7 (me)
> ...


I take it you play TDM most of the time. What I do when I play TDM is first of try to not die lol. K/D is very important in TDM (duh). The number 1 mistake noobs (not talking about you here) make is blindly walk behind or next to eachother. It freaking kills me to see that all the time. Instead of one guy covering the other or flanking or some short of shit. They just walk right next to/behind eachother and get both of em killed. Looking at the match results there I say you didn't stand a chance from the start haha. Your teammates just freaking sucked. I always try to cover my teammates when I can. When someone is going straight I look at their sides etc. That's why it's really important that you get a decent party/group. If everyone just tries to do things by themselfs, they'll get butchered. Or they have to be that good that they can solo it. Also what I like to do is when I'm building up killstreaks play it safe when I've almost reached my killstreak. Aussault with predmis>reaper>pavelow can get you good  amount of kills.

@Gecka, damn a 7/8 W/L that's impressive. You always play with a party or are you just that lucky


----------



## martryn (Nov 14, 2011)

> Yeah I'd say about 89% of players are complete ass, 8% are frauds and the rest are actually good.



Dude, we get the fucking point.  You're good, or whatever.  Stop being such an arrogant asshole.  You can stop talking about how everyone sucks or how you're raping everyone already.  Shit, how much confirmation of your skills do you fucking need?  Did your parents not empower you at all when you were growing up?


----------



## Gecka (Nov 14, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> @Gecka, damn a 7/8 W/L that's impressive. You always play with a party or are you just that lucky



lmao, yeah I roll with a full party 95% of the time

I've only ever gone solo twice. Once when everyone already was in a full party, and once when I wanted to test out my FFA skills (I'm decent at FFA)

I've got a friend with an 11 W/L and a 3 K/D, he's most of the reason why I do so well


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 14, 2011)

Haha team up with good players and profit  That's how you're supposed to play. Playing with randoms can be so frustrating. I still need to get my MOAB. Haven't really been going for one. I rush too damn much..


----------



## martryn (Nov 14, 2011)

> I take it you play TDM most of the time. What I do when I play TDM is first of try to not die lol. K/D is very important in TDM (duh).



That was a game of Kill Confirmed.  I play Deathmatch, KC, and Domination a lot.  At least for this play through.  Like to play Ground War.  Lot's of people means lots of action.  



> The number 1 mistake noobs make is blindly walk behind or next to eachother. It freaking kills me to see that all the time. Instead of one guy covering the other or flanking or some short of shit. They just walk right next to/behind eachother and get both of em killed.



I hate it when someone comes along and stands right in front of me, or runs right in front of me.  That happens all the time as well. 



> Your teammates just freaking sucked. I always try to cover my teammates when I can. When someone is going straight I look at for their sides etc. That's why it's really important that you get a decent party/group.



Yeah, it's called strategy.  Tactics.  People play like it's Halo.  Once I get a mic, I expect to get in a group here.  Would be great if fucking Elite worked, as that idea seems sound.  You don't have to pay for that, do you?  



> Or they have to be that good that they can solo it.



Like Violent-Nin, apparently. 



> Also what I like to do is when I'm building up killstreaks play it safe when I've almost reached my killstreak. Aussault with predmis>reaper>pavelow can get you good amount of kills.



The game isn't as much about killstreaks as other installments, which is nice.  In Black Ops, for example, you'd always get the guy that had UAV, Blackbird, and Chopper Gunner and he'd go 45-2 all day.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 14, 2011)

Guess no one will ever return to Black ops from here.


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 14, 2011)

I play solo quite a bit. About half my playing time in MW3 is solo, though I only have like 10 hours of playing time lol.

But is anybody here getting the 'Connecting to Online Services...' bullshit? Every time I wanna play I have to restart my router and I can't restart it often because there's other people on the internet at my house. 

Did any of you guys change any router settings?


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 14, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Guess no one will ever return to Black ops from here.



ive been playing more Ops then MW3.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 14, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Guess no one will ever return to Black ops from here.


I'm going back to MW1...

//HbS


----------



## PureWIN (Nov 14, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I'm going back to MW1...
> 
> //HbS



So you're going back to the same game but with less features?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 14, 2011)

Better balance, less ridiculus killstreaks, less shiny baits, noobs already left for newer CoDs, I already unlocked all weapons and add-ons there, and I don't have to spend 60$ because I was using my friend's copy. Yeah, it feels like a good move.

//HbS


----------



## PureWIN (Nov 14, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Better balance, less ridiculus killstreaks, less shiny baits, noobs already left for newer CoDs, I already unlocked all weapons and add-ons there, and I don't have to spend 60$ because I was using my friend's copy. Yeah, it feels like a good move.
> 
> //HbS



It depends. My roommate briefly went back to WaW several months ago and there were a whole bunch of hackers shamelessly exploiting the game for fun.

I can understand not wanting to spend the money, though. I only buy and play the new games because I prefer the mix of different types of players with different levels of skill.

I especially like the feeling of everyone still learning the maps, trying out guns, trying out perks and killstreaks, and not yet settling into a concrete playing style. For example, in MW2 I'm a sniper/ninja (rushing with lightweight/marathon/pistol). I was one when I stopped playing and I would be one if I started playing again. In BO I use assault rifles/LMGs. In WaW/MW I used shotguns. MW3? I'm still experimenting.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 14, 2011)

martryn said:


> Dude, we get the fucking point.  You're good, or whatever.  Stop being such an arrogant asshole.  You can stop talking about how everyone sucks or how you're raping everyone already.  Shit, how much confirmation of your skills do you fucking need?  Did your parents not empower you at all when you were growing up?



I assume you play solo, if that's the case don't count on teammates because they'll never look out for you like a party will. I've made that mistake enough times in the past, depending on their game type use your teammates as your own personal decoys and by that I don't mean camp in a corner or hide behind them and pick off but make it so by time the enemy see's you no matter big of a group they are you've already taken down more than half of them.

I don't know your general playstyle but try not to get too annoyed at dieing right now, the main thing especially with this game is learning the maps especially if your running and gunning so you don't get picked off before you get rolling.

As for other players that are good there's actually a bunch of players on here I know that are actually good and respect. For example, Gecka, Newton, Haohmaru, Deathgun, Hangat?r, Eki are all players that can easily carry a team to victory solo. A lot of these guys are smart enough to not waste their time playing with randoms, something I need to stop doing.



martryn said:


> Like Violent-*nin*, apparently.



Fixed.



Haohmaru said:


> Haha team up with good players and profit  That's how you're supposed to play. Playing with randoms can be so frustrating. I still need to get my MOAB. Haven't really been going for one. I rush too damn much..



I almost got it last night with rushing, but the fucking game timed out! 

I came in when it already started. :33


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 14, 2011)

Playing with my homies is the only time I play this. No one helps you in this damn game cause they care about their k/d but if your in a party they will watch your ass while you get yours. My K/D is 1.02 LOL. but my W/L is 9.41 thanks to always playin in a party.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYCnqF5R10Q&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 14, 2011)

I keep forgetting to turn back on theater mode, turned it off to see if it would help with the frame rate issues (it didn't).


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Nov 14, 2011)

I always play by myself somehow keep my w/l above 2 and kdr above 1. I really need to team with some people.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 14, 2011)

Man playing MW3 with Nelly Furtado is cool!


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Nov 14, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Man playing MW3 with Nelly Furtado is cool!



What?

:sanji


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 14, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Man playing MW3 with Nelly Furtado is cool!



Celine Dion is better to play to.


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 14, 2011)

Assassin is the bane of my existence. Regardless of whatever game type I'm playing, there's always at least two guys camping in corners with Assassin.


----------



## Xerces (Nov 14, 2011)

People still play the COD series? I wasn't aware that people would be willing to pay $59.99 for a 5 year old game that is repackaged every year.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 14, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Celine Dion is better to play to.



I wasn't talking about listening to music at all though.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Nov 14, 2011)

I just order it on Ebay for $50. I have 7 days to return it once I get it. I was wondering if the game is worth it...


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 14, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I wasn't talking about listening to music at all though.



Your missing out then.


----------



## Eki (Nov 14, 2011)

Camping is the way to go. I mean its basically free kills because people don't know wtf they are doing, so they bitch and whine about people in the corner.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 14, 2011)

Eki said:


> Camping is the way to go. I mean its basically free kills because people don't know wtf they are doing, so they bitch and whine about people in the corner.



Stop trolling Eki...........it's so true.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 14, 2011)

I jus noob tube campers or use my rpg and blow em the fuck up.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 14, 2011)

You really saved my ass that last game in Dome Onmi haha. I was out of bullets for my primary and my skorpion was failing me. Onmi with the riot shield to the rescue lol. That game in mission I was camping so hard. I almost wanted to smack myself for being such a dick. I hate it when I'm upclose with the Type95 and I'm hipfiring. I know I'm hitting my opponent, but they don't freaking die. Instead I get knifed.. Happened a lot of times today when I was playing with my nephew. 

Anyway I had to go. Gotta get up early tomorrow.


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 14, 2011)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> I jus noob tube campers or use my rpg and blow em the fuck up.



Noobtubes are so bad in this game, I wonder why they left it.

Trying to get the Gun Mastery for any AR takes a while for me because of the noobtube and shotgun D:


----------



## martryn (Nov 14, 2011)

Steady Aim does shit for you, it seems.  Running around trying out the Model 18something shotgun with Steady Aim, firing from the hip, close range (10 ft away or so) and I'd get two, sometimes three shots off before they'd turn around and get a bead on me and they'd still not drop.  Watching the killcams made me feel like an idiot.  I used to dominate smaller or tighter maps with a shotgun because my reflexes are slightly above average. 

I've been trying to do the Daily Challenges (gotta set goals) but last night...  One of them was to get 10 EMPs.  No prob.  I set one off.  Check the status of the challenge.  Nothing.  Well, it was the closing seconds of the match, so maybe it didn't register.  I get it again next match, set it off with several minutes of gameplay left.  Check the status of the challenge.  Nothing.  Ok, well, when it says EMP an enemy, maybe that means destroying one of their killstreak rewards.  Get it again next match, wait until there's a killstreak reward (targeting drone thingy) and set it off.  It goes down.  I see it disappear on the map.  Check the status of the challenge.  Nothing. 

Finished the other two yesterday without a problem, but it looked like the EMP thing was bugging out or something, unless I was doing something wrong.  But what?


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 14, 2011)

I know for shotguns (I found this out the very hard way) they're back to CoD4 mechanics where Steady Aim screws with the spread and makes shotties less effective. Don't use the perk with a shotty no matter what. As of EMP's I can't say.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 15, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> You really saved my ass that last game in Dome Onmi haha. I was out of bullets for my primary and my skorpion was failing me. Onmi with the riot shield to the rescue lol. That game in mission I was camping so hard. I almost wanted to smack myself for being such a dick. I hate it when I'm upclose with the Type95 and I'm hipfiring. I know I'm hitting my opponent, but they don't freaking die. Instead I get knifed.. Happened a lot of times today when I was playing with my nephew.
> 
> Anyway I had to go. Gotta get up early tomorrow.



Those fools thought they could use Riot Shields. 

NF teamwork > those fools.


----------



## Psysalis (Nov 15, 2011)

I gotta say that assault jug is amazing. Can pretty much put down anyone in sight. Sadly most of the times that I get that it's already close to the end of the match.


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Nov 15, 2011)

Man, the 70s are a pain in the ass to level through.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 15, 2011)

Look at what i got in my mail box today. 




> This week we launched ELITE and MW3 with the goal of bringing together the Call of Duty community like never before. Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 multiplayer has been off to a smooth start. Call of Duty ELITE however is off to a rocky start. Many of you have tried to get into the new service and have had difficulty.
> 
> Simply put, we have not lived up to your - or our - expectations with this launch, and we owe you an apology, and an explanation of how we are fixing this.
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2011)

A beta sure would have be useful in testing this.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 15, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Look at what i got in my mail box today.



UMvC3 is out, none of that is important now.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 15, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Look at what i got in my mail box today.



In other words.

"Give us sum mo money "


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 15, 2011)

Fuck activision. Most of the functions should've been free. Like in Black Ops. Like they don't make enough money on this game already. 

I think I'm gonna start using shotguns in Dome from now on. I chose the Striker class by accident and it's actually pretty damn good.


----------



## PureWIN (Nov 15, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Fuck activision. Most of the functions should've been free. Like in Black Ops. Like they don't make enough money on this game already.
> 
> I think I'm gonna start using shotguns in Dome from now on. I choose the Striker class by accident and it's actually pretty damn good.



Shotguns suck in this game. Prepare to have your K/D drop. 

This game primarily caters to assault rifles, subs, machine pistols, and demigod-level sniper rifle users. 

You can definitely use the other guns, but don't expect to have consistent results. Each time you kill someone, the cockroach campers come out of their holes and swarm in to kill you. Snipers, LMGs, shotguns, and pistols don't necessarily have the speed to deal with that unless you're _really good_.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 15, 2011)

Well I guess I'm really good then, cause my K/D has been at least 2:0 everytime I've played with the striker  I know shotguns aren't great, but in levels such as Dome you can have a lot of fun with it. I admit that I don't do as well with shotguns as I do with  assault rifles, but it's still good enough. And it's fun which is what matters.
If only this game had marathon pro I'd use shotguns in other levels as well.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 15, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> A beta sure would have be useful in testing this.



A beta for a COD game?


Its unheard of.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 15, 2011)

It's a bad idea to release a beta if the game isn't innovating in any way, shape or form, because it'll make people uninterested, gives people more time to realise this is a rerelase of previous title (CoD), or that the game tried innovating too much and ended up as bullshit (C&C4).

//HbS


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 15, 2011)

Spec Ops is crazy, especially once you get past wave 25. Riot Shield Juggernaunts.......what the hell.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 15, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> It's a bad idea to release a beta if the game isn't innovating in any way, shape or form, because it'll make people uninterested, gives people more time to realise this is a rerelase of previous title (CoD), or that the game tried innovating too much and ended up as bullshit (C&C4).
> 
> //HbS


Dude you're still going on about this? We get it already  As if every demo  of every game out there has been about an innovating game.


----------



## martryn (Nov 15, 2011)

> I know for shotguns (I found this out the very hard way) they're back to CoD4 mechanics where Steady Aim screws with the spread and makes shotties less effective. Don't use the perk with a shotty no matter what.



That's good to know. 

And fuck the AK47.  I've tried to use it, I've tried to adjust my tactics with it.  The way I shoot people.  Fucking gun sucks.  Even with kick it bucks like a bronco, and even with a supressor the flash blinds you when you fire so you can't maintain a good sight picture.  Going back to using the ACR.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 15, 2011)

You know what's good about the AK47? When you hit someone they flinch a lot. So it makes it harder for them to shoot at you. At least that's what I've experienced when being shot at with the AK47. I actually really like the gun. I think it's better than the G36. For some reason that gun always fails me.


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2011)

> “We are working towards a universal Elite experience but we cannot guarantee if or when a version will be available for the PC.”





Nice to see that Elite might never make it to the PC.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 15, 2011)

Some of the comments under the article are just magnificent.


*Spoiler*: _is that a squid?_ 





And they used 3 as an "E". SO 1337 !




//HbS


----------



## martryn (Nov 15, 2011)

> You know what's good about the AK47? When you hit someone they flinch a lot. So it makes it harder for them to shoot at you. At least that's what I've experienced when being shot at with the AK47. I actually really like the gun. I think it's better than the G36. For some reason that gun always fails me.



Doesn't help if it's rocking all over the place and you can't see what you're shooting anymore.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 15, 2011)

It isn't that bad. The AK has always had that up and down recoil. Get used to it and profit. They nerved down the damage a lot compared to other CoD's though. I remember how insanely powerful it was when Black Ops just got released.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 15, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Dude you're still going on about this? We get it already  As if every demo  of every game out there has been about an innovating game.


You missed my point. Completly.

//HbS


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 15, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> It's a bad idea to release a beta if the game isn't innovating in any way, shape or form, because it'll make people uninterested, gives people more time to realise this is a rerelase of previous title (CoD), or that the game tried innovating too much and ended up as bullshit (C&C4).
> 
> //HbS


Seeing how it is COD we're talking about, I don't think that sales numbers would be _that_ diminished if they released a beta.



Hunted by sister said:


> Some of the comments under the article are just magnificent.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _is that a squid?_
> ...


It's actually pretty clever because if you take the last 3 words and flip them, they'll look the same as the first 3!


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 15, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Seeing how it is COD we're talking about, I don't think that sales numbers would be _that_ diminished if they released a beta.
> 
> It's actually pretty clever because if you take the last 3 words and flip them, they'll look the same as the first 3!



You know what else is cool? The word 'bed' looks like a bed.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 15, 2011)

elite doesn't work, what a shock, theatre never worked for me


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 15, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> You know what else is cool? The word 'bed' looks like a bed.



boob looks like a side view, a front view and another side view of boobs. 



NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> elite doesn't work, what a shock, theatre never worked for me



theater is glitchy for me.

my gun constantly wiggles from side to side when i try to re-watch some games.


----------



## Convicted playa (Nov 15, 2011)

NVM this game isn't as god as it thought it would be.  im gona play it for awhile but not really that much funner than mw2 or black ops.


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 15, 2011)

^I agree entirely, convicted playa.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 15, 2011)

until i get off this damn yellow and red bars, the only gun ive been able to rely on is the spas with no being able to be seen and heard, also while putting my hardcore camping on


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 16, 2011)

somebody was shooting my team up underneath the outpost  map, that was shitty


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 16, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> It's actually pretty clever because if you take the last 3 words and flip them, they'll look the same as the first 3!


They read too many Dan Brown books 

//HbS


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 16, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> A beta for a COD game?
> 
> 
> Its unheard of.



actually, there was a open beta for COD4. I still remember that it was only on xbox 360 (of course it was ) I also remember people being concerned when they said they will not be doing a beta for MW2, which was where the nonsense about no public beta test began


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 16, 2011)

anyone have any tips on how to fix my connection. Ive been on yellow bar since day 3


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 16, 2011)

*Call of Duty Thief Escapes in Waiting Getaway Car*

Is it just me or are Call of Duty thefts starting to sound more and more like missions from the game?

The latest snatch and grab of the Activision shooter happened last week when a man swiped ten copies of Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 from a display stand at a Tesco in the England's Bishop Storford.

The thief, described as white, aged 19-22, about 5ft 7in tall, with a thin build, was wearing a black hooded top with black jogging bottoms. After snatching the games, he ran past the check-outs and into a waiting Ford Fiesta. OK, maybe next time switch out the Ford Fiesta for something a little less embarrassing and throw in a couple of smoke grenades for good measure.

Alpha-1:


----------



## Eki (Nov 16, 2011)

doesn't the game have "Search" options? Like changing your settings to Local only.


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't think so. Apparently there are privacy settings too but I haven't found those yet.

But in BO when I changed my search settings to local, my connection to the host was never good.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 16, 2011)

Three bar connection... might as well be playing this on Atari.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 16, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> Three bar connection... might as well be playing this on Atari.



So true.


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 17, 2011)

Holy shit the Striker is so much fun to play with. I don't even have the Damage or Range proficiency's with it yet and I'm doing pretty well.

I might try out the Spas tomorrow since I heard it got buffed.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 17, 2011)

I've tried every feasible way of using shotguns. Trust me, the only 2 ways to make it somewhat viable is either the USAS 12 or the Striker with the damage proficiency. Any other way is misery (and unlocking the damage proficiency is too). It may seem easy at first but then the unreliable nature of the shotgun mechanics and hit detection that makes you want to kill yourself will catch-up to you sooner or later.

Do yourself a favor and skip shotguns and just use a super-soaker with rapid fire and steady aim.

Edit: Also for the love of cripes, unless the SPAS got a second buff, don't try and unlock the damage proficiency for the SPAS. You'll want those matches back.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 17, 2011)

Xerces said:


> People still play the COD series? I wasn't aware that people would be willing to pay $59.99 for a 5 year old game that is repackaged every year.



You still failing at trolling? i wasnt aware you were not getting negged everyday   Get Mad


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 17, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> I've tried every feasible way of using shotguns. Trust me, the only 2 ways to make it somewhat viable is either the USAS 12 or the Striker with the damage proficiency. Any other way is misery (and unlocking the damage proficiency is too). It may seem easy at first but then the unreliable nature of the shotgun mechanics and hit detection that makes you want to kill yourself will catch-up to you sooner or later.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and skip shotguns and just use a super-soaker with rapid fire and steady aim.
> 
> Edit: Also for the love of cripes, unless the SPAS got a second buff, don't try and unlock the damage proficiency for the SPAS. You'll want those matches back.



I actually did good using the Striker last night, I wasn't expecting to either. I just wanted to fuck around. I was in a full party last night so I knew I could fuck around and we'd still win the game.

Just did it for the laughs.

But man, AR's and SMG's rule this game more than they did in BO. I've not seen one guy using an LMG at all so far lol.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 17, 2011)

i got the lobby to rage at me 

I ran around with the spas12 on resistance... and that junkyard place... interchange?

they called me a try hard because i used and won with a spas [30 kills both times] while not camping in tight quarters :/

also akimbo skorps are fun :33


i think my best game was as support
my stealth bomber got 4 kills in an FFA on resistance 

also dropping the osprey on B point in Dom is fun


----------



## Naked (Nov 17, 2011)

I swear, everyone in FFA is so bad.

All their kill death ratios are around .6 in a game mode where kill death does matter.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 17, 2011)

narutoguy03 said:


> I actually did good using the Striker last night, I wasn't expecting to either. I just wanted to fuck around. I was in a full party last night so I knew I could fuck around and we'd still win the game.
> 
> Just did it for the laughs.
> 
> But man, AR's and SMG's rule this game more than they did in BO. I've not seen one guy using an LMG at all so far lol.



I did once and it sucked. Mostly because I got a juggernaut (stolen from an enemy player nonetheless) and I mistakenly picked-up one of the LMG's without realizing it. When I finally realized I hand an LMG my mobility was too low to find another weapon and I was already in tbe beehive trying to kill enemies.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 17, 2011)

LMG's are my specialty.


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 17, 2011)

So I finally finish all my school stuff and go on my PS3 to find out PSN's undergoing maintenance.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 17, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> i got the lobby to rage at me
> 
> I ran around with the spas12 on resistance... and that junkyard place... interchange?
> 
> they called me a try hard because i used and won with a spas [30 kills both times] while not camping in tight quarters :/



I trolled an entire clan in HCTDM, got them real mad before they all quit. xd


----------



## Naked (Nov 17, 2011)

Good to see they still haven't fixed the spawning system.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 17, 2011)

That's nothing compared to BF3's spawning system. People spawn right in front of your nose. And not just once, but multiple times. I think I'm gonna stop playing for a while until they fix the connection issues. Cause how the fuck can I be lagging with 4 bar connection? Happens so often it's making me crazy. Couple of friends who have it for the x360 say they don't have that problem. How's the connection for you x360 people?


----------



## Eki (Nov 17, 2011)

Excellent, cause its the 360.

i don't have the game fyi.


----------



## Gene (Nov 17, 2011)

The 360 has already gotten update regarding matchmaking improvements. The PS3 got a random error message fix.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 17, 2011)

Eki said:


> Excellent, cause its the 360.
> 
> i don't have the game fyi.


Not helping  I'm not buying a 360 just for FPS.

@Gene, weird that the x360 has gotten a fix already and the ps3 hasn't.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 17, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> That's nothing compared to BF3's spawning system. People spawn right in front of your nose. And not just once, but multiple times. I think I'm gonna stop playing for a while until they fix the connection issues. Cause how the fuck can I be lagging with 4 bar connection? Happens so often it's making me crazy. Couple of friends who have it for the x360 say they don't have that problem. How's the connection for you x360 people?



Still pretty bad

A 3 bar handles like a 2-1 bar

There's also very very bad hit detection to deal with on top of that


----------



## martryn (Nov 17, 2011)

> Cause how the fuck can I be lagging with 4 bar connection? Happens so often it's making me crazy. Couple of friends who have it for the x360 say they don't have that problem. How's the connection for you x360 people?



I had issues with it either yesterday or Tuesday.  Four bars, but I'll round a corner, see a guy, shoot him, see the hit markers or whatever, and then die.  I'll watch the killcam and it appears as if I round the corner, run straight at him for almost a second while he aims at me, and then he kills me before I fire a shot. 

Not my connection.  My internet is great.  It might be because I'm in fucking Arkansas and playing with people in California or fucking Australia or some shit, I don't know.  Wish they'd have the Black Ops option of playing local games with people in your general geographical region.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 17, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Still pretty bad
> 
> A 3 bar handles like a 2-1 bar
> 
> There's also very very bad hit detection to deal with on top of that


I've had that shitty hit detection as well, but I think it's because of frame rates or lag. I'll be shooting at a guy and not hitting him so I make circles around the guy and I actually get hit markers :amazed 
Usually hit detection is good though. Didn't take me time to get used to, unlike Black Ops.

So in general connection is bad for both PS3 and 360.. Well that's fucked up. Guess it's time for dedicated servers, you cheapskates at Activision.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't blame you guys, I got an nice distraction in UMvC3, so I won't bother returning to MW3 till the lag and frame rate issues are fixed, couldn't care less about leveling.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 17, 2011)

Frame rate issues is PS3 only

sucks for yall

I hear this game handles nicely on PC though


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 17, 2011)

I can play this game a few times a week. I just get tired of it fast. I want the MK14 tho. 

I know you like single fires like me Devon so how do you like it?


----------



## Gecka (Nov 17, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> I can play this game a few times a week. I just get tired of it fast. I want the MK14 tho.
> 
> I know you like single fires like me Devon so how do you like it?



Fuckin awesome man

The firecap is kinda annoying, but it's mitigated by the rapid fire attachment

great accuracy, high damage, decent iron sights and mag size

it's a one hit kill to the head up to a good distance

I'd recommend that you try out the optics or rapid fire if you got a fast trigger finger. Silencer is my favorite attachment though.


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 17, 2011)

I wanna try out the mk14, my friend uses it all the time.

But I'm still lovin' the Striker.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 17, 2011)

what's ur favorite guys kill streak setups?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 17, 2011)

I adore the MK14, it's my team destroyer. pek


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 17, 2011)

My killstreaks are setup like this right now.

Assault: UAV/Attack Helicopter/Pave Low
Support: UAV/Ballistic Vest. Sometimes I run Recon Drone, but it's much easier to get to Ballistic Vest and restart my Point Streak again.
Specialist: Sleight of Hand/Sit Rep/Scavenger

These work great for me. I don't see myself changing it anytime soon either lol


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah, MK14 is gdlk. 

I don't like the ACR as much as I'd have hoped. I often feel it's power/RPM lacking in compared to other weapons. I guess it doesn't help that I was using the Type 95 Rapid fire/optic most of the time before it. xd


----------



## Gecka (Nov 18, 2011)

I can't imagine this game being competitive at all the way it is now

some serious patchwork is gonna be necessary


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 18, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Fuckin awesome man
> 
> The firecap is kinda annoying, but it's mitigated by the rapid fire attachment
> 
> ...


I've always had a trigger finger and I was going to go with rapid fire. When I level it up a bit I was going to throw on the silencer and rapid fire.


NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> what's ur favorite guys kill streak setups?



predator, helicopter, assault drone. I get it almost every game. Probably why I have a 2.8 k/d.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 18, 2011)

2.8? 

ace dani

I'm keeping mine at a steady 2.00


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 18, 2011)

0. something, at least I call in a UAV about once a game.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 18, 2011)

... I never went below 5.0 K/D ratio 

//HbS


----------



## martryn (Nov 18, 2011)

The highest K/D I've seen on XBox is 4.something.  It's hard to believe somene having a 5.0 K/D ratio.  I often earn the Immortal badge, or whichever one you earn for having the highest K/D in a match, and I'm sitting just south of 1.6.  I do have some shitty games, though.  Went 0-7 last night.  I blame a shitty team, of course. 

Prestiged for the first time too, last night.  Bought early access to a few weapons.  Not sure if it were worth it.  Game seriously is pissing me off with the spawn issues and connection problems, so I'm fastly losing interest in playing it.  If someone were to ask me right now, I'd say Black Ops was the better game.


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 18, 2011)

My KD is at 1.75 right now.

I was at 2 a couple days ago, but I was playing like shit and it went down to like 1.6ish. Though I don't have a lot of kills so it'll go down fast if I don't do good lol.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah I had a KD ratio of 6.0, because I camped like a little bitch.

Now I've chosen to play the game properly and learn the maps and sitting at a comfortable 2.2. It'd be higher if people didn't spawn behind me and kill me instantly.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 18, 2011)

martryn said:


> The highest K/D I've seen on XBox is 4.something.  It's hard to believe somene having a 5.0 K/D ratio


Well, I play PC. When I stopped playing, my ratio was almost 8 per match. 

I never camped, either. Always on the move, never stopping, moving forward non-stop.

//HbS


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 18, 2011)

Undercovermc of Team NF had a K/D of 6.8 or something for a while, now it's at 5.5 or something last time I checked.

I never camped or played tactical much and used a Riot Shield a lot so mine was at 3.00 for a while then dropped to 2.48, then dropped to a 2.19 or something now.


----------



## Vault (Nov 18, 2011)

Undercover MC is just a beast at the game


----------



## Gecka (Nov 18, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> ... I never went below 5.0 K/D ratio
> 
> //HbS



what do you play? search?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 18, 2011)

Hardcore Team Deathmatch.

//HbS


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 18, 2011)

ive been murdering my KD, by playing with a horriable conection (red and yellow). First two day had a full green and had a 1.67 now a 1.13


----------



## Naked (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 18, 2011)

I can never do that good with the Striker, still love playing with it though.

xcal is too good.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 18, 2011)

K-12 is a joke. I hit someone point blank dead center and it doesn't kill them. So retarded.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 18, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Hardcore Team Deathmatch.
> 
> //HbS


Ah. That's understandable then.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 18, 2011)

what do u prefer, specialist or assault ?


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 19, 2011)

Specialist is great to make regular kills. But when you want to get a big score, killstreaks are necessary. I really like specialist with TDM.


----------



## Psysalis (Nov 19, 2011)

There's nothing like calling in your Assault Jug when you think its clear and then dying in the process of picking it up, only to get it jacked by the enemy


----------



## martryn (Nov 19, 2011)

Dudes, this game is almost off the table for me.  Running around with 4 bars and it feels as if I'm an extra in _Jumper_.  I've had two deaths in the last hour where I killed a guy and he spawns within eyesight of me to get a revenge kill.  And the one thing I like doing on a daily basis is the Daily Challenges, but today had a challenge where you had to jump off something 30 ft. to your death.  
1.  Where the fuck do you find any 30 foot falls in this game? 
2.  Why would they have a challenge based on dying? 

This game is notorious for stupid shit.  I'm not that sure what MW2 was like at release, but they're talking about heavy traffic crashing the Elite thing, and it's like, dudes, did you not realize that this was going to by a really popular game?  Do you guys just suck so much that you didn't give a shit and were trying to cut costs on servers and shit?  Fuck you, MW franchise.  This will likely be the last installment I buy. 



> There's nothing like calling in your Assault Jug when you think its clear and then dying in the process of picking it up, only to get it jacked by the enemy



Probably an enemy that spawned behind you while you were picking it up because your teammates rushed to the other side of the map forcing the shitty in-game spawning program to just throw enemies anywhere at random.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 19, 2011)

Martryn: Go to Seatown, go to the tower next to the bridge and jump down. Done.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 19, 2011)

MW2 is still vastly superior to this though. The maps, aside from one or two, are complete garbage.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 19, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> MW2 is still vastly superior to this though. The maps, aside from one or two, are complete garbage.



Agreed.


----------



## martryn (Nov 19, 2011)

> Martryn: Go to Seatown, go to the tower next to the bridge and jump down. Done.



Ok, would be awesome if Seatown was one of the many maps I had the option to play.  Can you achieve a 30 ft. death from the airport level, or that level in the city with the downed copter that starts with a "B"?



> MW2 is still vastly superior to this though. The maps, aside from one or two, are complete garbage.



Double seconded.  
Best maps of MW3?  I've got a ton I hate.


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't mind playing on Resistance, Seatown and probably one more map that I can't think of, but the rest are just bad.

Especially Interchange. That map is just shit.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 20, 2011)

don't know what the complaining is about, this game is way better than BO, and better than mw2.  i don't have trouble spawning and kill confirmed and team defender are a blast


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 20, 2011)

This games quality depends on post-launch support. If they balance things well, it could end up beating MW2.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 20, 2011)

HOLLY SHIT YOU GUYS 

I just used the recon drone in free for all
tagged anyone that moved
Got an ospey gunner off it 
tagged targets move you up 1 notch in the support or was it because of hardline?


----------



## Gecka (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm assuming you mean escort airdrop instead of osprey gunner johnny


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 20, 2011)

i don't get what recon drone does


----------



## Naked (Nov 20, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i don't get what recon drone does



It's like the one from that other game.

It puts the guys you lock on to on the radar.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 20, 2011)

like advanced uav ?


----------



## Naked (Nov 20, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> like advanced uav ?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBiV_iiMEAo[/YOUTUBE]

Just pulled a random video of YouTube for a gameplay with it.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 21, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i don't get what recon drone does


Basically when you "tag" an enemy, you give him a little flash on his screen similar to a flashbang grenade, and you mark him on the minimap/radar for your entire team. the "tagged" people will continuously show on the radar until they die, even after the recon drone is gone/destroyed

I find that rather than shooting up in the air like a retard (like most people do) I chuck an EMP grenade at it and destroy the bloody thing in one hit


----------



## Soul (Nov 21, 2011)

The Recon Drone is kind of overrated.

I mean... 10 kills? Might as well get the advanced UAV for 12.



martryn said:


> Double seconded.
> Best maps of MW3?  I've got a ton I hate.



Perhaps Seatown.
I don't mind Resistance or Lockdown.


----------



## Soul (Nov 21, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> what's ur favorite guys kill streak setups?



Support: Vests, Advanced UAV and EMP.
Assault: Predator, Helicopter and Pave Low. Sometimes I try Care Packages.



Hunted by sister said:


> ... I never went below 5.0 K/D ratio
> 
> //HbS



That is sick.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 21, 2011)

what about specialist, u guys think it makes ur game better?


----------



## martryn (Nov 21, 2011)

Game is great as long as you're not lagging like hell.  Maps still suck, but there are several I really enjoy.  Village is a great map.  I like Carbon a lot too.  Hardhat is ok.  I actually don't mind Interstate for some game types, but it's way too open.  You're gonna get your ass owned if you try to move.  It's one of those maps you have to stay in one place and let people come to you. 

Care Package is pretty good in this game.  I typically don't get screwed.  Always get things like Reapers or Attack Drones/Robots/whatever.  And it's easy to get that kill streak reward so you don't have to worry too much about stringing things together.  One method is go for low kill streaks, call in your Care Package, up your kills, and repeat all in one life instead of trying to string them together for the larger stuff.  You get enough Care Packages in one match and you'll get something good.  I was going 14-1, 16-2, 17-3, etc all night with this strategy, a silenced ACR with Kick, and some Mountain Dew.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2011)

For some reason, as soon as I put on the Specialist package in order to rank up faster, I started raping bitches like no tomorrow. The added benefit of not getting caught with my pants down while calling in airsupport helps tremendously.

Hardline + Specialist is great though. First kill nets you at least 250 exp.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## martryn (Nov 21, 2011)

> Perhaps Seatown.
> I don't mind Resistance or Lockdown.



Seatown is alright.  I love it for Domination.  I don't like Resistance at all.  And I don't really care for Lockdown because of all the windows and buildings.

I like Carbon, Bakaara, Village, and Fallen the most.  I think these maps are most similar to MW2 maps. 

Can't stand Underground (too many hiding holes for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)), Mission (you've got sniper alley and it's too easy to lock people in one of the spawns), Lockdown (too many buildings with windows, and too many entrances to those buildings), Resistance (basically three narrow alleys dividing the top and bottom of the map, which means combat gets bogged down in them), and Dome (map is too fucking small and it doesn't work with the shitty way the game spawns you). 

Every other map in this game is meh.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 21, 2011)

Soul said:


> The Recon Drone is kind of overrated.
> 
> I mean... 10 kills? Might as well get the advanced UAV for 12.
> 
> ...



lmao, you haven't seen a good recon drone then

Advanced UAV can get shot down pretty fucking fast, and can't show kids with assassin

whereas recon drone can tag everyone so long as you remember which faction you are and can identify the enemy character models. and you get a SHITFUCKTON of exp from the recon drone as well.

It's my alternative to leveling up fast, because I don't like designating more than one specialist class.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2011)

I've bought 4 more class slots, but all of my main classes now have Specialist.

Just slap on Kick or a silencer.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 21, 2011)

Second prestige now, going on third within the next 2-3 days since I won't be playing very much

gonna unlock the Mk14 since I got an extra custom class (have 7 now) last time


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm not gonna bother prestiging, I think. I'm happy now that I finally have the MSR.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2011)

What game type do you play, btw? Cause I see you average at 54 kills, which makes me go 'lolwut?'


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm about to hit the first prestige. 

I'll probably keep prestiging until I get bored with the game, like I did with BO.


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 21, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> What game type do you play, btw? Cause I see you average at 54 kills, which makes me go 'lolwut?'



I think it's a glitch when you prestige.

My buddy prestiged a few days ago and he was apparently averaging 135 kills a game, while his KD is just above 1 lol.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 21, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> What game type do you play, btw? Cause I see you average at 54 kills, which makes me go 'lolwut?'



54, wtf

I average like, 30-45 kills in an objective gametype and 15-25 in TDM

I've played a ton of domination the past 2 or 3 days. But I played nothing but TDM the first 9 days.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 21, 2011)

This lag is making the game unplayable. These "4bar" connections are acting like 2bar connections.

I have no idea where I'd be without my full squad. Prolly picking up the pieces of a broken disc


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 21, 2011)

Played this at a friend today. How long does it take you guys to find a game? It took us over 10 minutes to get a game!!


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 21, 2011)

Matchmaking for me has gotten better since the patch went live, but I heard it got worse for other people.

I can get into games faster now, and when people leave the game, other people are joining, not like before the released the patch.


----------



## Naked (Nov 21, 2011)

It's been like that for me from the beginning.

The matchmaking is complete shit.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 21, 2011)

Usually 2-3 minutes. Before the first patch it took 5-6.

Infinity Ward needs to take a hint from Treyarch and learn how to patch things properly. They are still new to this whole "fixing what we fucked up", but come on now.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 21, 2011)

wow, our party meets our first real competition in search and they dashboard

these kids were rushing instead of the usual camping and were actually pretty decent. we would have done pretty well if my some people hadn't been running around with shotguns and sniper rifles


----------



## Naked (Nov 21, 2011)

I love taking a huge pile of steaming shit on parties that talk trash.
It's funny because they all back out afterwards.

Also, the MP7 has no recoil.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1ELb-sDo80&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gecka (Nov 22, 2011)

Naked said:


> Also, the MP7 has no recoil.





I think the only downside is that it has ridiculous idle sway, but so do all the other SMG's.

I like the extended mags + rapid fire setup

but the rapid fire and range setup is also pretty beast

I can't use the silencer on it anymore, it just doesn't feel right to me anymore


----------



## Gecka (Nov 22, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1ELb-sDo80&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]



I think he's right, if you don't notice, you actually get quite a bit faster when you get the eighth kill. so that speaks for the speed proficiency. Will someone test this in a private match please?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 22, 2011)

It usually takes me 1-2 minutes to find a game. It's full of Dutchfags, though.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 22, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> It usually takes me 1-2 minutes to find a game. It's full of Dutchfags, though.



Be happy that i don't own a Xbox, i would be one of them.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 22, 2011)

I didnt think matchmaking could get worse I just dont feel like wasting time trying to get in a party with my friends because it splits us the fuck up all the time now.


----------



## Naked (Nov 22, 2011)

For people that want a little more "oomph" to their shotguns:


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 22, 2011)

Just got a M.O.A.B.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 22, 2011)

Just got a three killstreak 

My internet is pretty pathetic though; for a five hour session I'll probably get disconnected six or seven times.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 23, 2011)

i've been getting whipped by shotguns.  cause of the maps u have alot of close encounters, seems like shotguns have an advantage.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 23, 2011)

got fuckin jerked, got my support escort airdrop, put the marker on the flag in domination, the shit never came.  It didn't show up and get shot down, it just never appeared, i sat the last 40 points of domination waiting for my airdrop.  

apparently there's a bug where airdrops don't show up sometimes and u wasted ur 18 pt streak


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 23, 2011)

Need to upload some of my Juggernaut runs sometimes, i just can't get enough of that suit.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRI5YOTCEnY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Interesting


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 23, 2011)

CRITKAL IS BACK IN THE GAME 


FUN TACTICS BITCHES

FUN TACTICS MOTHER FUCKER
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fano6r4dFgg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naked (Nov 23, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> CRITKAL IS BACK IN THE GAME
> 
> 
> FUN TACTICS BITCHES
> ...


----------



## Gecka (Nov 23, 2011)

Advanced UAV (or 3 UAVs apparently) and Recon Drone= black bird


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 23, 2011)

drink a shit ton mountain dew

>don't bother to check double xp codes.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 23, 2011)

the fuck man, my second osprey air support got blown up b4 i got any care packages, that shit is useless


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 23, 2011)

escort airdrop needs 5 flares, it's garbage right now


----------



## Naked (Nov 23, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> escort airdrop needs 5 flares, it's garbage right now



So is the game as a whole.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 23, 2011)

i disagree


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 24, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> CRITKAL IS BACK IN THE GAME
> 
> 
> FUN TACTICS BITCHES
> ...





Good stuff, going to have to try these tactics out.


----------



## Krory (Nov 24, 2011)

1600 already banned for exploiting glitches.  All they do is look at your stats if reported and if something sees off, you're banned, no photo or video evidence required. They do it based on a "douchiness" level - the bigger he douche, the longer the ban.


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm loving that specialist.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 26, 2011)

is that UAV glitch gonna get fixed, seems dumb


----------



## ArinTheFool (Nov 27, 2011)

Naked said:


> For people that want a little more "oomph" to their shotguns:


----------



## Gecka (Nov 27, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> is that UAV glitch gonna get fixed, seems dumb



what glitch?

3 uavs= advanced uav?

i believe that it was intentional


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it was put there so the team gets something for tards calling in multiple normal UAV's at the same time.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 27, 2011)

Specialist is a pretty cool guy.


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 27, 2011)

I see what you did there Seth.


----------



## ArinTheFool (Nov 27, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> I'm pretty sure it was put there so the team gets something for tards calling in multiple normal UAV's at the same time.



Yeah that's what i kinda thought too. 

Though, there are those times where two people call in a UAV at the same time.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 27, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> I'm pretty sure it was put there so the team gets something for tards calling in multiple normal UAV's at the same time.



lmao, calling in multiple uavs used to update the radar faster. how is that stupid? i guess it's a matter of more effective radar or longer lasting radar


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 28, 2011)

I always liked when people call in multiple uavs. Like Devon said it made it where you can see every moment and that can't be a bad thing.

Also, Devon will you be on tomorrow?


----------



## Gecka (Nov 28, 2011)

yeah, even if my team's stacked i'll play with the NF crew. been too long and i've been a giant cunt cuz i've been blowing yall off


----------



## Gecka (Nov 28, 2011)

when will you be playing Dani?

also fuck dave lol


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 28, 2011)

Gecka said:


> lmao, calling in multiple uavs used to update the radar faster. how is that stupid? i guess it's a matter of more effective radar or longer lasting radar



Having a UAV for a longer time > getting quicker updates.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 28, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Having a UAV for a longer time > getting quicker updates.



matter of opinion i suppose. for me, i like knowing when an enemy starts backing off or if he's trying to mock-run away.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 28, 2011)

Gecka said:


> when will you be playing Dani?
> 
> also fuck dave lol



u mad bra?


----------



## Naked (Nov 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjgAdUfrEUo[/YOUTUBE]

Couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 28, 2011)

Naked said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjgAdUfrEUo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Couldn't have said it any better.



So much truth in that video, glad to see there's other people out there than give CoD 2 the respect it deserves and realizes CoD 4 was the beginning of it's downfall.


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 28, 2011)

Gecka said:


> when will you be playing Dani?
> 
> also fuck dave lol


I was on earlier but ill be on 10:30 pm my time.


Hangat?r said:


> u mad bra?


Lol Dave.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 28, 2011)

Naked said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjgAdUfrEUo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Couldn't have said it any better.


I gotta get COD2 one of these days. I've the shiet out of the demos in the malls back when the 360 just came out lol.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 28, 2011)

Naked said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjgAdUfrEUo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Couldn't have said it any better.



I agree, COD is the only game I play where I can win and still be pissed off.


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 29, 2011)

Zephyr said:


> I agree, COD is the only game I play where I can win and still be pissed off.



Yeah.

Today has been so bad for me on MW3. Always getting put on the crap teams.

I might just stick to FFA, or not even play if I'm not in a party.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 29, 2011)

London tomorrow.

I'ma see you 360 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in a week.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 29, 2011)

Your mother was a whore.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 29, 2011)

Just noticed how easier it is to spot people on cod4. There's so much shit and foliage in mw3.


----------



## ArinTheFool (Nov 29, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Just noticed how easier it is to spot people on cod4. There's so much shit and foliage in mw3.



Yeah, especially cod4 ghillies who's camos were a much brighter color than the majority of brush.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 30, 2011)

So silencer on MK14 reduces the rate of fire and rapid fire takes off the firecap entirely

guess i'll just stick to rapid fire + optical sight


----------



## ArinTheFool (Nov 30, 2011)

Gecka said:


> So silencer on MK14 reduces the rate of fire and *rapid fire takes off the firecap entirely*
> 
> guess i'll just stick to rapid fire + optical sight



Didn't know that. I'll have to try that out myself.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 30, 2011)

Wasn't the Scar semi-auto in MW2?


----------



## Gecka (Nov 30, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> Wasn't the Scar semi-auto in MW2?



????

Didnt you put like 30 days into MW2? you should be ashamed of yourself.

no it wasn't. it had a smaller clip and slower rate of fire


----------



## Gecka (Nov 30, 2011)

ArinTheFool said:


> Didn't know that. I'll have to try that out myself.



I always thought that it was just a higher firecap, but I recently heard through the grapevine that it just took off the firecap in total. I somewhat tested this in a private match, and surprisingly it kept up with my trigger spam. I did that maneuver where you just tapped the RT as fast as you could.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 30, 2011)

I should try it with my arcade stick, shit has turbo function.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 30, 2011)

The thermal + LMG combo is still strong as hell.

Right now i only tried it on the mk-something but it's fucking accurate for an LMG.
You never have to burst fire with it. 

I'm gonna try it on the LSW next.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 30, 2011)

Thermal + high accuracy LMG =


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 30, 2011)

had some good games yesterday, steady raising my kd that i murdered when i was playing with yellow/red bar. Me and a buddy have been fucking shit up, he went 44/3 on village TDM


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 30, 2011)

I fighting to hold my 3.0 kd. Anyways, I'm about to prestige and was wondering if I could use two tokens on gear? I bought a class already. It's either the MK14 or the mp7. If I can use two tokens then portal radar is coming with me too.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 2, 2011)

So is it too late to get the elite thing? Cause I read something saying something like its the last day.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 3, 2011)

There's a deadline to getting elite? lolwut


----------



## Wang Fire (Dec 3, 2011)

"Hey man, how's your face? Oh it's completely off your body? That's cool. Fuck off."

I lol'd.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 3, 2011)

Is it just me or are the prestige emblems...mind-numbingly boring? Not to mention  repetitive. It's like they took the same image and just changed the colour palette.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIKI4zY_m_s[/YOUTUBE]

Oh Grandpa :33


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 5, 2011)

i finally got some kills with  my soul *reaper*,  took me 3 tries to figure that shit out.  i think i had like a 13 killstreak that time. maybe more. half way to a moab


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 5, 2011)

the highest killstreak ive had in a moab quest was 17, ran into a group of 3 killed two and the third caught me on a reload


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm back and ready to raep beetches.


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 6, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Specialist is great to make regular kills. But when you want to get a big score, killstreaks are necessary. I really like specialist with TDM.



not necessarily. I went 33 and 3 using a specialist set up with the mp7. that gun is a beast of a gun.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 6, 2011)

i don't get specialist yet, i need to make more effort


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 6, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i don't get specialist yet, i need to make more effort



have you played with that strike package yet?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 6, 2011)

yeah i have, got all perks a couple times.  i didn't know the maps well back then so it didn't work out for me, maybe now it would be different


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 7, 2011)

DAMNIT i hate fucking Deathstreaks. Why are they even in the fucking game, dont punish players cause another player is shit. Was 20 kills into my MOAB and died to a guy with deadmans hand. Finished 27-1


----------



## Gecka (Dec 7, 2011)

I think that some players just intentionally put on dead man's hand just to troll


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 7, 2011)

deathstreaks are awesome
the spawns in this game are shit 
so i die after spawning 5 times 
i plan to nuke anyone near me


----------



## Gecka (Dec 7, 2011)

I've never selected anything besides final stand for my anti-air class and juiced


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 7, 2011)

i use dead man's hand , well too, wait till i get close to the fucker that shot me , it takes them   a sec to realize i'm not in final stand and that they're fucked.  capped a flag in dead man's hand mode yesterday.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 7, 2011)

The Scientist said:


> not necessarily. I went 33 and 3 using a specialist set up with the mp7. that gun is a beast of a gun.


Yeah, I usually go 25-30 with specialist as well. 40+ with TDM is big though. Getting 40+ with specialist is hard!

Agree with the Deathstreaks hate. C4 Deathstreak is fucking bullshit. The range on that shit is rediculous.


----------



## martryn (Dec 7, 2011)

I haven't played this game in like three weeks, and I just have no drive to pick it back up.  I spent all day sitting in front of the tv watching BBC, that's how much I didn't want to play.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 8, 2011)

just one terrible game after another tonight

K/D dropped pretty bad too. Still above 2.1 though so I'm content

I just can't seem to rush like I used to in MW2. can't wait for the upcoming update, Type 95 just dropped me way to much today and I got crazy-pissed. dashboarded 3 times


----------



## Zephyr (Dec 8, 2011)

Is the G36C as good as it was in the first MW? I stopped playing at level 32 and started wondering if it's worth it to keep leveling up for it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 8, 2011)

i don't like the g36, it's like the ak-47.  fnd is cool, t95, like acr again.

wish i had prestiged in mw2. how do u guys use ur tokens?


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 8, 2011)

^I use it on weapons, perks that I can start of with when I prestige. Being able to have to ACR and assassin when you just prestiged is awesome.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 8, 2011)

got my kd up .38 points at 1.38 now, I was a 1.67 before i had a week of yell/red bar play


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh shit
I got a quad with dead man's hand at b dom
HARDLINE PRO BITCHEZ
FUCK YEAH 
I am never prestiging now 

they were all SO MAD

spawn killed 4 times after i died once
that quad evened it out a little


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 8, 2011)

dead mans hand is fun. I love hearing the reactions just after someone dies 

but yeah, specialist is real boss. I varied my playing style for this game, unlike COD4/MW2/BO, but still feel that I'm not entirely using specialist to its potential. Anyway, it takes up half custom class slots, assualt two, and support one.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 8, 2011)

I hate the fact that I can hear peoples reactions when I kill them. I rather not know how people curse at me. People are fucking retarded.. Hearing little kids rage is fun though.


----------



## Naked (Dec 8, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> I hate the fact that I can hear peoples reactions when I kill them. I rather not know how people curse at me. People are fucking retarded.. Hearing little kids rage is fun though.


Lol, I thought that was one of the only good additions to the series. It's funny hearing their reactions.


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 8, 2011)

My favorite class is Riot Shield + Quick Draw Pro and C4. One time I was sitting in a corner while three people were blasting at me. They all had to reload at the same time so I threw the C4 and blew them all the fuck up. They raged. Viva the hearing the rage feature.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 8, 2011)

I can't believe that every LMG gets borderline laser accuracy with a thermal scope.

I just tried it on the LSW and it's a lot better.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 8, 2011)

I dunno I love the fact that you can hear people bitch when you kill them, makes it so much more satisfying. It's easily the best thing in MW3 to me.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 8, 2011)

ive rename the trophy system to [To Catch A Preditor] i love it when someone thinks they got me with a Preditor and i get that lil poof


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 9, 2011)

Bushido Brown said:


> I've rename the trophy system to [To Catch A Predator] i love it when someone thinks they got me with a Predator and i get that lil poof



You can stop Predators with that??


----------



## Mr NiceGuy (Dec 9, 2011)

_My mom bought be this game for xmas can't wait to play it_.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 9, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> You can stop Predators with that??


yup

I did it in search once

I lol'd my ass off

Here's some advice guys, if you already have a decent W/L (or dont care), go into team defender solo, and just flank the shit out of EVERYONE

I swear, there are so many flank routes that the enemy team can't cover them all while trying to defend/get the flag


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 9, 2011)

i play team defender like i play ctf, fun with smoke 

also my damn trophy failed me, i got destroyed


----------



## PureWIN (Dec 9, 2011)

Type 95 + Thermal + Rapid Fire =


----------



## Gecka (Dec 9, 2011)

type95 + anything = bitch class


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Dec 9, 2011)

Mk14 is my favorite gun


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 9, 2011)

Once the T95 gets nerfed I'm going to try out every other assault rifle I've half-arsed so far (sides the M16, fuck that gun). Give the SCAR and ACR another try.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 9, 2011)

Gecka said:


> yup
> 
> I did it in search once
> 
> I lol'd my ass off



i troll people with mine, i stand still on purpose so that they think they got an easy target


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 9, 2011)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Mk14 is my favorite gun


Most definitely. Even with the silencer it's amazing. If you have a trigger finger it's definitely one if not the best gun in the game. 

SCAR sucks in this game. Which sucks, cause SCAR was my favorite in MW2. 

Started playing with sniper rifles yesterday. I did pretty good even though the enemy team had UAV's every 10 sec. I wish quickdraw and assassin weren't in the same perk. I'd gladly switch SoH with quickdraw.

@Onmi and Matt, you guys actually like hearing people calling you names every time you kill them? I pass. Getting hate pm's is more than enough.

BTW anyone on right now. Let's do some private matches.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 12, 2011)

played an entire team that ran type 95 + akimbo fmg9
sigh


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 12, 2011)

still smh at rapid fire on that


----------



## Gecka (Dec 12, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Most definitely. Even with the silencer it's amazing. If you have a trigger finger it's definitely one if not the best gun in the game.
> 
> SCAR sucks in this game. Which sucks, cause SCAR was my favorite in MW2.
> 
> ...



I believe I already said this, but fair warning. silencer on Mk14 actually decreases the firecap.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 12, 2011)

striker is fuckin ridiculous , the range is huge


----------



## fireking77 (Dec 12, 2011)

Scar-L +  Extended Mags=<3

Went 35-2 in a TDM on Underground.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 12, 2011)

u know acr has to be one of the best guns when it has a GD remington logo on it, so clearly product placement


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 13, 2011)

i love c4 in final stand 
click click BOOM


----------



## Gecka (Dec 13, 2011)

This game is a goddamn atrocity for solo players. I don't see how anybody does it. And since FFA is the most fucked playlist for spawns, soloers are pretty much non-existent now.

I think it was the support package that contributed the most to the death of the solo player.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 13, 2011)

I play solo all the time and do well.

It's called the Specialist.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 13, 2011)

unless im playing w/ another person i dont really play. the spot i like to hold require two people or i get camped


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm prestige 2 lvl 40 and my friends call me addicted >_<

Anyways, I'm enjoying this game. Specialist Package = fast rank-ups.

K/D is 1.016 though. 

Fav guns : 
Type 95
Acr
FMG9
Scar-L
MP7
PP90M1
L118A
MSR


----------



## 115 (Dec 13, 2011)

Can't stand FMG9 Akimbo, seriously annoys me getting pretty much insta-killed by it. And as others have said, the Striker is ridiculous in terms of range and firerate, but nonetheless it's bearable. 

Favorite guns would be ACR + Silencer, MP5 + Silencer, USAS + Extended Mag + Damage and the Riot Shield for epic lols and rage moments from recently deceased enemies. Also the Javelin. 

I always run Assassin Pro now though, UAV's are constantly in the sky.


----------



## Wang Fire (Dec 13, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> I'm prestige 2 lvl 40 and my friends call me addicted >_<
> 
> Anyways, I'm enjoying this game. Specialist Package = fast rank-ups.
> 
> ...



How much time do you have playing? Maybe that's why they say you're addicted 

I'm at the first prestige lvl 80 with about a days worth of playing time.

My fav gun would probably be the Striker. It's the gun I have the most fun with. Though I do have a shit ton of kills with the PP90 because I was first planning to grind to 10th prestige, but then I decided not to.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 14, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> I'm prestige 2 lvl 40 and my friends call me addicted >_<
> 
> Anyways, I'm enjoying this game. Specialist Package = fast rank-ups.
> 
> ...


only second prestige? lawl. I'm 5th and around lvl 25

I've got a friend who's 9th already. dude is a beast


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 14, 2011)

lol                   .


----------



## Gecka (Dec 14, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> lol                   .



yeah, we usually get the complainers


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 17, 2011)

trophy system has failed me time and time again


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 17, 2011)

So what are the new game modes exactly?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 17, 2011)

community, it looks like u protect a spot and get care packages as long as it's protected.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 17, 2011)

Lol 9th prestige.

Ironically, it's still not prestigious.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 17, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> So what are the new game modes exactly?


There are 2:

Kill Confirmed: It's pretty much like TDM but gold dogtags are dropped when players die. Players have to pick up a certain amount of enemy dog tags to win. Players can also pick up fallen teammates' dog tags so the enemies can't pick them up.

Team Defender: Two teams try to capture a neutral flag. The team that has possession of the flag gets 2x exp. You need to gain a certain amount of exp to win.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 17, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> There are 2:
> 
> Kill Confirmed: It's pretty much like TDM but gold dogtags are dropped when players die. Players have to pick up a certain amount of enemy dog tags to win. Players can also pick up fallen teammates' dog tags so the enemies can't pick them up.
> 
> Team Defender: Two teams try to capture a neutral flag. The team that has possession of the flag gets 2x exp. You need to gain a certain amount of exp to win.



I actually meant  the new game mode that came with the latest patch.

I already saw it though, it's called drop zone.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 18, 2011)

lol wait, there's a new game mode? Still waiting on that global thermonuclear war thing from mw2.

btw, I don't have the game.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 18, 2011)

Drop Zone = Amazing exp. I love it. Went 24 levels on 2 days from P2 Lvl  45 to P2 69.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 18, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> Drop Zone = Amazing exp. I love it. Went 24 levels on 2 days from P2 Lvl  45 to P2 69.



Drop zone is a K/D killer

You could get as much EXP from Demo as you would drop zone and still maintain a 2.5 K/D


----------



## Wang Fire (Dec 18, 2011)

I haven't tried out Team Defender, or the new game types yet. But Kill Confirmed was my level up game type.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 18, 2011)

narutoguy03 said:


> I haven't tried out Team Defender, or the new game types yet. But Kill Confirmed was my level up game type.



team defender is great for boosting your K/D up. Just slap on a silencer and flank the shit out of the enemy team. people don't bother to watch their back in that game type. they just constantly try to get the flag.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 19, 2011)

pulled out my reaper laptop, "u've been emp'd , electronics are offline".  Lost my reaper, so fugging mad!


----------



## Gecka (Dec 19, 2011)

Was playing team defender solo, I got my pavelow

wait 10 seconds

call it in

EMP INBOUND

ffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 19, 2011)

i do that all the time, It be like enemy AC-130 inbound and i be like UnUmmm EMP bitches


----------



## Gecka (Dec 19, 2011)

EMP should be assault killstreak

or at least 20 pointstreak


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 19, 2011)

u juzt mad


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 19, 2011)

Just ordered some Trittons, I hope they hold up better than the Turtle Beaches I have.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 19, 2011)

i just used the fmj9 (?)  akimbos for the first time, the fuck, those lasers were killing me all this time? holy shit


----------



## Gecka (Dec 19, 2011)

Just got a flawless domination 200-0


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 19, 2011)

on interchange?  i don't see how else that could be done, only a small percent of time does my team not take the nearest flag.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 19, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i just used the fmj9 (?)  akimbos for the first time, the fuck, those lasers were killing me all this time? holy shit



They got nerfed recently.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 19, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> on interchange?  i don't see how else that could be done, only a small percent of time does my team not take the nearest flag.


yup


Hangat?r said:


> They got nerfed recently.



But they're still overpowered, they need a damage nerf more than a spread nerf.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 19, 2011)

was playing drop zone, shit is fun, like team defender it's alot of action.  but if ur team is a bunch of dumb shits, like any game , it sucks.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay, for Hardhat domination, there's an easy method for insuring a win. If you have a full party (or close to a full party), then you will spawn at the midpoint of A and B. Find some way to get those two flags and hold 'em. Then setup 2 people at the tunnel from C to mid B, 1 person at B head glitching the path from C to B, and 2 people at A head glitching the turned over porta-potty, and you're set. Everyone gets 3 K/D's and their own personal overwatch.

So why the fuck did I just go negative with a 5 man party going up against a bunch of trickshotters. I was literally the only guy trying to hold this setup. The other guy who knew of and even formed the setup was sucking dick at sniping 'cuz he wanted to "show these kids how it's done". He did shit.

these 2 guys he brought in, did nothing but rush and flip spawns and leave openings all over the place. me and my friend were just trying to hold everything together, but kept getting flanked because there were so many open holes in our map.

It was like I was playing with randoms. There was no call outs, no "oh there are 4 guys on A", just no communication at all

I ROLL WITH A PARTY FOR A REASON. WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 20, 2011)

sounds like ur party...went tits up


----------



## Wang Fire (Dec 20, 2011)

i wish i had a party to roll with.

i've had enough of this game playing by myself, i haven't played in a week.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 20, 2011)

I play solo FFA or a random in HC: KC/TDM
I usually go assault as a solo
UAV - IMS/Pred - Reaper
UAV - Pred - Overwatch
UAV - Package - Reaper/Overwatch 

Or specialist

Recon Drone is my fav support KS :33

JOHNNY HAS A CHOPPA


----------



## Gecka (Dec 21, 2011)

I guess I expect a little too much from people


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 21, 2011)

narutoguy03 said:


> i wish i had a party to roll with.
> 
> i've had enough of this game playing by myself, i haven't played in a week.



if you have xbox im looking to start breaking away from my usual playmates and start playing with others


----------



## Zephyr (Dec 21, 2011)

Now I remember why I like the single shot guns so much. Hearing people rage at me over the mic can be pretty funny.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 21, 2011)

Good things happened today. Didn't rage at all, and I got some pretty awesome games in.



Zephyr said:


> Now I remember why I like the single shot guns so much. Hearing people rage at me over the mic can be pretty funny.



Do they say that you have a modded controller or some shit?


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 21, 2011)

43-25-13 (specialist package) on a game of domination on dome. Chillz


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 22, 2011)

had some good games with a full party in TDM, won 24 in a row. Had a guy beast with a roit shield, we where using him as a lead block and fucking people up


----------



## Wang Fire (Dec 22, 2011)

Bushido Brown said:


> if you have xbox im looking to start breaking away from my usual playmates and start playing with others



I'm PS3 man. 

I actually saw a couple of my buddies playing yesterday, so I decided to pop MW3 in for the first time in a while.

I did shit.

But my first game was Dom in Interchange. Dom isn't my gametype and Interchange is just plain shit. Add those two together for me and it equals disaster


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 22, 2011)

Just curious who of Team NF is still playing this game, I haven't touched it since UMvC3 came out.


----------



## Zephyr (Dec 22, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Good things happened today. Didn't rage at all, and I got some pretty awesome games in.
> 
> 
> 
> Do they say that you have a modded controller or some shit?



They mostly just call me names, it helps I put that impact thing on so they can't even hide behind walls. It is kind of hard to level up the MK14 though.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 22, 2011)

Hard? The gun is a beast, it's piss-easy.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 23, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Just curious who of Team NF is still playing this game, I haven't touched it since UMvC3 came out.


I play it so now and then when I'm not busy playing KoF. All I do lately with MW3 is mess around snipers though.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 23, 2011)

I would pay good money for a map pack with MW2 maps (bar DLC and Estate). Invasion/Favala/Terminal/Afghan/Highrise/Karashit/Sub-base/Skidrow/Scrapyard... yes even Wasteland. I love all of those maps more than any MW3 map.

This game came out at a rather shitty time. I mean, between Skyrim and Mass Effect 3 coming out beginning of next year, I doubt most people will bother putting in the time.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 24, 2011)

i tore shit up today, finished with 2 domination games being the highest score by far, 30 kills like 15 deaths, running support.  i might switch that to pure assualt.  i lose alot of ospreys.  it's up for debate.

i would like to get a couple of the old maps too, would have to use new tactics. 
Can u believe in mw2 u used to get 2 c4s or claymores?


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 24, 2011)

Grinded through 30 lvls of MW2 yesterday for the token, and when i went back to MW3 it said i didnt prestige at all, but when i put MW2 back in it said i prestiged. Has this happen to anyone else. I need the extra class since im not prestiging in MW3, and dont want to do MW and WaW if im not getting the token anyway


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 24, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Just curious who of Team NF is still playing this game, I haven't touched it since UMvC3 came out.



every now and then, I take a break from skyrim and play kill confirmed on demolition. but I do that maybe twice in a week now.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 24, 2011)

I?m mainly trying out different classes and combinations. 

It's pretty boring most of the time tough.

SCV needs to come out sooner.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 24, 2011)

Had some pretty decent games today. Played with Bushido a little and Grimmjow, not too bad.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 25, 2011)

Just did some research and apparently the MP9 (machine pistol) has increased sprint time. 75% increased sprint time to be exact.

That makes it official, it's the best secondary. Low recoil, good firerate, decent damage, huge clip, AND increased sprint.

No secondary can top that.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm glad they did some justice to its TMP counterpart in MW2.


----------



## Wang Fire (Dec 25, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Just did some research and apparently the MP9 (machine pistol) has increased sprint time. 75% increased sprint time to be exact.
> 
> That makes it official, it's the best secondary. Low recoil, good firerate, decent damage, huge clip, AND increased sprint.
> 
> No secondary can top that.



I believe the USAS and Skorpion increase the sprint time as well.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 26, 2011)

narutoguy03 said:


> I believe the USAS and Skorpion increase the sprint time as well.



yeah but both of those guns are shit

EDIT: Just tested MP9 in private match. There's a sprint bonus with any attachment. Don't know if there is a compound effect if Extreme conditioning is used.

DOUBLE EDIT: yup there is.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 26, 2011)

i tried the mp9, since i used the ump and the p90 the whole time, the mp9 kicked around alot, but i did feel a little faster


----------



## Gecka (Dec 26, 2011)

got my first moab 

yay

camped it up like a champ


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 26, 2011)

Just like Dave/Dany would have.

Actually considering most of the people I play with on NF are Dave/Dany/Dheano/Devon.... shit


----------



## Samehada (Dec 27, 2011)

Question...Why MW3?

I will just forewarn you that I despise Modern Warfare and the only Call Of Duty game I have ever owned was COD4. 

The game has become so generic and the multiplayer and singleplayer involve the same things over and over again. How does it not get boring? 

And no, im not a BF3 fan nor any FPS fan really. Unless its Uncharted or Team Fortress, they have a place in my heart


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 27, 2011)

shotguns are fucked up in this game


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 28, 2011)

oops, tried the real mp9 , not the smg,  yeah, lot faster with it.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 28, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> shotguns are fucked up in this game



ie they dont work


----------



## Gecka (Dec 28, 2011)

Mw2: shotguns good enough to be primaries
Mw3: shotguns bad enough to be secondaries

GET YOUR SHIT TOGETHER IW


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 28, 2011)

Prestige 4....Lvl 15.

Stopped for today


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 28, 2011)

model 87? 2 shot joke
strike? spray and pray 
aa12? low ammo spray and pray
I do well with spas
first 2 are LOL unless u stack marathon with usas


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 28, 2011)

i see alot of people just spamming striker shots, no skill, and they still get the kill off, i've done it a few times as well


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 29, 2011)

akimbo mp9 is bad ass


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 29, 2011)

so hand pro + Mp9 = best hardcore secondary for sniper :33

spas with damage or range/steady aim/ex mags is the only way to one shot kill unless you are really close


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 29, 2011)

Anthony, you're  a christmas noob lol

So I saw somewhere voting for MW2 maps to be included, and the only options are Terminal and Favala... I somewhat like those maps but shit there are better maps from MW2 that could be implemented.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 29, 2011)

If they put Skidrow in I will love IW

Skidrow pek


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 29, 2011)

mp9 has a sick head multiplier, so if u hit anybody's head by accident even, they die quick.  i used it for a few days, already got the headshot banner


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 30, 2011)

i love when people talk shit but cant even go postive and have a KD under 1. I never enjoyed own a clan so much in my life, it was better than having sex.

Love and hate the christman Noobs. Love them cause im having the best games ive ever had. I hit atleast 30 kills 8/10 times yesterday. I hate them cause my W/L is dropping cause i get the one that go 2-19 4-20 0-14


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 30, 2011)

TERMINAL JAVELINS FROM THE AIRSTRIP
SO BOSS


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 30, 2011)

no old maps plz. Bringing back old maps would just make this MW2.5 just with a major update


----------



## MikenNike1993 (Dec 30, 2011)

Well i have a 2.10 kd and I'm almost 5th.


----------



## hadou (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm looking of someone to play Survival with. I have managed to get to wave 30 on the Underground map. If interested, I'm hadou6423.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 30, 2011)

Bushido Brown said:


> no old maps plz. Bringing back old maps would just make this MW2.5 just with a major update



Do you like any of the default maps that this game shipped with?

Because I fucking don't. Seatown, lockdown, and resistance are the only OKAY maps. There are no great/excellent/amazing in my opinion. They are all fitted with too much bullshit.

Too many exploding cars, barrels, random unknown exploding light poles. Shitty coloring. Too many roofs and obscurities blocking out nade spots and killstreaks. Too many flanking routes making all the maps hard to control.

Mw2 maps are just what this game needs. Something like Highrise, Skidrow, Invasion, or Karachi would be great.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 30, 2011)

lol, just destroyed on fallen domination, teammate was 35-2 before we anybody reached 70 pts, i went on a 15 killstreak at the end, took down 2 ospreys with my reaper.  holy shit 

btw, last night, had a nasty long shot with my akimbo mp9s, i was chasing some dude down and he was running away, so of course i had the catch up speed, still headshotted him from mad far


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 30, 2011)

Gecka said:


> Do you like any of the default maps that this game shipped with?
> 
> Because I fucking don't. Seatown, lockdown, and resistance are the only OKAY maps. There are no great/excellent/amazing in my opinion. They are all fitted with too much bullshit.
> 
> ...



i dont like any of the maps except Mission and Village, but im not even excited about that. Black Ops had the best maps IMO. I like all those maps except Hanoi

I would fell ripped off if they brought back old maps, if i want to play MW2 maps then i would just go play MW2


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 31, 2011)

But you see MW2 was cheese

Mara Light Comm was a gatling combo of no skill
Danger Close Toobs
Nuke Boosting
Akimbo Blinged SMGs
Lag switching
Modded Lobbies

The only thing that made me keep playing MW2 til my I think 5th prestige was 3rd person tactical and the maps.
While I did hate the previously mentioned bullshit the maps were always fun. 
Afgan and Wasteland were sniper maps. None of the quick scope crap. Old skool hard aiming :33
Skidrow, Highrise, invasion, Quarry, Terminal, and Karachi were maps me and gecka, dave and nae all rocked on with team work out the ass. 

Also by the way if you hate the new maps blame Treyarch. While Treyarch isn't on the box they were the ones who designed these maps and why you can't jump on everything. 

i mean in hardhat you'd think you could climb on top of the wire rolls to the left corner of b flag
NOPE


----------



## Gecka (Dec 31, 2011)

IE there's too much useless shit and infinity ward made shit maps this game


----------



## martryn (Dec 31, 2011)

Honestly, how hard would it be to release all the old maps from MW and MW2 for MW3, and even have a new playlist for people who wanted to play on these maps, or who didn't want to ever play on them.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 31, 2011)

They probably made the maps the way they are so it will make the older maps look better in comparison. That way, they can sell them as DLC in the long run.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 31, 2011)

^Genius.

P.S.
I played MW3 today...wanted a break from Battlefield.
Fuck this game. BO ftw


----------



## hadou (Dec 31, 2011)

I really like to snipe, and mw3 offers no good maps for sniping. I also agree with the notion that most of the maps are small.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 31, 2011)

mission, Outpost and Seatown are the only maps good for sniping IMO


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 1, 2012)

Gecka said:


> IE there's too much useless shit and infinity ward made shit maps this game



actually treyarch was behind the maps


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 1, 2012)

So I ended up getting the game today, what're the best class setups to start out with?


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 1, 2012)

IDK why they just didnt use Trayarch theater mode. IW's is major fail IMO. I cant even watch someone else from 1st person and when i do watch another person that im in the same game with i always have to move the camera to see what they did, add on top of that i cant see the score until the game is over with. I like looking at other friends matches but cant do that unless they put it in there vault


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 1, 2012)

They want to make themselves look better than Treyarch for not copying them.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 1, 2012)

They failed big time at doing so then


----------



## Gecka (Jan 1, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> actually treyarch was behind the maps



Can you provide source for that?


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 2, 2012)

ran into the worst players that was ever put on my team. My wingman went 35-3 and i went 27-2 and we lost 7500-7200. Had someone on my team that went 0-24, im like really, Really, REALLY. How and the fuck do you die 24 times


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 2, 2012)

Gecka said:


> Can you provide source for that?



treyarch is the sole dev behind the port of the wii/wii u of MW3
and devs start on the weakest consoles for the easy shit aka maps

:33


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 2, 2012)

lies and slander!


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 2, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> lies and slander!





treyarch was behind mw3 all along
and it was obvious :33


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IY6vmkjPUMw[/YOUTUBE]

very accurate mw3 review


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 2, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> treyarch was behind mw3 all along
> and it was obvious :33


Actually, I knew that they were behind many COD ports, but the maps, man! The maps!


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 2, 2012)

lol did someone say MW2 maps were mediocre? Skidrow, Invasion, Afghan, Highrise, Karachi, Scrapyard, Terminal...: those are all better than any map which shipped with this game.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 2, 2012)

but is it any worse than the shit which shipped with MW3?

And it's funny you say that now...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 2, 2012)

my nat type is moderate, anyone know how to change that to better?


----------



## Naked (Jan 2, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> my nat type is moderate, anyone know how to change that to better?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWm6DWLoN88[/YOUTUBE]

When my NAT type switches to moderate, it usually goes back to open by itself after a while.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 3, 2012)

treyarch didn't want to give their theater mode to i.w according to pka videos (painkiller already)


----------



## zinmodee (Jan 3, 2012)

Modern Warfare 3 is a very well constructed game and is also considered to be one of the biggest entertaining game of this year. I am very addicted to this game.


----------



## Wang Fire (Jan 3, 2012)

I wish I still had the urge to play the game.

I might trade it in, but I'll probably wait until the first map pack comes out and see if it gets fun again.

Anybody know when the first map pack comes out?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 3, 2012)

i thought the whole point of elite  was to have the same theatre mode across games, fuck that shit i never use theater anyway


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 3, 2012)

Well haven't been on here in awhile. I don't think its that bad of a game. The maps are a little annoying but not horrible.

My view will probably change since I just started playing about 2 weeks ago haha.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 3, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> treyarch didn't want to give their theater mode to i.w according to pka videos (painkiller already)


oh snap, really? I didn't think they had any say in what to keep.



narutoguy03 said:


> I wish I still had the urge to play the game.
> 
> I might trade it in, but I'll probably wait until the first map pack comes out and see if it gets fun again.
> 
> Anybody know when the first map pack comes out?


Sometime in January.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 5, 2012)

Got a MOAB last nite on Outpost. I was like Golgo 13 with my MSR, and ACR that i picked up. They just keep trying to get into the bunker, i probably wouldnt have got it if i was playing solo


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 6, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> Actually, I knew that they were behind many COD ports, but the maps, man! The maps!







Nae'blis said:


> lol did someone say MW2 maps were mediocre? Skidrow, Invasion, Afghan, Highrise, Karachi, Scrapyard, Terminal...: those are all better than any map which shipped with this game.



OH MAN
Remember the time I dropped 3 stealth bombers on scrapyard in a row?
THE RAGE
The rage 



Gecka said:


> Fuck Scrapyard


----------



## Gecka (Jan 6, 2012)

Too many lines of sight on that map, not enough cover.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jan 6, 2012)

So did the update fix the spawning


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 6, 2012)

broke down and brought elite, plz new map be better then the shit maps you have now. Play FFA for the first time and it was nothing but people with Assanin hiding in corners. Was down 7 kills and pulled within 1 when i went to the MSR


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 7, 2012)

The godfather el presador has been making some funny ass commentaries about this game recently, lol.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 7, 2012)

So for some reason I only play Dom on treyarch maps and TDM on IW maps.

Devon you used to love scrapyard.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 10, 2012)

anyone hear about the nostalgia map pack that has been rumored. Favela, Terminal, Shippment, Crossfire, and Park. Im not to excited about it, mostly cause i didnt really care for the two MW2 maps and i never played the other two. I want all new maps, if they where going to bring back old maps they should have done a poll to see what maps the community liked the most


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 10, 2012)

worst call of duty i've played. that spawn system.. it just doesnt make any fucking sense how i kill someone, and spawn right behind me a second later


----------



## DVD Case (Jan 10, 2012)

I hate the spawns on drop-zone


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Gecka (Jan 10, 2012)

Nae'blis said:


> So for some reason I only play Dom on treyarch maps and TDM on IW maps.
> 
> Devon you used to love scrapyard.



No, I never did. Lies and slander. I'll nail you to the cross for blasphemy like that.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 10, 2012)

Played a MW3 match today and the majority of the opposition didnt camp and so did my team. Was very fun.

Came to the realization that its not truly the game that sucks ass but the players who ruin the experience by sitting in a corner/room.
That's all.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 10, 2012)

it's definitely the players that ruin the game, it's fucking ridiculous when capping an objective gives u a point streak, that people still won't play the objectives and treat objective games like tdm


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 10, 2012)

Gecka said:


> No, I never did. Lies and slander. I'll nail you to the cross for blasphemy like that.


, it was probably Dany then.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 10, 2012)

No one falls for the airdrop trap anymore.

edit: Interesting vid is interesting
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHiFKkUr4Ag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]





jaknblak said:


> No one falls for the airdrop trap anymore.



i chuck mine across the map into there spawn, it seem to work 80% of time. Me i never go for a carepakage unless its a teammates and they just got killed
or they tell me to


----------



## Gecka (Jan 11, 2012)

I have sitrep on most classes. Also nobody ever does well enough against my team to even get a care package


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 11, 2012)

Gecka said:


> I have sitrep on most classes. Also nobody ever does well enough against my team to even get a care package



Haha.

Played alot of kill confirmed today. More like camp confirmed! Bootleg is the ultimate camping map, jesus christ. 
LOOK, I play battlefield alot and yeah, people camp but its a billion times more tolerable because The maps are so huge that its rare for a camper to hinder you more than once and theres so many ways to flush them out if they are camping.

With cod the maps are like the size of two backyards so you're bound to have to come across the path of the campers more than once and its shit.

Was in a lobby full of dudes using the tac. insertion...c'mon yo.  Who uses that in kill confirmed?!

Enough of the ranting. The stealth bomber is deadly in this game yo since most of the maps are so small. I always get quad feeds with it.


----------



## hadou (Jan 12, 2012)

This game sucks; I wasted my money for nothing. It was all hype, no substance. The maps  are horribly small, and the lack of variety is horrendous. Battlefield 3 is better: bigger and better maps, much more variety.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 12, 2012)

BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 12, 2012)

hadou said:


> This game sucks; I wasted my money for nothing. It was all hype, no substance. The maps  are horribly small, and the lack of variety is horrendous. Battlefield 3 is better: bigger and better maps, much more variety.


I'm sorry you feel that way.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 12, 2012)

when did the M4A1 become so good, i was beasting with it after i picked it up. Had some good games in the 30s with it


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 12, 2012)

hadou said:


> This game sucks; I wasted my money for nothing. It was all hype, no substance. The maps  are horribly small, and the lack of variety is horrendous. Battlefield 3 is better: bigger and better maps, much more variety.



Haha. Im yet to actually buy this shit, I just go over at my friend and play it on his xbox.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 12, 2012)

my fucking killstreak just changed from a predator missile to a counter uav. fuck!

that's the second time that's happened


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'd enjoy BF3 if I wasn't playing 12v12 in maps the size of Texas. But since I don't have, nor want a gaming PC, Mw3 ftw. 

Hopefully DLC maps are good.


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 15, 2012)

DLC isn't even worth it in my opinion. 

2 MW2 maps 1 MW1 map and 2 new maps.

15 bucks for maps I already have.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 15, 2012)

killstreak slots are fucked up and bugged out.  I often lose my killstreaks that i earned, especially if i get another one , like 2 predator missiles.  and sometimes my killstreak changes to something else i don't even run with.  

anyone else get that problem?  what about sound bugs, like fucked up sounds in the game?


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 15, 2012)

if not able to have the same killstreak again when you come back to it is a bug then i get that often too, mostly the low ones. I havent had it change what killstreak i was running.


Had a guy rage so hard at me yesterday. He sent his first message in game telling me the usual shit, it was I was camping. I was snipping, of course i dont suppose to be out running around. The funny part was he was trying to tell me how to play the game when he went big negitive in the 4 games i played against him. It went on for 8 messages, about message 3 i had him screaming into the mic. But what i found so funny is his kd was 1.01 and mines is 1.72, and my w/l is 2.37 while his was .79


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 15, 2012)

Scar-L
Striker
Acr 6.8
MSR
PP90M1
MP7
FMG9 Akimbo

my favourite guns


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 15, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> killstreak slots are fucked up and bugged out.  I often lose my killstreaks that i earned, especially if i get another one , like 2 predator missiles.  and sometimes my killstreak changes to something else i don't even run with.
> 
> anyone else get that problem?  what about sound bugs, like fucked up sounds in the game?


Everyone loses the streaks if they get them again before calling it in. Even if you die. The only hope is to change classes after death if you haven't used the pointstreak, but then you can't cycle through the fourth killstreak slot (which is where your first rewards will be).


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 15, 2012)

What sensitivity do most of u use?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol I picked up a free aimbot about 2 months ago and raped the shit out of people, made so many people cry, went like 100-1 quite regularly. People to this day are adding me on steam. I must have had a historically resounding impact among the community.

You know the MP is just godawful when you have to pick up an aimbot to enjoy yourself. Fixes the 5 idiots spawning behind your back every 5 seconds.

^_^


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jan 16, 2012)

Kinda glad I don't play it on PC haven't encountered an aimbot on the PS3


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 16, 2012)

The DLC is never worth it. It's overpriced to the fullest.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 16, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> killstreak slots are fucked up and bugged out.  I often lose my killstreaks that i earned, especially if i get another one , like 2 predator missiles.  and sometimes my killstreak changes to something else i don't even run with.
> 
> anyone else get that problem?  what about sound bugs, like fucked up sounds in the game?



every "class" u use has different killstreaks. its not like blackops/mw2 where u use the same 3 killstreaks for every class. in mw3 each has their own, so just adjust them to how u want


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 16, 2012)

i know that, but my killstreak changed to something i don't run on any of my classes, it was rucked up


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 16, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Lol I picked up a free aimbot about 2 months ago and raped the shit out of people, made so many people cry, went like 100-1 quite regularly. People to this day are adding me on steam. I must have had a historically resounding impact among the community.
> 
> You know the MP is just godawful when you have to pick up an aimbot to enjoy yourself. Fixes the 5 idiots spawning behind your back every 5 seconds.
> 
> ^_^





why cheat at a video game, it people like you that make this game less fun at time. If this game isnt fun for you unless you cheat then go play something else, or just suck it up and take whatever score you get.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 16, 2012)

Bushido Brown said:


> why cheat at a video game, it people like you that make this game less fun at time. If this game isnt fun for you unless you cheat then go play something else, or just suck it up and take whatever score you get.



Or I can enjoy myself, make people rage to my endless amusement, and then put down the game for good after a good month or so of horrid rape. 

It was a brilliant trade off and made me feel better about wasting $60 on a pile of shit.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 17, 2012)

or you just suck at the game


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2012)

Bushido Brown said:


> or you just suck at the game



Or both.
Game is shit after all. **


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 17, 2012)

So I got tired of running a streak setup at or below 12 today. Decided to try and get the Assault jug so I ran a 5-10-15 setup. Got trolled 3 times from getting my damn jug.

First time I got my Assault drone on underground, soon as I capped the package some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) just appeared out of nowhere and clapped a clip in me. Used the drone anyway...that shit is better than the damn AC-130 IMO.

The other two times, deathstreak lameasses got me killed. I only played for an hour so watev. Best game for the session was 32-9. And god do you run out of ammo too fast in this game.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 17, 2012)

^Lol I did the exact same thing today. I got the juggernaut on my 2nd try. Needless to say, we won that match (kill confirmed). I didn't even know that you got a M60 with the jnaut. I was killing people left and right like it was nothing until 2 guys started shooting rockets at me lol. I'd only used the support jnaut before, so I thought I was getting the same suit only with an assault rifle. Game is so boring already. This is the first CoD that I regret buying. Even with all of Black Ops faults it was way more fun than this piece of shit game.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 17, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> ^Lol I did the exact same thing today. I got the juggernaut on my 2nd try. Needless to say, we won that match (kill confirmed). I didn't even know that you got a M60 with the jnaut. I was killing people left and right like it was nothing until 2 guys started shooting rockets at me lol. I'd only used the support jnaut before, so I thought I was getting the same suit only with an assault rifle. Game is so boring already. This is the first CoD that I regret buying. Even with all of Black Ops faults it was way more fun than this piece of shit game.



Man...this game is just a bundle of wasted potential. If I am to buy this game (been playing it at a friend) I'd need a group of peeps to play with on a regular. Cuz the spawn system trolls me when playing dom, its impossible to try and get a triple cap for your team alone cuz as soon as you clear out a flag, the fuckers spawn right back at the damn flag!

Deathstreaks troll you from building up your streak.

Too many damn camp spots. Maps generally suck and I can go on and on. I barely have anything positive to say about this game but I just...keep...coming...back...
Eeven though I know its gonna frustrate me, lol. Its sad, I know


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 17, 2012)

fucking SOPA, call of duty wiki doesn't work, i can't read about guns


----------



## martryn (Jan 18, 2012)

You guys on Elite?  Have a group or something?  I just started using Elite last night.  And since my Kinect doubles as a mic... sorta... it works well enough to group up with some mother fuckers.  I think.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 18, 2012)

I FINALLY got into elite last night ever since launch...
Weird.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 18, 2012)

Love how people call this game shit and still play it. It's hilarious how people try to act cool by calling the most popular game around "shit" even though they can't get their hands off it.

Go play some more shit like BF3.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 18, 2012)

i have it, im in a clan but waiting for the rest of my buddies who said they where getting it to get it. I could make one for NF for xbox users


----------



## martryn (Jan 18, 2012)

> Love how people call this game shit and still play it. It's hilarious how people try to act cool by calling the most popular game around "shit" even though they can't get their hands off it.



The game is solid.  But seriously, it's hardly a step up.  It's got a shit ton of problems which I think everyone expoused heavily enough in the couple of weeks after it's release.  In recap: the maps are shit, the spawns are shit, and the servers are shit.  I know it's a different company or whatever than Black Ops, but look at the things that Black Ops did right, and that MW3 has decided to ignore.  It's frustrating. 



> I could make one for NF for xbox users



Do it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 18, 2012)

Red Sands said:


> DLC isn't even worth it in my opinion.
> 
> *2 MW2 maps 1 MW1 map and 2 new maps*.


Where did you see this?


----------



## Gecka (Jan 18, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Love how people call this game shit and still play it. It's hilarious how people try to act cool by calling the most popular game around "shit" even though they can't get their hands off it.
> 
> Go play some more shit like BF3.



I don't hate on the game because it's popular, that's hipster trash. The game is just making a bad impression on the gaming industry as a whole because it's popular.

The game is seriously 2 steps back from MW2 and Black ops. Too many killstreaks, no fun or screwing around weapons, atrocious maps, and a terrible community.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

I tried out some of the multiplayer after the story. And I was wondering, why are there no large maps? Kind of makes sniping shitty.


----------



## Zephyr (Jan 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I tried out some of the multiplayer after the story. And I was wondering, why are there no large maps? Kind of makes sniping shitty.



The maps are small so you can quickscope. Isn't that how you use a sniper rifle?


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 19, 2012)

martryn said:


> Do it.



those of you who have Elite for xbox and want to join the clan Team NF 360, send add me on xbox RichRob12


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 19, 2012)

i was gonna sign up for elite just to get the dlc, is it too late to scam like that?


----------



## martryn (Jan 19, 2012)

> those of you who have Elite for xbox and want to join the clan Team NF 360, send add me on xbox RichRob12



Doing it.  But my only mic is the Kinect, and a shitty mic it is.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 19, 2012)

Ran back low streaks today. Had a beastly session.
Trying to get the assault jug consistently is just stressful. Assault drone is still my fave bitch.

Resistance is the best map in this game. Then underground and Arkaden.

The rest just suck ass


----------



## martryn (Jan 19, 2012)

I like the African village map.  Not the one with the long straightaway down the side of the map, but the one with the ditch and bridge.  

I don't like maps that have choke points.  That French map, for example, has the three ways to go from the top of the map to the bottom, and it just becomes a game of which choke point you want to get stuck on. 

The airport map is fun, or is it a shopping mall?  Whatever.  Except that it's way too easy to get shot in the back.  And the spawns suck.  

Would like to see a huge map for once.  Don't think the game has any map that is very large. 

Black Ops had way better maps.  And MW2 had better maps than Black Ops.  Why are the maps getting shittier as the games go along?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah I like village too. How could I forget that. Fallen is decent too I guess.

The maps feel...soul-less...
Meaning that its like the developers didnt really put all they could into making them. Look at Bakara...its so plain...
Some other maps suffer the same fate. 

The MW2 seem like masterpieces now...like Underpass, Terminal or Favela. Those maps are so colourful and full of detail. Ha


----------



## martryn (Jan 19, 2012)

Type 95 with Rapid Fire and Stability is actually working better for me than with two attachments and some sort of sight.  I actually like the iron sights, and with no sway, it's more accurate at a distance than with an ACOG or hybrid sight.

Not as happy with the ACR silencer and Kick, though.  For some reason I don't seem to be doing enough damage.  I hate being outdamaged by some other gun, especially when I'm already putting bullets on target.  Doesn't make sense.  Maybe it's lag. 

And gods, do I hate quick scoping.  I'm really sure that's exactly the way sniper rifles were intended to be used.  I don't mind being sniped, but I don't like some of the bullshit quick scope kills.  Especially since I can't seem to hit shit with a Barret and an ACOG scope.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 20, 2012)

Whats your go to class, so far?

ACR w/ Extend Mags
FMG9 Akimbo

Scavenger
Assasin
Stalker

Thropy System
Claymore

Open Maps: Preditor, Reaper, Pavelow
Maps with to much cover: Preditor, Attack Chopper, Asst Drone.


When im on Mission, Fallen and Seatown i use the MSR


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 20, 2012)

I have 3 Assassin classes and 2 Quickdraw classes.

I mainly use either the AK47, SCAR-L or ACR...all with silencers.
My secondary depends on whether or not the class is using scavenger or sleight of hand.
On the classes with Scav. I have the MP7 as a secondary because its better to switch out to your secondary because of the slow reload.

On the classes with Sleight...I have a stinger on my back.

I dont use support for shit. My assault setups are:
- Predator, Attack heli, Assault drone
- Predator, Assault drone, Juggernaut
- Predator, Reaper, AC130
- Pred, Airstrike, drone
- Pred, attack heli, reaper


----------



## martryn (Jan 20, 2012)

When I'm playing objective based games like Capture the Flag, Sabotage, or Domination I use:
Type 95 with Rapid Fire and Stability
Stinger

Frag
Concussion

Blind Eye
Assassin
Marksman

Support with Advanced UAV, Stealth Bomber, Juggernaut

If I'm playing Kill Confirmed, Defender, or Deathmatch I use an ACR with Silencer and Kick with a Stinger

Semtex and Concussion

Scavenger
Assassin
Dead Silence

Assault with Pred, Overwatch, and the plane that you shoot shit with.  Or sometimes Pred, Heli, and plane that you shoot shit with.  Depends on how I'm feeling.  I don't like going for an Assault Jugg every time because of my run-n-gun style with this class and how easy it is to get shot in the back with some of the spawns on these small, shitty maps.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 20, 2012)

i only jugg i go for is the support one, but i play 97% tdm, when i do get it the game is almost over


----------



## martryn (Jan 20, 2012)

It's why I only play support classes on objective based maps.  A lot easier to get your top rewards.  If a great game of TDM, you'll only really need to get your best streak reward once and the game is more or less over.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 20, 2012)

I stopped using support cuz:
1: There's a great lack of satisfaction in using any of the good stuff. Too easy
2. It generally takes too long to get to the good stuff.


----------



## martryn (Jan 20, 2012)

I hate getting one kill away from something and dying, though.  It makes me play the game differently.  It's like, three more kills until my Reaper, I guess I'll corner camp for a while.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 20, 2012)

I know exactly what you mean! lol


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Jan 20, 2012)

Specialist Package #1.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 21, 2012)

support escort airdrop is fun in domination
after get 18 drop the escort on b dom
Hilarity ensues


----------



## martryn (Jan 21, 2012)

I've played this game pretty heavy for several days now, and I'm starting to remember why I stopped playing it a week after I got it.  The problems with this game outweigh the things they did right.



> support escort airdrop is fun in domination
> after get 18 drop the escort on b dom
> Hilarity ensues



I stopped using that one because of how easily it gets shot out of the air before it can drop it's crates.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 21, 2012)

we should get together around 3 et and play as a group


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 21, 2012)

Why have I ignored stalker so much? Its heaven sent. Most of the time when you ADS at someone...you're not even pointing at them directly which made me lose alot of gunfights.

Stalker has fixed that bullshit, gives me chance to correct that bullshit and line myself up quicker. Plus swooping around corners...
Now I dont just run around corners just to find some camper...I already have my sights done aswell 

Speaking of campers...Ive been watching some retarded killcams lately with people in the most ridiculous camp spots imaginable.

Sometimes I think these people that camp THAT hard are genuinely TERRIFIED to die in this game. Honestly.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 21, 2012)

EMP is the most disruptive kill streak.  other day i tried an pred-heli-ac130 streak, got my ac-130, immediately the emp comes out.  i was so pissed, i haven't gotten the ac-130 since then, so even if i'm doing good, if my team sucks i leave, i'm not gonna get my streaks blown away by emps


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 21, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> EMP is the most disruptive kill streak.  other day i tried an pred-heli-ac130 streak, got my ac-130, immediately the emp comes out.  i was so pissed, i haven't gotten the ac-130 since then, so even if i'm doing good, if my team sucks i leave, i'm not gonna get my streaks blown away by emps



Yeah I'd have a problem with that but you can't EMP a Nuke.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 21, 2012)

Good luck finding 360 players who have elite.


----------



## martryn (Jan 21, 2012)

> Good luck finding 360 players who have elite.



Recently got mine.  Doesn't really work the way I thought it would.  



> Yeah I'd have a problem with that but you can't EMP a Nuke.



Only been nuked once.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 23, 2012)

So here I am again to RANT. *Puts down tea cup*

Now as I said, this game is good but human beings ruin it. Just like MW2...there's just too much things to ABUSE.
I honestly played again a lobby of guys all using FMGs and Strikers. Played against them on Bootleg. You couldn't confront them. Once in a blue moon would you get the chance to beat these guys in a gun fight with those two spray and pray weapons.

Then there is kill confirmed. On paper this seems like a mode that would push people to not camp but the exact opposite happens for some strange reason.
I cant explain to you how many times I watched a killcam with some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) camping tags in a corner with his akimbos out. Good god.

Then there is head-glitching prone. Oh my goodness gracious...

And dem dam spawnzzz. Gawd


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 23, 2012)

They took positive steps. The complaints I had from MW2 are pretty much gone. As I see it the only thing holding this game back are the ridiculous number of killstreaks and the shitty maps. Weapons as well to a lesser extent, and spawns are worse than they have been in Blops/MW2/COD4.

But I played the other CODS well into May before getting utterly bored. This one however, bored before I even prestiged the first time.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 23, 2012)

Dem dam maps!
I missed out on a 5-man kill with a pred on Bootleg today because my pred barely clipped the edge of a building. It was on the A flag.

Got a reaper on Arkaden. Didnt even get one kill with the thing.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 24, 2012)

reapers useless in the arcade.

i've been complaining about striker, a good or even average striker player can unbalance a game so much, it's ridiculous


----------



## martryn (Jan 24, 2012)

> i've been complaining about striker, a good or even average striker player can unbalance a game so much, it's ridiculous



Shit, I fucking hate strikers.  I learned the hard way how much distance that things got.  And I hate how someone can tank my bullets from the ACR long enough to pop around the corner and shoot me 800 times.  They know I'm in a room or around a corner and they'll come around it thunder humping the fucking fire button.  Haven't seen anyone do fantastic with a striker yet, but even players who try to emulate them and go all suicide bomb run on you with a striker piss me off. 

I also hate the way the weapons work in this game.  All COD games are like that, though.  I guess Silencer reduces the range which reduces the... damage?  But when I get what seems like a full second of hit markers with a silenced ACR, long enough for whatever I'm shooting at to turn around, draw a bead on me, and kill me...  I know head shots are awesome and everything, but I've always learned to aim center mass, and it aggravates me when that's not enough to drop someone.  

The game mode that pisses me off the most is Defender.  Picking up random games of Defender is frustrating because my team mates always seem to want to play it like it's Team Deathmatch.  Teammate gets first kill... and snipes someone across the map.  Great.  We just gave them the flag, and they're going to pull back to a defensible position and sit on it while we run blindly into their bullets all game.  Fuck that.  Or teammate gets the flag, but then runs away from the rest of us toward the enemy.  

The game is Defender, and to win it, you've got to get the flag, and then camp like a sonofabitch while your teammates plug all possible ways to get to you and slaughter the enemy running toward you.  That's the way you win that shit.  You don't fly solo.  Sure, if your team were good enough, it wouldn't matter who had the flag, but if that's the case, why not just play Team Deathmatch? 

Domination?  People play that just to up their kills.  Irritates me.  When we're losing, and your teammates are camping an area that's not even close to a flag or whatever...  I don't mind camping if we're winning, or on track to win.  Do it.  Get kill streak awards.  But if we're losing, you have to attack.  

Hell, that could be the strategy for every fucking game.  Team Deathmatch?  If you're winning, play more defensive.  I don't encourage corner camping, but you can wait for the enemy to make it's way to you.  I really dislike it when you have someone on your team that goes 2 and 19, especially when I've only died half a dozen times.  What is he doing?  He probably got killed somewhere by a camping asshole and so he'll run straight back there to attempt to get him.  Never works. 



> And dem dam spawnzzz. Gawd



Can't even comprehend how bad those are.  I spawned in front of an enemy claymore today.  Then I killed someone, and he turned around and spawned immediately behind me, practically aiming down his sights at my ass.  Kill Cam on that actually showed me kill him.  I spawned as a Predator missile hit me.  I spawned, round a corner, and get sniped, all within two seconds.  One of the reasons I like playing objective based games is because the spawns are a bit more consistent.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 24, 2012)

Anyone want to play now? Add me on xbl srg skeetz.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ad8WO5ZIwj4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 24, 2012)

That young man needs to be shot for being the greatest troll to ever live


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 25, 2012)

Nae'blis said:


> They took positive steps. The complaints I had from MW2 are pretty much gone. As I see it the only thing holding this game back are the ridiculous number of killstreaks and the shitty maps. Weapons as well to a lesser extent, and spawns are worse than they have been in Blops/MW2/COD4.
> 
> But I played the other CODS well into May before getting utterly bored. This one however, bored before I even prestiged the first time.


Imo whats make this game really frustrating are the maps and the shitty connection. I never had this much trouble with connection playing other CoD's. I freaking rage when I shoot someone in the back and the guy turns around and miraculously kills me, while I'm still shooting at him. Fucking gay.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 25, 2012)

I saw MW3 for $50 at Walmart.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 25, 2012)

i dont use the striker solely because its too good
same for akimbo fmg9 and type 95

I wish they had an option for each class:
Random spawn: randomly spawns you somewhere ][no spawn delay
revenge spawn: spawn you close to the person that killed you last][no spawn delay
action respawn: spawn you near any enemies][no spawn delay
safe spawn: spawn you away from an enemies but the wait for a spawn will be longer


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 25, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> revenge spawn: spawn you close to the person that killed you last][no spawn delay
> 
> safe spawn: spawn you away from an enemies but the wait for a spawn will be longer




these should be death streaks, least it would help least it would give lesser players an advantage while not punishing good players for being better.


The reason i hate deathstreaks cause it doesnt make you a better player, and handicaps your growth as a player. I took me lumps from MW2 [0.67 k/d] and got  better at Blacks ops [1.44 k/d] to now im think in my mind im an above average player [1.75 k/d]. I play with people who get to deadman hand and are proud they got a kill on it. The only one i use is juiced and im pissed when i get to that


----------



## martryn (Jan 25, 2012)

> I freaking rage when I shoot someone in the back and the guy turns around and miraculously kills me, while I'm still shooting at him. Fucking gay.



I'm so glad someone else is having this problem. 



> The reason i hate deathstreaks cause it doesnt make you a better player, and handicaps your growth as a player. I took me lumps from MW2 [0.67 k/d] and got better at Blacks ops [1.44 k/d] to now im think in my mind im an above average player [1.75 k/d]. I play with people who get to deadman hand and are proud they got a kill on it. The only one i use is juiced and im pissed when i get to that



1.  I've stagnated, or gotten worse.  My k/d in Black Ops was 1.55, but I'm sitting on 1.43 right now.  I'm not really sure what it is.  On Team Deathmatch it's 1.60, so maybe I'm just too aggressive on objective based games or kill confirmed. 

2.  I used juiced until I unlocked hollow points. I bite it a lot to the second chance death streak.  I see them drop, and start to turn away before I realize that they're not dead, but it's too late by then.  Recently that seems to happen to me three or four times a game, which easily accounts for close to half my deaths. 

The way people talk on here, it seems like a 1.43 k/d is shit, but when I play online, and I check the lobby k/d, I'm almost always at the top or one of the top players in the lobby k/d wise.



> Anyone want to play now? Add me on xbl srg skeetz.



How old are you?  I prefer to play with people who are at least in their 20's.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 25, 2012)

^I know right. When I check leaderboards while playing TDM, I almost never find people that have over 2.0 k/d. It's not that hard to have a 2.0 k/d for TDM.. I was >3.0 k/d for a while until I started messing around with snipers. Now it's around 2.6. What surprises me even more is that most people are under 1.5 k/d.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 25, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> i dont use the striker solely because its too good
> same for akimbo fmg9 and type 95
> 
> I wish they had an option for each class:
> ...


lol, spawns should never have to come down to this. 

Also, Strikers were apparently nerfed. They only have 6 pellets now. All the other shotguns have been buffed with more pellets. I forgot how many.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 26, 2012)

i have always been an average player

i am doing worse here than MW2 and BLOPS

in mw2 i was 1.3 mostly hardcore tdm and 3rd person tactical
blops i was 1.5
now i am 1 even to .98


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 26, 2012)

My view on the new maps. My favorite of the two is Liberation.


Liberation: If you like snipping then this a map your going to like. Nice spots to hide while seeing well in different directions. I like to stay on the outer parts on the map, thats where i have my best games. Another reason i like it is cause i can use my air support without worrying about people being under cover.  On a scale on 1-10 i give it a 7  


Piazza: Is a submachine and shotgun user dream with all the narrow path ways this map has. If your a sniper, you better go at no scoping or quick scoping cause theres no really good spots that over look much. I havent found a good approach that suits my style of play with this map. Im more of a go from spot to spot player. I give it a 5.5 out of 10 only cause of the way i play


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 26, 2012)

martryn said:


> I like the African village map.  Not the one with the long straightaway down the side of the map, but the one with the ditch and bridge.
> 
> I don't like maps that have choke points.  That French map, for example, has the three ways to go from the top of the map to the bottom, and it just becomes a game of which choke point you want to get stuck on.
> 
> ...



well, to be honest, infinity ward had so much input from sledgehammer and raven software that it probably doesnt feel like one of the maps the original team would build.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 26, 2012)

anyone interested in playing as a group tomorrow


----------



## Gecka (Jan 26, 2012)

I had a shit beginning and middle in MW2, but when I peaked, I was easily a 3 K/D player in any mode whether it was hardcore or even 3rd person.

3rd person was odd fun, but of course didn't work too well.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 27, 2012)

Gecka said:


> I had a shit beginning and middle in MW2, but when I peaked, I was easily a 3 K/D player in any mode whether it was hardcore or even 3rd person.
> 
> 3rd person was odd fun, but of course didn't work too well.



akimbo vector in 3rd person was broken and fun XD

Commando in 3rd person was oh shit at its finest


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 27, 2012)

Sniping in 3rd person was fun, too. :0


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 27, 2012)

getting headshotted by a sniper in 3rd person was rage quit worthy


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 27, 2012)

merely ordinary,


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 27, 2012)

Air space is too crowded
-click
-click
-click

10 trillion years later...heli comes in
- massivetroll4lyfe destroyed helicopter


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 27, 2012)

merely ordinary Johnny.

You really want to call in air support when everyone on the enemy team has been raped, thus spawning with a stinger? lol. I do that when the game is over and I just want to get the xp and challenge, but otherwise don't get your hopes up.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 27, 2012)

helicopter sucks awful, fucking useless, who likes assault drone?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 27, 2012)

Its my fav streak since the air support sucks dick in this game.

Anyway...Im putting this game down for good. I tried to give it a chance but its just more stressful than fun. So yeah. Have fun wit it if you are.


----------



## martryn (Jan 28, 2012)

Don't feel like spending money to get the new maps.  I expensive are they, anyways?


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 28, 2012)

Pretty sure paid Elite gets the two maps now as part of the subscription. Others get the maps once they have been compiled into a set/pack of five or whatever, in a couple of months.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah, Robert said that the map pack comes in March.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 28, 2012)

First time in a while I actually had fun playing this. Teamed up with Mojos and his buddy. Good fun, except for the retards sitting in a corner those couple of matches. 
I've been playing this game since release date and till today I had no idea that this game had Gungame. One of my favorite modes in Blackops. 

And I got my first moab today. Yes I know I'm late, but I always rush when I play. So getting on is pretty hard for me. MP7+Silencer+RapidFire, Specialst: Assassin, scavenger, blindeye. Perks:SoH, Hardline, steady aim.


----------



## Fiona (Jan 29, 2012)

has anyone noticed how fucked up the spawns are in demolition now? 


Why?


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 29, 2012)

I got a juggernaut with stingers, throwing knife and a riot shield
I felt so happy :33


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 29, 2012)

Fiona said:


> has anyone noticed how fucked up the spawns are in demolition now?
> 
> 
> Why?


It's for the better. Now you can't spawncamp like you used to. You have to give the opponent more space or they spawn behind you and you're fucked. Would you rather have the shitty spawns from Blackops, where you could literally sit down and keep knifing people while they were getting spawned. I had friends in my list with killstreaks of more than 100.


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Jan 29, 2012)

So are the new maps actually good, or are they just pretty meh?


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 29, 2012)

I hate this game. Only here can you get sniped in less than half a second by a hardscope.


----------



## Koppachino (Jan 29, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> I've been playing this game since release date and till today I had no idea that this game had Gungame. One of my favorite modes in Blackops.



Damn, I had no idea either. Gonna check it out now.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 30, 2012)

i shit u not, just won a 10 vs 8 (i had 8) in domination in the arcade, fucking bullshit, we even had less than 8 at some point during the game.


----------



## Fiona (Jan 30, 2012)

I dont like the new spawns in demo. 


whenever i play with abunch of greenbeans all they do is bumrush the spawn and get me killed from behind. 


I carry a 1.34 K/D i have yet to break even with the new spawn. 



it punishes the ones who play the objective thanks to the kill hunting fucktwats who spawn rush like a fat kid after a cupcake since they arent good enough to play TD and have to spawn camp in order to get their UAV's. 


Its bullshit


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 31, 2012)

village is a fucked up map in domination, the team that starts at A starts at the back of the map, and the team that starts near C is right next to B too, that team always gets B first


----------



## Gecka (Jan 31, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> village is a fucked up map in domination, the team that starts at A starts at the back of the map, and the team that starts near C is right next to B too, that team always gets B first



That's why you have to know your spawn grenades. Look up some youtube vids of how to toss your nade from A to B and you'll usually end up making a double.

Whenever I get the A spawn (which I always do, since starting spawn is dictated by your party size and i always have 4-5 people), I put on my extreme conditioning class w/ TMP so I can run straight to C before they finish capping.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 31, 2012)

well, a player starting at A can choose to go to B but they will already be opposition when they get there since  the other team is closer and gets there first, i've thought about it every which way, i think it's just a fucked up starting position, the worst in almost any map i've ever played.  when i start on the C side i know the other team is fucked, i make sure of it.
plus i hate giving up that easy point of capping A.

i used my prestige token to unlock some equipment that takes till the end of prestige to get, fucken awesome now, i'll have it open forever!


----------



## Gecka (Jan 31, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> *well, a player starting at A can choose to go to B but they will already be opposition when they get there *since  the other team is closer and gets there first, i've thought about it every which way, i think it's just a fucked up starting position, the worst in almost any map i've ever played.  when i start on the C side i know the other team is fucked, i make sure of it.
> plus i hate giving up that easy point of capping A.
> 
> i used my prestige token to unlock some equipment that takes till the end of prestige to get, fucken awesome now, i'll have it open forever!



Hence why I said learn the grenade spots. If you can kill (or at least deter) them off B, then you have a decent chance of your team capping it.

I've only ever lost once on Village dom, and that was when I played with a group of really shitty people.

I think the worst starting spawn map imo is Mission. If you spawn at A, just leave the game right then. It is the worst possible place to spawn.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 31, 2012)

u know what, u totally got me, i was talking about mission this whole time, calling it village.  mission has the bridge with B on it right?  that's the one i'm talking about.  not village :ho


----------



## Gecka (Jan 31, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> u know what, u totally got me, i was talking about mission this whole time, calling it village.  mission has the bridge with B on it right?  that's the one i'm talking about.  not village :ho



Now you're confusing me. Village has B directly on the bridge. But Mission has a bridge close to B, it's a small set of planks really but still a bridge.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 31, 2012)

yep, i was talking right the first time, village that you can play in ground war.    mission doesn't even come up in ground war, which is what i'm mostly playing.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQbi6pG8sxs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## martryn (Jan 31, 2012)

I watched the Robert Trowling video in the YouTube link, and he doesn't mention camping in corners, or Dead Silence.  I'm not sure what the guy was raging about. 

I'm a little bit insulted because I like using Assassin, Blind Eye, and Dead Silence.  Been changing that up a little recently, though.  Can't complain about Scavenger, and Marksman is hella useful for popping up red names at a distance.  

I've also started using Specialist Strike Package for TDM games.  My K/D shot through the roof using it.  I'm thinking it's because I'm less concerned about kill streaks, and when you hit fucking 7 kills (with Hardline), you have all 15 fucking perks, or whatever the number is.  15 fucking perks?  You best be rocking the shit out of the noobs with only 3 each.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uL5FlLCYCDY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 2, 2012)

Richard: your friends are awesome.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Feb 2, 2012)

Nae'blis said:


> Richard: your friends are awesome.



anytime you want to run with us just say so


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 3, 2012)

what's ur id? i'm superbadhatter, tell me b4 u add me

this fuckin game, i just started running assault drone, got my first one,  i throw the marker right in the map, the damn crate lands outside the map, like on a tall building in resistance, so fucked up


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 3, 2012)

So I went over to my friend to play some battlefield 3 with him. His shit was fucking up so we got on MW3 instead. I was not happy about it but whatev...

You know...this game truly makes me appreciate fucking battlefield, lol.

I was playing Arkaden...
It was a confrontation at B flag...shit got hot...so I ducked for cover...then boom...I just died...looked at the killcam...

A quickscoper got a hit on me EVEN THOUGH HE COULD NOT SEE ME AND I WAS NOWHERE ON HIS SCREEN. Let me repeat...
HE GOT THE HITMARKER ON ME EVEN THOUGH I WAS NOT IN HIS LINE OF SIGHT.

So...I took my friends MW3...and I broke it. He didnt even get mad cuz he knows whats up.

This game...
SMH.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow really ! Daaaamnn im not the only one to get frustrated/rage with this game! But most of all when you get killed and you see the killcam and your like WTF happened there and it doesn't even make sense...

But dude did you really broke his MW3, you guys could have sell it instead ...


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 3, 2012)

@JaknBlack hahaha you can come over and brake my game as well. I'll even reward you for it.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 4, 2012)

loljak.

you so edgy


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 4, 2012)

I broke my PS3 controllers twice over this game


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 4, 2012)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Wow really ! Daaaamnn im not the only one to get frustrated/rage with this game! But most of all when you get killed and you see the killcam and your like WTF happened there and it doesn't even make sense...
> 
> But dude did you really broke his MW3, you guys could have sell it instead ...



Sell it and let someone else suffer? No way! I'm a good person. lol



Haohmaru said:


> @JaknBlack hahaha you can come over and brake my game as well. I'll even reward you for it.



A bottle of apple juice would be a mighty fine reward.



blakstealth said:


> loljak.
> 
> you so edgy



CUZ IMMA BOSS.



TittyNipple said:


> I broke my PS3 controllers twice over this game



See, this is what would've happened if we sold the game to some poor soul.

Look, I never did this yet but I think its time I state exactly why Battlefield 3 is 10 magillionfaziiliontrillion times better. It must be done.

1. The mental freedom: Now if Im ever camping in Battlefield...its not because Im concerned about my 'k/d' or getting 'killstreaks.' No, if you find me camping, its because Im all up on the objective, strategically protecting it . But when you see someone camping it COD...you know they dont really care about the objective 90% of the time...they're just there because they know someone who does care about the objective will be coming so that they can get their frikin camp-streak.

2. You're not afraid to die: In COD, there is a consequence for dying...the consequence being that you're gonna lose your streak. Boohoo muthafuckaz! 
In battlefield, man I can commit suicide and actually have fun doing it! *c4 homie*
I can play TDM in Battlefield and run around peacefully instead of walking into to some guy staring down a tight hallway like a bitch. Yes...you can actually run aroundddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd unlike popular belief.

3. Camping is 10x more tolerable: Why? Because it is 10x easier to flush out a camper! RPG, MAV, TANK, HELI...my god...so many ways to get BEHIND the camping bastard instead of having to come right back into their two entrance spot with one entrance protect by a betty and them staring down the next entrance. 

4. No one person can ruin the entire game for everyone: Some booster in a dark corner getting high streaks or some whoring camper with heartbeat sensor+motion sensor+claymore in a tight corner.

5. Games are 1000x more UNPREDICTABLE: Be honest...its so easy to PREDICT what someone is gonna do in this game. E.g DOM...you know all the paths the enemy can and will take so you can set up a damn tent with marshmallows and a snuggie and wait for them to come. 

6. True gun on gun: No one can reload faster than me, no one can ADS faster me because of a perk. And best yet...no built in fucking GLITCHscoping can allow me to be shot and let the bullet swurve behind a wall and KILL ME!!!!!!!!!! 

Man I can go on and on...so let me stop.
Black Ops was the first COD I played online and Im sure some of you can remember me immediately coming on and praising the shit out of it. I didnt have any nor ever countered any game breaking features. So...I shall w8 until the peeps who made Black ops to make another game in the series cuz they know wtf their doing.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 4, 2012)

My copy of this isnt even loading lol, not that I care any way I got Jak and Daxter HD collection coming out Tuesday so Im not really gonna need anything other than that for a while

Well besides the games that come out in March but thats another story


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 5, 2012)

four months in

>people still fall for CP trap.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 5, 2012)

got another ac -130 , lost it after 1 huge multikill to the emp.

out of 6 enemy crates i've taken, maybe 2 or 3 where real, so it's been hit and miss.  some are more tempting than others.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 5, 2012)

Getting Elite for PS3 tmr


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 6, 2012)

@JaknBlack, Black Ops is definitely better than this piece of broken junk. Though BO had a lot of problems as well. IMO MW1&2 are still the best in the series.


----------



## JunadStackz (Feb 6, 2012)

Honestly I like Black Ops a lot better than MW3 especially because the Wager Matches. Also Survival only being 2 players is the stupidest decision they made for MW3.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 6, 2012)

I would much rather play MW2 (yes, more pro-pipes) and Blops, shame only one person I know still have those games.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 6, 2012)

My copy, just like MW2, has fucked up and won't play. 

Good thing I have a warranty, I just need to go back home and get it at the local bestbuy.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 7, 2012)

I got 2 MOAB's yesterday playing killconfirmed on mission and hardhat with the G36C (no silencer with specialist). Yes fucking hardhat. I was controlling the building with the stairs and killing noobs. I was expecting a title or emblem, but I got nothing.. Do I have to get 10 in 1 prestige like in MW2 or something?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 7, 2012)

bo was garbage, i sold the game after a few months, only game i've done that


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Feb 7, 2012)

Infected Mode was added online now, it replaced the Drop Zone !
(for those who are interested, too easy to get a MOAB there)


----------



## Gecka (Feb 8, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> I got 2 MOAB's yesterday playing killconfirmed on mission and hardhat with the G36C (no silencer with specialist). Yes fucking hardhat. I was controlling the building with the stairs and killing noobs. I was expecting a title or emblem, but I got nothing.. Do I have to get 10 in 1 prestige like in MW2 or something?



there are no emblems or titles, because that would give reason to boost


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh yeah, forgot about how pathetic gamers are. I've already seen people boosting to get a MOAB as well.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 8, 2012)

Any more pathetic than wanting an emblem for your "leet skillz"?


----------



## Eki (Feb 8, 2012)

Wish it had create an emblem thingy like BO did. Shit was cash


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah, same here, but I never had the desire to create a penis emblem unlike 50% of the community. I understand why it was removed.

Also, FFFFFF, black ops disc not working anymore. fucking ^ (use bro) balls.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 8, 2012)

Eki said:


> Wish it had create an emblem thingy like BO did. Shit was cash


except for all the weed, tits, pussy, penis, ejaculation, and sex emblems. lol


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 8, 2012)

Nae'blis said:


> Any more pathetic than wanting an emblem for your "leet skillz"?


Someones mad he couldn't get a MOAB 

I was just wondering if there was an emblem for it, that's all. It's not like I actually play to get a MOAB, since it's practically useless.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 11, 2012)

finally having success with the Ac 130, went on a 22 kill streak just now


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 17, 2012)

when is double xp weekend, i don't wanna prestige again till then


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 22, 2012)

>tfw your team in TDM is 2-17, 0-9, 3-14... and victory.


----------



## Neji (Feb 22, 2012)

I got a question. Why this game so shitty?


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 22, 2012)

Neji said:


> I got a question. Why this game so shitty?


Because it hasn't changed since 2007.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 22, 2012)

when is double fucking xp


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 22, 2012)

So fucked up that I can't play with overseas people anymore. It was troublesome in BlackOps, but at least it was doable. Same with MW2. In MW3 it's simple impssible. Such a shame, since a lot of you guys are from America.


----------



## martryn (Feb 23, 2012)

Some of the server and lag issues...  How are they taking steps backwards?

Like, seriously, the number of times I've lost connection to the server right after I've done something badass... It's like I'm being booted.   I can only imagine it happens when the host quits.  Shit shouldn't happen, though.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 25, 2012)

I thought I was a decent player up until now, but fuck I feel like a total noob after checking out this guys gameplay


----------



## Gecka (Feb 25, 2012)

I love ron, dude produces the funniest troll reaction vids


----------



## Bushido Brown (Feb 26, 2012)

Combat Training if it wasnt for you i would be grade A shit at COD on PS3. It felt like i was playing something entirely new when i played MW3 on PS3. But now i got the controlls down and my reaction time is almost about the same.


RichRob12 for anyone who wants to add me on the PS3


----------



## martryn (Feb 28, 2012)

Had a nice run tonight.  Consistently had close to top score and over a 2.0 K/D.  Game is a lot easier for me when I play with the shitty people in the Mercenary lobby.  Don't have to worry about grouped up ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who are all decent to good being on the same team while I'm left with the shitty players.  I miss Sabotage and Capture the Flag, but you have to make sacrifices in this business.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 28, 2012)

So...was playing MW2...got tired of watch killcams where some guy is running around with the noobtube out already and shooting me...

Just wanted to settle it once and for all and figure out which game is better...went to this arcade...played MW3...I was in tears...
Cuz I wasnt getting noobtubed and running into claymores all the time. MW2 really make you appreciate mw3 i guess. But its fucking sad that alllllllllllll those lazy fuckers in IW had to do was nerf the damn noobtube and this game would be 100x better. holy fuck


----------



## Kakashi Namikaze (Mar 1, 2012)

If anyone needs assistance in getting themselves a moab let me know.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 1, 2012)

^Assistance? As in boosting? Getting MOAB's is so annoying if you're impatient like me. GW is actually pretty damn good for getting MOAB's. The spawn system is so retarded. The whole team literally respawned in the same spot 2 times back to back (resistance).


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Mar 1, 2012)

Played the new maps don't have an opinion just yet.


----------



## Kakashi Namikaze (Mar 2, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> ^Assistance? As in boosting? Getting MOAB's is so annoying if you're impatient like me. GW is actually pretty damn good for getting MOAB's. The spawn system is so retarded. The whole team literally respawned in the same spot 2 times back to back (resistance).



No not boosting! I hate boosting with a fiery passion. I meant I would run support and draw enemies away.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 2, 2012)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Played the new maps don't have an opinion just yet.


I don't know what to think of them either. Watched some gameplay videos online. Really depends on who you're playing against in the end. Some people just like to camp and then you're fucked. Especially in levels with lots of corners, windows and doors.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Mar 2, 2012)

Liberation is really a good sniping map


----------



## Bushido Brown (Mar 3, 2012)

bored with MW3 but been playing BO and having alot of fun. I only play MW3 when im in a party of atleast 3-4


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 4, 2012)

Good lord, Sandy Ravage.


----------



## Lupin (Mar 4, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> I thought I was a decent player up until now, but fuck I feel like a total noob after checking out this guys gameplay


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 5, 2012)

>assuming you're going to lube arse like that guy.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 5, 2012)

Lol I know what you mean. I tried playing with the MP5 today. But shit gun is hard to play with. You really have to have godly reflexes and accuracy with the MP5. Especially in Dome when you're up against bitches with PMG's and PPM90rapidfire.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Mar 6, 2012)

top 10 time

Top 10 
Killstreak, Guns, Maps, and 3 perks you must have


GUNS

1. Famas (BO)
2. Galil
3. Commando
4. AK47 (BO)
5. Scar (MW2)
6. ACR (MW3)
7. FMG9
8. AK47u
9. SPAS12 (MW2)
10. MSR


MAPS

1. Fire Range
2. Jungle
3. Invasion
4. Hanger 18
5. Stockpile
6. Discovery
7. Summit
8. Overwatch
9. Array
10. Convoy

Killstreak

1. Chopper Gunner (BO)
2. Pave Low
3. Black Bird
4. Preditor Missle
5. Reaper
6. RC Car
7. Attack Dogs (BO)
8. AC130
9. Rolling Thunder
10. Remote Sentorary


Perks

1 SOH
2 Scavenger
3. Marathon


----------



## Gecka (Mar 6, 2012)

Killstreak: Napalm, Predator, CUAV, Blackbird, Pavelow, AC130, Harrier, Recon Drone, Overwatch. In no particular order btw.

Guns: Vector, MG4, RPD, MPL, AUG (black ops), MP7, WA2000 (MW2), SPAS-12 (both really), M1014, TMP.

Maps: Firing Range, Afghan, Invasion, Highrise, Skidrow, Carnival, Fuel, Trailer Park, WMD.

Sitrep/Hacker, Sleight of hand (blackops/mw2 version), Flak Jacket (blast shield in MW2 and MW3 is total shit).


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 7, 2012)

i don't get it , are the maps out for non elite?


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 7, 2012)

I think it comes March 20th.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 7, 2012)

They come out later this month.

> Blackbird, Napalm, Harrier, Pavelow, Overwatch, CUAV, Predator.
> Tar-21, Intervention, Vector, Famas (BO), Akimbo Models, AUG (BO), AK47 (BO), M16 (MW2).
> Karachi, Grid, Wet Work, Invasion, Terminal, Afghan, Skidrow, Highrise, Trailer Park, Firing Range, Nuketown, WMD
> Hacker


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 8, 2012)

cause of the decoy packages, sometimes enemies won't grab legit packages that ur teammate dropped, that's pretty useful


----------



## Sahyks (Mar 10, 2012)

So which is better the MSR or the L118A?

Personally I'm a bigger fan of the MSR.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 12, 2012)

i like the ass-o

just went 31-0 domination in bootleg, i woulda gone for another reaper but i was too low on ammo and couldn't find another gun...got pictures to prove it


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 12, 2012)

Sahyks said:


> So which is better the MSR or the L118A?
> 
> Personally I'm a bigger fan of the MSR.


Yeah, why would you bother with the L118A, when the MSR's pretty much just as effective and has better firerate.


----------



## Sahyks (Mar 13, 2012)

Just interested in the differing opinions since I know some people prefer the L118A.


----------



## EJ (Mar 13, 2012)

this game sucks

cod sucks now.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 13, 2012)

Flow said:


> this game sucks
> 
> cod sucks now.



This took you how long to realize?


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 13, 2012)

COD gets boring as hell after a while


----------



## Lupin (Mar 14, 2012)

Well I haven't played COD since number 5. So MW3 is still pretty fresh to me 



Haohmaru said:


> Lol I know what you mean. I tried playing with the MP5 today. But shit gun is hard to play with. You really have to have godly reflexes and accuracy with the MP5. Especially in Dome when you're up against bitches with PMG's and PPM90rapidfire.



Agreed. I tried that shit out. My god. I went dual attachment rapid fire + silencer. I couldn't even shoot the gun straight .


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 14, 2012)

^Haha dude that's not exactly a great setup for the MP5. The gun has annoying recoil as it is. With rapidfire attachement it's even more annoying. I never put silencer on the MP5. It hardly does any damage with a silencer.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Mar 14, 2012)

pm-9/extended mags with steady aim is a beast


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 14, 2012)

^Liar I got my ass kicked when I tried that gun. How the hell you play with that gun and get good scores is beyond me. I call cheat


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Mar 14, 2012)

Haha nope I just like weird guns and for some reason every time I play with the ppm90 I suck.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 14, 2012)

Haha I remember you trying the m60 with thermal and rapid fire. That's how weird you are. What you up to? Wanna play some games later today? Gaming has become so boring ever since NF quit. Playing with random people isn't fun.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Mar 14, 2012)

Def lets play this weekend but looking at houses to buy today maybe I will get on later. Also loving the mk14/rapid fire.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 14, 2012)

Cool. I'm pretty busy with work this week as well. So I'm not on that much either. MK14/rapid fire is beast. If only the MK14 had better fire rate with the silencer attachement. For some reason the firerate goes to shit when you put it on.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Mar 14, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Cool. I'm pretty busy with work this week as well. So I'm not on that much either. MK14/rapid fire is beast. If only the MK14 had better fire rate with the silencer attachement. For some reason the firerate goes to shit when you put it on.



Thats why I use rapid fire/silencer but I like focus attachment on the gun.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 14, 2012)

streaks in mw3 are much better bc u the objective gets u points, even little things like destroying a turret or helicopter gets you closer to a streak, plus if u ran support dying wouldn't even matter.


----------



## martryn (Mar 16, 2012)

I miss Black Ops as well, but I traded it in for MW3.  Sorta silly, I know, but I figured I'd only play one FPS, and it might as well be the new one.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Mar 16, 2012)

My video gaming time has gone real down to just be able to play just two games a year maybe I should stop playing mw3 and explore other games.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 16, 2012)

^I started Borderlands, cause CoD was getting so boring and it's no fun playing on my own. All my friends are still playing BlOps.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 16, 2012)

I got bored of this game and sold it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 17, 2012)

Is it just me, but after the new update is the piece of shit Interchange coming up more often than before? I've scarcely played two hours and already I've had to back/quit out of game nine times.

But yeah, Black Ops looking sexy as shit right about now.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 17, 2012)

I think I got banned for fucking around on my free aimbot 

The log in takes forever and won't go through 

People are still adding me to this day even though it happened months and months ago, I guess going 120-1 ingrains it in their minds


----------



## TigerTwista (Mar 17, 2012)

I finally played this again for the first time in months and honestly it amazes me how many people just do nothing but camp nowadays or just use the shotgun...and not to mention the type 95 is still overpowered as hell!!!! good grief it makes no sense at all.  I find myself halfway tempted to play counterstrike again.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 18, 2012)

Nae'blis said:


> Is it just me, but after the new update is the piece of shit Interchange coming up more often than before? I've scarcely played two hours and already I've had to back/quit out of game nine times.
> 
> But yeah, Black Ops looking sexy as shit right about now.


You don't like Interchange? But yeah, Black Ops is so much more fun. Even though the hit detection in that game still feels really weird after playing MW.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 18, 2012)

black ops is shit, mw3 is way better, 

aimbot up there, dickhead


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 19, 2012)

Black ops is balanced! >.<


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 20, 2012)

just prestiged, i unlocked my fave AR and fave equipment already, what's a good use of a token?


----------



## martryn (Mar 20, 2012)

> just prestiged, i unlocked my fave AR and fave equipment already, what's a good use of a token?



Assassin or Dead Silence?  The Remote Sensor?  MSR for when you sorta want to snipe?  What's that good rocket launcher thing you unlock after the Javelin?  It's nice to have that on one class (if nothing else but to put two "kills" to a streak).


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 20, 2012)

i don't use assasin or dead silence.  is there a better launcher than javelin?  not RPG right?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 20, 2012)

so the new maps are out?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 21, 2012)

played the new maps, they seem cool, playing in central park, and a level like high rise, i'm gonna try spec ops some time too, still haven't even touched it yet


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 21, 2012)

I heard that LMG's got buffed, is that true?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 21, 2012)

yeah, now they are like sniper rifles


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 25, 2012)

guess u guys aren't playing.

level of competition this weekend is fucking insane, my old tricks that any day of the week get me 1st place in any lobby on any map aren't getting me anywhere, these teams and clans have shit locked.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 25, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> I heard that LMG's got buffed, is that true?


I only use the MK46 and M60 and I think both are pretty much the same. You should be better at telling the difference since you play with LMG's. 

Playing with shotguns is so shit in this game (1 bullet shotguns). Not only do they not 1hitkill a lot of times, but the freaking connection in this game sucks, so it a lot of the time bullets don't even connect.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2012)

Y'all you should be playing Gotham City Impostors instead of this PoS.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 25, 2012)

MW3 is not a pos in my honest opinion


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 25, 2012)

@Dave: Gotham City Imposters? A skin of Team Fortress?

And yes, this is a piece of shit. They came close with MW2, and ever so close with Blops, but this game just fucked up all the progress. Blops with specialist, MW2 maps (bar: Firing Rance, Grid, Jungle, Nuketown, WMD, Summit) would be godly. That might be the most frustrating thing about this franchise, they come so close but fuck up.



NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> guess u guys aren't playing.
> 
> level of competition this weekend is fucking insane, my old tricks that any day of the week get me 1st place in any lobby on any map aren't getting me anywhere, these teams and clans have shit locked.


>playing against a full party with a team of randoms

lawl. 

Good luck with that. This game in particular screws over lone wolves in lobby games.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 25, 2012)

Gotham Imposters is fucking boring. I have it for the ps3. If only they did something about the damage. Fuck games where you have to shoot a whole amma clip to kill your enemy.

Agree with Naeblis. They just had to make it like MW2, but fix all the shitty stuff. Instead they fucked up pretty hard.


----------



## Nae'blis (Mar 25, 2012)

Also, those akimbo FMG9 or whatever, are still broken as shit. Picked them up and went on an eight kill streak. Only died because I tried to reload cancel before it actually reloaded.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2012)

@Kaffer: More like CoD meets TF2. It's fucking fun, dude. Lots of variety, every weapon-type is viable. No corner-shots. No explosives abuse.



Haohmaru said:


> Gotham Imposters is fucking boring. I have it for the ps3. If only they did something about the damage. Fuck games where you have to shoot a whole amma clip to kill your enemy.



Boring? We must've played different games, 'cause GCI is a fucking riot. And there are ways around it, but given that you yourself can take more than in CoD, it's fair game.

I have a fucking leopard-print LMG. How is that shit boring?


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 25, 2012)

Gameplay mechanics aren't bad. Execution is shit. That's why the game is fucking boring. 

Now I remember why I don't play BF3 anymore. What a piece of shit campfest game. I played 5 TDM matches. Went 20+ - 10 pretty much every match. Dying by camping bitches waiting in corners, roofs, bushes is so gay. I'll never complain about campers in MW anymore.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2012)

Way to explain your reasoning there, champ.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 26, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Gameplay mechanics aren't bad. Execution is shit. That's why the game is fucking boring.
> 
> Now I remember why I don't play BF3 anymore. What a piece of shit campfest game. I played 5 TDM matches. Went 20+ - 10 pretty much every match. Dying by camping bitches waiting in corners, roofs, bushes is so gay. I'll never complain about campers in MW anymore.



TDM is a shit playlist in BF3, you gotta play conquest or rush. Rush is campy, but not in the frustrating way. Defense is contained within a single area, and as attack you have to manage your way either around the camp or break through it with vehicles. Conquest is good in that people are too stupid to camp and just like to move to the hot/contested flags too much.

You should see into a game called Red Orchestra 2, now THAT'S campy.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah, but that's because RO2 is fucking realistic.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 26, 2012)

Nae'blis said:


> >playing against a full party with a team of randoms
> 
> lawl.
> 
> Good luck with that. This game in particular screws over lone wolves in lobby games.



i try to avoid playing clans when they aren't hiding it, cause of that, randoms against clans is an uphill battle.  but i can't blame the game for that, unless the coders give an advantage to randoms over clans, like load up random teams with high level players when they are playing clans.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

It would be a shame if he was fired for those beliefs.


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2012)

That article was more insulting to my intellect than anything.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 27, 2012)

He deserves to be fired after all the false promises. Not only did they not take out Final stand, but they added a stronger version of it. Dude was fucking fake anyways. Everytime I would see a video of him talking about CoD I would just lol. Stop being so damn excited about your own game. You don't even sound believeble.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 29, 2012)

anybody use overkill? i think it sucks, but i was gonna spawn with it for my specialists class, i figure it's a perk that is useless with specialists unless you start the life with 2 weapons, bc you get no benefit from unlocking it mid life.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]9y6wV2R1ZUI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gecka (Mar 29, 2012)

St. Jimmy said:


> [YOUTUBE]9y6wV2R1ZUI[/YOUTUBE]



4/20

i know what i'll be doing

playing bf3


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 29, 2012)

akimbo mp9s don't need fixing, but the fmgs do, those beat every gun in the game, hands down.  other than that, i'm down


----------



## Bushido Brown (Apr 6, 2012)

i fucking hate second chance with a fucking firery passion, had two MOABs stop be some fucker in deadmans hand and second chance one i was at kill 21 and the other i was at 18


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 6, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

